# Lapierre DH 920 Sammelthread



## joergdr (25. Januar 2009)

Sammelthread fürs 920,
was habt ihr dran geändert,
wie habt ihr den Dämpfer abgestimmt?


----------



## clausi87 (26. Januar 2009)

meins kommt leider erst im märz.....
welche rahmen größe hast du bei welcher körpergröße.....kannst ja mal den anfang machen und die fahreindrücke beschreiben......
welche feder fährst du bei welchem gewicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergdr (27. Januar 2009)

ich bin 1.85m wieg ca. 70 kg
hab Rahmengröße L.
Die 300 Feder vom Dämper passt perfekt, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt ne 300x3,25 titanfeder bestellt! ;-)
Die Fox 40 is mir mit der blauen Titanfeder zu straff, dementsprechend hab ich mir ne lilane Titanfeder die für ca. 70 kg ist bestellt.

Leider bin ich bis jetzt nur auf Single-trails unterwegs gewesen und nicht im Bikepark Bad Wildbad, was ich die nächsten Wochen aber auf jedenfall nachholen werde!
Das Fahrwerk is supersoft, der Schwerpunkt liegt supertief, alles in allem 1a mit Sternchen.
Hab allerdings bei dem Wetter andre Reifen drauf gemacht, VR Maxxis Swampfing 2,5 HR: Minion DH Rear 2,5
Mit Reifen,Shimano DX- Flatpedals und SElle Italia SLR SAttel bin ich bei 17.6 kg.


----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

hast du den den SAG nach augen mass eingestellt oder auf die von lapierre angegebenen 22-30mm negativ hub am dämpfer eingestellt?
fährst du die maxxisreifen als ust oder mit schlauch?


----------



## joergdr (31. Januar 2009)

hab erstmal 30mm sag eingestellt, doch des schein recht weich zu sein!
muß mal schaun ob ichs über die highspeed-druckstufe einstell oder den sag noch änder. wird sich morgen in bad wildbad herausstellen, falls das wetter mitmacht ;-)
fahr nur ust, und des schon seit fast 2 jahren!


----------



## clausi87 (31. Januar 2009)

wär cool wenn de ma n kleine erfahrungstest aus badwildbad geben könntest.würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Januar 2009)

moin, bin 180 cm fahre short mit ca 24 mm sag bei 67 kg 300er feder.
bin begeistert. blaue feder in der fox hat wenig sag (etwa 3cm) nutzt trotzdem den vollen federweg ohne druckstufen und vorspannung. wuerde ne lila aber mal ganz gerne antesten...


----------



## OliOliOli (10. Februar 2009)

@joergdr

wunderbar, endlich gibts den thread! wollte ihn eigendlich selber starten, aber ich warte ja noch auf mein rad, leider. 

sobald ichs hab, werd ich mich melden.

werde aber erst mal testen müssen, wie es mit den federhärten bei komplett ca 90kg aussieht.

ansonsten wird das dh komplett zerlegt und umgebaut, aber dazu später dann mehr....

oli


----------



## joergdr (11. Februar 2009)

sodele, hab das rädchen in wildbad getestet!
leider lag etwas schnee und drunter noch teilweise ne eisschicht, 
dementsprechend hab ich schon mein 1. sturz hinter mir ;-)
ansonsten läuft das rädchen super, war auf jedenfall kein fehlkauf !!!
is genau so wendig wie mein RM Switch doch wesentlich schluckfreudiger!
hab die fox 40 ein parmal durchgeschlagen mit der verbauten blauen titanfeder, doch hatte auch die druckstufe, sowie high und lowspeed-druckstufe komplett offen. die weichere titanfeder is trotzdem bestellt, wenn se da ist werd ichs testen und bescheidsagen ob es sich für 70kg-rider lohnt!


----------



## clausi87 (11. Februar 2009)

ich hab mal einfrage zu den hutchenson reifen...
was hab hier bisher für erfahrungen gemacht?ich hab bis jetz eg noch nie was von denen gehört....gibts vieleleicht einen reifen aus dem maxxis lager mit dem man die vergleichen könnte?


----------



## joergdr (11. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung, weiß nur von Mitarbeitern das die Reifen nix taugen sollen!
hab se erst garnet ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

So. DH 920 ist im shop (Hallo clausi). Alles perfekt! hab die Bilder schon im lapierre sammelfred gepostet, aber hier is noch so schön viel Platz...































Selbst die Hutchinson Reifen sind ganz geil, aber ich persönlich nehm dann doch lieber meine alten Freunde von Maxxis...


----------



## clausi87 (12. Februar 2009)

danke für die bilder....jetz sinds ja nur noch ein paar wenige wochen bis es den da is.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> danke für die bilder....jetz sinds ja nur noch ein paar wenige wochen bis es den da is.....



Wieso haste die karre denn noch nicht? wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## clausi87 (12. Februar 2009)

vor weihnachten hab ich se bestellt.....und zwar ne s ....soweit ich weis sind die ja nur in kleiner erstauflage hergestellt worden und kommen erst wieder in der 11kw....


----------



## OliOliOli (12. Februar 2009)

ich hatte kurz nach der messe bestell und hätte auch schon im dezember eins haben können, da war aber die finanzierungsfrage noch ungeklärt! 
kurz nach der vororder hatte ich dann das geld und da war es dann zuspät für anderungen!
sind ja eh nur noch 4 wochen und ein paar teile fehlen mir auch noch!


----------



## clausi87 (12. Februar 2009)

@oli 
darf man fragen was du vorhast?....sub17kg aufbau oder komplett mit neu mit anderer farbe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergdr (12. Februar 2009)

@clausi  hätten noch ein S im Laden stehen ;-)


----------



## clausi87 (12. Februar 2009)

@joergdr
danke fürs angebote aber is n bischen weit weg vom schönen harz


----------



## OliOliOli (12. Februar 2009)

@joergdr

hab mal gerade den thread gewechselt:

warum meinst du denn das titanschrauben für die dämpfer nichts wären?

schließlich wirde ja überall auch titan verbaut!

oli


----------



## joergdr (12. Februar 2009)

@oli:
hab ich was verpasst? hab nix gegen titanschrauben gesagt, es geht nur drum ob man für 70 kg lieber ne weichere lila titanfeder nimmt oder die verbaute blaue titanfeder für die 40!


----------



## joergdr (12. Februar 2009)

hier ein bild von wildbad, man beachte den schnee


----------



## OliOliOli (12. Februar 2009)

@joergdr

na gut, dann hab ich was falsch verstanden! ich wollte nämlich alle schrauben tauschen, speziell gemeint waren die dämpferschrauben!

die dämfper- und gabelfeder werde ich auchtauschen müssen, da ich (nackt) 82kg wiege!

meine freundin fährt auch eine lila feder und die geht viel besser. ich werde wohl zu grün greifen und hinten zu 400 oder 450er feder.

wie fährt, oder rutscht es sich so vom ersten eindruck?


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Auf ein Dh in S passt doch mal so ziemlich niemand drauf, oder? Ich hab hier eins in L und selbst das ist schon verdammt kurz. Im sitzen passt zwischen Knie und Lenker so gerade mal eine Handbreite...Und der Lenker steht GERADE...


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

also ich bin von der oberrohrlänge von meinen alten dh ausgegangen und das war sehr lang.

desshalb hab ich mir bei 1,82 eins in s bestellt und werde auch einen 45er vorbau montieren.

es soll halt ein weniges rad werden, für hauptsächlich deutsche strecken!


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> also ich bin von der oberrohrlänge von meinen alten dh ausgegangen und das war sehr lang.
> 
> desshalb hab ich mir bei 1,82 eins in s bestellt und werde auch einen 45er vorbau montieren.
> 
> es soll halt ein weniges rad werden, für hauptsächlich deutsche strecken!



Na, da haben wir ja die gleiche Körpergröße.  (1,84) aber meine Arme sind jeweils 1 cm zu kurz ( Mann, hört sich das bescheuert an). haste schonmal draufgesessen?


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

drauf sitzen konnte ich leider noch nicht! habe aber noch nie vorher auf einem meiner räder gesessen, die ich mir gekauft habe! 
habe immer nur gemessen und mit meinen alten verglichen. es hat immer gepasst.

habe eh sehrviele verschiedene oberrohrlänge an meinen unterschiedlichen bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

Unsere Dose wiegt übrigens in "L" 17,06 Kilo ohne Pedale...


----------



## clausi87 (13. Februar 2009)

17,06 kg is natürlich ne ansage ich hab mit 17,3-17,4 gerechnet .....na is die 17ner marke aber schnell geknackt


----------



## joergdr (13. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt 17,06 kg ohne pedale ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2009)

kein Problem da noch 500 g runterzubekommen...


----------



## OliOliOli (13. Februar 2009)

ist nicht eurer ernst? 17,06 kilo?????? ich habe 17,3 kg laut lapierre selber gehört und wo anderes habe ich 17,7 kg ohne pedale gelesen (ein i-net shop)!
dann wird mein angepeiltes gewicht ja locker unterboten, wenn meins dann auch nur sowenig im original wiegt!
genial, jetzt bin ich noch ungeduldiger.......


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Februar 2009)

I net shops kannste eh vergessen...Die schreiben schön vom Katalog ab und lassen das am besten noch von einem Praktikanten machen, der eigentlich Maurer werden will...

Du musst aber bedenken, dass es bei allen Produkten Gewichtstoleranzen gibt. Deswegen ist selber wiegen besser.


----------



## OliOliOli (15. Februar 2009)

@papa

das es gewichtstoleranzen gibt ist mir schon klar, aber ich kenne es meist nur nach oben hin, so das meistens alles immer schwerer ist, als der hersteller es angibt.

desshalb bin ich mal echt gespannt, was mein dh im original auf die waage bringen wird.

und potenzial zum gewichtsverlust hat es auf jedenfall (bei gleicher stabilität wohlgemerkt)


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Februar 2009)

Nach oben hin eigentlich immer nur, weil viele Hersteller mogeln. Es sind leider sehr wenige ehrlich...


----------



## clausi87 (19. Februar 2009)

ich hatte langeweile und hab ma ein bild alt gegen neu gemacht^^.....im downhillbike album sind auch noch vergleiche mit trek88,gaint glory dh und kona stinky....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Februar 2009)

mir ist der dhx in der zugstufe ein tick zu langsam.
fahre (noch) ne 300er feder-350er ist bestellt, da wirds dann vielleicht gerade passen.
koennt ihr die erfahrung teilen?
 wird ja bald waermer, dann wirds vielleicht besser...


----------



## OliOliOli (20. Februar 2009)

@papa

wenn du etwa meine grösse hast (bin 1,82), wie sieht es dann mit deinem gewicht aus?

hast du schon eine passende feder fürs dh? ausgeliefert wird sie mit einer 350.iger, oder?

wiege komplett an die 90kg und werde es mit einer 450.iger ti feder mal versuchen und 

vorne eine grüne ausprobieren.

ist sonst noch jemand in meiner gewichtsklasse (90kg)????


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Unsere Dose wiegt übrigens in "L" 17,06 Kilo ohne Pedale...



kann ich bestaetigen: hab meins jetzt auf 16,4 mit pedalen (laut personenwage)


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @papa
> 
> wenn du etwa meine grösse hast (bin 1,82), wie sieht es dann mit deinem gewicht aus?
> 
> ...



Weder Lapierre selber noch der FOX Importeur geben eine bestimmte Federhärte für das DH an, da ihrer Ansicht nach gerade bei diesem Modell sehr viel vom Fahrstil und vom Können des Fahrers abhängt. 
Ich denke, dass du mit einer 400er sehr gut zurechtkommen wirst. Denk daran, dass das 920 eigentlich für recht viel SAG ausgelegt ist.


----------



## OliOliOli (24. Februar 2009)

@schnubbi81
was hast du denn alles getauscht, um an das gewicht zukommen?

@papa
danke....................


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Februar 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @schnubbi81
> was hast du denn alles getauscht, um an das gewicht zukommen?
> 
> @papa
> danke....................



moin,
eigentlich nicht viel, die schlappen wogen mit ca. 1350g deutlich mehr als die muddy mary.
die ti. feder wiegt in 350er haerte weniger als die haelfte 
beim slr sattel waren es ca. 120g ersparnis und dann hab ich die wellgo mg1 ti pedale drauf. die goldene achse passt farblich subba.
vielleicht kommt der alte sattel wieder drauf (fotoalbum), der hatte eine schoene lange nase und farblich fand ichs noch einen tick besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Muddy Mary unbedingt zu einem besseren Fahrverhalten beitragen. bei allem Verständnis fürs Gewichtstuning sollte man gerade bei den Kontaktpunkten zum Untergrund nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich empfehle Maxxis High Roller.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Februar 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Muddy Mary unbedingt zu einem besseren Fahrverhalten beitragen. bei allem Verständnis fürs Gewichtstuning sollte man gerade bei den Kontaktpunkten zum Untergrund nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich empfehle Maxxis High Roller.



vollkommen richtig,
im moment bin ich auf deutschen, moderat steilen, eher weichen waldboeden unterwegs und die reifen fuehlen sich schon deutlich besser an als die vorherigen.

bis jetzt hatte ich mit knapp 70kg wenig probleme mit platten reifen.
im bikepark kommt evtl. was anderes drauf.


----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2009)

super reifen ist auch der conti Kaiser fahre ich im winter jetzt auf meinem Froggy

LG Peter


----------



## the_real_iflow (2. März 2009)

Schöner Thread, war ja mal Zeit 

Angeblich solls ja nächste Woche so weit sein, bis das gute Stück in S auch zu mir kommt... Hat schon jemand genauere Infos, ob es pünktlich in der KW 11 ausgeliefert wird? Wäre schade, wenn ich in KW 12 nur mit meinem FR-Bock in Finale stehen würde.

Bei der Grösse bin ich mir selbst mit meinen 172 noch unsicher. Die Oberrohrlänge kam mir am Anfang sehr lang vor. Ist aber bergab eher sekundär, hier zählt IMHO der Reach (Abstand Tretlager-Steuerrohr), der durch den ultraflachen Sitzwinkel derbst nach unten geht. Hab da mal ein bisschen in Excel rumgebastelt und verglichen - und wenn ich mich nicht komplett verrechnet habe, ist das DH920 hinsichtlich Reach eines der kürzesten Räder, die man kriegen kann. Und ich steh einfach auf kurze Bikes...
Zwischen S und L sinds allerdings nur 15 mm Unterschied, also nicht gerade die Welt. Unser DH920 hat in S ein Reach von 341 mm, in L 356mm. Zum Vergleich: ein Orange 244, welches ich auch schon ziemlich kompakt finde, hat 363 mm. Das Demo 8 hat in S sogar 377 mm...

Viel Spass allerseits mit dem Geschoss, kanns kaum erwarten )


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. März 2009)

Ich sags ja nicht gerne, aber ich befürchte, dass 80% aller 920 Käufer den Rahmen zu klein kaufen...ich hab hier eins in L und das ist superkurz. Mein Schrauber fährt noch ein Demo 8 in M und das erscheint ihm größer. Er bekommt jetzt wohl bald ein 920 in L...


----------



## the_real_iflow (3. März 2009)

Papa Midnight, wie gross/ lang ist denn Dein Schrauber? Und was für ne Schrittlänge hat er? Falls das nicht zu intim ist 

Kennt jemand die Körpermasse von E.T. Vouilloz? Schrittlänge?

15 mm sind jetzt nicht die Welt, wenn das Bike in S zu kurz ist, wirds in L nicht sehr viel besser sein. Ich lass mich überraschen, bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2009)

Mein Schrauber ist 1,82. Ich selber 1,84. was die Schrittlänge angeht mußte seine freundin fragen 

Nico ist 1,72 und fährt das Ding in L. 
Der Unterschied von S zu L ist gewaltig. Bisher hatten wir hier nicht einen im Laden, der das Ding in S haben wollte. Selbst L ist den meißten schon zu kurz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. März 2009)

Das DH 920 in L ist seit heute offiziell bei Lapierre ausverkauft. Wir haben nur noch eins. First comes, first served...


----------



## foes19 (9. März 2009)

Huhu.

Bin echt gespannt, ob ich meins in L diese Woche endlich bekomme. Mich wundert es nur, dass so viele die L Version schon haben. Hab im November bestellt. Hoffentlich geht da nix schief, sonst bin ich sehr traurig 

Gruss


----------



## foes19 (10. März 2009)

ok, heute die frohe botschaft erhalten, dass die L Version erst KW 14 kommen soll.

Oh No 

abwarten und tee trinken, na?!

gruss sad foes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (10. März 2009)

Die Räder in S werden diese Woche montiert... Wenns morgen rausgeht, isses bis Freitag da  

Und dann am Samstag ab in den Süden damit!


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

Sei froh, dass du eins bekommst! Nachordern is seit letzter Woche nich mehr...Ausverkauft. Zumindest in L.

@foes: Wie groß bist du?


----------



## foes19 (10. März 2009)

huhu

@papa midnight: bin 1,89 !

@schweddl: schreib dann mal deine fahreindrücke hier nieder^^
interessiert bestimmt viele 

gruss


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2009)

danke


----------



## clausi87 (13. März 2009)

so meins is heut gekommen*freu*.....pünklich in der 11kw......und die s passt bei meinen 1,73 perfekt!


----------



## the_real_iflow (13. März 2009)

Da haste Glueck gehabt. Meins haengt irgendwo bei der Spedition fest und ich muss morgen ohne in den Bikeurlaub 

Viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## clausi87 (14. März 2009)

so ich hab jetz die erste runde mit meinem dh gedreht und muss sagen geil....bis auf die bremse...der leerweg is viel zu groß. und der druckpunkt is erst nach 2-3 mal pumpen da wo er sein soll....das ganze is vorn und hinten identisch.hab ich jetz wirklich luft im system oder liegt das an der belagnachstellung? hat einer von euch das gleich problem gehabt oder bin ich allein damit?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Wir haben hier auch ein 920 stehen. Völligst geiles Teil, aber die Bremse is ja wohl mal voll fürn Ar5ch... Da kannste entlüften wie du willst. Die wird nicht besser. Exakt das gleiche Problem wie bei dir. Mach ne Hope V2 dran und du kannst wieder lächeln...


----------



## clausi87 (15. März 2009)

mhh aber die bremse an sich is doch nicht schlecht das muss doch einen grund haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2009)

Die Beschwerden über das Ding häufen sich aber derbe. Langer Leerweg, bescheidener Druckpunkt, etc...Lächerlich. Und die Technik bei Cosmic kann nicht weiterhelfen und verweisen an die Technik von Formula. Tolle Hilfe...


----------



## clausi87 (15. März 2009)

ok gut zu wissen....ma sehen was ich da mach.....wie siehts bei den andern von euch aus?


----------



## schnubbi81 (15. März 2009)

jo, hab beide bremsen schon drei mal entlueftet, die hintere zickt aber noch rum. 
es gibt eine ganz gute beschreibung zum thema im tech foru, hat bei mir vorne gut funktioniert.


----------



## clausi87 (18. März 2009)

so bremsen problem is gelöst .jetz beisen se so zu wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. März 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so bremsen problem is gelöst .jetz beisen se so zu wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.



gut dass jetzt alle wissen, wie du es das problem behoben hast 
hast du sie rausgeschmissen, andere belaege rein, oder einfach nur entlueftet?


----------



## clausi87 (19. März 2009)

erstma entlüftet...da kammen dann auch ein paar blasen.....dann hab ich die kolben noch n paar mal kein und raus gedrückt .dann masst ich die bremse wegen dem leerweg aus tricksen.... ich hab das rad rausgenommen und die beläge dichter zusammen gepumpt damit die belaggrundstellung dichter an der scheibe ist.....so und jetz gehts^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen (oder noch besser ein foto machen.) wie dieses tretlagersystem am neuen lapierre dh bike aussieht.

Meine Gedanke war eigentlich die Lager die da ja anscheinend reingepresst werden gleich durch hochwertigere Keramik Lager mit besseren Dichtungen austausche um ihre Lebenszeit und den Wartungsintervall zu vergrößeren.

Mein Händler meint dazu dass es systembedingt nicht gehen würde obwohl Lapierre Deutschland mir geschrieben hat dass es sich dabei um normale XT Lager, die auch im normalen Tretlager verbaut sind, handelt und man diese auswechseln kann.

Kann mir da jemand was genaueres dazu sagen?

Danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Ruf mal bei Onkel Lange an und frag da. Wenn einer solche Lager hat, dann der. Ich hab auch nur die "normalen" hier.


----------



## eckertaler (20. März 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> erstma entlüftet...da kammen dann auch ein paar blasen.....dann hab ich die kolben noch n paar mal kein und raus gedrückt .dann masst ich die bremse wegen dem leerweg aus tricksen.... ich hab das rad rausgenommen und die beläge dichter zusammen gepumpt damit die belaggrundstellung dichter an der scheibe ist.....so und jetz gehts^^



Wenn das der Matthias liest


----------



## Brummaman (20. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei Onkel Lange an und frag da. Wenn einer solche Lager hat, dann der. Ich hab auch nur die "normalen" hier.



???
Les doch bitte nochmal mein Post durch.

Erstma weiss ich nicht wer onkel lange ist und zweitens gehts nicht darum dass ich passende lager suche, das wäre nicht das thema denn ich weiss schon woher ich solche Lager in der passenden größe bekommen kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Paul Lange ist der Generalimporteur für Shimano in Deutschland. Mir ging es darum, dass dir von hier aus vielleicht mal ein Bild der Lapierreinnenlager geschickt werden kann, die im Original von Shimano sind.
Ich mach dir morgen mal ein Bild vom Innenlager und vom Rahmen. Posten kann ich das aber erst Nachmittags.


----------



## Brummaman (20. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Paul Lange ist der Generalimporteur für Shimano in Deutschland. Mir ging es darum, dass dir von hier aus vielleicht mal ein Bild der Lapierreinnenlager geschickt werden kann, die im Original von Shimano sind.
> Ich mach dir morgen mal ein Bild vom Innenlager und vom Rahmen. Posten kann ich das aber erst Nachmittags.



dankeschön 

wie gesagt ich würde einfach nur gerne vorab definitiv heruasfinden wer denn nun recht hat.

Lapierre Deutschland die mir sagen dass beim 920 auch nur XT lnnenlager Lager in Standardgröße auf andere Art und Weise zum Einsatz kommen und man sie ohne weiteres durch beliebig andere Lager mit den selben Maßen ersetzen kann

oder

Mein Händler der mir sagt:

Neues Lagersystem, gekapselt und in Plastikschalen, Einmalprodukt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Wer ist denn Lapierre Deutschland? Die haben hier gar kein Büro.


----------



## Brummaman (20. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Lapierre Deutschland? Die haben hier gar kein Büro.



Bitteschön:

[email protected]

Uwe Schlager
Verkaufsleiter Deutschland
Tel.       +49 8857 - 698691
Fax       +49 8857 - 698692


http://www.velobiz.de/Datenbank/Unternehmen/Anzeige/1215/Lapierre-Deutschland.aspx


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Ah, ok. Das ist einer von zwei Personen in Deutschland, die als Außendienstmitarbeiter unterwegs sind (Süddeutschland). Ich persönlich kenne ihn nicht, aber der hat schon kenne von dem was er sagt und tut.
Vielleicht habt ihr nicht alle vom gleichen gesprochen? Die kompletten Einheiten, die von Lapierre in Serie verbaut werden, sind wirklich aus PVC mit dementsprechenden "Industrielagern" (was ja nun kein genormter Begriff ist). Die eigentlichen Lager sind bestimmt austauschbar. Im Augenblick kenne ich noch keinen Anbieter, der komplette Einheiten zum tuning anbietet. Wir wollen bald mit einer Innenlagereinheit aus Alu und INA Lagern starten. wenn das allen Belastungen standhält, gehts in Kleinserie. 
Bisher gabs ja nie Probleme mit den OEM teilen, aber ein bischen langweilig ist es halt schon.
Wie gesagt: Morgen gibts die Bilder.


----------



## Brummaman (20. März 2009)

Oh ich hab jetzt nochmals die email von dem herrn gelesen und muss sagen dass ich mich falsch erinnert habe.

er hat folgendes geschrieben:

"Innenlager:
Es handelt sich um ein eingepresstes Shimano Innenlager, dass einer Gehäusebreite von 73mm entspricht.
Hintergrund ist, dass wir die Tretlagerbreite reduzieren wollten, um einen besseren Q-Faktor zu erzielen, was wiederum bedeutet, dass man in Kurven mehr Pedalfreiheit hat und dadurch auch das Tretlager etwas tiefer gelegt werden kann.
Dazu war es aber notwendig, das integrierte Tretlager wie beim Zesty, Spicy einzusetzen, um genügend Material für die Kettenführungsbefestigung zu haben.
Dieser Standard wird sich in Zukunft beim MTB weiter durchsetzen und wird inzwischen schon von mehreren Herstellern verwendet. Die Lager sind genauso langlebig wie ein geschraubtes, da das Lager an sich identisch ist. Man spart aber eine Menge Gewicht, gewinnt Platz und vermeidet Beschädigungen beim Ein- und Ausbau.
Ein Austausch ist nicht nötig, da wie gesagt die Lager original Shimano Teile sind und auf XT Niveau liegen. Das Lager gäbe es noch in XTR Qualität und kann dagegen problemlos ausgetauscht werden. Dies kann jeder unserer Händler. Die Lager sind über den offiziellen deutschen Shimano Vertrieb, Paul Lange erhältlich."


Ok das heisst dass es dieses lagerschalensystem auch auf xtr niveau gibt und dass man dieses an stelle der serienmäßigen xt schalen benutzen könnte meine ursprüngliche frage bleibt jedochweiterhin bestehen:

Lassen sie nur die tatsächlichen kugellager aus diesen schalen lösen und durch andere,gleichgroße Lager ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2009)

Ich sach doch der hat Kenne...
Hab noch nie ausprobiert eins auseinanderzubauen. Das mach ich auch erst, wenn ich mal n kaputtes bekomme. Hab ich aber noch nie. Und wir verkaufen schon so einige von den Dingern. Kannst ja mal versuchen anhand der Bilder morgen dir ein eigenes Bild zu machen. (Verdammt. Zweimal "Bild")


----------



## 5zylinder (21. März 2009)

Hallöchen DH920 Gemeinde, hätte ne Frage wegen Kurbel beim DH920, bau mir den Rahmen selber auf, und überlege welche Kurbel ich verbaue, kann ich auch Truvativ verbauen, oder muss ich zwecks Innelager Shimano verwenden? oder wie?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Oh ich hab jetzt nochmals die email von dem herrn gelesen und muss sagen dass ich mich falsch erinnert habe.
> 
> er hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> ...













Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass du hier die Lager ordentlich rausbekommst. Wenn´s doch klappt, wäre ich an einer Lösung interessiert.


----------



## Brummaman (22. März 2009)

Danke für die wirklich guten Bilder!

Sieht ja interessant aus.

Denke auch nicht dass das geht und die einzige Alternative das Upgrade auf das XTR Innenlager ist.

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Lager in diese Plastikschalen eingepresst sind und dann nochmals mit einer Abdeckkappe verschlossen sind.

Kannst du die äussersten Kappen herausnehmen und das bestätigen?

Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Ich mag das lieber nicht ausprobieren. Hinter isses im Eimer. Is 970 eigentlich jetzt die XT oder XTR Serie? Is ja eigentlich gruppenfrei...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Die 970er Lager sind aus der XTR Gruppe. Is recht gÃ¼nstig. â¬ 40,-.


----------



## Brummaman (22. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Die 970er Lager sind aus der XTR Gruppe. Is recht günstig.  40,-.



Das Lager auf deinen Fotos ist ja ein 970er.
War das jetzt beim Lapierre dabei oder ist das woanders her?

Beim Lapierre soll ja das Equivalent zum XT Innenlager dran sein und nicht das zum XTR.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2009)

Das ist gut möglich. Ich habe diese Lager bei Lapierre direkt nachbestellt, weil billiger als bei Onkel Paul. Ich schau morgen mal nach, was auf den OEM Teilen draufsteht.


----------



## Brummaman (23. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist gut möglich. Ich habe diese Lager bei Lapierre direkt nachbestellt, weil billiger als bei Onkel Paul. Ich schau morgen mal nach, was auf den OEM Teilen draufsteht.



und?

was rausgefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2009)

Bin heute regelrecht überrannt worden und habs vergessen...Sorry. Morgen ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. März 2009)

Die OEM Lager in den 2009er Bikes von Lapierre tragen folgende Bezeichnung "SM-BB 91-41". Das sind somit andere Lager als die, die ich oben gepostet habe. Die 970er Serie ist die XTR Serie und somit offensichtlich die von der Qualität her bessere.


----------



## Brummaman (24. März 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die OEM Lager in den 2009er Bikes von Lapierre tragen folgende Bezeichnung "SM-BB 91-41". Das sind somit andere Lager als die, die ich oben gepostet habe. Die 970er Serie ist die XTR Serie und somit offensichtlich die von der Qualität her bessere.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## OliOliOli (26. März 2009)

meins ist endlich da und fast fertig.

17,56 kilo ohne pedale, original ausstattung.

momentan 17,04 kilo mit pedale und deemax lrs 

unter 16,5 kilo geht niemals......................................... :-(

fotos folgen...!!!


----------



## foes19 (2. April 2009)

hmm...irgendwie wirds langsam lächerlich.

wieder verschoben worden...kw 16. wie lang soll das noch so weiter gehen?

naja, bin ziemlich pissed.

gruss


----------



## the_real_iflow (2. April 2009)

Immer noch nicht da? Das ist ja nicht so geil... Mein Beileid.

Meins ist (fast) puenktlich gekommen, Montag in KW 12 wars da. Musste ohne nach Finale  Die Spedition hatte es verbockt.

Seit dem WoE hab ichs jetzt, integriert sich bestens in die Wohnzimmereinrichtung  Bin leider noch nicht richtig zum Fahren gekommen, die Magengrippe macht einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Der erste Eindruck vom Rumspringen in der Stadt ist aber, dass das DH ein super handliches, sehr kompaktes und sehr Vertrauen erweckendes Bike ist. Habs bei 1.72m in S, passt m.E. perfekt!

Die Bremsen gehoeren definitiv noch entlueftet und der super schoene Rahmen noch ein bisschen mit 3M abgeklebt... So sauber und unzerkratzt wird er wohl nie wieder sein 

Die Bremsscheibenabdeckung hinten ist schon irgendwie nett - aber wie zur H.... kriegt man das f...cking Hinterrad raus?! Ohne Schaltwerksabbau ist wohl nicht, oder hat schon jemand die selig machende Technik gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (3. April 2009)

ich hab das ding abgebaut............., bin jahre ohne sowas gefahren und werde es nur bei bedarf montieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. April 2009)

foes19 schrieb:


> hmm...irgendwie wirds langsam lächerlich.
> 
> wieder verschoben worden...kw 16. wie lang soll das noch so weiter gehen?
> 
> ...



Welche Größe denn?


----------



## foes19 (3. April 2009)

Hab Ende November eins in L geordert.

Gruss


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. April 2009)

foes19 schrieb:


> Hab Ende November eins in L geordert.
> 
> Gruss Matze



Hast du das denn schon?


----------



## foes19 (3. April 2009)

wie gesagt, ist wieder verschoben worden xD

kw 16 solls nun sein, ich üb mich weiter in geduld - bleibt mir auch nix anderes übrig.

gruss  und viel spass mit euren 920 ern ^^


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. April 2009)

scheibenabdeckung war das erste, was bei mir rausgeflogen ist, den lack hab ich auch grosszuegig abgeklebt, da der klarlack qualitativ unter aller s...  ist.
die bremsen hab ich schon oft entlueftet und sind, wenn das so weiter geht, das naechste was rausfliegt.
dafuer durfte es die trails in finale schon kennenlernen...

ach ja, meine obere daempferbuchse inkl. bushing ist auch schon hinueber.


----------



## Brummaman (3. April 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> scheibenabdeckung war das erste, was bei mir rausgeflogen ist, den lack hab ich auch grosszuegig abgeklebt, da der klarlack qualitativ unter aller s...  ist.
> die bremsen hab ich schon oft entlueftet und sind, wenn das so weiter geht, das naechste was rausfliegt.
> dafuer durfte es die trails in finale schon kennenlernen...
> 
> ach ja, meine obere daempferbuchse inkl. bushing ist auch schon hinueber.



Hört sich ja nicht so toll was du über den Klarlack und und den Dämpfer zu berichten weisst.

Haben andere hier die selben Probleme mit dem 920?

Wie äussert sichdas den mit dem Lack platzt da was ab oder wie mussich mir das vorstellen oder wird alles nur sehr schnell stumpf und unansehnlich?

Das mitdemDämpfer klingt ja auch nicht so prickelnd kann es sein dass da die Konstruktion dran schuld ist sprich falsche Kräfte auf den Dämpfer im Betrieb wirken sodass alles schnell verschleisst?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. April 2009)

foes19 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ist wieder verschoben worden xD
> 
> kw 16 solls nun sein, ich üb mich weiter in geduld - bleibt mir auch nix anderes übrig.
> 
> gruss matze und viel spass mit euren 920 ern ^^



Die DH 920 in L sind doch schon längst ausverkauft. Is dein Dealer da ganz sicher, dass er noch eins bekommt? Denn lieferbar ist nur noch S und zwar ab KW 16...


----------



## Brummaman (3. April 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Due DH 920 in L sind doch schon längst ausverkauft. Is dein Dealer da ganz sicher, dass er noich eins bekommt? Denn lieferbar ist nur noch S und zwar ab KW 16...



Meins in L ist auch unterwegs ^^
In der Woche nach Ostern ist es da....hat man mir zumindest gesagt.


----------



## 5zylinder (3. April 2009)

Ausverkauft ist es wenn Du jetzt bestellst!, die vorbestellten L kommen KW 16! Die S wurden KW 11 ausgeliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (3. April 2009)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nicht so toll was du über den Klarlack und und den Dämpfer zu berichten weisst.
> 
> Haben andere hier die selben Probleme mit dem 920?
> 
> ...



ne, ne, der lack wird nur schnell stumpf.
die daempferbuchsen sind meiner meinung nach normale abnutzung.
bin halt viel im dreck gefahren (hab das ding seit januar), zudem kommt noch, dass durch die kurze umlenkung auf den daempfer die winkelaenderung der wippe sehr hoch ist und somit die buchsen schneller verschleissen.

ansonsten bin ich hoechst zufrieden...


----------



## Brummaman (5. Mai 2009)

Muss mal den Thread wiederbeleben:


-Kann mir jemand sagen welche Federhärte bei 95kg zu empfehlen wäre?
(Vllt wiegt jemand ungefähr gleichviel und kann eine aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.)


-Wo liegt der optimale SAG Bereich für das Lapierre?


-Ist jemand das Lapierre schon mit einem anderen Dämpfer als dem DHX gefahren?

Pro? Contra?


-Kann jemand was über die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus sagen?
Ich müsste wissen ob es ein sehr progressives (zum Ende hin) Fahrwerk ist, oder doch eher linear arbeitet.


PS: Mein Lapierre in L ist immer noch nicht da... sollte eigentlich ne Woche nach Ostern da sein.
     Weiss jemand mehr als ich und wann die endlich ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## OliOliOli (5. Mai 2009)

er schlägt wieder! ein wunder......

also, ich fahre mit etwa ca 90 kilo komplett, eine 450er feder. das ansprechverhalten würde ich als sehr linear bezeichnen, wobei bis jetzt nur die gabel einmal durchgehauen ist!

sag, den habe ich wenn ich mich draufsetzte, ok, scherz beiseite, etwa 20-25mm und das ist optimal, bei mir finde ich.

am dämpfer habe ich nur die zugstufe eingestellt, sonst alles auf null (propedall war ganz zu!!!), da das fps echt gut geht.


----------



## Brummaman (5. Mai 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> er schlägt wieder! ein wunder......
> 
> also, ich fahre mit etwa ca 90 kilo komplett, eine 450er feder. das ansprechverhalten würde ich als sehr linear bezeichnen, wobei bis jetzt nur die gabel einmal durchgehauen ist!
> 
> ...


 

20-25mm???

Das wären ja dann nur knapp ca 12% SAG oder täusche ich mich?

Kann es sein dass du 20 - 25% meinst?

Laut Lapierre braucht man um die 30% für den VPP Hinterbau damit der so funktioniert wie er soll.
Mit meiner Frage wollte ich eigentlich herausfinden ob das stimmt oder nicht bzw was dieBesitzer so fahren und wie zufrieden sie damit sind.


----------



## OliOliOli (5. Mai 2009)

sind mm und % nicht das gleiche???

stimmt, da gibt es einen unterschied! aber ich bin da eh was strafer unterwegs. werde aber mal am wochenende schauen und ein wenig messen, wieviel sag es denn nun genau sind.

hinterbau funktion??? ich merke eh schon kaum noch was, egal was kommt. in tabarz war es ruppig aber das rad hat alles wechgebügelt. wahnsinn. will nicht wissen wie der hinterbau funktioniert wenn er richtig sag hätte.....


----------



## OliOliOli (7. Mai 2009)

@ Brummaman

also, ich habe bei meinem rad genau 21mm negativ federweg. sind genau 30%. (450iger federhärte bei ca 90 kilo)

vorne nur 20mm, da ich eine härte feder (grün) als die standartfeder (blau) drin hab. werde aber mal ausprobieren wie ne blau ist und dann mehr druchstufe fahren.


----------



## Brummaman (8. Mai 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @ Brummaman
> 
> also, ich habe bei meinem rad genau 21mm negativ federweg. sind genau 30%. (450iger federhärte bei ca 90 kilo)
> 
> vorne nur 20mm, da ich eine härte feder (grün) als die standartfeder (blau) drin hab. werde aber mal ausprobieren wie ne blau ist und dann mehr druchstufe fahren.




ehhhh du also entweder ich bin komplett blöd oder du stehst auf der Leitung.

du hast 200mm hinten und behauptest das 21mm genau 30% SAG entsprechen?

Willst du das nochmal nachrechnen?

Wenn ich mit meinen bescheidenen mathematischen Kenntnissen dass mal nachrechne dann entsprechen 30% 60mm und deine 21mm 10,5%


Naja aber das verläuft sich hier im Sand.

Weiss jemand Antworten auf meine Fragen von weiter oben?


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Mai 2009)

naja, glaube einer bezieht sich hier auf den daempferhub, der andere rechenkuenstler auf den federweg.
 lapierre gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 22-28mm sag an (daempferhub) und den hab ich auch, funzt gut.

hoffe das war einigermassen verstaendlich.


----------



## Brummaman (8. Mai 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> naja, glaube einer bezieht sich hier auf den daempferhub, der andere rechenkuenstler auf den federweg.
> lapierre gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 22-28mm sag an (daempferhub) und den hab ich auch, funzt gut.
> 
> hoffe das war einigermassen verstaendlich.



Oh mann ich glaub ich war einfach nur zu müde... wenn man die prozent SAG in mm angeben willl muss man natürlich mit der tatsächlichen Länge (Einbaulänge) des Dämpfers rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (8. Mai 2009)

@ all

sorry, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das alle mit dem dämpferfederweg rechnen.....!

wer will kann mrgen in winterberg selber messen kommen......, nice weekend


----------



## Brummaman (17. Mai 2009)

Grade gefunden:


http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id256.html

ist ganz neu.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das auch 100% ins Lapierre passt?

Wenn ja muss ichs gleich bestellen


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2009)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Grade gefunden:
> 
> 
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id256.html
> ...



Tjahaaaa...wer traut sich als erster das mal auszuprobieren??? 
Da steht, dass die bei Pivot passen. Dann sollte das der selbe Standard sein, wie bei Lapierre.

Dienstag gibts ne neue lapierre Bekleidungsliste. Wer eine haben möchte, soll mir seine e-mail adresse schicken.


----------



## Brummaman (19. Mai 2009)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Grade gefunden:
> 
> 
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id256.html
> ...




Hab jetzt mal bei Enduroforkseals direkt angefragt und das als Antwort bekommen:


Thanks for contacting us.  I've tried to get some specific information on
this frame, but have only been able to find generic descriptions of the
bottom bracket, such as "Shimano cartridge type."  Since you have the frame,
can you pull the crankset out and get me some photos and measurements of the
existing setup?  

Best regards,

Chris



Nun hab ich leider das Bike immer noch nicht deshalb leite ich das mal an euch weiter, kann jemand mit Fotos dienen damit man noch rausbekommt ob das nun passt oder nicht?

Wäre echt sehr hilfreich von euch.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Brummaman (25. Mai 2009)

keiner?


----------



## mschinke (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!


habe jetzt auch mein Lapierre bekommen, soweit auch alles Top. 
Bis darauf das der Freilauf sehr schwergängig ist und dadurch die Kette oben sehr stark ins schwanken kommt.
Wer hat noch solche Probleme mit dem Freilauf, was kann man tun

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (11. Juni 2009)

Wollte den Thread nochmal hochholen da ich eine Frage zur Rahmengröße habe (ja ich habe alle anderen Threads schon gelesen  )

Bei 183cm Körpergröße und 84 cm Schrittlänge sowie dem Wunsch mit dem Bike Freeride, Northshore sowie DH (keine Rennen!!!) zu fahren, zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir da raten?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## Brummaman (11. Juni 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Wollte den Thread nochmal hochholen da ich eine Frage zur Rahmengröße habe (ja ich habe alle anderen Threads schon gelesen  )
> 
> Bei 183cm Körpergröße und 84 cm Schrittlänge sowie dem Wunsch mit dem Bike Freeride, Northshore sowie DH (keine Rennen!!!) zu fahren, zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir da raten?
> 
> Danke im voraus für die Hilfe.



ganz klar L und selbst das fällt schon klein aus


----------



## clausi87 (11. Juni 2009)

schwer zusagen ....ich bin 175 und komm mit der s super in allen lebenslagen zureccht .ab freeride northshore oder dh rennen.....alles geht spielent von der hand...is jetz die frage ob du auf so kurze bikes (oberrohrlänge und radstand) gut klar kommst...


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juni 2009)

Mit der Körpergröße kommste an L nicht vorbei. Und selbst L is da schon verdammt kurz. Ausprobieren. Am besten am WE in Willingen. Da gibts Testräder!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## dirkr (11. Juni 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mit der Körpergröße kommste an L nicht vorbei. Und selbst L is da schon verdammt kurz. Ausprobieren. Am besten am WE in Willingen. Da gibts Testräder!



Ich mags eher verspielter, sprich kürzer. Aber die Aussage beruhigt schon mal etwas. Werde es dann in Willingen ausprobieren.


----------



## dirkr (12. Juni 2009)

So,

ich habe draufgesessen  .....bin begeistert  ....Größe L  ....und habe es gekauft .

YIPPIIIE!


----------



## strahler (15. Juni 2009)

habe seit vier tagen auch ein solches bike, ein paar kleine änderungen werden noch gemacht. (twenty6 pedale sowie direct mount vorbau, titanfeder soll noch kommen).

wegen der grösse: ich bin 175cm und fahre das L, wurde mir von diversen fahrern empfohlen und sie hatten recht. das L ist nicht wirklich ein L sondern nur etwas länger im radstand sowie oberrhohr als das S...

welche titanfedern habt ihr montiert? marke, und hubangabe?


----------



## OliOliOli (15. Juni 2009)

@strahler

also, ich fahre eine rcs spring 450 mal 3, bei 90 kilo und habe genau 30% sag. vorne eine 

ehr was straffer mit einer grünen feder in der fox. 

gewicht der des radels liegt bei 16,9 mit pedale......

(fahre ein s bei 1,82m....., ein bmx mit 200mm


----------



## strahler (17. Juni 2009)

was für einen druck fahrt ihr im dämpfer bei diesem bike?
ist mein erster fox dhx dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (17. Juni 2009)

OliOliOli schrieb:


> @strahler
> 
> also, ich fahre eine rcs spring 450 mal 3, bei 90 kilo und habe genau 30% sag. vorne eine



Habe mir heute eine 450er bestellt.

Die 350 habe ich bis zum Anschlag gebracht trotz mehr als 2 Umdrehungen am Gewinde.

gewicht 87kg. Mit allem dann wohl auch 90.


----------



## dirkr (17. Juni 2009)

strahler schrieb:


> was für einen druck fahrt ihr im dämpfer bei diesem bike?
> ist mein erster fox dhx dämpfer.



Nutze den vorgebenen. Feintuning kommt noch


----------



## dirkr (17. Juni 2009)

joergdr schrieb:


> keine ahnung, weiß nur von Mitarbeitern das die Reifen nix taugen sollen!
> hab se erst garnet ausprobiert.



Hast Du die Reifen denn noch? Was wiegen die genau? Ich will meine dafür nicht extra runter ziehen. Sie halten gerade so schön die Luft 

Ich finde die noch nicht mal auf der Webseite von Hutchinson. 2,5 in MRC gibt es nicht??!!

Scheint also ein Spezialversion für Lapierre zu sein.

Das sie nicht taugen kann ich nicht behaupten, VR hat Superwahnsinns-Grip, hinten auch sehr gut. Setzt sich allewrdings schnell bei Schlamm zu


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Juni 2009)

ca, >1,4 kilo. hab ne 350er ti. feder von progressive bei knapp 70kg.


----------



## dirkr (22. Juni 2009)

So,

Feder gewechselt auf 450 x 3 und die Chance gleich genutzt die Farbe zu verbessern 





Neue Feder


----------



## the_real_iflow (23. Juni 2009)

Warum zur H... ist in einem L-Rahmen eine 300er Feder eingebaut und ich hab in meinem S-Rahmen eine 350er?!

Also hier der Aufruf zum Tausch! Hat jemand noch eine 300x3.25 rumliegen? Tausche notfalls auch gegen Geld ;-))

Ebenso bei der Gabel, fahre mit der blauen Feder die Gabel komplett offen - hat jemand noch eine lilane im Angebot oder eine gute Quelle dafür?

Grüsse!

Wolfi


----------



## foes19 (23. Juni 2009)

hi, also in meinem L war auch ne 350er verbaut.

gruss matze


----------



## dirkr (23. Juni 2009)

In meinem L war auch eine 350er


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2009)

schweddl schrieb:


> Warum zur H... ist in einem L-Rahmen eine 300er Feder eingebaut und ich hab in meinem S-Rahmen eine 350er?!
> 
> Also hier der Aufruf zum Tausch! Hat jemand noch eine 300x3.25 rumliegen? Tausche notfalls auch gegen Geld ;-))
> 
> ...



Wieso waren denn da solche Federn drin? Das kann zumindest kein Serienfehler sein. Da gibt es feste Vorgaben beim OEM Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (23. Juni 2009)

He Papa, liest Du Beitrag #3... Blau in der 40 ist wohl normal, aber das mit mal 300 und mal 350 im Daempfer muss ich nicht verstehen.

Hilft alles nix, Fakt ist, dass weichere Federn hermuessen.

Hat jemand welche im Angebot? Lila Feder fuer die 40 und 300x3.25 fuer den Daempfer! 

Bis dahin wird gerumpelt


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Juni 2009)

schoen das ich gestern nicht der einzige lapierrefahrer in winterberg war.

kann mir jemand bestaetigen, dass der hinterbau des 920 in s auch an den hauptrahmen das l rades ranpasst?
der rahmen unterscheidet sich doch wirklich nur in der laenge des oberrohrs..?

danke

-federn habe ich leider keine abzugeben


----------



## foes19 (28. Juni 2009)

huhu, grade im "porn" beitrag diese lackierung entdeckt.
stammt vom lapierre test day.
meint ihr, dies wir das 2010 design?
(vielleicht auch das vom team gefahrene weisse?)


----------



## foes19 (28. Juni 2009)

ok, dabei handelt es sich anscheinend um das "Lapierre DH 720".
Wird dann des 920 und ne "abgespeckte" version namens 720 geben ^^
wobei die komponentenwahl echt gut ausschaut...

gruss matze


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Sieht doch klasse aus! Und bis dahin haben RS bestimmt auch alle Seriengabeln mit Öl befüllt...*hust*...
Hoffentlich haut der Preis auch hin. Shimpanso macht ja echt ganz schön Druck nächstes jahr...


----------



## foes19 (28. Juni 2009)

auf den preis bin ich auch gespannt. 

920er: 5499 ( wird sich nix ändern, denke ich )
720er: 3999/4499 sowas wirds bestimmt auch werden oder?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strahler (29. Juni 2009)

*ich suche eine lila feder für meine 40*. es ist ja eine blaue drin aber die ist für mein gewicht zu straff.

die neuen bikes sehen cool aus aber mir gefällt mein jetziges poliertes besser. ist aber geschmacksache.


----------



## dirkr (1. Juli 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> schoen das ich gestern nicht der einzige lapierrefahrer in winterberg war.
> 
> kann mir jemand bestaetigen, dass der hinterbau des 920 in s auch an den hauptrahmen das l rades ranpasst?
> der rahmen unterscheidet sich doch wirklich nur in der laenge des oberrohrs..?
> ...



Ich fand auch das sich unsere beiden sehr gemocht haben  .

Wenn Du auf die Webseite von Lapierre mit den Specs gehst sieht es so aus als wenn wirklich nur das Oberrohr länger ist!


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Juli 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Ich fand auch das sich unsere beiden sehr gemocht haben  .
> 
> Wenn Du auf die Webseite von Lapierre mit den Specs gehst sieht es so aus als wenn wirklich nur das Oberrohr länger ist!



stimmt, sollte passen.

wir werden sehen...


----------



## OliOliOli (2. Juli 2009)

@ schnubbi81

hab da mal ne frage zu deinem gewicht: womit hast das rad gewogen? mittlerweile mal mit einer richtigen waage?

denn 16,4 kilo nur mit reifen und federtausch? weil ich hab da wesentlich mehr getausch und komm nur auf 16,9 kilo.......

vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur zu heiß............... ;-)


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Juli 2009)

moin, reifen m.m. ust (sind aber nicht fahrbar, hatte schon ueber 10 Platten). sattel slr, pedale wellgo mg ti und ne 350er feder von progressive. 
gewogen mit ner personenwage, lass die halt mal 100 gramm falsch gehen..?
unterdessen fahr ich maxxis. 
vielleicht isses auch so leicht, weil meine bremsen nie am rad, sondern immer bei formula sind. :-(


----------



## dirkr (2. Juli 2009)

Der Hutchinson VR ist wirklich genial, super Grip. Liegt mit Sicherheit an der Gummimischung, eine so weiche hat kein anderer Hersteller. Nachteil: Schnell abgefahren.

Ich werde als nächstes mal den Freeride MM 2,35 in GG vorne ausprobieren, ohne Schlauch, und mit NoTubes Milch dicht machen.

Mal sehen wie er sich schlägt zum Hutchinson.....

Wenn er nicht so dolle ist ist der nächste Kandidat der Maxxis Minion F.

Hinten überlege ich noch.


----------



## foes19 (4. Juli 2009)

sry, ist offtopic, aber kann mir wer nen tipp geben,wo es lapierre cloting gibt? also trikot usw.
brauche dringend ein neues ^^

sry und gruss


----------



## dirkr (7. Juli 2009)

So, VR gewechselt, leider hat er nur 6 Tage im Bikepark überlebt  .

MM jetzt mit Notubes drauf und sofort dicht bekommen.
Schaun mer mal...


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. Juli 2009)

ich geb ihm keine 6 tage ;-)


----------



## joergdr (9. Juli 2009)

HIer zwei Bilder aus Wildbad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (13. Juli 2009)

Sooooo mein 920er ist auch endlich fertig und fahrbereit:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19589


----------



## the_real_iflow (13. Juli 2009)

Coole Bilder, Brummaman!
...aber seit wann gibts das Bike in medium? 

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Stress mit Lagerspiel des DeeMax-Hinterrads?


----------



## Brummaman (13. Juli 2009)

schweddl schrieb:


> Coole Bilder, Brummaman!
> ...aber seit wann gibts das Bike in medium?
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich auch Stress mit Lagerspiel des DeeMax-Hinterrads?


 
war spät gestern 
ist natürlich ein large-Rahmen!

PS: Meine HR Nabe hat auch seitliches Spiel soll aber nur nach den ersten Ausfahrten auftreten und soll normal sein.
Soll sich durch diesen speziellen Mavic Kunstoff Schlüssel nachjustieren lassen.
Mal schauen obs stimmt.


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Juli 2009)

Brummaman schrieb:


> war spät gestern
> 
> Soll sich durch diesen speziellen Mavic Kunstoff Schlüssel nachjustieren lassen.
> Mal schauen obs stimmt.



ja, stimmt.

glueckwunsch, nett aufgebaut...


----------



## clausi87 (13. Juli 2009)

ich hatte auch problem mit dem lager spiel ...bei mir hat nur einkleben der lagereinstellschraube geholfen.das ganze hat sich sonst nach jeder 3ten abfahrt gelöst.


----------



## dirkr (14. Juli 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch problem mit dem lager spiel ...bei mir hat nur einkleben der lagereinstellschraube geholfen.das ganze hat sich sonst nach jeder 3ten abfahrt gelöst.



typisches Mavicproblem. Bei meinem Deemax tritt es nicht auf, beim Crossmax war es regelmäßig locker...ergo nach jeder Tour überprüfen und wenn nötig wieder festziehen oder mit Schraubensicherung arbeiten und Ruhe is


----------



## dirkr (14. Juli 2009)

@brummaman:

Schöner Aufbau. Nice


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Juli 2009)

http://is.pinkbike.com/photo/3717/pbpic3717870.jpg

mit bikes ist es wie mit frauen,
irgendwo laeuft auf den ersten blick immer ne attraktivere herum...


----------



## the_real_iflow (20. Juli 2009)

boah, nee. echt nicht. 

wie muss denn dazu die passende frau aussehen? 

http://www.sf.tv/piccache/webtool/data/pics/sfwissendossier/schoenheitswahn_banner_w573_h_m.jpg

sorry, da bin ich nicht boese, die beauty dieses jahr noch "unschuldig" erwischt zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## dirkr (21. Juli 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> http://is.pinkbike.com/photo/3717/pbpic3717870.jpg
> 
> mit bikes ist es wie mit frauen,
> irgendwo laeuft auf den ersten blick immer ne attraktivere herum...



rot.....ih..bäh


----------



## elitemakka (25. Juli 2009)

Hier erfahrt ihr einiges über die neuen Lapierre Bikes (DH 720 / 920) 

http://video.bike-magazin.de/bikeclips/neuheiten/Neuheiten_Lapierre2010


----------



## strahler (25. Juli 2009)

ich würde gerne wissen, welche saint kurbel muss man kaufen fürs dh920?

83mm oder 73mm?

danke im voraus

und ich weiss, es braucht ein anderes innenlager.


----------



## AK-83 (27. Juli 2009)

@ Strahler: Entspricht der 73mm Einbaubreite!


Meine Kiste ist jetzt bis in die letzte Schraube so fertig wie ich mir das Vorstelle.
Gewicht liegt etwas unter 16kg mit den jetzt etwas schwereren Laufrädern.





Mal mit Teileliste:

Rahmen:	Lapierre 920 DH
Dämpfer:	Cane Creek Doubel Barrel
Feder:	Nuke Proof Ti 350x3"
Gabel:	Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2010 schwarz
Steuersatz:	Tune Bubu
Vorbau:	Point One Racing
Lenker:	Burgtec Ride Wide Bar Scandium
Griffe:	Odi Ruffian
Bremshebel:	Formula The One
Bremsleitung:	Goodridge Stahlflex
Bremssättel:	Formula The One
Schaltwerk:	Sram X.O Short Cage
Schalthebel:	Sram X.O Trigger modifiziert
Kettenführung:	E 13 Light Guide schwarz
Kassette:	Dura Ace 7700 11-23 9fach
Kurbel:	Shimaon XTR
Innenlager:	Enduro Zero Ceramic
Kettenblatt:	E 13 Guide Ring 36T
Kette: 	KMC X-10 SL
Pedale:	Leaf Mag-Ti
Sattelstütze:	Thomson Masterpiece 31,6x350
Sattel:	Selle Italia SLR Titanium Tube
Sattelschelle:	Extralite Ultra Clamp
Nabe vorne:	Hadley 110x20
Nabe hinten:	Hadley 150x12
Speichen:	DT Super Comp 
Felgen:	Mavic EX823 UST
Nippel:	DT Prolock Alu 16x1,8mm schwarz
Reifen:	Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5" UST
Züge:	Shimano XTR
Spacer:	Split Second Nano Second Spacer 5+10mm
Kettenblattschrauben:	Shimano/NC-17 Alu Kettenblattschrauben
A head Kralle:	USE Headlock
	8 Syntace Titanschrauben
Rahmenzübehör:	3 Alu Schrauben für ISCG
	Achse
	2 Ti Schrauben für Dämpfer
	10 Ti Schrauben für Rahmen
Bremsenzübehör	Formula 200/180 Oro Scheiben
	Hope Titan Bremsscheibenschrauben 12x
	PM Adapter für Formula 200
	Formula 180er Adapter hinten
	4 Syntace Titanschrauben


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön!
Hauptsache Frau RS hat das Öl in der Gabel nicht vergessen. So wie sie es bei einigen anderen getan hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Juli 2009)

gooiill


----------



## OliOliOli (27. Juli 2009)

@AK-83

es sieht seit pfingsten aber noch ein bißchen anders aus, besser sogar.....!

bei mir ist das gold problem bald auch beseitigt. wie haste denn die lagerdeckel schwarz gemacht, eloxiert?

hm, ich glaube ich kann mich an das gewicht erinnern, was du genannt hast......., das alte ;-)

echt schöner aufbau.......


----------



## foes19 (27. Juli 2009)

schaut mega aus!!!

hoffe du hast nicht für die vorbau montage usw ti schrauben verwendet. wozu das führt, hat man ja wieder am wochenende beim worldcup gesehen ^^

aber schaut echt nice aus!

gruss


----------



## AK-83 (27. Juli 2009)

RS hatte tatsächlich das Öl nicht vergessen und sie geht echt sehr gut, wenn auch nciht besser als meine alte mit Tuning.
Die Achsbolzen sind eloxiert, die läger flächen nicht wegen der Masshaltigkeit, aber das sieht ja keiner .

Schwerere Laufräder waren nötig, dass es besser liegt, war zu zappelig und stressig zu fahren.

Und Ja!!! Im Vorbau sind Ti Schrauben, was bei richtigem Anzugsmoment völlig unbedenklich ist.
Tauscht ja deine 8.8er Schrauben auch nicht aus mit gleicher Zugfestigkeit.

Jetzt Wo ich den Dämpfer im Griff habe geht das ding auch echt sehr gut.


----------



## Anbipa (10. August 2009)

Habe noch ein DH 920 in L im Laden.
Intresse bitte anrufen.


----------



## Trail_Fire (11. August 2009)

mal so eine generelle frage zu ust...vorteile nachteile...hab null erfahrung damit und habs langsam satt immer neue schläuche zu kaufen...ich weiß nicht wie ich es hinbekomme aber ich gekomm auch minon dhs mit dh schlauch platt...an den bekoptesten stellen...gibts mit ust auch weniger platten oder ist das nur fürs gewicht und biker mit sauberen fahrstil...kann man ust auch mit schlauch fahren?....


----------



## clausi87 (11. August 2009)

also bei mir hält das ust system am vorderrad ohne probleme.da hats auch schon öfter mal klik gemacht luft hat trotzdem gehalten.am hinterrad hat ich bis her einmal totalen luftverlust.muss aber sagen das das in bad wildbad war und ich ne sehr ,sagen wir ,radikale line gefahren bin^^.
der einzige große nachteil is das wenn er mal platt is auf tour ,brauchst du n kopressor um ihn wieder aufzupumprn(war bei mir bis her jedenfalls so).oder du ziehst einfach n schalch rein. geht auch.


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. August 2009)

solange es kein schwalbe ust ist haelts bei mir hervorragend.
sowohl der hutchinson, als auch maxxis halten die luft (bei mir) und sind sehr pannenresistent.
haeufiger reifenwechsel macht auf dauer leicht undicht und ich muss oefter nachpumpen.

hat einer von euch mal die masse der hinterbaulager, ich muss mittelfristig wohl schon tauschen.

danke


----------



## the_real_iflow (19. August 2009)

Welche Lager sind bei dir hin? Bei mir kommt das Spiel im Hinterbau von den ausgenudelten oberen Dämpferbuchsen. Die haben 19mm Einbaubreite, Durchgangsloch für M8.


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. August 2009)

die daempferbuchse ist es nicht, da hab ich schon die dritte drinnen.
die haben immernur so 2 monate gehalten. habe jetzt seit 2 monaten die hier drinnen:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=92&Name=Strong+Bushes

laufen auch nach hartem einsetz absolut spielfrei und kann ich mit bestem gewissen empfehlen.

bei mir ist es wohl das untere lager, was jetzt minimal spiel bekommt, bin aber auch sehr pingelig was das angeht.

hat jemand die masse, bevor ich lapierre auf den geist gehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (10. September 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch problem mit dem lager spiel ...bei mir hat nur einkleben der lagereinstellschraube geholfen.das ganze hat sich sonst nach jeder 3ten abfahrt gelöst.



Danke für den Tipp, das Problem habe ich auch schon die ganze Saison. Werde jetzt auch mal Schraubenkleber draufmachen, dass ich nicht schon selbst darauf gekommen bin? So isses manchmal halt. Danke!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Kettenbeißer (12. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand schnell sagen wie breit der Hinterbau beim DH920 ist? 150 * 12mm ?


----------



## clausi87 (13. September 2009)

ja sind 150 * 12


----------



## Kettenbeißer (13. September 2009)

Ok Danke!

UNd wie schaut es mit der Kurbel aus? Hab auf der Eurobike ein Foto gemacht aber kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern. Ist schon ein Tretlager drin für Shimano? Und welche Gehäusebreite hat der Rahmen dann?


----------



## clausi87 (14. September 2009)

beim 920 ist auf jedenfall ein pressfit lager drin. also passen alle hollowtech II kurbeln. normale tretlager passen NNICHT rein.


----------



## the_real_iflow (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist eigentlich schon genaues ueber die Preise der DHs fuer naechstes Jahr bekannt - und vor allem die Lieferdaten? Wird das wieder so eine Kurz-vor-knapp-Auslieferung wie dieses Jahr oder ist Lapierre 2010 frueher dran?

Gruesse!


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. September 2009)

bei hibike stehen die 2010er modelle schon rum. 
preise hab ich nicht im kopf.

edit: 

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=3ec5607a0d9552ad6b16d0520169eec2


----------



## gaudesven (24. September 2009)

moin,

ich will mir das dh 920 2010 hohlen. Bin 1,76 groß nd wollte eigendlich das mit der oberrohrlänge 585 nehmen aslo S. Dann hab ich aber hier das ende der seite 1 und den anfang der seite 2 gelesen. nun hohl ich mir das ding in 600mm oberrhrlänge also L ven der nico Vouilloz das schon in l fährt is kann es nicht schaden


----------



## MoMo 71 (24. September 2009)

Das ist das was ich weis

DH 720 3599,-

DH920  5499,-

DH920 Frame E.T. 3499,-


Liefertermin KW2-2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. September 2009)

In L hab ich noch ein 720 da. Ansonsten isses so, wie Momo beschrieben hat. Nico ist 1,72 und hat das wirklich in L. Setz dich doch mal drauf!


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. September 2009)

gaudesven schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich will mir das dh 920 2010 hohlen. Bin 1,76 groß nd wollte eigendlich das mit der oberrohrlänge 585 nehmen aslo S. Dann hab ich aber hier das ende der seite 1 und den anfang der seite 2 gelesen. nun hohl ich mir das ding in 600mm oberrhrlänge also L ven der nico Vouilloz das schon in l fährt is kann es nicht schaden


wahrscheinlich bin ich einer der wenigen, der beide groessen sehr ausgiebig gefahren ist.
bin selber 179cm gross und 3 monate small gefahren, seit sommer habe ich jetzt einen neuen rahmen in large bekommen.
ich kann auf large besser pedalieren und die kiste faehrt sich etwas erwachsener und ruhiger, allerdings war ich auf small auch nicht unzufrieden und kann nicht sagen, dass es sich schlechter fuhr.

geschmackssache


----------



## gaudesven (24. September 2009)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich weis
> 
> DH 720 3599,-
> 
> ...


 ich glab da lohnt sich schon eher das dh 720 komplettrad zu nehmen als das rahmenkit mit dem BOS dämpfer wenn man mal die preise anschaut


----------



## Olsn (30. September 2009)

Hy folks..hab mir beim papa midnight das DH 920 in der Größe L gekauft..bin ca. 1,80 groß...habe noch ein Bullit in M..das vom Oberrohr etwas kürzer ist als das DH 920..dennoch ist das DH 920 wesentlich agiler und wendiger..eigentlich ein Bmxrad mit 200mm Federweg!!
Sogar auf echt schmalen verwinkelten Singeltrails geht das ding um die Ecke..eine wahre freude! 
Bin echt begeistert...das Ding macht mehr als laune..egal was man fährt..ob Highspeed oder technischer Singletrail..perfekt!!
Das was ich immer gesucht habe... eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau..genügend potenzial für Extrem Dh´s und fette Drops und doch wendig und verspielt..sabbbbbber!
MFG aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## Olsn (30. September 2009)

Also meine Empfehlung für alle die Größer sind als 175 kauft die größe L


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. September 2009)

Die Preise für die Rahmenkits sind ja auch ein bischen politisch zu sehen. LP wollen lieber Komplettbikes verkaufen. Das ist aber bei anderen Herstellern genauso und hat eigentlich immer die gleichen Gründe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der M (30. September 2009)

Olsn schrieb:


> Also meine Empfehlung für alle die Größer sind als 175 kauft die größe L



Hey,

fahr seit 2 jahren nen nicolai ufo st...komm mit der bude auch gut klar...aber dieses jahr soll wat neues ran...Lapierre DH...i bin 1,85 meter groß und brauch auf jeden fall die L; selbst die ist im Radstand noch nen ganzen cm kürzer als mein hobel, was mir ein wenig bedenken macht...so zwecks highspeed und gezappel im fahrwerk...weiß vieleicht irgendjemand von euch ob man die dh´s in dtl. probefahren kann...gibt ja leider wenige händler in ost dtl...ist bei DH´lern echt mit einer der kürzesten radstände


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schrauber ist 187 cm groß und bekommt das Dh auch in L. Bisher hat er ein Speiseeis Demo 9 und war auch skeptisch. Da wir die Dinger aber im laden haben, war nach ein paar kleinen Runden für ihn wohl alles klar. Alle Demo Fahrer (egal ob 8 oder 9) sind schwer beeindruckt, wie schnell die kleine Dose um die Ecken geht! Mußte wohl mal nach Bielefeld kommen...


----------



## brumbrum (1. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Luftdämpfer ausprobiert ??


----------



## Der M (1. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber ist 187 cm groß und bekommt das Dh auch in L. Bisher hat er ein Speiseeis Demo 9 und war auch skeptisch. Da wir die Dinger aber im laden haben, war nach ein paar kleinen Runden für ihn wohl alles klar. Alle Demo Fahrer (egal ob 8 oder 9) sind schwer beeindruckt, wie schnell die kleine Dose um die Ecken geht! Mußte wohl mal nach Bielefeld kommen...




jo,

sind ja nur 350 km...kann man mal auf sich nehmen...ab wann bekommt ihr die neuen dh´s in L rein?

lg der M


----------



## clausi87 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab schon ein 920 mit dhx 5 luftdämpfer gesehen.er meinte das es top funktioniert.muss auch wirklich so sein da er beim letzten rennen 2ter geworden ist.war allerdings auch ein abgestimmter aus nem dh230.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Der M schrieb:


> jo,
> 
> sind ja nur 350 km...kann man mal auf sich nehmen...ab wann bekommt ihr die neuen dh´s in L rein?
> 
> lg der M



Sind schon da.


----------



## Der M (1. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Sind schon da.




Fett

..i hab ab 06.11 ne woche urlaub...da komm i denn bestimmt mal vorbei gedüüüüst, wenn das klar geht...hab eh grad noch gips an der kralle...kommt aber scho dienstag dat titanstäbchenraus...YIppppie

...danke und lg aus jena der M


----------



## trek88 (2. Oktober 2009)

servus
ich such jemand, der mich mal mit seinem dh 920 in s fahrn lässt.
am besten im bikepark oberammergau.
will mir des kaufen.
hab ein session 88 und bin net so recht zufrieden, möcht aber kein rad mehr kaufen ohne vorher gefahren zu sein.
gruß dennis


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

warum bist du denn nicht so recht zufrieden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Der M schrieb:


> Fett
> 
> ..i hab ab 06.11 ne woche urlaub...da komm i denn bestimmt mal vorbei gedüüüüst, wenn das klar geht...hab eh grad noch gips an der kralle...kommt aber scho dienstag dat titanstäbchenraus...YIppppie
> 
> ...danke und lg aus jena der M



Noch einer aus Jena. Ihr könnt ja mal mit nem Sammeltaxi kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (9. Oktober 2009)

hi leute,
weiss jemand von euch, welche naben beim dh720 verbaut sind?
sind als lapierre gelabelt, werden aber wohl kaum eine eigenproduktion sein.
ev hat wer infos, auch wenns nicht um 920er geht.
thx


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> weiss jemand von euch, welche naben beim dh720 verbaut sind?
> sind als lapierre gelabelt, werden aber wohl kaum eine eigenproduktion sein.
> ev hat wer infos, auch wenns nicht um 920er geht.
> thx


 
Die Brave Naben sehen identisch aus. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die von irgend einer Firma produziert und dann an diverse Vertriebe mit eigenem Label verkauft werden. 
Das ist allerdings keine Info vom Hersteller, sondern eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab die Dinger auf der Eurobike auch ein paar mal gesehen. Immer mit nem anderen Namen drauf. Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass die qualitativ schlecht sein müssen.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Oktober 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch mal die masse der hinterbaulager, ich muss mittelfristig wohl schon tauschen.
> 
> danke



zur info:
verbaut sind 15x28x7er lager 6902llb
sind aber nicht wirklich ein schnaeppchen.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
ich wüsste gerne ob der Radstand mit 2010er Boxxer länger oder kürzer wird (wegen Gabelvorlauf). Ich habe über die SuFu leider keine Angaben zum jeweiligem Gabelvorlauf finden können. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand den Radstand mit Boxxer messen?
Das wäre toll!


----------



## Tim777 (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe Anfang der Woche das DH 920 probegefahren in Größe S.  Bin 1,77 m mit relativ kurzem Oberkörper (88 cm SL). Fühlte mich total wohl darauf. Was fahrt Ihr für Größen bei welcher Körpergröße?

Danke für Antworten,

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## clausi87 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr bei 1,78 auch s und komm super mit zurecht.


----------



## Tim777 (22. Oktober 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich fahr bei 1,78 auch s und komm super mit zurecht.



Danke Clausi87, Grüße, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## clausi87 (24. Oktober 2009)

viel spass damit und willkommen in club der auserwählten^^


----------



## Tim777 (24. Oktober 2009)

many thanks


----------



## gaudesven (28. Oktober 2009)

ist das das 600der oder das 585ger?


----------



## Tim777 (28. Oktober 2009)

gaudesven schrieb:


> ist das das 600der oder das 585ger?



585


----------



## Manji (29. Oktober 2009)

Tim: Nice bike! Have you measured the top tube to 585mm?
If not, can you measure the top tube, center head tube to center seat tube?

I´m in the same position that you were, 175mm long and can´t not
decide for which frame size to buy.

Thanks in advance!

// -M-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre Team DH shirt von vorne und von hinten. Fällt normal aus.


----------



## Tim777 (30. Oktober 2009)

kostenpunkt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh. Sorry. â¬ 49,-


----------



## Brummaman (30. Oktober 2009)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> die daempferbuchse ist es nicht, da hab ich schon die dritte drinnen.
> die haben immernur so 2 monate gehalten. habe jetzt seit 2 monaten die hier drinnen:
> 
> http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=92&Name=Strong+Bushes
> ...


 

solche möchte ich auch haben weiss jemand vielleicht zufällig den durchmesser der gleitlager die ich fürn vivid dämpfer brauche und die breiten der oberen und unteren distanzstücke?

danke schonmal!


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube es war 19x8,1 allerdings fuer den dhx5, 
beim vivid kenne ich mich nicht aus.
die untere buchse zu tauschen ist uebrigens nicht zwingend notwendig, da dort so gut wie keine drehewegung stattfindet.


----------



## gaudesven (1. November 2009)

---Eintrag gelöscht---


----------



## MoMo 71 (1. November 2009)

gaudesven schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich hab mir jetzt das dh920 komplettrad von 2010 für 3600 bestellt.
> ich bin 1,76m groß und hab das in L bestellt.
> ich wollte eigendlich den dh920 rahmen mit dämpfer haben und dann meine teile drann machen aber da gibt es ein paar gründe warum ich das nicht gemacht hab:
> ...



3600 für das 2010er Dh 920 ??? Wo her hast Du das denn so günstig bekommen , gern auch las PN, Danke


----------



## gaudesven (1. November 2009)

---Eintrag gelöscht---


----------



## Tim777 (4. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Oh. Sorry.  49,-



bei so viel Werbung müsste man eigentlich noch Geld dazubekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. November 2009)

Und dabei haste die Beschriftung auf den Armen noch nicht mal ganz gesehen. Is nich eine von den Marken drauf, die ich am rad habe...außer Lapierre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (4. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und dabei haste die Beschriftung auf den Armen noch nicht mal ganz gesehen. Is nich eine von den Marken drauf, die ich am rad habe...außer Lapierre...



Was ist mit deinen Mavic Felgen und Shimano Anbauteilen? ;-)

Gibts diese Kombi noch?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. November 2009)

Jupp. Die gibts auch noch. In XXL...


----------



## mkernbach (4. November 2009)

Verdammt.

;-)

Edit:

Nur noch XXL?
Na toll, muss ich also 100kg zunehmen :'(


----------



## gaudesven (4. November 2009)

_so jetzt die nachricht mal richtig:_
_ich hab mir jetzt das dh920 in weiÃ komplettrad von 2010 in L fÃ¼r 5500â¬ bestellt._
_den Rahmen in rot gibts fÃ¼r 3600â¬ oder 3500â¬ weiÃ ich nicht ganz genau._
_ich wollte eigendlich den dh920 rahmen mit dÃ¤mpfer haben und dann meine teile drann machen aber da gibt es ein paar grÃ¼nde warum ich das nicht gemacht hab:_
_-ich wollte unbedingt das weiÃe und als rahmen gibt es das ja nr in rot_
_-ich hatte keine lust auf das gefummel mit der bremsleitung, da die ja durch den rahmen verlegt ist_
_-ich hÃ¤tte mir ein neues laufrad hinten kaufen mÃ¼ssen damit ich eine nabe 150mm einbaubreite habe_
_-als komplettrad bezahlt man mehr als bei dem rahmen und hat dafÃ¼r dann geile laufrÃ¤der, geile gabel, geile bremsen eigendlich alles geil_


----------



## Tim777 (5. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und dabei haste die Beschriftung auf den Armen noch nicht mal ganz gesehen. Is nich eine von den Marken drauf, die ich am rad habe...außer Lapierre...



Doch, sieht man auf deinem Foto schon ganz gut.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2009)

Fehlt nur noch ne Innenbeleuchtung.


----------



## Ultroon (5. November 2009)

Sag mal Papa, wo liegt die Kombi den preislich?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Die graue in XXL (alles andere ist wirklich ausverkauft) shirt 50,- short 80,-.
Das blaue DH sirt kostet 49,-


----------



## Trail_Fire (6. November 2009)

moinsen jungs...hab mich schon in nem anderen Fred gemeldet...ich hab interesse am 720er....kann mir jemand ein paar infos geben....erstens...wie siehts beim 720 mit den hutchinsons aus....sind die auch tubeless?...zweitens wie siehts aus mit den RX bremsen...kennt die einer?...bremsleistungstechnisch...und hat jemand schon mal nachgewogen wie viel das teil in real wiegt?....wie siehts mit den lagern aus...sind das standartlager?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (6. November 2009)

die RX kenn ich.
hab aber nur mit nem cross country bike auf m parkplatz mit 160ger scheiben erfahrng mit gemacht. fand die jetzt nicht so schlecht. meine komische hayes stroker is da viel schlechter


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Die neuen RX Bremsen sind eine Weiterentwicklung der "alten" K18/24 Modelle. Übernommen wurden aber zB die Bremsscheiben der The One / R1 Linie. Leicht zu erkennen am Muster der disc und an den Bohrungsdeckeln. Der Geberkolben wurde ebenfalls anders positioniert und läßt eine höhere Endleistung zu.
Die VR Bremse zB wiegt 242 g ohne Scheibe.

Die Lagerungen der Laufräder und Schwinge sind genormte Systeme ("Industrielager"), die du in jedem Metallbauladen bestellen kannst. Oder eben aber auch bei deinem LP Händler.


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. November 2009)

Die Gewichtsangaben von Lapierre sind eigentlich ziemlich genau. Das 920 sollte mit dem kleinen Rahmen also um die 18 kg wiegen.
In der neuen Bike (müsste am Samstag erscheinen) ist ein Bremsentest drin. Die haben darin u.a. die RX getestet. Hat ganz gut abgeschnitten.
Konnte sie selber noch nicht auf Downhilltacks testen, an dem Spicy aufm Hometrail haben sie auf jeden Fall ne ganz gute Figur gemacht.


----------



## clk2106 (6. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die neuen RX Bremsen sind eine Weiterentwicklung der "alten" K18/24 Modelle. Übernommen wurden aber zB die Bremsscheiben der The One / R1 Linie. Leicht zu erkennen am Muster der disc und an den Bohrungsdeckeln. Der Geberkolben wurde ebenfalls anders positioniert und läßt eine höhere Endleistung zu.
> Die VR Bremse zB wiegt 242 g ohne Scheibe.



dafür ist der kolben kleiner als der der the one, was dann wohl auf die bremsleistung schliessen lässt, scheibe is da eher egal.
zusätzlich wurde auf der 10er the one das ölvolumen am kolben vergrössert, um die bremse standfester zu machen.

gewicht lt hersteller:
RX   351g
ONE 308g

hab selbst die 10er the one am enduro. hat sich einiges getan von der 09er!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit...


----------



## Weedstar88 (10. November 2009)

Wie siehts beim 920er eigentlich mit der Stabilität aus? Bin am überlegen mir eins zuzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (10. November 2009)

ich hatte bisher noch keine probleme mit der stabilität. wie mit ausrüstung aber auch nur 65kg....bis auf die buchse im dämpfer hat alles problemlos gehalten.


----------



## OliOliOli (10. November 2009)

95 kilo, leicht aufgebaut, null probleme, das rad läuft top


----------



## Weedstar88 (11. November 2009)

Also habt ihr keine Probleme mit Dellen durch Steinschläge oder kleiner Stürze so wies vom Session 88 bekannt ist? 
Ich frag, weil das Lapierre ja auch relativ dünnwandig ist. 

Gruß Manu


----------



## the_real_iflow (11. November 2009)

Dass das 920 dünnwandig sein soll, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der Querschnitt der Rohre ist im Vergleich zum Session 88 eher dünn und die Wandstärke eher drüber. Auf jeden Fall habe ich bisher keine einzige Delle im Rahmen. 

Die Qualität des Lacks liess 2009 auf jeden Fall etwas zu wünschen übrig, jedenfalls bei meinem Hobel. Hab den Rahmen nach dem ersten Ausritt komplett in 3M Steinschlagschutzfolie eingepackt. Hilft. Vor allem das Shutteln verliert durch diese Massnahme an Schrecken


----------



## clausi87 (11. November 2009)

der lack is bei mir auch nich so toll....aber wenn man n bischen aufpasst,beim putzen vvvviel wasser nimmt und ein paar stellen abklebt gehts das eg...mein steht nach einer sasion noch gut da.


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. November 2009)

sagt mal, habt ihr mal die tretlagerbreite nachgemessen?
ich komm da von schale zu schale auf 83mm, die kiste sollte doch 73mm haben, mess ich nach der falschen methode?


----------



## clausi87 (12. November 2009)

das ist auch ein 73 mm kurbel. bei normalen rahmen ohne pressfit wird ja nur ide "rahmenbreite" gemessen da kommt ja dann rechts und links noch die lager schale dazu. 
passt also^^


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. November 2009)

ahhh, man lernt nie aus...

danke


----------



## Brummaman (18. November 2009)

Mail an meinen Händler:


Hallo,

ich habe vor wenigen tagen mein lapierre dh-920  komplett demontiert um alles zu reinigen und zu überprüfen.
Alles soweit in Ordnung, jedoch:
Mein teures Enduro Innenlager hat nach den paar Monaten den Geist aufgegeben bzw auf der nicht-antriebsseite ist das Lager komplett hinüber.
An was es liegt konnte ich nicht sofort feststellen bzw kann es immer noch nicht jedoch meinte der Typ von Enduro Fork Seal, da wo ich es her habe, dass es 3 Gründe geben kann wovon bei mir nur einer zutrifft und das ist:


Stehendes Wasser im Sattelrohr auf dem Tretlager.
Ich habe beim demontieren einen Sturzbach aus dem Sattelrohr erlebt und das Wasser muss wohl die Lager des Tretlagers mit der Zeit angegriffen haben.
Natürlich lässt sich das mit dem Wasser kaum verhindern aber ich habe auch nicht genug Geld ständig ein neues Tretlager zu kaufen bzw lust ständig den Rahmen "aus zu leeren" deshalb meine Frage an sie: Wäre es möglich am tiefsten Punkt des Tretlagergehäuse ein ganz kleines Loch zu bohren dass das in der Zukunft nicht mehr passieren kann?
Im Grunde genommen dürfte davon die Garantie nicht beeinträchtigt werden da es den Rahmen wohl kaum in seiner Stabilität beeinflussen wird und es sich hier ja einfach um einen Konstruktionsfehler handeln muss den der Kunde wohl selbst beseitigen darf da es ihm ja wohl nicht zuzumuten sein kann sich nen Rahmen, der knapp 3000 EUR kostet, zu kaufen der dann so ein "Problem" aufweist oder?
schliesslich haben die rohre des hinterbaus alle löcher, genauso wie das unterrohr.
Aber das oberrohr und das sattelrohr, die beide das wasser an die tiefste stelle des hauptrahmens weiter leiten, nicht!
bzw das Tretlagergehäuse hat kein loch dass das problem komplett verhindern könnte!
Es kann ja wohl kaum sein dass ich nun ständig kondens- und spülwasser aus den rahmen entfernen muss! Passt einfach nicht zum preis, nicht zum image oder?
Gruß,
Benedikt"




Händler meint dass das ganz normal ist und es viele hersteller so machen. gehört zur ganz normalen pflege den rahmen regelmäßig zu "entwässern", das wäre der preis eines sehr leichten rahmen mit großem luftvolumen.ausserdem könnte dann ja jeder bohren und feilen wo er will wenn man es für angebracht hält.




meinung des tretlagerherstellers:


völliger quatsch! bei dem Preis kann man sowas absolut erwarten und es kann nicht sein dass teure komponenten wegen eines design fehlers kaputt gehen.ausserdem wird man nicht die ganze feuchtigkeit rausbekommen wenn keine öffnung vorhanden ist.





Anfrage an lapierre deutschland ist schon raus, jetzt würde mich vor allem noch eure Meinung dazu interresieren bzw ob ihr auch schon die Erfahrung machen durfte 
Wenn nicht: Warnung!


Was meint Papa Midnight dazu?


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. November 2009)

Beim Reinigen ist wahrscheinlich das Wasser an der Sattelstützte vorbeigelaufen und hat sich natürlich unten gesammelt.
Das Problem wirst du aber bei jedem Bike haben.
Solltest du einen Hochdruckreiniger benutzen.... lass den besser in der
Ecke stehen und nimm einen normalen Gartenschlauch und pass auf,
dass der Strahl nicht voll aufs Sattelrohr geht.
Kannst zur Sicherheit vorher den Sattel rausnehmen und ein Lappen reinstecken. Dann Sattel nochmal drauf und los.
Nach dem Reinigen Sattel und Lappen rausholen mit einem trockenen Lappen das Rohr von innen Reinigen, Sprühöl rein und ablüften lassen.
Damit sollte das Problem gelöst sein ohne ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse zu bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (18. November 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Beim Reinigen ist wahrscheinlich das Wasser an der Sattelstützte vorbeigelaufen und hat sich natürlich unten gesammelt.
> Das Problem wirst du aber bei jedem Bike haben.
> Solltest du einen Hochdruckreiniger benutzen.... lass den besser in der
> Ecke stehen und nimm einen normalen Gartenschlauch und pass auf,
> ...




1. stimmt es nicht dass man das problem mit jedem bike haben wird es gibt genügend modelle mit geschlossenem tretlagergehäuse und auch genügend bikes mit offenen rohrverbindungen die so ein kleines loch im BB gehäuse haben.

2.hochdruckreiniger benutze ich natürlich nicht!

3.ist dein vorschlag im vergleich zu so einem Loch wohl eher sehr umständlich und ändert nichts daran dass der rahmen in diesem fall an der praxis vorbei konstruiert wurde. hab eigentlich kein bock auf so ne umständliche prozedure jedesmal wenn ich mein bike putzen will

4.selbst wenn ich beim putzen aufpasse kondeswasser und spritzwasser bei regenfahrten dringen doch wieder ein und es kann ja wohl nicht sein dass ich nach jeder ausfahrt die sattelstütze entfernen muss damit die achsen,lager und das tretlager im sattelrohr nicht angegriffen werden!


----------



## EinStift (18. November 2009)

Ein anderer Aspekt: Ist es so ein riesiger Aufwand den Schnellspanner zu öffnen, Stütze raus und und kurz aufn Kopf damit?  ( ein Vorschlag fernab der "Unfähigkeit" Seitens Lapierre, also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch)


----------



## Brummaman (18. November 2009)

EinStift schrieb:


> Ein anderer Aspekt: Ist es so ein riesiger Aufwand den Schnellspanner zu öffnen, Stütze raus und und kurz aufn Kopf damit?  ( ein Vorschlag fernab der "Unfähigkeit" Seitens Lapierre, also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch)



nein ist es nicht...wenn man es ab und zu macht. aber ich will doch die sattelstütze nicht JEDES mal wenn ich es wasche oder wenn ich damit im regen oder auf naßem Boden fahre die rausmachen müssen,  nur damit sich da kein wasser ansammelt!?
Und dann lass ich es auf kopf stehen damit alles rausgeht nur damit ne restfeuchte drin bleibt sobald ich die stütze wieder reinmache???

also ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr einfach genügsamer seit oder einfach nicht so hohe ansprüche habt aber ich denke dass man bei einem 3000 Rahmen (!!!) doch schon erwarten kann das so ein Loch mit eingeplant wird( wir reden hier von einem kleinen Loch nur um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen!) denn so ein kleines loch ist doch in relation zum mehraufwand den der fahrer dadurch hat bzw zur gefahr die durch wasser im rahmen droht doch wohl eindeutig das vernünftigere oder täusche ich mich??

ey ich würde nicht so ein aufriss machen wenn es sich hier um einen kona rahmen oder sonst was handeln würde aber wer 5500 aufn tisch legt darf doch sowas erwarten oder??

naja so wies aussieht seht ihr das hier nicht so....


----------



## EinStift (18. November 2009)

> naja so wies aussieht seht ihr das hier nicht so....



Hab ich gegenteiliges behauptet? Nur was sollen WIR dazu sagen? Wissen wir wie Lapierre das sieht? Nein. Also warte auf die Antwort von denen und dann weißt dus. Und btw: Die Zeit in der du dich soooo dadrüber hier aufgeregt hast hättest du 10x dazu nutzen können, die Sattelstütze zu entfernen und das Wasser rauszukriegen. Und die Restfeuchte bleibt auch beinem Loch. Einfach mal die Sattelstütze über Nacht rauslassen. Funktioniert wie beim Bad: Nachm Duschen Fenster über Nacht auflassen


----------



## Brummaman (18. November 2009)

EinStift schrieb:


> Hab ich gegenteiliges behauptet? Nur was sollen WIR dazu sagen? Wissen wir wie Lapierre das sieht? Nein. Also warte auf die Antwort von denen und dann weißt dus. Und btw: Die Zeit in der du dich soooo dadrüber hier aufgeregt hast hättest du 10x dazu nutzen können, die Sattelstütze zu entfernen und das Wasser rauszukriegen. Und die Restfeuchte bleibt auch beinem Loch. Einfach mal die Sattelstütze über Nacht rauslassen. Funktioniert wie beim Bad: Nachm Duschen Fenster über Nacht auflassen


hätte ich jetzt 10x machen können... ja stimmt.

und was mache ich wenn ich mal keine zeit und lust habe den rahmen aus zu leeren wenn ich in zukunft das rad mit feuchtigkeit in kontakt bringe?
Oder wenn ichs vergesse?
ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine es ist ein immerwährender mehraufwand ... aber nun gut ich warte auf ne antwort melde mich dann vllt hier nochmal.


----------



## the_real_iflow (18. November 2009)

Schade um das Innenlager, doof gelaufen.

Gerade WEIL das DH920 eine so krasse Rennfeile fuer so viel Kohle ist, braucht es meiner Meinung nach ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ein normales Bike. Einen Golf kann ich nach der Fahrt in die Garage stellen - einem GT2-Renner muss ich vielleicht etwas Pflege zukommen lassen, ehe ich ihn wieder einmotte. Mein Alltagsbike hat lange nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen...

Ich hab auch nicht so den Stress mit Sattel raus und Bike auf den Kopf stellen... Habe das dieses Jahr nach jeder Regenfahrt und nach jeder Waesche gemacht. Mein DH920 haengt normalerweise am VR, da kann das Wasser im "Lagermodus" ganz gut aus dem offenen Sattelrohr raussabbeln. Sattel raus gehoert mE zur "Minimalpflege" nach jedem heftigeren Wochenende, genau wie Kette oelen und Standrohre abwischen. 

Und ganz neu ist die Problematik auch nicht, ist nicht mein erstes Bike ohne Loch. Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - meines Erachtens ist das mehr oder weniger fast schon ueblich. Ob es schlau konstruiert ist oder nicht ist eine andere Geschichte. Frueher bei den gekapselten Lagern fiel das nicht so auf, wenn da das Wasser drinstand (bis zum Tag der Demontage ). Die offenen Dinger sind vielleicht etwas empfindlicher.

Meines Erachtens liegt der Fehler weniger bei Lapierre als vielmehr bei Deinem Haendler, der Dich darauf haette hinweisen sollen!


----------



## the_real_iflow (18. November 2009)

Ganz was anderes:

Gibt es unter den DH-Nutzern auch Spicy-Fahrer? Nach der sehr ueberzeugenden Performance des DH920 erwarte ich da viel - ist das Spicy vergleichbar gut? Moechte es als Trainings- und Tourenrad nutzen - eben als mein Alltagsrad ohne zu viel Wartungsaufwand . 

Fahre meist auf alpinen Trails bergab und vorher auf den unvermeidlich steilen Asphaltrampen bergauf.

Im Gespraech ist ein 2009er Spicy 516, das ich mit 2fach KeFue und KindShock-Fernbedingungsstuetze fahren will. Weiss bleibts ja sicher nicht lange


----------



## Brummaman (18. November 2009)

schweddl schrieb:


> Schade um das Innenlager, doof gelaufen.
> 
> Gerade WEIL das DH920 eine so krasse Rennfeile fuer so viel Kohle ist, braucht es meiner Meinung nach ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ein normales Bike. Einen Golf kann ich nach der Fahrt in die Garage stellen - einem GT2-Renner muss ich vielleicht etwas Pflege zukommen lassen. Mein Alltagsbike hat lange nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ihr versteht da was falsch. Mir gehts im Grunde ja gar nicht um die "Arbeit" die mir dadurch entsteht, sondern eher darum, das ich bei dem Preis den ich für den Rahmen gezahlt habe gewisse Dinge erwarten können sollte. Und selbst, wenn dann der Fehler, dass kein Loch vorhanden ist, aufgetreten ist, sollte es doch möglich sein, ihn auf effiziente Weise zu beseitigen. Bei anderen Rahmen gibts diese Musterlösung ja schon. Ich finde es sollte soviel Respekt vor dem Kunden vorhanden sein, zu sagen, wenn du unseren Fehler auf sinnvolle Weise ausbügeln kannst (was für mich bedeutet dieses kleine Loch zu bohren, meinetwegen gerne vom Spezialisten gemacht)darfst du das, ohne das du Garantieansprüche verlierst. Soviel Ausnahme sollte der Hersteller schon machen können wenn solche banalen Fehler passieren, die dann durch einen "minimal-invasiven" Eingriff seitens des Kunden selbst behoben werden müssen. Wie gesagt bei dem Geld erwarte ich sowas einfach, ist ja ein hinlänglich bekanntes Problem. Ich glaube auch nicht, das sich Ferrari eine solche Blöße geben würde....

Sollte nicht möglich sein, die Garantie zu behalten, steht es natürlich ausser Frage, dieses Prozedere auf sich zu nehmen und dann jedesmal auszulüften, denn es ist tatsächlich kein extrem großer Aufwand. Allerdings eben auch kein Selbstläufer, wie das kleine Loch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2009)

Schließe mich Schweddl an. An einer teuren Rennfeile, egal, ob Auto, Motorrad oder Fahrrad, mußt du einfach ein bischen öfter schrauben. Und da bist du mit einem Dh 920 noch sehr gut bedient. Was meinste wohl, was für einen Aufwand ein Yeti 303 Fahrer so betreiben muss?
Ich spiel mit meinem Frosch auch im Dreck. Ab und zu muss ich ihn dafür auch wieder pflegen. So ist das eben mit Haustieren.

Es gab von einem "großen" deutschen Hersteller mal die Ansage, in die hauseigenen Rahmen im Tretlager ein Loch zu bohren...Das Wasser läuft dann sicherlich raus, aber ist das geil? Denn Dreck kommt so auch besser rein. 

Stell die Dose einfach ab und zu auf den Kopf. Musste beim Putzen doch eh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (19. November 2009)

kann ich verstehen mit der pflege. wer kein eingebautes aquarium haben will muss halt ein bissel zeit rein stecken.


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. November 2009)

Wenn man so viel Kohle in ein Rad investiert, müsste sich das doch eigentlich von alleine pflegen.


----------



## AK-83 (27. November 2009)

@ schweddl:

Ich fahre sowohl das DH als auch das Spicy.
Natürlich ist es von Geo und Federweg mit dem DH nicht vergleichbar.
Aber es ist ein sehr spritziges Trail Bike das bergauf und berab ausgewogen geht. Zudem mute ich meinem kleinen viel zu und es macht keine Mukken.

@ Brummaman:

Bei mir halten die Enduro Lager und ich fahr die Rennrad Variante die auf die Dichthülle im Inneren verzichtet.
Wasser kommt an der Klemmfuge der Stütze immer rein.
Kannst ja Silikon einspritzen. Ausleeren belibt aber auch dann nie erspart.


----------



## the_real_iflow (28. November 2009)

@ AK-83

Danke fuers Feedback, hab mir das Spicy 516 von 2009 mal "blind" bestellt. 2fach KeFue und KindSchock-Sattelstuetze kommen noch dran, dann kanns losgehen. Bin mal sehr gespannt auf das Teil 

@ all, die gerade Stress mit dem Innenlager haben

Kann das sein, dass der Stress mit dem Lager gar nicht am "wasserdichten" Tretlagergehaeuse liegt? Im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356958&highlight=pressfit&page=2 berichten einige von Stress mit der Lebensdauer der Lager. Meins wirkt trotz aufdenKopfstell-Aktionen nicht mehr besonders frisch und laesst sich nur widerwillig drehen.
Bin am ueberlegen, ein paar SKF-Lager einzusetzen. Waere noch jemand an Lagern interessiert? Dann wuerd ich mal eine Packung besorgen.

Gruesse und schoenes Bike-Wochenende, hier lacht die Sonne!

Wolfi


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer anderen kurbel als die saint?
da war schon vorher zwischen kettenstrebe und kurbel extrem wenig platz, hab jetzt ein anderes 170mm modell drangeschraubt (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523451) und wenn ich viel druck aufs pedal bringe, beruehrt die kurbel leicht den kettenstrebenschutz (bei mir nur ein stueck schlauch).
die verwindung ist halt doch hoeher.
ich verwende noch das original innenlager.
wenn ich jetzt eine 2mm unterlegscheibe zwischen rechter kurbel und innenlager lege, bekomme ich dann sicher probleme mit der achslaenge-oder?

irgendjemand erfahrungen oder loesungsvorschlaege?


----------



## gaudesven (6. Dezember 2009)

sind beim 2010ner dh 920 eigendlich pedale dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (6. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weis sind bei keinem lapierre pedale da.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Nö. Sind keine dran. Aber dein Händler gibt dir bestimmt welche dazu...


----------



## gaudesven (7. Dezember 2009)

hab noch n paar z hause liegen in weiß...


----------



## downhiller95 (10. Dezember 2009)

ich hab eins in s bei einer größe von 1,78 und fahr ne 300 feder , noch ne normale kommt aber jetz nächsten monat ne titan feder rein. War auch schon in paar bikeparks ( wildbad,Winterberg, boppard ,beerfelden) jetz damit und es ist einfach mega geil. super fahrwerk und super wendig ,Schluckt alles


----------



## Trail_Fire (11. Dezember 2009)

moinsen...eine frage habe ich noch...wie groß und schwer seid ihr...weil ich habe schon des öfteren gehört, dass es das beste bike ist das derjenige gefahren ist.....soll sich aber fahren wie ein BMX mit 200mm federweg....ich bin 1,94m....und wiege knapp 90kilo...gut...das ich gr L nehemn muss ist mir klar...aber selbst da habe ich ein bischen schiss das es zu klein ist...weil ich auf mittel bis etwas längere rahmen stehe...schön laufruhig...wobei ich auch wieder gehört habe das es sehr laufruhig sein soll...was meint ihr...


----------



## Trail_Fire (11. Dezember 2009)

ach ja...ist hier zufällig ein händler in der runde der eins in L bei sich imladen stehn hat?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Jup!
920 in L ist aber ausverkauft und 720er bekomme ich nur noch zwei. Der Rest ist schon vergeben. Kein Witz. Ein einziges 720 in L steht hier im shop.


----------



## OliOliOli (11. Dezember 2009)

@ FreE.T. 
moin, also ich bin 1,82 und fahre es in s! als man mich mal auf einem rennen gefragt hat wie es ist, habe ich gesagt es fährt sich wie ein bmx mit 200mm (leider habe ich das copyright vergessen)! es ist kompakt und sehr agil, aber bei 1,94 würde ich, glaube ich selbst das l zuklein finden......
ausser das es eines der besten räder überhaupt ist  und dir was entgehen würde.

desshalb: setzt dich unbedingt drauf und teste es! vorallem bei dem preis des rades.....

zur xtr kurbel im rahmen, ich habe keine probleme bei 85 kilo und 170mm kurbellänge.


----------



## Brummaman (19. Dezember 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/232358/cat/500

Falls jemand Interesse daran hat PM an mich.


----------



## gaudesven (20. Dezember 2009)

von Reset gibts Pressfit lager fÃ¼r shimano hollowtech fÃ¼r 130â¬.
gibts auch farbig eloxiert in:
blau, rot, orange, gelb, grÃ¼n, magenta, schwarz, grau und weiÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Und von Race Face fÃ¼r â¬ 59,- in schwart, rot und silber.


----------



## MoMo 71 (21. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und von Race Face für  59,- in schwart, rot und silber.





Woher, finde nix in Germany


----------



## gaudesven (21. Dezember 2009)

vertrieb von reset ist Koehn


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Woher, finde nix in Germany



Nun wein doch nicht. Ich bin doch bei dir. Und die Lager kommen die Tage noch rein...
Hab übrigens noch diverse Bilder von dir aus Winterberg! Muss schon ein paar Jahre her sein. Da hattest du noch ein Santa Cruz!


----------



## MoMo 71 (21. Dezember 2009)

Koehn macht aber Reset und nicht Race Face


----------



## MoMo 71 (21. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nun wein doch nicht. Ich bin doch bei dir. Und die Lager kommen die Tage noch rein...
> Hab übrigens noch diverse Bilder von dir aus Winterberg! Muss schon ein paar Jahre her sein. Da hattest du noch ein Santa Cruz!




Oh was Du Bilder von mir ???
Kannst Du die mir netter Weise irgendwie zukommen lassen ??? 
BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Du kuckst aber blöd...


----------



## MoMo 71 (21. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du kuckst aber blöd...



normal, oder ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Wenn DAS Normalblöd is, dann weiß ich´s auch nicht mehr...
Soll ich das mal hier posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoMo 71 (21. Dezember 2009)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, schick mal bitte per Mail,dankeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

Feigling!


----------



## Fabian316 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich will will mir nächstes jahr vllt eins zulegen was kostet es denn neu das 09er & das 10er ? danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## EinStift (28. Dezember 2009)

.tschuldigung!


----------



## Fabian316 (29. Dezember 2009)

will ja wissn was es kostet mein spicy is jetzt ja auch erst en dreiviertel jahr alt will mir auch eher ein gebrauchtes zulegen also wenn einer von euch bereit wäre kann er mitte nächstem jahres ja mal schreiben


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2009)

Gucki mal hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424822

Hab noch zwei DH 720 in L zu verteilen. Dann is der Ofen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (29. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts mit den rahmenkits aus micha?


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2009)

und warum kein S mehr?


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2009)

In S nur noch superwenige.
Rahmenkits gibts noch. Aber auch nur noch ne Hand voll.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2009)

****. Rahmensets sind komplett ausverkauft. Nix mehr zu machen. Es gibt aber noch 2009er Rahmenkits in L!!!!!!


----------



## mkernbach (29. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ****. Rahmensets sind komplett ausverkauft. Nix mehr zu machen. Es gibt aber noch 2009er Rahmenkits in L!!!!!!



kostenpunkt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2009)

Uvp â¬ 2999,-


----------



## Fabian316 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich bräuche aber s hat aber auch noch zeit


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Wart mal lieber nicht zu lange.


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

@Brummaman: Tretlager komplett mit Fett füllen Löcher zu abzweigenden Rohren vorher stopfen Problem gelöst. 
Man darf nicht alles was ich von mir gebe auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## gaudesven (30. Dezember 2009)

das is das bike ca 2,94kg schwerer durch das fett^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Na und? Dann wiegt es jetzt so viel wie ein Giant...


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

Ausserdem mit schön tiefen Schwerpunkt!


----------



## gaudesven (31. Dezember 2009)

man kann auch versuchen die sattelklemme mit nem stück schwalbeschlauch abzudichten


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2009)

Das wiegt dann aber nicht so viel ;-)
Schlauch ist aber ne gute Sache. Die Luxusvariante von Syntace kostet dann wieder Geld...


----------



## MoMo 71 (4. Januar 2010)

So hier mal mein Lappiiiiiiiiiiii








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hopfer (4. Januar 2010)

einfach nur geil!
wie viel wiegt es?

ist ok wen ich es noch mal in groß zeige?


----------



## clausi87 (4. Januar 2010)

das bike hab ich den tag schon im fotobereich gefunden .....richtig fette karre...kannst du mir sagen was das genau für eine feder ist?


----------



## hopfer (4. Januar 2010)

ist eine Nuke proof steht im Fotoalbum 
länge wird schliesslich über den Dämpfer festgelegt.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Januar 2010)

geiles Spielzeug das rote Teil, Respekt!

Würde sich neben meinem Zesty auch gut machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also das rote Lapierre ist echt ein Traum 
Viel Spaß damit,

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MoMo 71 (4. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> einfach nur geil!
> wie viel wiegt es?
> 
> ist ok wen ich es noch mal in groß zeige?





Na sicher ist das ok, danke Euch für das positive Feedback.
Morgen wird es noch Bilder geben mit schwarzen und mit weissen LRS.
Gewicht schwankt je nach Reifen und LRS , mehr sei noch nicht verraten.


----------



## lugggas (4. Januar 2010)

bist du fies


----------



## MoMo 71 (4. Januar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> bist du fies




  SORRY


----------



## KILLERSEPP (4. Januar 2010)

> SORRY


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Januar 2010)

Was will denn so ein alter Sack wie du mit so nem geilen bike? Jetzt mußte ja NOCH schneller sein! 

Wirklich sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (5. Januar 2010)

@momo

willkommen im club der lappiere fahrer......., dann bin ich ja zum glück nicht mehr der einzige bei uns in der runde 

schönes rad haste dir da aufgebaut......

lg oli


----------



## MoMo 71 (5. Januar 2010)

So hier wie versprochen mein Lapierre mit weißem LRS.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VoikaZ (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Momo,

sieht auch gut aus 
Kann Dir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, ob mir die roten, oder die weißen Felgen besser gefallen, hat mit beiden Farben irgendwas 
Du hast auf dem weißen Satz den Schwalbe Dirty Dan drauf, wie macht sich denn der Reifen so? Zufrieden? Oder doch lieber die Wetscreem vom roten Laufradsatz?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MoMo 71 (5. Januar 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Momo,
> 
> sieht auch gut aus
> Kann Dir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, ob mir die roten, oder die weißen Felgen besser gefallen, hat mit beiden Farben irgendwas
> ...



Danke Dir, ich finde auch das es mit beiden LRS gut ausschaut.Morgen kommt dann der schwarze LRS mal drauf.

Was die Reifen betrifft, sag ich immer, da muss sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden, denn jeder empfindet anders.
Ich fahre aber auch beide Reifen nicht mehr orginal, da hier und da und dort ein paar Stollen gekürzt wurden und mehr .

Kann nur sagen probieren geht über studieren, wechsel aber nicht zu oft, sondern bau zu Deinen Reifen Vertrauen auf. Zu viele Reifenwechsel bringen ein nur durcheinander und am Ende weiss man gar nicht  mehr was man fahren soll.
JEDER Reifen hat seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Ergowolf (5. Januar 2010)

Hoi Momo 71

Super-Bike

Und mein Geschmack tendiert deutlich zu den weissen LFR

Alles in allem ein goiles Gerät

Gratuliere  

Wolfgang


----------



## MoMo 71 (5. Januar 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Hoi Momo 71
> 
> Super-Bike
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Januar 2010)

Sehr Pornös dein DH !  
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## ullertom (6. Januar 2010)

zu dem weißem LRS evtl. noch einen weißen Lenker !?!


----------



## Fabian316 (6. Januar 2010)

Nice  einfach nur geil


----------



## MoMo 71 (6. Januar 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> zu dem weißem LRS evtl. noch einen weißen Lenker !?!




Definitiv NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Bestelle heute nochmal Kleinteile und Bekleidung. Noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Bitte immer als PN mit voller Anschrift an mich.


----------



## balfa_rider (12. Januar 2010)

frage zum dh 720.

ich hab mir eines bestellt für nächste saison (sollte ca feb-april kommen) und bin jetzt am teile sammeln. mein plan: ein preiswertes 720 mit diversen teilen aufzurüsten und natürlich auch leichter zu machen, ohne jedoch verlust an performance oder stabilität eingehen zu müssen, sondern es im getenteil zu verbessern, um schlussendlich für wenig geld eine topracemaschine zu haben

gewechselt wird:
boxxer worldcup
formula the one
rennradkassette
thomsonstütze
tiogasattel spyder
maxxis besohlung
(evtl lenker sunline v-one os)
(evtl bos stoy mit titanfeder)

nun bin ich an den laufrädern drann. wie gut halten diese, bzw wie schwer sind die? das netz gibt leider wenig infos über die felge her und was eine lapierre nabe so aushält weiss ich leider auch nicht. sind es diese laufräder wert solange zu fahren bis sie zerdellt sind oder sind diese wirklich nur grad preiswert und am besten im voraus auszutauschen?

danke für eure antworten.


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Januar 2010)

weiss hier tatsächlich niemand etwas zum thema laufräder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2010)

Die Alex Felgen sind custommade für Lapierre, basierend auf der Supra BH. Stabil und vom Gewicht echt ok. Die Naben kommen höchst warscheinlich von KT, die auch für Norco und Syncros die Naben bauen.


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Januar 2010)

590 gr. / felge. nicht schlecht. hoffentlich hält die, der geb ich gerne eine chance. die 5.1 hat auch 1.5 saison gehalten und erst an einem frontal baum-crash aufgegeben.

die nabe...kt kenn ich vom namen, stabil: ja, gewicht...naja. 

Ich behalte den lrs vorläufig mal und wechsel erst nach defekt.

danke für die antwort.


----------



## Tim777 (17. Januar 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> So hier wie versprochen mein Lapierre mit weißem LRS.



so gefällt es mir noch besser, passt gut zur Schrift.

Insgesamt fast so schön wie meins (ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, deins ist schon echt der Hammer).


----------



## gaudesven (17. Januar 2010)

ich finde mit weißen lrs sieht es besser aus
passt dt zur schrifft
bei den roten lrs is zu viel rot am bike


----------



## Icono (18. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Alex Felgen sind custommade für Lapierre, basierend auf der Supra BH. Stabil und vom Gewicht echt ok. Die Naben kommen höchst warscheinlich von KT, die auch für Norco und Syncros die Naben bauen.



und die Naben sind bei mir schon über 1 Jahr im Einsatz. Der Reifen dreht sich immernoch gut


----------



## Der M (20. Januar 2010)

...wann wär´n denn die dinger endlich geliefert...wart schon seit 10 wochen auf nen 920 dh in L und heul bald...bei uns im laden liegt noch nen 2010er rahmen rum...vieleicht will den sich jemand aufbauen...lg der M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2010)

fast fertig:




fährt sich
17kg
long bei 180cm
nur die Gabeldecals fehlen noch


----------



## the_real_iflow (28. Januar 2010)

In Alu poliert immer noch mein Favorit, schönes Ding!

Der M: Liefertermin ist doch wieder KW11, wie jedes Jahr  Das Warten lohnt sich...


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (7. Februar 2010)

Das rote 920 ist der Wahnsinn...
Also das Rot ist glaub ich das mit abstand geilste Rot das ich kenne...
Rly awesome 


Greets
Damian


----------



## gaudesven (10. Februar 2010)

man kann beim polierten auch die goldenen teile abbauen und dann rote teile rein( schaltauge, gelenke, sattelklemme usw.) dann noch mit roten naben vielleicht n roten intigrieten steuersatzt würd auch geil kommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2010)

Na? Habt ihr alle euer 920er??? Geil, oder???


----------



## Der M (10. Februar 2010)

...die 920 komm doch erst in der 1oten kw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (11. Februar 2010)

auslieferung schweiz: kw 11. verdammt!

immerhin meine geburtstagswoche, das wäre mal ein geschenk. drauf geschissen mit feiern, getestet wird.


----------



## Tim777 (11. Februar 2010)

welche Federhärten und Hub fürs DH920?

welche Federn fahrt Ihr in Euren DH920? Bei meinem 2010er in S ist mit dem RC4 eine 350er mit 3,25 " Hub verbaut. Da ich jetzt nach einer Titanfeder suche, dachte ich, es sollte doch eine mit 3" Hub reichen (= 76,2 mm). Die handelsüblichen 3" Federn sind aber so etwa 162mm lang, die Stahlfeder, die serienmäßig drin ist ist etwas länger. Kann ich dann dennoch eine mit 3" Hub und 162 mm Länge einbauen, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler.

Bei der Federhärte bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob die 350er reicht. Welche Federhärten fahrt Ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht? (Bei mir schwankt es je nach Trainingszustand zwischen 72 und 80 kg).

Freue mich über hilfreiche Rückmeldungen.

Tim


----------



## gaudesven (11. Februar 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> welche Federhärten und Hub fürs DH920?
> 
> welche Federn fahrt Ihr in Euren DH920? Bei meinem 2010er in S ist mit dem RC4 eine 350er mit 3,25 " Hub verbaut. Da ich jetzt nach einer Titanfeder suche, dachte ich, es sollte doch eine mit 3" Hub reichen (= 76,2 mm). Die handelsüblichen 3" Federn sind aber so etwa 162mm lang, die Stahlfeder, die serienmäßig drin ist ist etwas länger. Kann ich dann dennoch eine mit 3" Hub und 162 mm Länge einbauen, oder habe ich einen Denkfehler.
> 
> ...


 

ich fahre ach die serienfeder 350ger ich wieger aber nur 60kg 


ich glaub bei einer titanfeder kannste ach die kürzere nehmen(bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher) weil die nicht so dicht gewickelt sind


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Februar 2010)

du musst einfach schaun, fuer welchen hub die feder vom hersteller freigegeben ist, es bringt nix z.b. ne lange feder zu fahren, wenn sie nicht fuer den hub des daempfers geeignet ist.
also einfach daempferhub messen und mit der angabe der feder vergleichen.

fahr doch erstmal ausgiebig probe mit der stahlfeder, bevor du dir auf gut glueck und hoerensagen ne titanfeder in irgendeiner haerte kaufst.
natuerlich ist die primaer von deinem gewicht und fahrverhalten abhaengig, aber eben auch von deinem persoenlichen geschmack und daempfer.

ich hab 68 kilo und fahr beim dhx5 ne 350er


----------



## gaudesven (11. Februar 2010)

hat einer mal das 2010ner dh 920 gewoogen??

meins is wohl das schwerste lapiere dh 920 im universium mit 18,60kg 

liegt wohl an den umbau der bald wieder verschwinden soll
ich hab noch atomlap Gi pedale drann die wiegen 560gramm


----------



## Tim777 (11. Februar 2010)

werde ich demnächst mal machen, interessiert mich auch, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## gaudesven (11. Februar 2010)

dann aber auch mit original ausstattung vom 2010ner 920 und mach das noch sauber nicht das da 3kg dreck drann hängt


----------



## 5zylinder (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle Lapierre gestoketen!, und die, die es werden wollen!
Das Bikeland Fahrrad-Kaiser hat noch 1x DH920 in L und 1x DH 720 in L 2010er Modelle.

www.Fahrrad-Kaiser.de

Info: [email protected]
       0711/8596650


----------



## 5zylinder (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Tim, wenn Du fragen zur richtigen Federhärte hast, wende Dich an Solidbikes, das
ist der Vertrieb von Nuke Proof Titanferdern die haben viel Erfahrung damit, da sie das 
erfolgreichste Deutsche Downhill-Team in der UCI haben!
Sprich mit Peter darüber, der kann Dir auf jeden Fall weiter helfen!
[email protected]
(0)7441 / 952-450
Peter Schmid


----------



## Tim777 (12. Februar 2010)

danke erst mal für die Antworten zu meiner Frage bzgl. der Titanfeder. Freue mich auch über weitere Antworten.

für gaudesven: 17,6 kg (ohne Pedale). Da meine Sunline V-one überraschender Weise doch recht schwer sind (298 g pro Stck (gerade gewogen)), ist das mit Pedalen 18,2 kg.

Die Werksangabe ist somit ganz ok. Wenn da ein anderer Sattel drauf ist und Titanfeder drin ist, wird es vllt schon fast 500 g (?) weniger sein, evtl. sollen die Hutchinson-Reifen auch rel. schwer sein, wenn also mal MM oder Minion drauf sind, ist es vllt noch ein bißchen weniger. 

Habe gerade was gefunden zum Barracuda DH http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=32076

1480 gr für den DH in 2.5. Das ist natürlich heftig. bei mir ist der vorne drauf, hinten der FR (warum auch immer). Da sind ja nochmal 500 gr. drin (oder sehe ich das falsch?).


Fürs erste bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Da es Dir ja so wichtig war, dass das Rad sauber ist, habe ich es lieber gleich gewogen, das es im Moment mal sauber ist (was in der Saison nicht mehr so häufig sein dürfte).

Grüße, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Februar 2010)

Ein paar Details zum DH 920 Modell 2010...


----------



## Paolo (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn jemand DIESE Formula Bremse verkaufen will: Bitte SOFORT eine PN an mich!


----------



## gaudesven (12. Februar 2010)

vergess nicht ein bild zu machen von den pflegehinweissen unten am tretlagergehäuse das NICHT BÜGELN NICHT IN DIE WASCHMASCHIENE NUR BIS 30° HANDWÄSCHE


haben alle 2010ner fullys von lapierre


----------



## gaudesven (12. Februar 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> danke erst mal für die Antworten zu meiner Frage bzgl. der Titanfeder. Freue mich auch über weitere Antworten.
> 
> für gaudesven: 17,6 kg (ohne Pedale). Da meine Sunline V-one überraschender Weise doch recht schwer sind (298 g pro Stck (gerade gewogen)), ist das mit Pedalen 18,2 kg.
> 
> ...


 

das mit dem hutchinson hinten fr udn vorne dh is wegen der gmmimischung denke ich mir ma vorne die dh mischung etwas weicher als hinten


----------



## gaudesven (12. Februar 2010)

Wie viel wiegt denn euer DH 920??? 

-was habt ihr dran geändert ums leichter zu bekommen

-wie könnte man es noch leichter bekommen
 ich hab da schon ein vorschlag indem man sich z.B. eine der neuen Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo Titanium World Cup einbaut die is ca. 300 gramm leichter als die fox 40 dann könnte man noch andere reifen draufziehn aber welche?? ust gibts ja net alle mit schlauch is wieder gewicht dazu


----------



## clausi87 (13. Februar 2010)

na dem marzcoohi die letzten jahre so große qualitätsprobleme hatten würd ich nie gegen eine 888 tauschen .dann schon lieber gegen eine boxxer worldcup.
erlich gesagt wüsst ich nicht was es bringen soll...die 40er is eine hammer gabel.
wenn du maxxis ust reifen nimmst sparst du pro reifen ca.150g.
ich für meinen teil ,brach keinen unter 17kg schweres dh bike.alles unter 18kg ist mehr als gut und absolut rennentauglich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Februar 2010)

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an, aber ZU leichte bikes fahren nicht gut. Das haben die ganzen XC Fahrer schon vor 10 Jahren erleben müssen. Ab einem gewissen Niveau spürst du den Bock nicht mehr. Ich brauch n bisschen mehr Widerstand. 17-18kg sind super. Aber das mag jeder für sich selber ergründen,


----------



## Tim777 (13. Februar 2010)

@gaudesven: habe doch schon ein paar Sachen geschrieben, Gabel würde ich auch nicht tauschen. Fang doch mit den Reifen mal an. Maxxis Minion DH F UST kommen bei mir im Sommer drauf, Titanfeder und i-fly oder SLR. Kannst Dir ja auch noch leichtere Pedale holen, dann müsste schon so knapp ein Kilo runter sein. Und wenn es mit Pedale um die 17 - 18 Kilo hat ist es doch super.

Wieso wiegt deines aber noch mal 400 gr. mehr als meines, das ist mir ein Rätsel. Du schriebst vom Umbau, hast Du da noch was drangebastelt?

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch leichtere Lenker und Vorbauten, mehr als 100 - 150 gr. wird das aber nicht sparen (?).

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teil, Tim


----------



## p.2-max (14. Februar 2010)

also titanfeder und nen slr sattel habe ich auch.
zusätzlich fahre ich noch eine xtr-kurbel, habe dafür aber schwere pedale (crankbrother mallet) insgesamt wiegt mein bock jetzt ziemlich genau 17,6 kg, das ist wie ich finde ok, werde da jetzt auch nix mehr dran machen, nur nen neuer reifen muss für den saison start noch drauf. immoment sind mm downhill schlappen drauf, die ich tubeless fahre, also mit milch.

gruß 
p.2-max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (14. Februar 2010)

muddy marry dh tubeless?? ich hab den ust muddy marry nur in fr gefunden


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Februar 2010)

ja und nein. 
ja, ust gibts nur in freeeide.  
max faehrt die dh ohne schlauch mit notubes milch.


----------



## p.2-max (14. Februar 2010)

genau so siehts aus! danke marcus


----------



## gaudesven (15. Februar 2010)

achso... und das hält??


----------



## p.2-max (15. Februar 2010)

also bei freunden hält das, ich habe  es aber noch nicht richtig testen können. werde erfahrungsberichte posten wenn ich ein paar mal gefahren bin, am besten bei wenig bis gar keinem schnee, wobei das ja eher schwierig ist...


----------



## MoMo 71 (25. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Lapierre an der Waage 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (25. Februar 2010)

17,8kg mit originalreifen


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. Februar 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lapierre an der Waage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gewicht is ne ansage, ueber das bike muessen wir ,glaube ich, nicht sprechen


----------



## hopfer (25. Februar 2010)

und jetzt auch mit schwarzen LRS und den richtigen Reifen.
machst noch mel ein gesamt Bild?


----------



## gaudesven (2. März 2010)

jetzt 17,8kg


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

Nice!

aber warum ne 888 (was für eine überhaupt?)


----------



## gaudesven (2. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> aber warum ne 888 (was für eine überhaupt?)


  das is ne RC3 EVO Titanium WC 2010 die is geil....


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

ja die Titanium ist nicht schlecht aber besser als die 40 geht sie auch nicht also warum getauscht?


----------



## gaudesven (2. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ja die Titanium ist nicht schlecht aber besser als die 40 geht sie auch nicht also warum getauscht?


 

mir gefällt die 888 besser 
sieht auch besser aus is aber geschmacksache und ist leichter
besser als 40 gehts glaub gar net aber wenigstens mithalten


----------



## gaudesven (12. März 2010)

Wo ich an meinem Dh 920 noch am meissten sparen kann sind glaub ich mal die Reifen und die Pedale.

Welche Pedale habt ihr denn und  wie schwer sind die?


----------



## balfa_rider (15. März 2010)

soo endlich ist meine fuhre gekommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ist zwar das dh 720 und wird laufend noch ein bisschen umgebaut.

bike wurde jetzt ein wochenende gefahren, TOP race maschine. leider nach der ersten schlammausfahrt schon lackschäden, etwas schade.
bin mir am überlegen evtl eine weichere feder zu verbauen..komplett wiege 78 kg und steckt eine 350er drinn und finde es schon ziemlich straff. evtl muss ich mich auch nur daran gewöhnen. meinungen dazu?

und die rx zieht ja mal gar nicht, leider muss ich noch auf meine the one warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (15. März 2010)

also ich bin mit den rx ganz zufrieden, bei mir mussten se nur argessiv eingebremst werden dann waren se top


----------



## gaudesven (15. März 2010)

das bremsen eingefahren werden müssen ist ja normal meine the one war auch ziemlich bremskraftarm als die neu war man konnte mit 3 fingern vorderbremse zuhacken wie sau man konnte kein stoppy machen


----------



## balfa_rider (16. März 2010)

also man muss mir jetzt hier bestimmt nicht erklären, dass man bremsen einfahren muss. - danke trotzdem 
die RX hat sich auch schon eingebremst (war das ganze wochenende auf dem bike unterwegs, sollte eigentlich ok sein) bremse zieht ok und definitiv besser als zu beginn aber ich vermisse einfach die aggressive bissigkeit. finger ansetzten und zack, anker!
jedoch der druckpunkt ist sagenhaft! würde die bremse sofort an ein enduro oder freerider bauen.

war 2 tage in tiefem matsch unterwegs und da ist's mir einfach aufgefallen, dass sie sich gerade bei drifts und versetztem anbremsem nicht gar so reinhaut wie z.bsp die code. (klar, die code eiert dafür beim druckpunkt herum, gilt also nur von der bremskraft als referenz)

bin mal gespannt auf die one, aber viel gutes gehört. druckpunkttest war zumindest im shop top! freu mich 

edit meint, dass die 300er feder unterwegs ist, werds dann mal testen.


----------



## styler91 (19. März 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> soo endlich ist meine fuhre gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wird das Rad normal nicht mit einer weißen Boxxer Race ausgeliefert?


----------



## gaudesven (19. März 2010)

ich glaub auch, im katalog is ne weiße boxxer drauf


----------



## balfa_rider (19. März 2010)

doch, wird mit einer weissen boxxer race ausgeliefert.

ich hab jedoch die team rangebaut. und gleichzeitig konnte ich so auch die weisse gabel umgehen. finde sieht mit schwarz einiges besser aus. sattel war auch weiss und mittlerweile sind auch schwarze griffe drann. die formula one bremsen sind zum glück auch schwarz, so bleibt nur noch die kefü und die ist weiss ok.

hatte vorhin ein fast komplett weisses bike, ich bin jetzt also ziemlich "weiss-geschädigt" 

die edit meint: die 300er feder ist mist! viel zu weich, fühlt sich an wie der alte dhx5. hab jetzt wieder die 350er drinnen und werde mcih mit freuden an das straffe fahrwerk gewöhnen.


----------



## gaudesven (19. März 2010)

ja ans straffe fahrwerk gewöhnt man sich, da kommt echtes racefeeling auf^^


----------



## Der M (22. März 2010)

...Kalenderwoche 11 is rum und die kache immer noch net versand......i dreh bald durch....weiß jemand mit welcher federhärte die fox 40 und der rc4 ausgeliefert wird....ca für welches körpergewicht?

lg der M


----------



## styler91 (23. März 2010)

Der M schrieb:


> ...Kalenderwoche 11 is rum und die kache immer noch net versand......i dreh bald durch....weiß jemand mit welcher federhärte die fox 40 und der rc4 ausgeliefert wird....ca für welches körpergewicht?
> 
> lg der M



Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der M (23. März 2010)

...rahmengröße L...ich wieg so 83kg....


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2010)

Nix geändert. Nur nen Satz passige Pedale drangeschraubt.


----------



## Aca (30. März 2010)

Ab welcher Grösse sollte man ein L Rahmen nehmen? bzw. bis welcher grösse ist ein L rahmen nicht zu klein?
Bin ca. 186cm Gross würde das gut passen? Fahre Hauptsächlich DH-Race... Gibt es irgendwo ein bike-Test? werde nicht fündig im web...und den ganzen Thread hier gelesen habe ich auch nicht...


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2010)

Mein Schrauber ist 187 cm und hat das in L. Kleiner geht gar nicht. Mußte mal zum LP Treffen in Willingen kommen. Da düfrten dann mehrere mit der größe sein. Hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie eins in S verkauft. Die Mehrzahl der Dinger geht auch in L über die Ladentheke.


----------



## balfa_rider (31. März 2010)

1.87 und fahre l. das "virtuelle oberrohr" ist schön lang und reach (tretlager / steuerkopf) empfinde ich ebenfalls als äusserst angenehm.

kenne einige, die s fahren, frage mich allerdings was man sich da überlegt hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. März 2010)

Die sollten bei LP wegfallen lassen und lieber noch ein "XL" produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (31. März 2010)

also ich fahre s und komme damit durchaus gut zurecht, bin auch schon auf einem l gesessen / fahren, für mich kann ich sagen, das der unterschied nicht sooo wirklich groß ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. März 2010)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Der M (31. März 2010)

...mein DH in Gr L is nu endlich da und i muss sagen, die kache is echt ganz schön kurz...mein ufo st is im radstand sogar 1,5 cm länger......aber die kache is sowas von geil....geht ab wie schnitzel...würde ab 1,78 m auf jeden Fall die Größe L empfehlen......LG der M


----------



## p.2-max (31. März 2010)

größe weiß ich net so genau, schätze aber sowas um 1,75m


----------



## Der M (6. April 2010)

...hey....hab mein dh 920 nu erst 1 woche und schon spiel an der dämpferbuchse....genau zwischen dämpferbuchse und der schraube, die durch die buchse geht...is ja fast alles gewinde und kein bolzen,,,...hat jemand die selben probleme.......evtl bolzen drehen lassen, der nur am letzten stück gewinde hat....lg der M


----------



## MoMo 71 (7. April 2010)

Der M schrieb:


> ...hey....hab mein dh 920 nu erst 1 woche und schon spiel an der dämpferbuchse....genau zwischen dämpferbuchse und der schraube, die durch die buchse geht...is ja fast alles gewinde und kein bolzen,,,...hat jemand die selben probleme.......evtl bolzen drehen lassen, der nur am letzten stück gewinde hat....lg der M




Hallo das Problem kenne ich nicht, wir fahren im Team ja alle das Lapierre, aber da hat noch Keiner der Fahrer Spiel.
Hast Du vielleicht vergessen vor der Ersten Fahrt alle Schrauben zu kontrollieren ???


----------



## the_real_iflow (7. April 2010)

Hallo Der M,

ist deine Schraube fest genug angezogen? Soweit ich das verstehe, sind die Alu-Teile bei Dir gar nicht fest? Die sollten verdrehfest mit deinem schwarzen Umlenkhebel verbunden sein, wofür die Schraube sorgt. Alu-Teile und Schraube dürfen sich zueinander nicht drehen! Dass da im losen Zustand Spiel zwischen Schraube und Alu-Buchsen ist, ist schon in Ordnung. Im Dämpfer sitzt ein kunststoffbeschichteter Ring, der sich auf den Alu-Teilen dreht. Also alle Drehung findet zwischen Dämpferauge und den Alu-Teilen statt...
Zieh vielleicht erstmal deine Schraube fest (aber nicht zu fest , probier erstmal 10-15Nm). Solltest du dann noch Spiel zwischen schwarzem Umlenkhebel und Alu-Teilen haben, sind die Alu-Teile zu schmal. Da würde im Zweifel eine Passcheibe helfen, die du bei einem guten Schraubenhändler bekommst. 

Viele Grüsse und viel Erfolg,

Wolfi


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

Will nun auch mal mit meinem Bike vorstellig werden:
Lapierre DH 720
Änderungen:
Hope Pro 2 Mavic 721 LRS
Intense 909 FRO Reifen
Sunline Waffle Thick Schraubgriffe

Und nachdem schon eine Öffnung vorhanden war, hab ich auch gleich mal die Bremsleitung in den Rahmen verlegt:












So nebenbei, der orig. Lapierre LRS steht zum Verkauf, bei Interesse einfach PN.


----------



## MoMo 71 (7. April 2010)

Schickes Ding hast Du da, Glückwunsch 

Und damit noch ein Foto mehr im Thread ist hier nochmals meines:









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Der M (7. April 2010)

schweddl schrieb:


> Hallo Der M,
> 
> ist deine Schraube fest genug angezogen? Soweit ich das verstehe, sind die Alu-Teile bei Dir gar nicht fest? Die sollten verdrehfest mit deinem schwarzen Umlenkhebel verbunden sein, wofür die Schraube sorgt. Alu-Teile und Schraube dürfen sich zueinander nicht drehen! Dass da im losen Zustand Spiel zwischen Schraube und Alu-Buchsen ist, ist schon in Ordnung. Im Dämpfer sitzt ein kunststoffbeschichteter Ring, der sich auf den Alu-Teilen dreht. Also alle Drehung findet zwischen Dämpferauge und den Alu-Teilen statt...
> Zieh vielleicht erstmal deine Schraube fest (aber nicht zu fest , probier erstmal 10-15Nm). Solltest du dann noch Spiel zwischen schwarzem Umlenkhebel und Alu-Teilen haben, sind die Alu-Teile zu schmal. Da würde im Zweifel eine Passcheibe helfen, die du bei einem guten Schraubenhändler bekommst.
> ...



...danke....du hattest recht....die buchsen sind einen mü millimeter zu schmal...so hat der dämpfer horizontal spiel und sitz net richtig in der buchse...hab 2 mini schmale unterlegscheiben rein gemacht und funzt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Schickes Ding hast Du da, Glückwunsch
> 
> Und damit noch ein Foto mehr im Thread ist hier nochmals meines:
> 
> ...



Sexy!


----------



## Fabian316 (7. April 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage hat zwar nix mit dem thread zu tun aber hier sind ja experten 

und zwar bei einem bike transport hat meine gabel krazter am linken tauchrohr abgekommen unmeines wissens gehen davon ja die dichtungen kaputt jetzt ist meine frage was soll ich machen da meine gabel ne van(stahlfeder) ist ist es meines erachtens nich so schlimm


----------



## gaudesven (7. April 2010)

die dichtungen halten auch das öl in der gabel


----------



## Fabian316 (7. April 2010)

jetzt ist die frage ob die dichtungen nicht billiger sind als eine reperatur


----------



## the_real_iflow (7. April 2010)

Mir hat mal ein Marzocchi-Mann einen Reparatur-Tipp gegeben: 
Kratzer mit Zweikomponentenkleber fuellen, Tesafilm drueber (damit ungefaehr die Rundung der Rohre abgebildet wird), nach dem Trocknen Tesa weg, schleifen und polieren, polieren, polieren...


----------



## Fabian316 (7. April 2010)

gut thx mal sehen vllt mach ichdes denn


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2010)

Braucht noch einer nen DH 920 framekit Modell 2010 in L? Einer is über.


----------



## Fabian316 (8. April 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Braucht noch einer nen DH 920 framekit Modell 2010 in L? Einer is über.


 

Für wie viel eus?


----------



## Livanh (8. April 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Schickes Ding hast Du da, Glückwunsch
> 
> Und damit noch ein Foto mehr im Thread ist hier nochmals meines:
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für ne rahmenfarbe ? normal is doch da mehr weiß dabei oder irre ich ? sieht jedenfalls seeeehr nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (8. April 2010)

framekit


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. April 2010)

Bitte alle Nachfragen wg DH framekit nur im shop. Danke...


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2010)

hab an meinem bock ein paar teile ausgetauscht und jetzt darf er in die rennsaison 2010 gehen-habe leicht gegen funktion getauscht und hoffe jetzt ein problemlosbike zu fahren.
der formulaquatsch kam runter, andere kurbeln, lenker und mit der reifenkombi bin ich hoffentlich bei 80% der deutschen witterung nicht verkehrt unterwegs, bis jetzt bin ich echt zufrieden.





eine kleine traene hab ich dennoch verdrueckt, als die (personen)waage 17,5kg angezeigt hat.
hoffe es haelt dies jahr..?


----------



## sebbolan (21. April 2010)

Schönes Rad, ist auch live sehr schön anzusehen und mach dir keine gedanken wegen dem gewicht, mein Pudel ist schwerer...


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. April 2010)

dafuer aber babypups blau ;-)


----------



## Der M (2. Juni 2010)

Hey Lapierre dh rider´s,

was fahrt ihr denn so für federhärten im dämfer...bin 1,85 groß und wieg 84kg....hab noch die 350er im rc4....weiß auch nich....bin bei 28% sag....fühlt sich schon sehr weich an........würde jemand eher ne 400er empfehlen...

....lg der M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliOliOli (2. Juni 2010)

1,82m, etwas 85kg komplett, fahre eine 450iger rcs titan, ergibt 30% sag

läuft optimal....


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Juni 2010)

68kg 350er feder...


----------



## 5zylinder (3. Juni 2010)

Update 2011


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

Porno!


----------



## styler91 (3. Juni 2010)

heiß!


----------



## gaudesven (5. Juni 2010)

Meins hat noch eine blaue Schaltaussenhülle und und eine blaue zuendhülse bekommen^^
ausserdem eine 11-21 rennradkassette
Meins hats jetzt auf 17,20kg geschaft (mit einer Bike-Hakenwaage gewogen)


----------



## hopfer (6. Juni 2010)

wenn jemand seinen "Syncros FL" Sattel vom DH verkaufen will, bitte bei mir per PN melden ;-)


----------



## clk2106 (13. Juni 2010)

Also wies aussieht, kommt 2011 Lapierre mit einem komplett neuen DH Bike...
Sam und Nico warn heut in Leogang mit einem Lapierre mit liegendem Dämpfer, ähnlich dem Intense 951. 
Da hat man wieder fast ein weinendes Auge, dass man dann bald wieder ein "altes" Modell fährt


----------



## clausi87 (13. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich wird das kein aufgeblasenes froggy
schade das dann der fps2 hinterbau nicht beibehalten wird ,die optik hat so schon was.


----------



## clk2106 (13. Juni 2010)

nö, absolut andere dämpferanlenkung... leider hab ichs ned genau ansehn können...
aber hast recht, optisch das aktuelle schon sehr fein... is auch sehr beliebt, wenn man dzt so in de parks schaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (13. Juni 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Also wies aussieht, kommt 2011 Lapierre mit einem komplett neuen DH Bike...
> Sam und Nico warn heut in Leogang mit einem Lapierre mit liegendem Dämpfer, ähnlich dem Intense 951.
> Da hat man wieder fast ein weinendes Auge, dass man dann bald wieder ein "altes" Modell fährt



pics?!?!?!?!?!? *hechel*


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2010)

um noch mehr gerüchte und aufregung rein zu bringen...

vlt. hält der neue rahmen ja dann bissl mehr als die aktuellen....


----------



## MoMo 71 (14. Juni 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> um noch mehr gerüchte und aufregung rein zu bringen...
> 
> vlt. hält der neue rahmen ja dann bissl mehr als die aktuellen....




Gibt es dafür Beweise ???


----------



## clausi87 (14. Juni 2010)

gibts den bilder von gerissenen modeln?


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2010)

ja gibt es und ich kenne durchaus mehr als einen, aber egal will ich net an die glocke hängen. vlt nur mal so im hinterkopf behalten und manchmal gucken, es muss auserdem nicht immer nur ein riss sein.


----------



## MoMo 71 (14. Juni 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ja gibt es und ich kenne durchaus mehr als einen, aber egal will ich net an die glocke hängen. vlt nur mal so im hinterkopf behalten und manchmal gucken, es muss auserdem nicht immer nur ein riss sein.




Tolle Behauptungen, wo sind die Beweise, denke das wäre für alle Lapierre -Fahrer interessant.


----------



## Brummaman (14. Juni 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Tolle Behauptungen, wo sind die Beweise, denke das wäre für alle Lapierre -Fahrer interessant.


 
so viel ich weiss liegt die potentielle schwachstelle bei dem rahmen im tretlagerbereich.
genauer: da wo der dämpferkäfig ans tretlagergehäuse anschliesst.

bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher und gesehen hab ich selbst noch keins.


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Juni 2010)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Tolle Behauptungen, wo sind die Beweise, denke das wäre für alle Lapierre -Fahrer interessant.







ich kenne auch mehr als einen, denhier hab ich irgendwo im forum gefunden 

und das war noch nichtmal meiner...


----------



## clausi87 (14. Juni 2010)

danke fürs bild.find das schon ganz intressant .dann kann man drauf achten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoMo 71 (14. Juni 2010)

Werde auch gleich mal bei meinem nachschauen gehen


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2010)

Nur keine Panik. Es gibt wohl kein Model von dem nicht irgendein Rad kaputt gegangen ist. Ich sag nur Trek. Ein Worldcupfahrer hat ein Session noch vor dem Verkauf in Rennen beim Crash geschrottet und Cam McCaul hat bei der dritten Crash-Landung über den Montersprung seinen Rahmen verbogen und schon galt das Rad als nicht stabil.
Fährt man dann im bikepark ist beeindruckend, wieviele letztjährigen Sessions doch da in einem Stück rumfahren, die es ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben dürfte ...
Und viel liegt ja auch am Fahrstil.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2010)

ich will ja auch net sagen, das alle kaputt gehen. es ist nur auffällig wenn mehrere modelle mit den selben rissen / steuerrohr ausweitungen kaputt gehen. sicherlich gibt es auch andere hersteller bei denen das auch so ist, es gibt aber auch hersteller, bei denen passiert das so gut wie nie.


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feat...-DH-Bike-with-Nicolas-Vouilloz,2795/sspomer,2


----------



## MoMo 71 (16. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feat...-DH-Bike-with-Nicolas-Vouilloz,2795/sspomer,2





Schickes Teilchen


----------



## clk2106 (16. Juni 2010)

jep, so schauts aus, sind wahrscheinlich auch die pics vom weekend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (16. Juni 2010)

Sieht schon gut aus aber ich mag diese Hinterbautechnik patu nicht!


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

Waaas???
der link ist doch saumäßig hässlich!
auch wenn die Formgebung von Oberrohr , Steuerrohr wieder sehr gelungen ist....

ich trauere dem Dh von diesem Jahr jetzt schon hinterher hätte sie dem einfach das neue Steuerrohr so wie die Sattelklemme verpasst und und fertig 

aber es soll sich wenigstens super fahren und eigentlich ist es ja das was zählt.


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> aber es soll sich wenigstens super fahren



echt ? 
hab von teamfahrern noch nie was anderes gehört


----------



## Paolo (16. Juni 2010)

Edit: Ist ja doch kein ganz gewöhnlicher Eingelenker. Wirklich so etwas wie i-Drive von GT?


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2010)

cooles video....als ich muss sagen mir gefällt es optisch sehr gut.macht einen sehr technischen eindruck...habsache der hinterbau steht auch funktionell dem aktuellen in nichts nach.


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> echt ?
> hab von teamfahrern noch nie was anderes gehört



haha, 
wehr mich kennt weiß das ich nur nach Testfahrt urteile, aber ich glaube kaum das es sich das neue schlechter fährt als das alte, anders aber durchaus.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub eher das geht in die Richtung vom GT fury. Nur mit zusätzlicher Federbeinanlenkung. Was übrigens geil wäre, denn das GT lässt sich extrem gut Treten, da kommt kaum ein VPP mit.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig kappiere drückt der kurze Hebel das Tretlager ersteinmal nach Hinten. Da der Drehpunkt des Hebels sich aber ab einen gewissen Punkt mehr nach oben bewegt, könnte es sein, dass der Hebel ein Stück recht schnell umklappt, und dann das Tretlager wieder nach vorne zieht.
Ersmal nach hinten mit dem Tretlager macht sinn, da auch das Hinterrad bei dem hohen Tretlager nach Hinten geht, dann aber zum Schuß vom Federweg wieder nach vorne, deswegen würde das auch Sinn machen. Aber das ist nur so ne Theorie, man bräuchte bessere Fotos, oder ein Video in dem der Hinterbau eingefedert wird, um es richtig zu verstehen.
Um noch ein gerücht zu streuen, es wäre möglich, dass diese hin und her Bewegung ähnlich wie ein umgekehrtes VPP mit seiner S-Kurve beim einfedern funktioniert. Im richtigen Sag sozusagen der "Neutralpunkt" bei dem Kettenzug Bobbing entgegenwirkt. Aber alles nur Theorie.
Achja, mir gefällts.


----------



## clk2106 (16. Juni 2010)

nachdem nun wieder schwung im thread is, welche feder fahrt ihr im RC 2 oder 4...
ich hab 84kg und mir kommt die 400er fast zu weich vor... btw, welcher druck is bei euch drin??


----------



## OliOliOli (16. Juni 2010)

fahre eine 450iger bei 82 kg, wohl im dhx 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

bin am Gardasee beim Testfahren mit 85kg! mit einer 275ibs Feder auch ganz gut klargekommen, hat mich auch gewundert aber 50% sag bzw. 35mm Dämpfer hub oder mehr machen sich m.M.n. beim DH eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## balfa_rider (17. Juni 2010)

77 kg, 350 feder ziemlich gut. hätte gerne eine 375er.

und ja...neue fuhre sieht massiv geil aus! aber weiss nicht was ich vom "i-drive" system halten soll.

und der lenkwinkel sieht mir auch nicht mehr nach 65° aus. gefäääällt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juni 2010)

http://www.203mm.com/prototipo-lapierre-dh/

Hat bestimmt schon vorher einer gelistet, aber ich hatte keinen Bock den Fred durchzuforsten...


----------



## jonnitapia (26. Juni 2010)

Kann mir von euch einer sagen ob bei Lapierre die Garantie auf Rahmen (Risse etc) nur dem Erstbesitzer gewährt ist oder jedem?

Hab mir ein gebrauchten zugelegt und würde das mal gerne wissen? 

Thx


----------



## the_real_iflow (28. Juni 2010)

Soweit mir bekannt gilt gesetzmässig die Garantie für den Erstbesitzer. Ist aber eher eine Frage für eine Juristen  Ob Lapierre so kulant ist, die Garantie auf einen Zweitbesitzer auszuweiten, weiss ich nicht. Soweit ich gehört habe, sind Service und Kulanz von Lapierre aber sehr gut. 
Lass das Bike einfach heile


----------



## gaudesven (7. Juli 2010)

weis jemand ob man die lagerbolzen nd schalen sowie schaltauge in oronge bekommen kann anstatt das serienmäsige blau?


----------



## quert ziopi (8. Juli 2010)

salve, da ich jez leider keine muse hab den ganzen thread zu durchforsten frag ich jez einfach mal ins blaue hinein.

hat von euch jemand eine neue lg1 oder eine andere kefü am lapierre, sprich hat sie abgeändert das sie passt? bzw ist das überhaupt möglich oder bin ich auf die alte lg1 angewiesen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch einer sagen ob bei Lapierre die Garantie auf Rahmen (Risse etc) nur dem Erstbesitzer gewährt ist oder jedem?
> 
> Hab mir ein gebrauchten zugelegt und würde das mal gerne wissen?
> 
> Thx



Rein rechtlich gesehen hat nur der Erstbesitzer Anspruch auf Garantie und Gewährleistung. Aber LP haben noch keinen hängen gelassen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2010)

Lapierre DH 2011 tech.














Bilder folgen in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (19. Juli 2010)

so versteh ich das system ja aber kann mir einer von euch sagen  ob der hinterbau bemsneutral ist ? so ist es ja ein eingelenker der meiner meinung nach tierisch bremsstempeln müsste...


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2010)

Eingelenker??? Schau noch mal ganz genau hin. ;-)


----------



## the_real_iflow (19. Juli 2010)

Ich befürchte, clausi87 hat recht.

Mag sein, dass der Antrieb über die Pend-Box von der Federung "entkoppelt" ist - was das Bremsen angeht, scheint das ganze ein ganz normaler Eingelenker zu sein. 
Macht aber auch nichts, Peaty hat den WC auch mit einem nicht abgestützten Orange gewonnen 

Nichts desto trotz erfreue ich mich weiter an meinem unglaublich gut aussehenden und sensationell zu fahrenden DH920 und bin froh, dass ich dieses hässliche neue Teil nicht fahren muss.

Schade, in meinen Augen echt ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2010)

Lest euch das nochmal ganz genau durch. Es ist kein Eingelenker. Beim Spicy und Zesty haben auch erst ganz viele behauptet, es sei ein FSR Viergelenker.


----------



## gaudesven (19. Juli 2010)

ich denke bei dem muss man sich keine sorgen machen, schließlich hatte es ja schon einen renneinsatzt mit gutem ergebnis


----------



## the_real_iflow (19. Juli 2010)

Hmja, Sorgen machen nicht direkt... Eingelenker sind auch auf jeden Fall prima DH-Rennmaschinen. Und diese PendBox-Geschichte ist sicher auch keine schlechte Sache, was Antriebsneutralitaet angeht. Bremsneutralitaet gibts jedoch bei einem Eingelenker nicht (was ja auch gar nicht sooo furchtbar ist).
Wenn man sich die PendBox wegdenkt, ist es jedoch ein hundsgewoehnlicher mehrfach abgestuetzter Eingelenker. 
Der Hauptdrehpunkt sitzt im Hauptrahmendreieck, hier ein Bild von PinkBike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5251696/

Am Eingelenker gibts auch gar nix zu meckern, funktioniert sicher super -  mir gefaellt nur die Linienfuehrung an dem Bike nicht. Das wirkt nicht mehr so "aus einem Guss" wie das aktuelle DH. Dass die Jungs im WC damit schnell unterwegs sind ist klar - aber die sind so ziemlich mit jedem Bike sehr viel schneller unterwegs als unsereins (mitlesende Ueberflieger jetzt mal ausgenommen).
Schon allein in welchem Winkel der Daempfer aufs Unterrohr drueckt - wie das ausschaut und oh-ha, ob das haelt...? Und noch viele, viele andere Details, die fuer mich einfach nicht so durchdacht und stimmig ausschauen wie beim aktuellen Hobel.

Naja, am Ende ist das Geraet einfach Geschmackssache und ueber Geschmack laesst sich nicht streiten - meinen trifft es nur leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (24. Juli 2010)

mir gefällt meins auch besser...
hat jemand mit den 2010ner formula the one probleme...meine sind voll für die tonne...rückt nur ein kolben nach bewegen sich beide gleich beim bremsen nur bei belagabnutzung rückt nur einer nach..meine bremsscheibe schleift mitlerweile am bremssattel...die teile kommen bei mir definitif runter


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Juli 2010)

Das alte Spiel: du musst den Kolben mobilisieren. Das kann dir bei jeder Bremse passieren. Der Quadring verformt sich noch, rutscht aber nicht über den Kolben wenn die Beläge verschleissen. Den gängigen Kolben zurückhalen, und dann so viel Druck geben bis der feste Kolben raus kommt. Mit einem Q-Tip und DOT das rasstehende Stück Kolben reinigen und dann ein paar mal zurückdrücken und wieder rauspumpen. hat bisher immer gefunzt. Vorsicht, keien Schrabenzieher zum zurückdrücken nehmen. die kolben sind aus einem Compsite Material. da platzt am Rand schnell mal was ab. Ich nehm eien Reifenheber aus Plastik
Bei Magura gibts iwo ne richtige Anleitung


----------



## fivepole (24. Juli 2010)

Kannn mir mal schnell jemand sagen, ob das DH eigentlich ne 135er oder eine 150er Nabe hinten hat.


----------



## hopfer (24. Juli 2010)

150


----------



## fivepole (24. Juli 2010)

Thank you. Und noch eine: Innenlagerbreite?


----------



## hopfer (24. Juli 2010)

73mm


----------



## the_real_iflow (25. Juli 2010)

Nee, sorry, widerspreche ja nur ungern: ist ein Pressfit-Innenlager mit *92 mm* Gehaeusebreite... 
Habe inzwischen eins von reset-racing drin - sehr zu empfehlen! Gibt's auch in gold


----------



## gaudesven (25. Juli 2010)

reset.....will ich mir auch hohlen


----------



## hopfer (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, wohl war das es ein Pressfit-Innenlager ist aber er braucht H2 kurbeln für 73mm Gehäuse breite.
und ich glaube das wollte er wissen ;-)


----------



## fivepole (25. Juli 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja, wohl war das es ein Pressfit-Innenlager ist aber er braucht H2 kurbeln für 73mm Gehäuse breite.
> und ich glaube das wollte er wissen ;-)



Yo. Wollte primär wissen was für ne Kurbel.

Jungs, wie sieht das mit eurer Kettenlinie aus bei 150 hinten und nur 73 vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (26. Juli 2010)

Kettenlinie passt bei mir.


----------



## balfa_rider (3. August 2010)

wieder mal ein paar updates hinter sich, bereit für kanada


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. August 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> wieder mal ein paar updates hinter sich, bereit für kanada



Ich bin ja leider zu feige für DH, da könnte ich mir dieses Sahnestück wohl nur in die Vitrine stellen...


----------



## gaudesven (5. August 2010)

ich hab erst einen strz mit meinem in willingen auf der wc strecke hinter mir


----------



## clausi87 (5. August 2010)

hat zufällig einer von euch schon mal eine hope stahlflexleitung durch den rahmen gezogen?ich will auf hope v2 umbauen und bin mir nicht sicher ob die leitung passt.


----------



## miker_G (8. August 2010)




----------



## balfa_rider (10. August 2010)

wow, geile maschine.

mit der boxxer siehts auch gleich viel besser aus. und funktionieren natürlich auch.

warum die deemax gewechselt? gewicht?
warum formula gewechselt? nicht zufrieden?


----------



## miker_G (10. August 2010)

Danke,

habe nur den Rahmen gekauft und komplett aufgebaut.

Habe aber noch eine frage an euch. Vielleicht kommt noch ein ti feder drin welche federhärte fahrt Ihr bei was für gewicht. Ich wieg ca. 75 Kilo, fahr ein stahlfeder 350X3.00. Aber meiner meinung könnte ich auch einen 300X3.00 Fahren.


----------



## balfa_rider (10. August 2010)

den gabs als rahmenkit? oder privatkauf?

fahre eine ti-feder 350x3.00 1-1.5 umdrehungen komprimiert und wiege 75-78 kg. also ziemlich deine kategorie.

hab eine 300er mal zu testzwecken ausprobiert tip: lass das sein, kontraproduktiv!

edit: warum slx raus und saint rein? slx hält doch um längen, ist aber einiges leichter? oder gings dir um die 165 mm länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2010)

Hallo,
wo gibt es das Schutzblech/ Schutzkappe für die hintere Bremsscheibe zu kaufen?
Gruß


----------



## the_real_iflow (17. August 2010)

Probiers mal beim Lapierre-Händler deines Vertrauens, der kann das bestimmt bestellen...


----------



## clausi87 (18. August 2010)

jetzt mit spike 777 und hope v2


----------



## Norman. (24. August 2010)

Was sind das für Bremsen?

Edit: OUHH hab den Text wohl nich gründlich gelesen...


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2010)

@miker_G: super schönes Rad !


----------



## Norman. (24. August 2010)

Hab am SA auch mein DH 920 bekommen... eines der letzten XD
Vllt. kommen bald bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (2. September 2010)

Servus, 

ich verkaufe ein 2010 DH 720 Komplettrad mit Fox 40, Ex 721 Hope/Sixpak, Sunline, Syntace und Saint Parts.

Bei Interesse PM an mich. 

Danke


----------



## Norman. (2. September 2010)

Hier mal 2 Eurobikebilder:
Das DH ist Nico Vuilloz´ Bike. Es gab eine kleine Autrammstunde beim Hutchinsonstand.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## balfa_rider (6. September 2010)

2.5 rahmen durch in knapp 5 monaten. 

das wird mir doch zu anstrengend, muss nun leider die marke wechseln, auch wenn sich die kiste super fährt..

schade.


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. September 2010)

da biste leider nicht alleine mit...


----------



## the_real_iflow (6. September 2010)

Öh - bitte?! 

Werdet mal bitte etwas konkreter was wo wann kaputt gegangen ist. Dann werd ich auch mal einen Blick auf die entsprechenden Stellen werfen...


----------



## balfa_rider (7. September 2010)

1. ovales steuerrohr => hauptrahmen auf garantie ersetzt
2. verbogene links, leicht verbogener hinterbau => garantieersatz von links und hinterbau
3. riss am oberrohr direkt an der schweissnaht zwischen ober- und unterrohr =>hauptrahmen wird noch auf garantie ersetzt

und nein, ich bin weder hucker noch bikeparkdropper, bin damit hauptsächlich rennstrecken gefahren.

der service ist perfekt, innerhalb weniger wochen steht der neue rahmen bereit. aber seien wir mal ehrlich: es nervt!

kumpel hat letztes jahr 5!! rahmen in einer harten renn-saison durchge****t, alle auf garantie ersetzt (wieder super service) er hat ende saison natürlich auch die marke gewechselt.

und man hört ja immer wieder, dass rahmen gebasht werden diese jedoch anstandslos ersetzt werden. wer sich das antut, kein ding, aber alle 1.5 monate garantieprobleme stimmen für mich nicht.


----------



## Norman. (7. September 2010)

Das mit deinem Kumpel.... wenn er mit dem Teil rennen fährt, hätte er normalerweise gar keinen Garantieanpsruch mehr, da die Garantie im Falle einer Wettkampfteilname erlischt. Steht so im Handbuch


----------



## the_real_iflow (7. September 2010)

Was macht ihr anders als ich? 

Fahre das DH920 seit Anfang letztes Jahr sehr regelmässig (und auch nicht gerade zimperlich) und hatte noch keines der angesprochenen Probleme... 
Ist ein 2009er-Modell, vielleicht sind die noch etwas robuster


----------



## balfa_rider (7. September 2010)

i know, i know!

ich sag ja: service top.
und immer diese rahmenhersteller mit ihren "keine renneinsätze für garantieansprüche"

klar, wenn man einen renn-dh bike brutzelt darf man natürlich keine rennen damit fahren, lächerlich.

auf meinem handy steht zum glück auch: wenn handy zum telefonieren benutzt wird, erlischen sämtliche garantieansprüche 

EDIT: @schweddl: habe gehört, ab der 2. serie fürs 2010 rad wurde die schweisserei gewechselt....weiss jedoch nicht genäueres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (7. September 2010)

mein vereinskollege und ich haben zusammen auch schon den 5. rahmen, angeblich sind sie ab einer best. serie verstaerkt worden-mein aktuelles haelt jetzt schon fast ein jahr.
ich glaub es gibt wenige im ixs cup aufm 920er, die noch ihren ersten rahmen fahren...

service ist auf jeden fall top-lapierre tauscht unterdessen wohl ungesehen aus und das bike faehrt sich auf jeden fall auch subbagut!


----------



## balfa_rider (10. September 2010)

DH 720 rahmen in L, neu und ungebraucht inkl. leicht gebrauchter XT Kurbel (Garantierahmen) 1300 Euro Verhandlungsbasis, bei mir melden. etwas teuer, da ungünstier eurokurs. jaaa, ich bin ausländer


----------



## Hans-Stein (14. September 2010)

hey krieger hab dir in facebook mal einen FA gestellt. Hätte Interesse. Meldest dich einfach mal bei mir. Danke und Grüße.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. September 2010)

2011er Modelle


DH 720 4.099,00 â¬ 
DH 920 6.499,00 â¬


----------



## Norman. (17. September 2010)

ALTER!!! Was geht bei denen ab? 6500?????
Na da bin ich jetzt aber froh dass ich noch das alte hab^^
Da langen se aber ordentlich rein


----------



## clausi87 (17. September 2010)

die haben bei lapierre total einen dran. ich find 1000 euro mehr absolut nicht gerechtfertigt.neuer rahmen hin oder her aber .....
man muss sich mal überlegen bei susuki bekommt man für weniger schon ne 250er mx machine.
wo ist da das verhältnis.....


----------



## Der M (17. September 2010)

...die haben echt einen dran...so viel geld für so schlechte quali...aber evtl haben se jetzt mal besseres alu als beim letzten dh...meins is nach 5 monaten gerissen und da so viele garantiefälle vorgefallen sind, gibt es keine rahmen mehr und ich soll bis dezember warten bis ich ein neues bekomme....absolut unter aller kanone dieser service und die qualität der bikes...!!!


----------



## Der M (7. Oktober 2010)

Der M schrieb:


> ...die haben echt einen dran...so viel geld für so schlechte quali...aber evtl haben se jetzt mal besseres alu als beim letzten dh...meins is nach 5 monaten gerissen und da so viele garantiefälle vorgefallen sind, gibt es keine rahmen mehr und ich soll bis dezember warten bis ich ein neues bekomme....absolut unter aller kanone dieser service und die qualität der bikes...!!!



....meinten es sei nen verarbeitungsfehler...neue rahmen kommt nun doch in der ersten novemberwoche...bike steht im bikemarkt, wer interesse hat......i fahr ab nächste saison wieder mopped....


----------



## evil_rider (8. Oktober 2010)

ich freue mich auf mein 2011er 920er... bei dem preis werdens wenigstens nicht viele fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne auch nur eine Handvoll Leute mit mir, die das 2010er 920 fahren


----------



## the_real_iflow (8. Oktober 2010)

hi xkriegerx

wie laeuft dein neues transition? ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber man wird ja mal laut nachdenken duerfen


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich freue mich auf mein 2011er 920er... bei dem preis werdens wenigstens nicht viele fahren!



Oh, Mann, Evil, bist du in schlimmster Armut im übelsten Slum von Neu Delhi aufgewachsen, dass du immer wie der letzte Goldketten-Prollo betonen mußt, dass du dir von den 3 Mark Fuffzig, die du jetzt verdienst, gaaaaanz teuere Bikes und Teile leisten kannst ?
Du kommst mir vor wie dieser angekaufte Prinzenproll auf RTLII, der verzweifelt versucht, sich in die Society einzukaufen.

Das Angenehme an diesem Forum ist zufälligerweise nämlich, dass fast nie jemand ein Wort darüber verliert, was die Bikes, die hier diskutiert werden, kosten. Der einzige, den das interessiert, scheinst du zu sein.


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Oktober 2010)

hats dich gewundert..?


----------



## Norman. (9. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Du kommst mir vor wie dieser angekaufte Prinzenproll auf RTLII, der verzweifelt versucht, sich in die Society einzukaufen.



Der Prinzenproll wohnt max. 200m neben mir :kotz:
Da kommen ständig irgendwelche Porsches, Ferraries, Maseraties und Bentleys angetuckert. Der ist vor nem guten halben Jahr eingezogen und neulich hat der typ doch tatsächlich seinen Fuhrpark mit dem LKW anliefern lassen, so dass es jeder sieht, was für karren er hat

PS: Danke für die neue Sig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Wir bauen die neuen DH als framekit mit diversen parts auf. Und wat soll ich sagen? Da bin ich doch echt unterm Strich günstiger oder gleich teuer dabei und hab bessere parts dran. Abgesehen davon, dass es dann den Super 6 Rahmen gibt, ist dann auch noch ne Fox 40 mit Kashimabeschichtung drin. Hab für dieses Jahr nur Rahmen bestellt. Und ein DH zum "Probesitzen". In dieser Preisklasse, baut sich doch sowieso jeder sein eigenes Ding, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (9. Oktober 2010)

Kannst mal ne Partliste posten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Die ist nen Kilometer lang! Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wir können doch frei auf alle Teile am Markt zugreifen. Schick mir doch ne Wunschliste mit den parts, die du haben möchtest. Oder zumindest mit groben Vorstellungen. Wir bauen dir dein bike so, wie du es haben willst.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber hier ist kein kommerzieller Bike-Basar.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mich jemand was fragt, antworte ich. Die Fragestellung bezog sich auf die etwas entgleisten Preise der Hersteller für 2011 und der Tatsache, dass man mit etwas mehr Aufwand mehr bekommt, ohne dafür mehr zahlen zu müssen. Sowas ist vollkommen legitim und Themenbezogen.
Du beschwerts dich ja auch nicht über die ganzen Werbebanner hier, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2010)

Du hast hier aber keine Werbung geschaltet / bezahlt.
Sonst hast du recht. Aufbauen scheint momentan echt lohnenswert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Na siehste. Und damit haben wir des Pudels Kern. Wer kauft für 6500,- ein Serienrad?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Oktober 2010)

Dann komm mal nach München. Papa bezahlt hier sowas in der Regel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2010)

Das gibts schon ab und zu, aber 99% der DH Fahrer basteln sich die Geschosse doch von der Pieke auf zusammen.


----------



## gaudesven (10. Oktober 2010)

Hatte ich bei meinen letzten 2 bikes auch gemacht, mit einzelteilen zusammengebastelt...aber beim 2010ner dh 920 fand ich die parts gut deswegen komplettrad....klar paar veränderungen hab ich vorgenommen...kommen auch wieder neue teile drann.....dann is es so aufgebaut das mehr teile verbaut sind die nicht vom komplettrad gehören


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2010)

Aber immer noch der günstigere Rahmen ohne die Kashimabeschichtung. Und sowas kannst du nicht nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (24. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jmd sagen wo ich beim 2009er Dh 920 die Rahmennummer finde?

danke


----------



## the_real_iflow (25. Oktober 2010)

Am Tretlagergehäuse, unter der Kettenführung (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Norman. (25. Oktober 2010)

Steht da nicht nur "Don´t Eat" ?


----------



## Tim777 (31. Oktober 2010)

Anzugsdrehmomente der Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben, wo finde ich da was oder wer von Euch kann mir weiterhelfen? Danke, Tim777


----------



## Norman. (31. Oktober 2010)

Frag deinen Händler


----------



## the_real_iflow (31. Oktober 2010)

Probiers mal hier


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (5. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das 720er in L von diesem Jahr herbekomme?
Ich finde es nurnoch in s. Ich denke mal das wäre zu klein für 1,82m..

Danke!


----------



## Gutti (5. November 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das 720er in L von diesem Jahr herbekomme?
> Ich finde es nurnoch in s. Ich denke mal das wäre zu klein für 1,82m..
> 
> Danke!




Hallo

Ich bin 1.83 und hab den S Rahmen.

Ich komm damit super zurecht, bin auch mit dem L gefahren. Merk aber fast gar keinen bis keine unterschied.

L ist glaub ich, was ich gehört habe ausverkauft.


----------



## Norman. (5. November 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das 720er in L von diesem Jahr herbekomme?
> Ich finde es nurnoch in s. Ich denke mal das wäre zu klein für 1,82m..
> 
> Danke!



Das 720er ist schon lange ausverkauft... Ich habe eines der letzten 920 in L bekommen. Das war kurz vor der Eurobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gutti (5. November 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Das 720er ist schon lange ausverkauft... Ich habe eines der letzten 920 in L bekommen. Das war kurz vor der Eurobike.




Es kann sein das man hier noch eines bekommt. 

www.bikestore.at


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2010)

.


----------



## Norman. (6. November 2010)

Gutti schrieb:


> Es kann sein das man hier noch eines bekommt.
> 
> www.bikestore.at



Geil

Ich denke, du meinst das hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/
Allerdings haben die auch keine DH mehr.


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. November 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das 720er in L von diesem Jahr herbekomme?
> Ich finde es nurnoch in s. Ich denke mal das wäre zu klein für 1,82m..
> 
> Danke!



bei mir steht nochn 920 in L,
allerdings nicht neu...


----------



## Gutti (9. November 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Ich denke, du meinst das hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/
> Allerdings haben die auch keine DH mehr.




Sorry,  ( .cc )  hab ich ja gemeint


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2010)

>>>Marc<<< schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das 720er in L von diesem Jahr herbekomme?
> Ich finde es nurnoch in s. Ich denke mal das wäre zu klein für 1,82m..
> 
> Danke!



Hier gibts zumindest noch einen neuen Rahmen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/322081/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (10. November 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Anzugsdrehmomente der Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben, wo finde ich da was oder wer von Euch kann mir weiterhelfen? Danke, Tim777



Hey, bin grade zufällig drübergestolpert. Check mal dein Lapierrehanduch. bei "Drehmomente" findestdu alle Angaben, die du brauchst


----------



## gaudesven (11. November 2010)

wer hat das rote dh 920?
wer will gegen mein weißes tauschen^^


----------



## Norman. (12. November 2010)

gaudesven schrieb:


> wer hat das rote dh 920?
> wer will gegen mein weißes tauschen^^




Kostet das weiße Frameset eig. genauso viel wie das rote mit BOS?


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2010)

Nein. Der rote ist teurer, so weit ich weiß:http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...re-DH-920-Rahmenkit-rot-schwarz-Mod-2010.html


----------



## Norman. (12. November 2010)

So sieht das neue am geilsten aus 
http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...rre-DH-Black-Ultimate-Rahmenkit-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2010)

Und ann erst ma mit ner schwarzen F 40


----------



## Norman. (12. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und ann erst ma mit ner schwarzen F 40



Neeeeee!!!! da gehört ne weiße mit Kashima dran


----------



## gaudesven (12. November 2010)

ich würde ohne dämpfer tauschen also nur rahmen mit lager


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Neeeeee!!!! da gehört ne weiße mit Kashima dran



Ich bekomme beide. Dann halte ich die mal dran und entscheide mich spontan


----------



## Norman. (12. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beide. Dann halte ich die mal dran und entscheide mich spontan



Die, die du nicht nimmst kannst ja mir schicken, die versandkosten übernehm ich von mir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2010)

Ok! Ich schick dir mal eben meine kontonummer..


----------



## Norman. (13. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ok! Ich schick dir mal eben meine kontonummer..



Echt, schenkst mir die wirklich?


----------



## hopfer (13. November 2010)

ich denke wenn du 10 DH rahmen kaufst gibts die Gratis oben drauf...


----------



## Norman. (13. November 2010)

Nene, ich bleib bei meiner Fox^^ Immerhin ist die auch erst hmmm, ca. 2 Monate alt. Leider hat sie schon zwei fette Macken in den Tauchrohren


----------



## Tim777 (13. November 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hey, bin grade zufällig drübergestolpert. Check mal dein Lapierrehanduch. bei "Drehmomente" findestdu alle Angaben, die du brauchst



gibt es das irgendwo als download?, habe nämlich damals kein Handbuch bekommen. Zur Not gib mir die Werte doch mal durch.


----------



## Norman. (13. November 2010)

Im Lapierrehandbuch stehts doch nicht drin, bei fox hab ich das gefunden:

in-lb
                                                       N-cm
Abdeckkappen​ 165​ 1865​ Schrauben  für Vorspannungs-/Zugstufeneinsteller​ 11​ 124​ Abdeckkappe auf Dämpfer-Führungsstangeneinsatz​ 75​ 847​ Zugstufeneinstellungseinsatz-Schraube​ 3​ 33​ Zugstufenkolben-Schraube​ 50​ 565​ Basisventil-Schraube​ 75​ 847​ Basisventil-Baugruppe  auf Patronenröhre​ 55​ 621​ Patronenröhre auf Dichtungskopf​ 55​ 621​ Untere Muttern​ 50​ 565​ Bremsaufnahmen​ 80​ 904​ Scheibenbremsschlauch-Führungsschraube M3​ 8​ 90​ Luftbehälterventil​ 45​ 508​ Luftbehälterventil​ 4​ 45​ Zugstufeneinsteller​ 4​ 45​


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Echt, schenkst mir die wirklich?



Klar, wenn du mir 190o Euro schenkst.


----------



## Tim777 (17. November 2010)

Untere Gabelbrücke an Unterrohr angeschlagen

Am Sonntag ist bei mir die untere Gabelbrücke beim Einschlagen an das Unterrohr angeschlagen. Wie es aussieht, ist nur Lack abgeplatzt, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist einem von Euch das auch schon mal passiert? Wäre für Rückmeldungen dankbar, weil ich nicht weiß, wie stark das Material an der Stelle ist und vllt doch der Rahmen beschädigt ist. Danke schon mal, Tim


----------



## OliOliOli (19. November 2010)

@Tim

also, in meinem silberen 920 habe ich damals den steuersatz getauscht und hatte dann rechts wie links die brücke der 40 im unterrohr. aber nur minimal.

bei dem 720 was ich jetzt fahre, ist nur in der rechten seite ein abdruck der gabelbrücke sichtbar. liegt wohl den anschlägen im rahmen, die scheinen was kurz zusein.....

sollte aber keine probleme machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (19. November 2010)

Beim DH-Rahmen + Fox 40 ist das normal... Egal ob 2009er oder 2010er. Bin auch erst erschrocken, als ich es das erste ml gesehen hab. Aber das ist normal.


Heute noch mal schön geputzt, jetzt darfs die nächsten wochen ruhen


----------



## gaudesven (19. November 2010)

sieht noch sehr original aus...


----------



## Norman. (19. November 2010)

Ja, ich hab mich sehr bemüht. Nur hinter der Kurbel ist noch ein bisschen Dreck. Aber da komm ich schwer hin. Während meiner Verletzung hat es auch einen Komplettservice, sowie eine Portion Fett für alle Lager bekommen. Dabei wurden die Lager auch alle neu eingeklebt, was auch immer das sein mag 

Nur was schade ist, ist dass das Casting der Gabel leider schon 2 fette Macken hat, die ich aber zum Glück mit der mitgelieferten Farbe übermalen konnte. Die sind soger auf der sichtbaren Seite auf dem Bild. Eine beim dünnen Fox-Kleber (der oben) und eine auf dem großen Fox.


----------



## clausi87 (19. November 2010)

ich muss gestehen ich war zufaul dafür und hab hinten eine kunststoffleitung gewählt


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2010)

Man kann ja notfalls eine extra Hope Leitung kaufen, gibts mit 1,60m Länge.
Oder auch eine Goodridge Leitung verlegen.


----------



## taunusbiker212 (22. November 2010)

hier mein lapierre dh 720

Partliste

Rahmen :      Lapierre DH 720
Gabel:          Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Dämpfer:       Fox Dhx Rc 2
Naben:         Hope Pro II
Felgen:         AlexRims Fr32
Vorbau:        Hope Gabelbrücke
Lenker:         Truvativ Boobar
Bremsen:       Formula RX
Kurbeln:        FSA Moto X
Schaltwerk:   Sram X9
Shifter:         Sram X9
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel:          Syncros FL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knieglbichler (22. November 2010)

hey leute, habe ein dh 920 und folgendes problem: ich muss meinen hautrahmen wechseln da dieser gerissen ist, jedoch bekomm ich ums verrecken den oberen umlenkhebel nicht raus. d.h. alle bolzen etc pp gehn raus bis auf den oberen, welcher den hinterbau mit dem umlenkhebel verbindet. wenn ich dort ansetze und den dünnen bolzen herausdrehen will dann drückt es mir mein hinterbau auseinander und meinen umlenkhebel zusammen, woran liegt das? brauch man da ein spezielles werkzeug oder gibts da n trick?

danke schonmal


----------



## the_real_iflow (22. November 2010)

Hi Kniegelbichler,

habe mein 920 auch mal auseinander gebaut, weil es vernünftige Lager bekommen hat. Eigentlich gibt es da keinen Trick. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht: erst die lange, duenne Schraube raus, dann die Bolzen rausschrauben. Die Gegengewinde fuer die Bolzen sind im Umlenkhebel. Bei dir sitzen die Lager fest im Hinterbau und fest auf den Bolzen. Wenn sich der Hinterbau spreizt, klopf vielleicht mal gefühlvoll mit einem Schonhammer von aussen auf die Frästeile deines Hinterbaus, in denen die Lager sitzen. Damit lassen sich die Lager meist überreden, aus ihren Sitzen rauszurutschen. So kannst Stück für Stück die Bolzen rausdrehen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## mastamain (29. November 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> bei mir steht nochn 920 in L,
> allerdings nicht neu...



verkaufst du den rahmen?


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. November 2010)

P.m. ;-)


----------



## mastamain (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

bin auf der suche nach einem lapierre dh rahmen ab 2009

sollte jemand einen zum verkauf haben, bitte um info!

grösse L

gruss
bernd


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Dezember 2010)

bin 183 groß

welche 920/720 rahmen passt? S,M, oder L ?

bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt nur S oder L. Nimm den größeren.


----------



## gaudesven (20. Dezember 2010)

ich würde L nehmen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Dezember 2010)

alles klar danke...hätte nur die erst seite lesen müssen  stehts auch schon


----------



## Norman. (22. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Dezember 2010)

hi,
wie zieht man am geschicktesten die bremsleitung durch den rahmen, ohne dafür stunden zu brauchen?


----------



## Jumpstumper (31. Dezember 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


>



Boah sieht das GEIL aus!!!


----------



## Norman. (31. Dezember 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Boah sieht das GEIL aus!!!


Danke 
PS: Der Schneehaufen ist inzwischen nochmal ein Meter gewachsen

@Kobe:
Ich hab´s zwar selber noch nicht gemacht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da drin Leitungen gibt!? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## p.2-max (31. Dezember 2010)

das falsch, im rahmen ist keine leitung, wenn der rahmen neu ist und net aufgebaut, ist da nen draht durch, mit dem man die leitung einziehen kann. bei einem schonmal aufgebauten, sollte man einen draht an dem ende der alten leitung festmachen, damit man für die neue leitung dann wieder einen draht hat, mit dem man die leitung einfacher einziehen kann.


----------



## Norman. (31. Dezember 2010)

Okay^^


----------



## Jumpstumper (31. Dezember 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> PS: Der Schneehaufen ist inzwischen nochmal ein Meter gewachsen



Drüberspringen, das Gerät dazu haste ja


----------



## Norman. (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja, bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich sooooo hoch komme
10cm weniger, und ich würde es schaffen
(scherz)


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,
gehen die Gabelstränge zu Schaltung und Bremse unten am Rahmen, also da wo die Rahmennummer eingraviert ist vorbei, oder bei der Schwinge darüber?


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Januar 2011)

also meine GABElSTRÄNGE gehen vom steuersatz bis zur achse gerade durch...

wenn du brems und schaltkabel meinst: ab werk werden die unter dem innenlager entlanggezogen-musste aber nicht so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Januar 2011)

mal ne frage zum 09-10: (und bitte nicht motzen - ich hab jetzt nicht alle 24 seiten gelesen)

nachdem ich eine zeit lang von dem rahmen wieder abgekommen bin da ich da üble brüche gesehen habe - reizt er mich jetzt doch wieder...

aber wurden die rahmen nun irgendwo verstärkt oder was geändert(also bei den garantie  ersatzrahmen)? (ist das zu sehen bzw. offiziell oder ein ibc-gerücht)

wie siehts allgemein mit der Haltbarkeit aus lager etc.?

mir kommt der rahmen selbst in L bei 186cm ein wenig klein vor gibts hier jemanden mit erfahrungen in meiner größenordnung?

merci....


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2011)

Weil die so klein ausfielen, haben die für 2011 die kleine Rahmengröße wegfallen lassen und eine größere dazugenommen.


----------



## Norman. (9. Januar 2011)

186cm ist kein Problem! Ich selber bin 183cm und fühl´ mich auf dem DH Pudelwohl


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2011)

Kommt ja auch ein bisschen auf die Spannweite und Oberkörperlänge an.


----------



## balfa_rider (12. Januar 2011)

Bin 188 und mehr so der affenmensch, hab also ziemlich lange Arme und hab mich auf dem L echt wohl gefühlt. Klar ist es ein anderes Gefühl als auf einem Spezi oder Intense L.

Ob das "anders" nun besser oder schlechter ist, bleibt wohl geschmackssache, ich fands super. War allerdings zuerst auch sehr skeptisch...

kriege in den nächsten Wochen eben einen von diesen verstärkten Garantierahmen. Das mit der Verstärkung hab ich von Lapierre selber, wird also stimmen.

Lager: hatte immer wieder ausgelutschte Dämpferbuchsen 3 x in einer Saison. Das gabs vorher noch nie (und jetzt bei anderem Rahmen wieder nicht)
Sonst nie Lagerprobleme.

edit: die Nabenlager waren voll fürn A*** aber das betrifft auch nur das Komplettrad DH720


----------



## p.2-max (12. Januar 2011)

wenn man sich in der dämpferbuchse, gerade in der oben liegenden, eine durchgehende buchse besorgt, hat man das problem nicht mehr, das hält einfach zig mal besser als diese eingepressten 2 teiligen dinger da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Januar 2011)

Das Problem mit den ausgenudelten Dämpferbuchsen kenne ich - wenigstens von der oberen Dämpferbuchse, die doch sehr viel arbeiten muss. Habe 2009 drei mal ausgetauscht...
Gelöst habe ich das ganze mit einer durchgehenden Stahlbuchse statt diesen lausigen Aludingern und Kunststoff-Gleitlagern von igus. Und siehe da - ich gehe mit diesem Aufbau heuer in die zweite Saison


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Januar 2011)

ich hatte inzwischen auch nen kontakt:


_First of all thank you for the interest in our products.

Concerning your question, the replacement frames have been reinforced since the first series. 
However please note that frames are warranted for the first buyer only, and the warranty won't be transferred to the second buyer.

Best regards  

Les CYCLES LAPIERRE_

die wurden nach der 1.  serie verstärkt -  sind dann damit die 2009er gemeint? wie siehts mit brüchen bei 2010ern aus? ich kenn nur derb kaputte 2009er....


----------



## Norman. (12. Januar 2011)

wüsste ich auch gerne!


----------



## balfa_rider (13. Januar 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> wüsste ich auch gerne!



5.5 monate 2.5 2010 frames. (einmal nur Hinterbau/Links)

Kumpel 2 Saison 5 frames (3x 09 2x 10)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Januar 2011)

na dann hat sich des thema für mich endgültig erledigt...

doch was dann????


----------



## Norman. (13. Januar 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> 5.5 monate 2.5 2010 frames. (einmal nur Hinterbau/Links)
> 
> Kumpel 2 Saison 5 frames (3x 09 2x 10)



Die meisten Rahmen brechen am Tretlager! Und wenn schon, falls mein 201er bricht... ich hab bis August 2012 garantie


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

wurde der preis beim frame kit 920 2011er auch gesenkt? kann mir jemand sagen, wie es sich im vergleich zum 951, turner dhr und nicolai ion st fährt? 

Dumm ist nur, dass kein Händler alle diese Bike zum testen hat. Ärgerlich, wenn ich euro 6k ausgeben soll. Alle kann ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2011)

Gibt ja noch keine...kostete letztes Jahr â¬ 3499,- und fÃ¼r 2011 als kit â¬ 2999,-.


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

Beim Testweekend von Lapierre im Sommer konnten doch einige Bravoleute und Händler das Bike probefahren. Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Leute auch die anderen DH Velos kennen, und vielleicht ihr wissen im Inet preisgeben. Wäre nett.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Januar 2011)

und die händler sagen: "kauf lieber ein intense etc. .... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Januar 2011)

- also ich glaub nicht!


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

3k euro für einen rahmen ist nicht wenig. da würde ich schon gerne eine oder zwei runden drehen. das dumme ist nur, dass ich immer einen S Rahmen brauche und bis auf Treks,Spezis und sonstige Golf-Marken gibts diese nie als testbikes.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2011)

Golf-Marken ;-) ....


----------



## geosnow (17. Januar 2011)

Noch eine Frage, sind die 3.8kg mit oder ohne Dämpfer und Feder?


----------



## Norman. (17. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube mit!


----------



## geosnow (17. Januar 2011)

Wie gross ist der Radstand vom S Rahmen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Januar 2011)

ohne es zu wissen - bin ich mir sicher, dass der Rahmen mit dämpfer keine 3,8kg -sondern ohne - radstand --> google ist dein freund.


zum thema golf: dann is lapierre ein alfa - geile karre, aber dauernd kaputt!


----------



## geosnow (17. Januar 2011)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ohne es zu wissen - bin ich mir sicher, dass der Rahmen mit dämpfer keine 3,8kg -sondern ohne - radstand --> google ist dein freund.



Bitte zum 2. einen Link. Konnte nichts finden. 



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> zum thema golf: dann is lapierre ein alfa - geile karre, aber dauernd kaputt!



mir egal, alles kann kaputt gehen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Januar 2011)

aus: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lapierre+dh+920+2010

-->

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/big-mountain-rad/2010/dh-920-2010/geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (18. Januar 2011)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> aus: 2010



Vielen Dank, ich möchte aber gerne die 2011 daten. 

Radstand des Small Rahmen mit 63 und 64 Grad Lenkwickel, wären nicht schlecht. Auf Sicklines, Lapierre, we love lapierre und den franzöischen Wegpages finde ich keine genauen Daten. Das Testbike von Chatel und der Rahmen an der Eurobike wurden anscheinend von der Fachpresse nicht ausgemessen.


----------



## Norman. (18. Januar 2011)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> zum thema golf: dann is lapierre ein alfa - geile karre, aber dauernd kaputt!



So ein Quatsch!!! Ich hab meins jetzt seit nem halben Jahr.... Und es war noch nie etwas!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Januar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich möchte aber gerne die 2011 daten.



oh - mein fehler.

naja, wenn man den rahmen schon ein halbes jahr hat, sollte man wenigstens das gewicht wissen....

ein halbes jahr - davon waren 2 monate saison und auch ne zeit lang nicht wirklich fahren möglich wegen schnee etc. .

ich wollt´s zuerst auch nicht glaubne aber was ich da alles gesehen/gehört hab - uiuiui...

in pila(it) sind im sommer 3 stk. gebrochen an einen wochenende...

von einem hab ich fotos gesehen, das einmal komplett am unterrohr und einmal am sitzrohr(nähe tretlager) durch war - sowas kann weh tun!


----------



## Norman. (18. Januar 2011)

Gut, dass der Rahmen bricht is mir egal! Dann bekomm´ ich nen neuen


----------



## geosnow (18. Januar 2011)

Gibt es Links zu den Fotos der kaputten Rahmen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Januar 2011)

das, welches ich gesehn hatte war auf den handy eines bekannten da es sein exrad war also bevor es gebrochen ist und der neue besitzer wegen garantie usw. ... ihr wisst ja - die anderen habe ich selber auch nicht gesehen soll aber meist im tretlagerbeich gewesen sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (18. Januar 2011)

Einem bekannten ist der Rahamen vorne am Steuerrohr, wo Ober- und Unterrohr miteinander verbunden sind gebrochen. Allerdings ist das nur ein ganz kleiner Riss... Aber Riss ist Riss


----------



## fabs8 (21. Januar 2011)

gefunden bei Rosafahrrad....


----------



## moto3 (29. Januar 2011)

Hey, also ich bin vor gut 3Monaten das 2011 720er am Hometrail gefahren und kann sagen es fährt sich nochmal ne Spur besser als das 2010!Deutlich besser ist der Vortrieb, da geht ordentlich was nach vorne!!Wieder erwarten ist das Bike auch sehr Springfreudigkeit und liegt gut in der Luft!Allerdings kommt mir vor das 2010 kommt besser um enge Stellen (richtig eng, um Baum und so), was aber wohl am Radstand (Steuerrohrwinkel) liegt!


----------



## Norman. (29. Januar 2011)

moto3 schrieb:


> vor gut 3Monaten


Soso... und wie bist du vor 3 Monaten da schon drangekommen???


----------



## moto3 (29. Januar 2011)

Was meinst mit "Soso"!?
Alle wollen immer Infos und wenn sie mal wer geben kann wird das ganze in Frage gestellt!

Wenn du nen vernünftigen Händler hast mit dem du dich gut verstehst und nen feinen Hometrail bei dir quasi im "Vorgarten" hast is das kein Thema!Ein Testbike ist vom Lapierre Vertreter für Österreich quer durchs Land gekarrt worden, wir haben es dabei für ein We. in Beschlag genommen und zusammen mit den Jungs ausm Shop am Hometrail getestet!!So einfach!Gibt auch Bilder falls das ned reicht!
Immer diese Kindereien!!

Mfg moto3


----------



## Norman. (29. Januar 2011)

Bitte vielmals um Vergebung


----------



## moto3 (29. Januar 2011)

Ok, vergeben!Nein war nicht so böse gmeind!Hab nur auch in einem anderen Thread helfen wollen und bin danach verarscht worden von jemanden der mir einfach ned glauben wollte!Wir haben echt nen tollen Shop hier und können oft feine Teile testen, manchmal eben auch so Sondergeschichten wie das mitn 2011 720 im Oktober!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/825378
Mfg Max


----------



## Norman. (29. Januar 2011)

Ich bleib' bei meinem


----------



## Brummaman (5. Februar 2011)

kann vllt jemand bitte mal (falls jemand der hier mitliest das neue dh bike schon hat) reach, stack und Radstand des neuen Rahmens in LARGE ausmessen?

wäre sehr interessant für mich. ich bin das alte dh 920 in Large gefahren und mich würde mal interessieren wie der neue Rahmen in Large dazu ausfällt.


----------



## Norman. (6. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> kann vllt jemand bitte mal (falls jemand der hier mitliest das neue dh bike schon hat) reach, stack und Radstand des neuen Rahmens in LARGE ausmessen?
> 
> wäre sehr interessant für mich. ich bin das alte dh 920 in Large gefahren und mich würde mal interessieren wie der neue Rahmen in Large dazu ausfällt.



Das 2010er DH in L entspricht dem 2011er DH in S.


----------



## geosnow (7. Februar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das 2010er DH in L entspricht dem 2011er DH in S.



Schade, dann passt mir der Rahmen nicht.  Dann wirds nun doch ein 951 oder DHR.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Brummaman (7. Februar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Schade, dann passt mir der Rahmen nicht.  Dann wirds nun doch ein 951 oder DHR.




ich hätte ein dhr für dich wenn du willst


----------



## geosnow (8. Februar 2011)

Bin 169cm und fahr nun ein Uzzi Small. Vorher hatte ich das Spicy small. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass der neue LP DH Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 3,8kg wiegen wird. Somit hat sich die Sache sowieso erledigt. 

@Brummaman

Danke, welche Grösse?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Februar 2011)

Das passt dann wirklich nicht.


----------



## geosnow (8. Februar 2011)

Ist schade, da ich gerne das Pendbox System getestet hätte.


----------



## Brummaman (8. Februar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> @Brummaman
> 
> Danke, welche Grösse?



Leider in Large das passt dir dann auch nicht...


----------



## Flo(w)rider (10. Februar 2011)

haha mein neues dh team 2011 ist gestern gekommen...die reine geilheit muss ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (10. Februar 2011)

Bild!


----------



## Brummaman (10. Februar 2011)

Flo(w)rider schrieb:


> haha mein neues dh team 2011 ist gestern gekommen...die reine geilheit muss ich sagen



Kannst du das lapierre mit anderen DH Rädern vergleichen?
Wie groß bist du? Welche größe hat das Bike ? Passts dir?


----------



## Tim777 (10. Februar 2011)

Für den 2010er Dh-Rahmen: 170mm Kurbelarmlänge oder lieber nur 165 mm? Was fahrt Ihr bzw. was findet Ihr besser?


----------



## Flo(w)rider (10. Februar 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> Kannst du das lapierre mit anderen DH Rädern vergleichen?
> Wie groß bist du? Welche größe hat das Bike ? Passts dir?


 
bins noch nicht gefahren weil ich noch ein paar sachen gewechselt hab...wenns vom wetter passt und alles ready ist werd ichs am we mal testen. 

bin 1,80 und hab das kleinere genommen...das größere bin ich im herbst probegerollt und war für mich eindeutig zu lang vom oberrohr. 

aber so ein scharfes geschoss das teil <3


----------



## 3ride (10. Februar 2011)

Hab mir das Team-Modell heute auch im Shop angeschaut. Sieht super aus, größe L ist aber schon sehr lang.
Ich warte noch auf mein Rahmenset - soll in den nächsten Wochen kommen...

Greez
3ride


----------



## Brummaman (10. Februar 2011)

Flo(w)rider schrieb:


> bins noch nicht gefahren weil ich noch ein paar sachen gewechselt hab...wenns vom wetter passt und alles ready ist werd ichs am we mal testen.
> 
> bin 1,80 und hab das kleinere genommen...das größere bin ich im herbst probegerollt und war für mich eindeutig zu lang vom oberrohr.
> 
> aber so ein scharfes geschoss das teil <3



War der Unterschied den so krass?!
Wenn du dir die geos anschaust sind das ja nur 20mm Unterschied zwischen den 2 größen.
Ich weiß dass das neue Bike in small so groß ist wie das alte dh920 in Large (das hatte ich und das war mir zu kurz nicht viel aber spürbar.)
Also kommt für mich, wenn überhaupt , nur das neue Large in Frage aber da bin ich jetzt ziemlich verunsichert weil ich auch nur 1,81m groß bin - echt blöde Situation jetzt vor allem weil ich es nicht Probefahrten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2011)

Dann nimm das in S. Ganz sicher. Kannst auch mal deine Spannweite messen. Wenn du deutlich längere Arme als Körperhöhe hast, könnte es auchs ein, dass du bei L landest.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (10. Februar 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> War der Unterschied den so krass?!
> Wenn du dir die geos anschaust sind das ja nur 20mm Unterschied zwischen den 2 größen.
> Ich weiß dass das neue Bike in small so groß ist wie das alte dh920 in Large (das hatte ich und das war mir zu kurz nicht viel aber spürbar.)
> Also kommt für mich, wenn überhaupt , nur das neue Large in Frage aber da bin ich jetzt ziemlich verunsichert weil ich auch nur 1,81m groß bin - echt blöde Situation jetzt vor allem weil ich es nicht Probefahrten kann



ja der unterschied hat mich auch überrascht, wollte ursprgl. auch das large aber zum glück hab ich die möglichkeit gehabt mich draufzuschwingen. mir wars zu groß, stells mir erst recht wenns steiler bergab geht nicht so super zum fahren vor..musst die arme noch mehr durchstrecken und kannst nicht so locker bleiben. aber kommt halt echt drauf an wie du es magst. für manche passts auch länger gut.

und durch den flachen sitzwinkel kommen die 600mm einem eh noch länger vor


----------



## Brummaman (11. Februar 2011)

so ne ******** aber auch! also spannweite entspricht körpergröße, also 180cm

hab mir die geos nochmal angesehen und der Sitzwinkel beim alten dh920 ist gleich wie beim neuen (gut, beim neuen ist er ein halben Grad steiler aber da dran solls nicht liegen) und das Oberrohr (auf die selbe weise gemessen) ist beim neuen small dem alten large entsprechend. das kann mir ja dann wohl kaum geräumiger vorkommen oder?!

aber die aussagen über das neue large verunsichern mich jetzt echt obwohl ich denke dass die 20mm jetzt eignetlich nicht sooo den unterschied machen können.

weiss jemand zufällig wo man das Ding probefahren kann? am besten in beiden Größen und im Großraum münchen/rosenheim?

sonst ist mir die sache echt zu heikel denn das letzte war mir echt zu kompakt aber ein zu großes rad dass eher mit mir als ich mit ihm fahre will ich sicherlich auch nicht


----------



## 3ride (11. Februar 2011)

@ Brummaman

Ich weiß nur dass Lapierre die Auslieferungen nach der Modifikation der Rahmen jetzt gestartet hat und einige Händler seit ein paar Tagen schon die ersten Modelle im Shop stehen haben. Frag doch einfach Mal nach - es muß in München doch Lapierre-Händler geben 

Greez
3ride


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2011)

@Brummaman: frag mal bei Alpha Bikes in München/Freimann, die sollten Lapierre im Programm haben.

Guckst du hier: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierr...370D9F334B12E277EDE83623?country=DE&state=178

oder hier:
http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierr...370D9F334B12E277EDE83623?country=DE&state=179


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2011)

Haben die noch LP? Ich dachte, die wären raus... Guckst du, bissu schlauer.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2011)

Laut Händlerverzeichnis schon. Aber da stehen ja noch genug andere, an die man sich wenden kann.

Kommt der DH Rahmen eigentlich auch in einer Version mit BOS Dämpfer ?


----------



## Brummaman (11. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Brummaman: frag mal bei Alpha Bikes in München/Freimann, die sollten Lapierre im Programm haben.
> 
> Guckst du hier: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierr...370D9F334B12E277EDE83623?country=DE&state=178
> 
> ...




danke für den tipp da ruf ich gleich mal an, ist ja gleich um die ecke von meinem institut!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2011)

Und in den Links sind ja auch noch diverse andere Händler genannt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Laut Händlerverzeichnis schon. Aber da stehen ja noch genug andere, an die man sich wenden kann.
> 
> Kommt der DH Rahmen eigentlich auch in einer Version mit BOS Dämpfer ?



Dieses Jahr nix mit BOS Dämpfer ab Werk. Aber sowas kann man ja umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzzLe123 (13. Februar 2011)

ich bin letzten donnerstag mein 2011 team dh zum ersten mal gefahrn ...

bin übrigens 1,76cm und das S passt mir wirklich perfekt ... die 300er feder passt bei meinen nackten 72 kg auch super.

die geometrie ist PERFEKT, ich fahrs auf der flachen LW einstellung ... fährt sich dadurch sehr ausbalanciert

pedalrückschlag war für mich keiner spürbar. im antritt ist es bekannter weise extrem effizient, pendbox funktioniert TOP.
grip in offenen kurven und offcamber ist gigantisch ... dass der hinterbau zu weich sei und arg herumflext stimmt auch nicht ... wenn man das hinterrad ausbaut und nur die beiden seiten des hinterbaus flext, fällt eig auf, dass er ziemlich steif ist.
durch den progressiven hinterbau kann man sehr gut pushen und das rad auch gut über div. hindernisse leicht machen ... bunnyhop geht dadurch auch gut.

mir sind an dem rad keine schwächen aufgefallen, für mich ist es perfekt.


einziger wermutstropfen für mich ist, dass der monteur anscheinend nicht ganz bei der sache war, und ich beim auspacken feststellen musste, dass ich auf der KB seite einen 170mm descendant kurbelarm hab und auf der anderen einen 175mm XX vollcarbon kurbelarm ... die XX ist übringens deutlich steifer als die descendant^^ ... der richtige kurbelarm sollt aber bald am weg zu mir sein


----------



## Brummaman (14. Februar 2011)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> ich bin letzten donnerstag mein 2011 team dh zum ersten mal gefahrn ...
> 
> bin übrigens 1,76cm und das S passt mir wirklich perfekt ... die 300er feder passt bei meinen nackten 72 kg auch super.
> 
> ...



hattest du auch mal die möglichkeit auf einem in large drauf zu sitzen?


----------



## jonnitapia (14. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, bin grad dabei den Hinterbau meines 09er DH920 wegzubauen. Seh ich das schon richtig dass man die goldenen Schrauben mit Gewalt aus den Lagern austreiben muss oder gibts da was anderes? Habe hier nicht wirklich Werkzeug muss nur den Hinterbau loswerden.

gruss


----------



## muzzLe123 (14. Februar 2011)

ja hatte die möglichkeit, einen large probe zu sitzen ... das problem war, dass der steuersatz auf 64° eingestellt war. dadurch ist die lenkachse nochmal weiter vorne.
bins nur auf der straße gefahren, hat mir nicht gefallen, weil die lenkachse so weit vorne war, dass ich das rad so seltsam "vor mir" gelenkt hab, nicht schön unter mir. kA ob du weißt was ich meine ... aber stells dir so vor, wie wenn du auf einer flachen straße fährst, dich mit dem gesäß nach hinten über den reifen positionierst und dann lenkst. die lenkachse ist dann vor dem kopf und das ganze handling ist total zäh.

wie sich das large auf der strecke und mit flacher lenkwinkeleinstellung fährt, kann ich nicht sagen. der radstand von meinem ist 1179mm ... das hat sich in verbindung mit der hinterbau länge super angefühlt ... 1199mm beim large wär mir dann schon zu lange für technische strecken, schließlich hat es nicht so einen kurzen hinterbau wie ein demo.

frag lieber nochmal den flo(w)rider wie das rad für ihn ist, er entspricht eher deiner körpergröße.
ich weiß z.b. dass vouilloz mit seinen 1,72 oderso früher ein S gefahren ist, jetzt aber ein L fährt und gemeint hat, dass er große vorteile in schnellen offenen kurven bemerkt .... entsprechend würd ich meinen, dass es auch sehr stark am persönlichen geschmack liegt, was man fährt.

ich bin vorm lapierre ein morewood izimu in S gefahren mit LW-reduzierhülsen -2° .. das hatte MIT dem steuersatz einen radstand von 1137mm ... entsprechend bin ich winziges gewohnt ... mir passt das lapierre in S perfekt


----------



## Tim777 (14. Februar 2011)

mach doch bitte mal ein Bild und stelle es hier rein. Das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## muzzLe123 (14. Februar 2011)

hier ein foto:

http://f.666kb.com/i/bqz67alnb07dzip4j.jpg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Februar 2011)

hoffentlich halten die lager lang....


----------



## Norman. (14. Februar 2011)

Die Kashima kommt da aber nicht Serinmäßig oder???

Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## Flo(w)rider (14. Februar 2011)

normal sind die normalen rohre verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (14. Februar 2011)

sehr schick das Rad, spitze. Sieht aus wie ein Big Mountain Freerider und Downhiller in einem.   Danke für das Bild. Haste auch noch eins vom Cockpit? Lenker ist doch normal der neue Havoc Carbon verbaut, oder?

Wieso hast Du denn den Karton? Direkt beim Hersteller gekauft?


----------



## muzzLe123 (15. Februar 2011)

Tim777 schrieb:


> sehr schick das Rad, spitze. Sieht aus wie ein Big Mountain Freerider und Downhiller in einem.   Danke für das Bild. Haste auch noch eins vom Cockpit? Lenker ist doch normal der neue Havoc Carbon verbaut, oder?
> 
> Wieso hast Du denn den Karton? Direkt beim Hersteller gekauft?



hab das rad so entgegen genommen und selbst zusammen gebaut ... hab das lieber, da bin ich wenigstens auf mich selbst angfressen, wenn ich was falsch mach 

standrohre hab ich gewechselt ... hatte das angebot und hab zugeschlagen

bild vom cockpit hab ich daweil nicht ... easton havoc carbon is drauf mit easton havoc direct mount vorbau ... fühlt sich beides super an. hatte zunächst die sorge, dass die 40 zu steif sein wird. find das setup aber so wies ist sehr angenehm, hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt, lenkpräzision ist wahnsinn.


----------



## jonnitapia (15. Februar 2011)

An alle DH920 Fahrer. Hab aus meinem 2009er Rahmen noch folgende Teile zum anbieten:

2 Schaltaugen + Schrauben (Gold/Silber)
E13 LG1 - die originale für LP
Untere Dämpferaufnahme + Carbonschutz + Schrauben
Sattelklamme Gold
Dämpferumlenkung

Wer Interesse hat soll sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (15. Februar 2011)

hab auch mal paar fotos gemacht..jetzt fehlt nur noch der matchmaker damit ich den trigger montieren kann und dann wirds gscheid test gefahren


----------



## the_real_iflow (16. Februar 2011)

@jonnitapia: check mal Beitrag Nummer 571, da gabs das Problem schon mal. 

Keine Gewalt!


----------



## balfa_rider (16. Februar 2011)

Geil, die neuen werden ausgeliefert und ich warte noch immer auf den Garantierahmen aus August 2010.

Jetzt nervt mich Lapierre nur noch! Ich hoffe die lassen sich was einfallen von wegen Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (16. Februar 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Geil, die neuen werden ausgeliefert und ich warte noch immer auf den Garantierahmen aus August 2010.
> 
> Jetzt nervt mich Lapierre nur noch! Ich hoffe die lassen sich was einfallen von wegen Entschuldigung.



---> Franzosen


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2011)

@xkriegerx: kriegst du dann wenigstens den aktuellen Rahmen ?


----------



## balfa_rider (16. Februar 2011)

Pha, denkste... kriege einen verstärkten 2010er.

Ich frage mal an, ob's möglich ist, mir den aktuellen zu schicken, ich zahle von mir aus auch etwas drauf. 
Denke kaum, dass ich den 2010er noch zu einem vernünftigen Preis loswerde, zumal ich ja in der zwischenzeit logischerweie etwas neues gekauft habe.


----------



## Norman. (16. Februar 2011)

Wie kommt ihr alle an die Kashimarohre???


----------



## muzzLe123 (16. Februar 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr alle an die Kashimarohre???



ein freund verkauft seine grad für 300 oderso ... VK für beide standrohre ist 600  das ist vermutlich auch der grund, wieso in den OEM immer nur die normalen drinnen sind.


----------



## Norman. (16. Februar 2011)

Achso, okay! Aber bevor ich mir die fuer 600â¬ kaufe, wuerde ich sie bei Pepe fuer glaub 250-300 beschichten lassen... Oder gleich eine DLC-Beschichtung draufmachen! Wuerde am 2010er 920 bestimmt Geill aussehen mit schwarzen Standrohren!


----------



## balfa_rider (16. Februar 2011)

würd ich auch machen, weil: ist ja schwer nötig sowas


----------



## Norman. (16. Februar 2011)

Na wenn schon, dann richtig Außerdem kostet die DLC kaum mehr wie Kashima bei Pepe!


----------



## gaudesven (17. Februar 2011)

Soviel zu DH 920 2010 mit schwarzen Standrohren:


----------



## Norman. (17. Februar 2011)

Mir schmeckts

Würde es nur mal gern von einer übersichtlicheren Perspektive sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudesven (17. Februar 2011)

bild ist über ein jahr alt, gabel ist nicht mehr dadrin deshalb kann ich leider kein anderes bild von machen


----------



## gaudesven (17. Februar 2011)

das hab ich noch:


----------



## Norman. (17. Februar 2011)

Finde, das hat was mit den schwarzen Rohren.... wenn Fox das anstatt Kashima oder auf Wunsch anbieten würde


----------



## gaudesven (17. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob ne 300x3.00 oder eine 300x3.25 serie drin is
mein dämpfer is grad im service kann dann nicht selber schauen
hab ne 350ger drin und will mir eine 300der zulegen


----------



## Norman. (17. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre 300x3.25.


----------



## hopfer (19. Februar 2011)

ist egal was du verbaust geht beides!
aber achte darauf das die Feder auch für deinen Dämpfer geeignet ist (RS Federn Passen nicht bei Fox)


----------



## gaudesven (19. Februar 2011)

bei mir kommt nur originales rein also fox


----------



## hopfer (19. Februar 2011)

na dann 3.25 weil es 3.0 bei fox als stahl Feder nicht gibt.


----------



## Norman. (20. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute mal das neue DH gefahren.... Also kurz rumgerollt...Ich muss sagen, dass es schon ein geiles Teil ist! Man sitzt tiefer und weiter hinten im Rad als beim Vorgänger. Und vom Lenkverhalten her ist das Teil ******* geil! Das lenkt so leicht ein, das ist abnormal
Da haben die Jungs echt was feines Produziert, auch wenn ein paar Sachen fragwürdig sin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (20. Februar 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal das neue DH gefahren.... Also kurz rumgerollt...Ich muss sagen, dass es schon ein geiles Teil ist! Man sitzt tiefer und weiter hinten im Rad als beim Vorgänger. Und vom Lenkverhalten her ist das Teil ******* geil! Das lenkt so leicht ein, das ist abnormal
> Da haben die Jungs echt was feines Produziert, auch wenn ein paar Sachen fragwürdig sin



was ist denn fragwürdig und warum?

gleiche frage wie immer: wie groß bist du und welche größe bist du probegefahren?


----------



## Norman. (20. Februar 2011)

Fragwürdig z.B. ist, warum sie so kleine hässliche 2,50-Flügelchen dranmachen, aber den Bremsscheibenschutz wegmachen.... Dieser Schutz ist echt Gold wert, da nehm' ich lieber 50g in Kauf, und spare bei einer Kolision(ist das richtig so?) 40 für 'ne neue Formulascheibe. Ich konnte von dem Teil schon öfters profitieren! Auch fragwürdig ist beim DH-Team der Kohlefaser-Lenker... einmal drauffallen und das Teil ist am Arsch! Oder er bekommt Risse und bricht dann während der Fahrt.... 

Zur größe: Ich bin 183cm, mein DH von 2010 fahre ich in L, das 2011er bin ich in S, was ja dem 2010er L entspricht, gefahren.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2011)

Nix für ungut, Norman, aber die Aussage über Carbon-Lenker ist Quatsch. Schon der alte Easton Carbon Lenker war saustabil und hat wunderbar gehalten.
Und wenn ein Carbonlenker kaputt ist, wäre ein Alulenker schon längst hin.


----------



## Norman. (21. Februar 2011)

Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## DHRc (21. Februar 2011)

hallo,

weiß jemand wo ein neuer 2011 lapierre dh rahmen lieferbar ist?


----------



## muzzLe123 (21. Februar 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.



dann hast du wohl keine ahnung von fertigungs- und materialtechnik ....... das nehm ich dir aber nicht übel ... aber worauf beruht deine aussage? jemals einen gebrochenen easton dh carbonlenker gesehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (22. Februar 2011)

ich hab bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen mit dem easton lenker gemacht.hält seit 2 jahren ohne probleme.
carbon ist eine gute sache nur im falle eines sturzes weis man nur nie was in der faser passiert...
..bei pinkbike gibts ein bild von einem gebrochenen monkey lite dh gesehen


----------



## Norman. (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon andere gebrochene Carbolenker gesehen. Ein Verwandter von mir ist mal mit einem Carbonvorbau gefahren, plötzlich hielt er den Lenker lose in der Hand. Das ist doch wirklich unschön. 
Vllt. ist der Easton aber auch ganz einfach stabiler gebaut!? Kann ja sein


----------



## en_masse (22. Februar 2011)

Carbon hat im Gegensatz zu Alu den großen Vorteil, dass es dauerfest ist (richtiges Produktionsverfahren und Behandlung vorausgesetzt). Außerdem ist die Festigkeit der Fasern viel höher als die von Alu. 


Einziges Problem ist, dass man, wie bereits erwähnt nicht in ins Material reinschauen kann. Würde mir also nicht unbedingt nen gebrauchten Lenker holen...


----------



## muzzLe123 (22. Februar 2011)

wenn man einen sturz hatte und bedenken hat bzgl. dem material, kann man den lenker normalerweise an easton schicken und die röngten ihn oderso auf materialschäden ... gratis ... dauert aber glaub ich 1-2 wochen ....... und obs bei OEM lenkern auch gemacht wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Norman. (23. Februar 2011)

Mal was anderes: Gibts von Blenkis neuem DH ein Bild?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjyrYoUOFew&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Sam and Cam (Team Lapierre International) at the NZ National Series Final[/nomedia]

Find ich ja schon 'ne Sauerei... Da nennen sie das Topmodell "DH-Team", und dann bekommt das Team 'ne neue Lackierung


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Februar 2011)

1. is es doch sch*** egal ob man die selbe lackierung wie das team fährt (außer man hat ein persönlichkeitsdefizit)

2. ist es wohl oder übel bei jeder marke so, dass das wc-team ein design fährt und dieses design in der nächsten saison das design des serienrades ist ...


----------



## Norman. (23. Februar 2011)

Dh-*team*


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand wo ein neuer 2011 lapierre dh rahmen lieferbar ist?



Die sollen schon seit Freitag bei uns sein. Nächste Verfügbarkeit in KW 11, wenn dein dealer vorgeordert hat.


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Februar 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Dh-*team*



und in der saison 2010 ist das worldcup-*team* diese lackierung gefahren.

genauso wie das GT wc-team das gelbe gefahren ist ...
und das speci wc-team das rot weiße ... 

und 2011 sind das die lackierungen von den serienrädern. is doch eh immer so ..


----------



## Norman. (23. Februar 2011)

Okay, Überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2011)

hääte einen 2009er rahmen in größe s abzugeben.keine risse keine dellen oder sonstiges..bei intresse einfach melden


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. Februar 2011)

hab auch einen schweren herzens zu verkaufen-groesse L

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355368/cat/45


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

@Norman: für dich:


----------



## Norman. (4. März 2011)

Stark!


----------



## Brummaman (7. März 2011)

frage an die, die das neue lapierre dh schon haben bzw an diejenigen die vllt einfach mehr wissen als ich:

gibt es Federraten-Empfehlungen von lapierre für das neue dh bike?
bzw: welche Federrate ist für ca 86kg optimal? (30-35% sag)


----------



## muzzLe123 (7. März 2011)

also ich fahr mit 72 kg (ohne kleidung) eine 300er feder und find sie perfekt ... bin glaub ich irgendwo bei ca. 35% sag.
d.h. wenn die 86kg inkl. kleidung sind, solltest du mit einer 350er ca. auf das selbe sag kommen wie ich


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Endlich sind die Rahmen da. Is ja wieder wie Weihnachten 
Rahmengröße S (entspricht dem alten "L") 3880 g ohne Dämpfer


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. März 2011)

die anodisierten schwarzen?

weil meiner in S hat 4050g ohne dämpfer, steuersatz und fender.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Das Rahmenkit gibt es nur in schwarz. Ohne Dämpfer, ohne Fender, ohne Steuersatz und ohne Achse. Allerdings bringt die nur ein paar g.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (11. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Rahmenkit gibt es nur in schwarz. Ohne Dämpfer, ohne Fender, ohne Steuersatz und ohne Achse. Allerdings bringt die nur ein paar g.....




wie bitte?  3880gr bis 4050gr OHNE Dämpfer was ist denn da passiert?!? das ding sollte doch nur ca 3800gr MIT Dämpfer wiegen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2011)

@Brummaman: ist der Turner schon verkauft ?


----------



## Brummaman (11. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Brummaman: ist der Turner schon verkauft ?



falsche thread nächstes mal ne PM oder halt in den passenden thread.
(aber ja er ist schon verkauft.)


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

3880 g mit Dämpfer? Der selber wiegt doch schon n Kilo...Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Brummaman (11. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 38800 g mit Dämpfer? Der selber wiegt doch schon n Kilo...Wie soll das denn gehen?



oh jaa upps, nee passt schon hab mich vertan das ggewicht ist korrekt.
aber ich frage mich trotzdem wo die 300gr weniger zum alten rahmen sind!? 3880gr sind doch keine 300gr weniger im vergleich zum alten rahmen oder?


----------



## Norman. (11. März 2011)

Das ist in der tat eine gute Frage
Hab ich mir auch schon gestellt... Nur am Carbonhiterbau liegt das bestimmt nicht.... Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Naja, ist doch n komplett anderer Rahmen. Schwierig, die überhaupt miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## Brummaman (11. März 2011)

aud der alten homepage von lapierre wird das alte dh-920 mit 3,96kg angegeben wenn ich das mit den (bestenfalls!) 3880gr vergleiche sehe ich aber keine Differenz von 300gr zum alten rahmen. (damit haben sie ja überall geworben.)


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Da wurde der alte Rahmen in S gewogen. Der neue Rahmen in S entspricht der Rahmen größe L von 2010.


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2011)

Mein Gott, sch**ß auf die 300g, wenn die Kiste gut abgeht !


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Ich denke auch, daß das LP gut im rennen liegt. Komplett mit Dämpfer, Achse und allen zusätzlichen Carbon und PVC Teilen wiegt es jetzt auf den Kopp 5000 g. Das ist immerhin 780 g leichter als das Yeti 303 von meinem Schrauber. Und selbst DAS ist egal, weil er die Karre eben geil findet und selber auch keine 60 Kilo wiegt....


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. März 2011)

das neue lapierre hat nunmal 18 lager ... da kommt schon einiges an gewicht zusammen ^^


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Das Gewicht ist ja auch eher zweitrangig. Interessanter ist ja, wie es funktioniert und wie schnell es sein kann. Die Teamfahrer sind bei der ERSTEN Fahrt auf dem Hometrail jeweils eine ganze Sekunde schneller gewesen. Das ist ne Menge. Und da waren die bikes noch nicht mal optimal abgestimmt.
Das Niveau werde ich alter Sack wohl eh nicht mehr erreichen...

Aber extrem GEIL sieht das Schätzchen aus. Da ne F 40 mit Kashima rein und ich hängs als Kunstwerk an die Wand.


----------



## dh-noob (13. März 2011)

Werde morgen mein DH 720 Rahmen bekommen und muss ihn noch aufbauen. Habe einige Fragen, bei denen ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt:
- Welcher ISCG Standard hat der Rahmen? 05 oder old?
- Das Tretlager kommt mit einem RaceFace Pressfit Innenlager. Welche Kurbeleinbaubreite brauche ich? 73 oder 83mm?
Passen in das Innenlager nur RaceFace Kurbeln, oder auch Shimano?

Das wären meine 2 wichtigsten Fragen.
Greetz


----------



## muzzLe123 (14. März 2011)

naja iscg old hat meines wissens um ein pressfit tretlager kaum platz  daher iscg 05 ... tretlagerbreite ist 83mm ... ob auch shimanokurbeln drauf passen weiß ich nicht


----------



## dh-noob (14. März 2011)

Danke schonmal.kefü ist also geklärt,nur bei der innenlagerbreite bin ich nicht sicher.der verkäufer sagt,dass eine 73er kurbel drin war und im lapierre von 2010 haben auch 73er gepasst.online habe ich null dazu gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (14. März 2011)

so die antwort von lapierre UK:



> 73mm cranks are the correct width to use with this style BB system.
> 
> Yes, you will be able to change the cranks supplied with the bike to a Shimano Hollowtech crankset with out any modifications.
> 
> Correct, ISCG 05 tabs.


----------



## p.2-max (14. März 2011)

dann kannste ja xtr-kurbeln fahren^^


----------



## Gutti (17. März 2011)

Sorry, für den Themawechsel.

Ich hab gestern mein Bike geputzt und da ist mir aufgefallen das auf der rechten unteren Seite, ich meine Fox Gabelbrücke in den Rahmen gehauen habe, unter dem anschlag beim Rahmen, jetzt hab ich ein 1.5mm teife Macke im Rahmen. 
Ist das jetzt ein großer schwachpunkt am Rahmen.
Habt ihr auch dieses Problem bei euren 2010 Rahmen???


----------



## Norman. (17. März 2011)

Das ist bei allen 09/10er Rahmen mit Fox 40 der Fall. Kein Grund zur Panik


----------



## DHRc (17. März 2011)

seit dienstag im besitz eines 2011 920 team dh in größe l.passt perfekt!


----------



## njoerd (17. März 2011)

gratulation  
schon schöne Bildchen am Start?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Shirt  49,-
Short  109.-
Bitte vorbestellen, weil die unter Garantie wieder ganz schnell weg sind...


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. März 2011)

Wir haben von einem guten Freund ein Lapierre DH 720 Modell 2010 in S zum Verkauf in den shop bekommen. Bilder ab morgen bei privater Anfrage. Ab Dienstag im bikemarkt zu finden.


----------



## dh-noob (22. März 2011)

Ich präsentiere - mein Gefährt(e):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (22. März 2011)

Gabelschaft noch kürzen... sonst top


----------



## dh-noob (22. März 2011)

Der wird auch noch kürzer. Der Vorbau ist mit der Kurbel eine Leihgabe eines Kumpels. Die Kurbel wird in der nächsten Woche gegen eine SLX getauscht (spart 150g zur Saint). Beim Vorbau bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher, aber leichter wird er definitiv auch sein


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. März 2011)

@dh-noob: Was hälst du von dem Sixpack Splitz oder SRX Vorbau (119 oder 99 gr)? 
Vorsicht bei den mitgelieferten Schrauben, wenn die Gabebrücke ohne Spacer auf den Steuersatz drückt. Die Schrauben sind ca 2 mm zu lang und drücken u.U. unten aus der Brücke heraus auf den Steuersatz- Deckel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Und ganz klar schon mal die richtigen Pellen drauf


----------



## Zerum (24. März 2011)

@ dh-noob: warum keine Reverse Legend Kurbeln? 
Geiles Teil btw


----------



## dh-noob (25. März 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> @ dh-noob: warum keine Reverse Legend Kurbeln?
> Geiles Teil btw



Danke! Die SLX, weil ich die für 80 bekomme und die Kurbelarme nur 600g wiegen. Für mich als Student ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madonsky (5. April 2011)

Hey Leute. Tut mir leid für den Themenwechsel, aber ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.
Also ich würde im Moment günstig an ein LaPierre 920 2009 ran kommen, hab aber angst dass wenn ich dem Bike richtig gebe Risse entstehen oder der Rahmen bricht.
Der Typ der es mir verkaufen will hat den Rahmen schonmal zum brechen gebracht aber dann einen neuen bekommen, und der wiegt ca. 10 kilo weniger als ich. 
Was denkt ihr dazu?

gruß


----------



## Zerum (5. April 2011)

auch wenn mans nicht für möglich halten würde.. das hängt wohl eher mit dem fahrstil als mit dem gewicht zusammen.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast das ding vor ort anzuschauen würde ich das machen, und zwar gründlich jeden cm² vom rahmen nach lackplatzern dellen und rissen absuchen. wenn du nichts findest zuschlagen, wenn du etwas findest oder die möglichkeit nicht hast es anzuschauen würde ich es lassen..

Grüße


----------



## moto3 (5. April 2011)

Abend, kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen!! Da ist alles gesagt!

Gruß, Moto3


----------



## Brummaman (5. April 2011)

der neue dh rahmen hat jetzt ein 1.5 steuerrohr und braucht auch ein 1.5 steuersatz richtig?!


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. April 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> der neue dh rahmen hat jetzt ein 1.5 steuerrohr und braucht auch ein 1.5 steuersatz richtig?!



Da kommt ein Semi Integrierter rein mit 44mm.


----------



## Brummaman (6. April 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Da kommt ein Semi Integrierter rein mit 44mm.




also zum bsp. den hier:

http://www.canecreek.com/component-...ame=110&product=110.ZS44 Short Cover Complete


----------



## balfa_rider (6. April 2011)

Nur so als Info, um mal die Servieleistungen von Lapierre zu dokumentieren:

Ich warte seit August 2010 auf meinen DH Garantierahmen. ein eventueller Liefertermin wird monatlich verschoben.

Dieser Service ist meines Erachtens mehr als nur schlecht.


----------



## Brummaman (6. April 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Nur so als Info, um mal die Servieleistungen von Lapierre zu dokumentieren:
> 
> Ich warte seit August 2010 auf meinen DH Garantierahmen. ein eventueller Liefertermin wird monatlich verschoben.
> 
> Dieser Service ist meines Erachtens mehr als nur schlecht.




mmhhh ich denke nicht dass du dir das bieten lassen musst.
kann ja nicht sein das man ein 3/4 Jahr auf ersatz warten muss.

informiere dich doch mal ob das eine rechtliche grundlage hat ansonsten fordere dein geld zurück.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen: da skann dir mit jedem bike hersteller passieren... leider


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. April 2011)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> Nur so als Info, um mal die Servieleistungen von Lapierre zu dokumentieren:
> 
> Ich warte seit August 2010 auf meinen DH Garantierahmen. ein eventueller Liefertermin wird monatlich verschoben.
> 
> Dieser Service ist meines Erachtens mehr als nur schlecht.


 
Das würde ich hier ungerne so einfach stehen lassen. 
Diese Pauschalisierungen sind ziemlich daneben. 
a) Das wirst du ja warscheinklich über deinen Händler laufen lassen? 
Ist das dein Händler oder Lapierre die da mauern? Bei den LP Händlern, die ich kenne, kann ich mir zimlich sicher sein, dass bei klarer Sachlage so ein Schiefstand nicht passiert. Die Nummer die die dann abziehen würden möchte ich nicht ausbaden müssen. 

b) Ist dein Rahmen eindeutig als Garantie- Fall anerkannt? Oder hängt das irgendwo in der Schwebe? (Sturzschaden, Zweitbesitzer  o.ä.)

c) Da der 920 Rahmen ja nicht mehr produziert wird, hängt es da irgendwo mit einem Update auf den 720er Rahmen?


----------



## muzzLe123 (6. April 2011)

liegt wohl daran, dass die rahmen einfach nicht mehr produziert werden und ihnen anscheinend die restbestände ausgegangen sind 

ich hatte beim 2011er einen produktionsfehler am lack des hinterbaus ... haben einen neuen hinterbau beantragt ... keine 2 wochen später war ein neuer, kompletter rahmen da... ohne irgendein mucken und murren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (6. April 2011)

sowas... is halt einfach nur nice


----------



## balfa_rider (6. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das würde ich hier ungerne so einfach stehen lassen.
> Diese Pauschalisierungen sind ziemlich daneben.
> a) Das wirst du ja warscheinklich über deinen Händler laufen lassen?
> Ist das dein Händler oder Lapierre die da mauern? Bei den LP Händlern, die ich kenne, kann ich mir zimlich sicher sein, dass bei klarer Sachlage so ein Schiefstand nicht passiert. Die Nummer die die dann abziehen würden möchte ich nicht ausbaden müssen.
> ...



a) Lapierre, da 1. Kontakt via Händler (logisch), 2. Kontakt via Importeur 3. Kontakt via Lapierre
b) ja, Riss an der Schweissnaht, Fehler im Schweissvorgang anerkannt (kein Sturz, kein 2. Besitzer)
c)wie meinen?

und jetzt noch für's Protokoll: welche Pauschalisierungen? -Danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. April 2011)

Brummaman schrieb:


> also zum bsp. den hier:
> 
> http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=110&product=110.ZS44%20Short%20Cover%20Complete


 
Genau den !

@xkriegerx : das kann und soll so nicht sein. Könnte sein, dass dein Händler sich nicht richtig darum kümmert.


----------



## balfa_rider (7. April 2011)

@bikedude001: dachte ich mir auch, darum hab ich die Sache unter anderem auch direkt mit dem Vertrieb und Lapierre aufgenommen. Der Vertrieb hat mir die gleiche Antwort gegeben wie der Händler: Doppelaussagen, stimmt also.

Lapierre selber antwortet nicht auf meine Anfragen oder Terminbestätigungswünsche. Spricht auch für Ihr Service-Angebot. Ich bin zumindest froh habe / musste ich die Marke wechseln.


----------



## DHRc (7. April 2011)

werde in den nächsten wochen mein lapierre dh 920 team rahmen 2011 verkaufen inkl.rc4 dämpfer usw.größe L farbe poliert!
wer interesse hat bitte per email oder pm melden!


----------



## the_real_iflow (7. April 2011)

Verkaufe mein DH 920 short als Rahmenkit, der Zustand ist bestens! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/366810/cat/500


----------



## 3ride (7. April 2011)

Habe mein DH jetzt auch endlich (fast) fertig (Kettenführung wird noch gegen eine schwarze getauscht).
Jetzt gehts auch gleich ab damit eine Woche testen 


Greez
3ride


----------



## muzzLe123 (7. April 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> werde in den nächsten wochen mein lapierre dh 920 team rahmen 2011 verkaufen inkl.rc4 dämpfer usw.größe L farbe poliert!
> wer interesse hat bitte per email oder pm melden!



wieso verkaufst ihn wieder?



@ 3ride ... gibt dir auf die schwarze kefü den weißen bashguard drauf  .. kommt meiner meinung nach besser mit den decals von der gabel


----------



## Honid (7. April 2011)

3ride schrieb:


>





sieht verdammt nach meinem Plan aus (blöderweise fehlt mir noch der Rahmen, aber ich hab dafür schon die schwarze Kettenführung )
Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ride (7. April 2011)

Honid schrieb:


> ...aber ich hab dafür schon die schwarze Kettenführung



!Haben will! 
Naja meine kommt ja in 1-2Wochen.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Brummaman (18. April 2011)

mal ne technische frage:

muss man auf irgendwas achten wenn man die kurbel hier an den neuen dh rahmen montieren will?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20572

stichwort kettenlinie!?

zugegeben damit kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus 

plan war bei der kurbel die kettenblattaufnahme abflexen und zusammen mit ner lg1+ kefü an den rahmen zu schrauben aber bevor ich mir die kaufe will ich auf nummer sicher gehen dass das auch alles passen wird.


----------



## dh-noob (20. April 2011)

Also ich fahre aktuell eine Shimano SLX 73er Breite. Musste nicht einmal irgendwelche Aufnahmen abflexen, auch wenn es eine 3-fach Kurbel war. Fahre eine e13 LS1+.


----------



## Norman. (27. April 2011)

Neue Reifen und Lager neu gefettet!


----------



## balfa_rider (28. April 2011)

Zu verkaufen 
1600.-
Grösse L
Neu


----------



## Norman. (28. April 2011)

Alle bekommen se den neuen
Nur ich hock auf meim alten.... Ich will nen riss im Rahmen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2011)

Wieso ? xkriegerx hat doch auch einen "alten" bekommen.


----------



## Zerum (28. April 2011)

außerdem find ich den alten viel geiler als den neuen..?!
oder bewirkt die neue geometrie irgendwas anderes außer anderer optik?


----------



## Norman. (28. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wieso ? xkriegerx hat doch auch einen "alten" bekommen.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt... Ich meinte nen neuen alten Rahmen.... Und ja: Er sieht geiler aus als der neue


----------



## muzzLe123 (28. April 2011)

hat jemand interesse an einem neuen lapierre DH Team rahmen in S? 2011er


----------



## Norman. (29. April 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> außerdem find ich den alten viel geiler als den neuen..?!
> oder bewirkt die neue geometrie irgendwas anderes außer anderer optik?



Aber Hallo! Das Teil ist noch laufruhiger geworden. Außerdem kann man viel präziser Lenken. Man mussaufpassen, dass das Teil nicht überlenkt! Woran das liegt weiß ich nicht! 
Aber du hast schon recht dass der alter geiler aussieht


----------



## hopfer (1. Mai 2011)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an einem neuen lapierre DH Team rahmen in S? 2011er



hier!


----------



## MartiMcFly (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie hat der steuersatz in meinem 2010er dh die letzte saison nicht so ganz unbeschadet überstanden. Es wäre super wenn mir einer von euch sagen könnte welche Maße ein neuer Steuersatz haben muss, damit er auch passt. 

vielen dank


----------



## 5zylinder (2. Mai 2011)

Baby ist fertig!


----------



## Norman. (2. Mai 2011)

Nice, ein Kumpel hat gebe Deemax ultimate und rote elixierbremsen an seinem verbaut... das kommt nochmal  ne spur geiler! Allerdings hat er ne boxxer  da kann die fox mehr.... und das ewicht von seinem ist ne ansage: 15,9 oder 15,8kg so um den dreh auf jeden fall <16kg 
Aber schickes gerät


----------



## the_real_iflow (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Marti,

da hilft nur: Lager ausbauen, vermessen, bei SKF genaue Bezeichnung raussuchen, neue Lager bei eBay bestellen. Im Steuersatz sind Standard-Industrielager verbaut. Die Lagerschalen sind ja noch gut...?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ride (2. Mai 2011)

@ 5zylinder
Nettes Teil! Welchen LRS hast Du da? Hast Du das Bike einmal gewogen? Ich komm vor lauter Biken nicht dazu bei einem Kumpel mit Waage vorbeizuschaun um meines mal zu wiegen haha ...


Greez
3ride


----------



## 5zylinder (2. Mai 2011)

hinten Deemax Ultimate (schwarz gepulvert) vorne ZTR Flow! das letzte mal hat es 16,6 kg, ich denke aber das es am ende so auf 16,3 kg - 16,4 kg kommt!


----------



## 3ride (2. Mai 2011)

Alles klar! Dann dürfte meines auf ungefähr gleichem Niveau liegen. Ich möchte nur die steifen Flanken der EX823 nicht missen (ich weiß die Naben der Deemax sind nichts Besonderes), aber ich hatte vorher einen SupraD LRS und die war schon ein wenig eingedellt .


Greez
3ride


----------



## muzzLe123 (2. Mai 2011)

kann mir jemand von euch vllt ein foto von der querstrebe des carbonhinterbaus schicken? (am besten von gerade oben) ... würd mich interessieren wie die neue aussieht. 

lg


----------



## Zerum (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Was genau ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 2009er und 2010er ?

Grüße


----------



## Honid (4. Mai 2011)

5zylinder schrieb:


> Baby ist fertig!




Somit wäre auch meine Frage geklärt, ob der CCDB ins DH920 passt.

Wurde der speziell abgestimmt und wie macht der sich im Vergleich zum RC4?

Auf jeden Fall geile Kiste


----------



## 5zylinder (4. Mai 2011)

den Vergleich zum RC4 kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich gleich den Double Barrel eingebaut habe, da ich den schon im 2010 DH-920 gefahren bin!


----------



## Tim777 (4. Mai 2011)

@5zylinder: sehr schönes Rad. Welche Rahmenlänge ist das? Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum 2010er DH?


----------



## the_real_iflow (4. Mai 2011)

Unterschied zwischen 2009er und 2010er war die Farbe 
Und der Rahmenschweisser wurde gewechselt, was zu bekannten Qualitätsproblemen bei der Umstellung geführt hat. Dementsprechend gibt es heute noch mehr 2009er als 2010er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen....






Ein paar Stunden später...








und falls es kaputt geht ..... mein pornicious Ersatzrad...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2011)

Sattel taugt gar nicht, sonst gut !


----------



## Zerum (8. Mai 2011)

sattel ist definitiv cool!
und ein  von mir fürs bike


----------



## Brummaman (8. Mai 2011)

sattel sieht aus als wärs nur ein platzhalter


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Mai 2011)

schweddl schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen 2009er und 2010er war die Farbe
> Und der Rahmenschweisser wurde gewechselt, was zu bekannten Qualitätsproblemen bei der Umstellung geführt hat. Dementsprechend gibt es heute noch mehr 2009er als 2010er Rahmen



laut lapierre wurde der Rahmen(09-10) aufgrund von haltbarkeitsprobs in irgendwann verstärkt - d.h. es sollten  spätestens die 10er stabiler sein... aber ich habe als antwort aber auch nicht unbedingt die wahrheit erwartet!


----------



## 3ride (9. Mai 2011)

@muzzLe123 - sorry hat etwas länger gedauert:










Greez
3ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzzLe123 (9. Mai 2011)

sehr fein, danke


----------



## mastamain (9. Mai 2011)

hi,

verkaufe folgendes rahmenset:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/376137/cat/500

gruss


----------



## dh-noob (9. Mai 2011)

also zwischen meinem hinterbau und dem von 3ride sehe ich, bei der verbindung zwischen den streben auf der linken und rechten seite, keinen unterschied


----------



## muzzLe123 (9. Mai 2011)

ja ich hab eh auch den ... wundert mich eh, nach welchem system lapierre die hinterbauten verbaut ..... manche sehn so aus, manche haben eine dünnere strebe und andere radien. eig eh egal


----------



## Zerum (9. Mai 2011)

@ 3ride:
wie fahren sich denn die pedale? 
hast du sonst noch superstar teile verbaut?


----------



## 3ride (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte die Pedale schon 2 Saisonen an meinem Freerider im Einsatz und war immer sehr zufrieden damit, deshalb hab ich sie am DH auch montiert (ein neues Paar).
Sind die einzigen Superstar-Parts die ich hab. Natürlich zerkratzt sich das Magnesium wenn man irgendwo gröber aufsetzt, aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keines der Pedale zerstört (und Kratzer sieht man in Alu-Pedalen auch). Die Alu-Pins schleifen sich leicht ab, aber dafür gibts ja Ersatzpins.

Das mit den verschiedenen Hinterbaustreben wusst ich nicht. Mir war zwar klar dass die Rahmen wegen einer Modifikation an den Streben verzögert ausgeliefert wurden, aber nicht dass unterschiedliche herumfahren...


Greez
3ride


----------



## Zerum (10. Mai 2011)

thx für die info 


@ alle:
hat jemand Interesse an einem komplett neuen und noch original verpackten 2011er Lapierre DH 920?


----------



## SturmNo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi alle zusammen kann mir vllt jemand sagen welche rahmen größe ich bei mir bräuchte ich bin 1,80 in etwa plus minus 1 cm hehe ????


----------



## Brummaman (15. Mai 2011)

SturmNo1 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen kann mir vllt jemand sagen welche rahmen größe ich bei mir bräuchte ich bin 1,80 in etwa plus minus 1 cm hehe ????



nimm ein Large. bin 1,81m und habe auch lange überlegt.
eine probefahrt mit einem large hat meine vemrutung bestätigt, large passt perfekt.


----------



## Langamer (22. Mai 2011)

Moin, was brauch ich den für ein Tune wenn ich nen Vivid Dämpfer einbauen will ? 
hatte schon jemand nen DHX Air drin ? 
oder nen Roco Air ?  
passen die überhaupt rein? 

Vorallem wie ist das noch bei den Kurbeln ? 
Die hab ich hier passen die ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (22. Mai 2011)

Kurbeln passen, aber du brauchst halt ein Pressfit Innenlager falls (noch) keins drin ist.
Zum Dämpfer.. sag ich mal nix


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Mai 2011)

Langamer schrieb:


> Moin, was brauch ich den für ein Tune wenn ich nen Vivid Dämpfer einbauen will ?
> hatte schon jemand nen DHX Air drin ?
> oder nen Roco Air ?
> passen die überhaupt rein?
> ...



Du Brauchst bei RS Dämpfern Mid Tune . Nannte sich bis letztes Jahr Tune B.
Da sollte eigentlich so ziemlich jeder Dämpfer reinpassen.
Kurbel passt, jedoch, wie schon vorher angemerkt nur mit Pressfit.


----------



## 3ride (31. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt meine schwarze Kettenführung bekommen und auch noch die hintere Bremsleitung in den Rahmen verlegt - jetzt ist es perfekt für mich .
Bei meinem Händler hab ich jetzt auch die Gelegenheit gehabt das Bike mal an einer ordentlichen Waage aufzuhängen. Die blieb dann bei knapp unter 16,3kg stehen.






Greez
3ride


----------



## Norman. (1. Juni 2011)

Optisch find' ich 'ne weiße Kefü aber iwie schon geiler...


----------



## 3ride (1. Juni 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Optisch find' ich 'ne weiße Kefü aber iwie schon geiler...



Mir gefällts mit einer schwarzen um einiges besser.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Norman. (1. Juni 2011)

Dir muss es gefallen


----------



## 3ride (1. Juni 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Dir muss es gefallen



Yup 


Greez
3ride


----------



## Zerum (1. Juni 2011)




----------



## Norman. (1. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (1. Juni 2011)

Damit hier nicht immer das selbe Bike zu sehen ist, hier mal was "ähnliches" 
Ist übrigens Rahmengröße L und ich bin froh, nicht das kleine genommen zu haben (bei 184cm Größe)







ich stell bald noch ein paar bessere Bilder rein...


----------



## 3ride (2. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön! 


Greez
3ride


----------



## sud (2. Juni 2011)

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder bei richtigem Licht:


----------



## Zerum (2. Juni 2011)

ein schickes Ding hast du da 

__

An alle die ein Lappi von 2010 oder früher fahren: Wie handhabt ihr die Dämpfereinstellung..? Ich komm an die HSC, LSC und an den Durchschlagschutz so ohne weiteres nicht ran.. gibts da Tricks?
Ich habe mal die zwei Schrauben gelöst, die den Carbonschutz unten am Rahmen befestigen, weil ich dachte dass ich ihn dann eventuell nach unten drehen kann und so an die begehrten unteren beiden Schräubchen meines RC4's komme - war aber nicht so.. das Ding hat sich kein Stück bewegt.
Muss ich da jedes mal den Dämpfer ausbauen wenn ich was verstellen will?


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2011)

Es gibt eine dritte TORX!-Schraube auf der Bodenseite der Platte. Wenn die die noch wegmachst kommst du an alles dran!


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2011)

Hm, also du hast eine Inbusschraube unten in der Mitte an der Carbonplatte die in die Dämpfeaufnahme geht? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Mein Rahmen ist eigentl. auch noch der erste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (5. Juni 2011)

[email protected] all hab da mal ein paar fragen:
Wird das 2011 rahmen set mit sattelstütze oder steuersatz ausgeliefert? 
Pressfit schalen?
Welches Sattelstützen Maß?
Passt ein howitzer innenlager hinein?
Wie arbeitet der hinterbau bei einer bremsung? Verhärtet oder aktiv?
Falls jemand eine antwort parat hat wäre ch dankbar, da ich überlege mir den rahmen zu zulegen...


----------



## Brummaman (6. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Brummaman (6. Juni 2011)

[email protected] all hab da mal ein paar fragen:
Wird das 2011 rahmen set mit sattelstütze oder steuersatz ausgeliefert? 
Pressfit schalen? 4xnein
Welches Sattelstützen Maß? 31,6mm
Passt ein howitzer innenlager hinein? nein, logisch oder 
Wie arbeitet der hinterbau bei einer bremsung? Verhärtet oder aktiv? aktiv, zumindest kann ich keine bremsstemplen etc bemerken.
Falls jemand eine antwort parat hat wäre ch dankbar, da ich überlege mir den rahmen zu zulegen...





*Weiss jemand woher ich auf die Schnelle einen dieser Gummischoner für die Kettenstrebe meines 2011er DH920 Rahmen bekommen kann?
Oder kann mir jemand einen den er nicht braucht gegen Bezahlung überlassen?

Bitte PM, Email oder hier posten. Dringend! 		*


----------



## Tim777 (7. Juni 2011)

Pressfit Innenlager im DH 920 von 2010

In meinem DH 920 von 2010 ist das original von Lapierre verbaute Pressfit Innenlager mit der Saint Kurbel drin. Kann ich in dieses Innenlager auch eine XTR-Kurbel einbauen? Und bis wieviel kg Fahrergewicht kann man die XTR im DH-Gebrauch fahren?

Für Rückmeldungen bin ich dankbar.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Brummaman (7. Juni 2011)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Pressfit Innenlager im DH 920 von 2010
> 
> In meinem DH 920 von 2010 ist das original von Lapierre verbaute Pressfit Innenlager mit der Saint Kurbel drin. Kann ich in dieses Innenlager auch eine XTR-Kurbel einbauen? Und bis wieviel kg Fahrergewicht kann man die XTR im DH-Gebrauch fahren?
> 
> ...



ja kannst du ist ja der HT2 standard. kommt auf deinen fahrstil an ob du die xtr im DH Gebrauch fahren kannst. so steif wie die saint ist sie aber in jedem fall nicht und das merkt man auch.
wenn du mit der kurbel öfters mal aufsetzt dann lass es lieber.
aber generell würdeich die kurbel ab 80kg aufwärts nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## Tim777 (7. Juni 2011)

danke dir. Dann nehme ich vllt doch lieber eine XT. Mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall will ich nur noch 165er Kurbelarmlänge (setzt dann hoffentlich etwas weniger auf).


----------



## Brummaman (7. Juni 2011)

*Weiss jemand woher ich auf die Schnelle einen dieser Gummischoner für die Kettenstrebe meines 2011er DH920 Rahmen bekommen kann?
Oder kann mir jemand einen den er nicht braucht gegen Bezahlung überlassen?

Bitte PM, Email oder hier posten. Dringend!

Fragt doch mal bitte bei euren Lapierre Händlern nach ob sie was im Lager haben!
*


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Guckst du hier: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/dealer;jsessionid=ABC661FD4C749B5F7312B7155FDD2824


----------



## Brummaman (7. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/dealer;jsessionid=ABC661FD4C749B5F7312B7155FDD2824




ja danke. ist mir bekannt habe auch alle händler in meiner Umgebung schon gefragt. werde jetzt aber sicherlich nicht jeden einzelnen Händler in de anschreiben...


----------



## Zerum (7. Juni 2011)

Frag mal den User "Papa Midnight".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (7. Juni 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Frag mal den User "Papa Midnight".




hab grade bei radstand Bielefeld angerufen dort arbeitet er ja.
habe aber leider von denen bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung bekommen und am Telefon meinten sie auch dass es wohl eher so sein wird dass sie den bestellen müssten und das dauert zur zeit wochenlang bei lapierre.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Dann bastel halt solange was. Lenkerband, selbstverschweißendes Isolierband, Klettband o.ä.


----------



## Brummaman (7. Juni 2011)

wer sagt dass ich das nicht habe? hält halt aber leider nicht so gut und sieht ausserdem beschissen aus.
 ist bei der form der schwinge auch nicht wirklich leicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Dh 2012


----------



## Norman. (23. Juni 2011)

-------------> :kotz:
Das blau geht gar nicht und dann auch noch Schwalbe-Traktorreifen


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte grad schreiben: schöner werden die auch nicht !


----------



## Norman. (23. Juni 2011)

Das Boxxer weiß, und am Hinterbau die große Schwinge schwarz-weiß wie die kleinere.... die filigranen Streifen an den Streben können bleiben.
Und dann wieder Hutchinson-Schlappen oder gleich Maxxis.


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Juni 2011)

wieso keine schwalbe? ... die hutchinson die drauf warn, warn ja wirklich eine frechheit


----------



## Norman. (23. Juni 2011)

Na wenn schwalbe, dann in 2.25er Version! Die 2.5er da sehen ja zum kotzen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Reifenbreite das einzige Problem ist, dann ist doch alles Zucker.


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Juni 2011)

könnte eh alles zucker sein, wenn da nicht der kohlenstoff wär


----------



## Brummaman (23. Juni 2011)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> könnte eh alles zucker sein, wenn da nicht der kohlenstoff wär




was hast du denn gegen den kohlenstoff?!

@ Papa Midnight: Habe leider keine Rückmeldung mehr bekommen wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz für meine 2011er Lapierre Dh Rahmen.
Wurden da schon welche bestellt oder gibts einen ungefähren Termin wann genügend Besteller zusammen gekommen sind?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt mal welche mitbestellt. Schick doch mal eben deien Nummer per PN. ich ruf dann gerade an. kann ich leider nicht einzeln bestellen, weil das jedes mal 17 Euro Porto kostet.


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Juni 2011)

naja ... ein aluhinterbau wär mir 1000mal lieber ... dann würd ich nicht schon den 4ten rahmen fahrn


----------



## Brummaman (23. Juni 2011)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> naja ... ein aluhinterbau wär mir 1000mal lieber ... dann würd ich nicht schon den 4ten rahmen fahrn



wie bitte? hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? du hast den hinterbau schon 3 mal geschrottet bzw du hast 3 mal das glück gehabt das er einen defekt hatte?

was und wie ist denn genau passiert?

ich bin mit dem rahmen bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden der hinterbau scheint zu halten und steif genug ist er auf jeden fall auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Juni 2011)

Noch was zum Schutz des Hinterbaus des aktuellen DHs....
An der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe im Bereich der Verbindung von linker und rechter Strebe kann die Kette den Hinterbau streifen und die Oberfläche des Carbons anraspeln.
Das könnte irgendwann Probleme geben. Wenn man einen Neoprenschutz bis vorne an den Anschlag schiebt, schützt das den Hinterbau an besagter Stelle.
Mein DH hat mitlerweile mehrere Parkeinsätze, sowie Rennen hinter sich gebracht. Der Hinterbau hält


----------



## 3ride (9. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt auch meinen Hinterbau mal kontrolliert, aber bei mir hat die Kette keine Schleifspuren hinterlassen (obwohl ich schon viel gefahren bin). Hab zur Sicherheit trotzdem eine Schutzfolie draufgeklebt - danke für die Info!

Ausserdem hab ich jetzt das Rot aus meiner Gabel "entfernt":






Greez
3ride


----------



## TG333 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Lapierre tauscht mein altes 920 diesmal wohl gegen ein 2011er. Ich verpass jetzt schon wegen dem Theater zwei Rennen und überlege den neuen Rahmen zu verkaufen und gegen etwas langlebiges zu tauschen. Was ich so auf Rennen und in Parks höre ist die Ausfallzahl bemerkenstwert, das sind aber nur ein paar von vielen Fahrern, sicher nicht repräsentativ für die Baureihe.

Können mir die Fahrer von 2011er DHs von Euch kurz sagen, ob / wie oft Euch die Schwinge schon gerissen oder gebrochen ist und unter welchen Umständen, also Race oder Hobby, schnell und hart oder locker gefahren usw.

Ich würd´s gern selbst fahren, ich hoffe Ihr könnt´s meine Zweifel beseitigen. Besten Dank für Eure Zeit.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Juli 2011)

DH Race und Bikepark. Recht regelmässig und keine Probs.


----------



## Zerum (17. Juli 2011)

Kumpel von mir fährt das '11er (ich habs '09er), is richtig schnell unterwegs auf ziemlich hackigen Strecken. Bisher no problems


----------



## TG333 (21. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten Jungs. Noch ´ne Frage, betrifft den Dämpfer, da nur der Rahmen getauscht wird. Kommt das 2011er mit einem angepassten Dämpfer Setup oder reicht der DHX mit dem Tune aus dem alten?


----------



## Zerum (22. Juli 2011)

Grundsetups von Dämpfern sind Dämpferspezifisch und nciht Rahmenspezifisch falls du das meinst...


----------



## muzzLe123 (22. Juli 2011)

er meint, ob der dämpfer einen auf die kennlinie abgestimmten shimstack hat ... meiner meinung nach hat er das sicher, hat schließlich schon jeder hersteller. bin aber der meinung, dass der tune vom alten auch im neuen funktionieren sollte. beide rahmen sind deutlich progressiv, der neue wohl noch etwas mehr. sollt sich aber in so einem maß bewegen, dass der tune keine probleme machen sollt


----------



## TG333 (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, muzzle hat´s. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## enemy111 (23. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs. Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Mein Kumpel hat sich gerade ein 920 von 2009 gekauft und würde gerne wissen, welche Innenlagerbreite der Rahmen hat und ob ihr irgendeinen guten Steuersatz empfehlen könnt. Preis ist erstmal egal. Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (23. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Da kommt ein Pressfit Innenlager rein. (weiß garnicht obs da unterschiedliche Größen gibt)
Bei meinem '09er passt da eine Kurbel für normale 68/73mm Innenlagerbreite. 

Steuersätze.. gibs doch einige gute. zB von Acros, Crank Brother oder Chris King.
Oder das Angle-Set von Cane Creek, damit kann man einen flacheren bzw auch steileren Lenkwinkel einstellen 

Greetz


----------



## enemy111 (23. Juli 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Hi,
> Da kommt ein Pressfit Innenlager rein. (weiß garnicht obs da unterschiedliche Größen gibt)
> Bei meinem '09er passt da eine Kurbel für normale 68/73mm Innenlagerbreite.
> 
> ...



Danke schon einmal. Was genau ist ein "Pressfit" Innenlager? Kompatibel mit Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln?
Ist das Steuerrohr eigentlich 1 1/5 oder 1 1/8? Habe den Rahmen bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## gaudesven (23. Juli 2011)

das innenlager ist eingepresst, mit holzfeller kurbel nicht kompatibel
bei einem shimano pressfit lager nur mit Shimano Holowtech 2 kompatibel (vielleicht auch mit FSA oder so) bei sram GXP pressfit mit Truvativ und sram kurbeln mit GXP system( achse an der rechten kurbel intigriert
steuersatz ist 1 1/8 semi intigriert


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Steuersätze.. gibs doch einige gute. zB von Acros, Crank Brother oder Chris King.



Gute Steuersätze gibt es von King oder Reset.


----------



## TG333 (25. Juli 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> Mein Kumpel hat sich gerade ein 920 von 2009 gekauft und würde gerne wissen, welche Innenlagerbreite der Rahmen hat und ob ihr irgendeinen guten Steuersatz empfehlen könnt. Preis ist erstmal egal. Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.



Bei einem gebrauchten 2009er solltet Ihr vor dem Kauf nochmal ganz genau die Schweißnähte auf Risse kontrollieren.


----------



## enemy111 (25. Juli 2011)

Alles Top angeblich. Werde aber auch nochmal nen Blick draufwerfen.


----------



## Zerum (25. Juli 2011)

War das nicht irgendwie so, dass man das 2011er billiger bekommt wenn man einen älteren Rahmen schrottet auf dem keine Garantie mehr ist / auf den man keine Garantie bekommt?


----------



## TG333 (25. Juli 2011)

Nach Aussage des unhöflichen Lapierre-Mannes auf dem Dirtmasters nicht. Macht aber auch keinen Sinn, den 2nd Hand Rahmen zu kaufen und dann das Crashreplacement zu bezahlen, da kannste Dir auch gleich einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## Norman. (25. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob ich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt den 2010er oder den 2011er für mein 920 bekomme, wenn es jetzt reißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (26. Juli 2011)

den aktuellen, also den 2011er afaik


----------



## TG333 (26. Juli 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob ich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt den 2010er oder den 2011er für mein 920 bekomme, wenn es jetzt reißt.



2011er, ich warte aber jetzt schon seit dem Dirtmasters auf meins.


----------



## moto3 (26. Juli 2011)

Morgen, also ich kann nur sagen bei mir hat mit Lapierre alles top gepasst!Hab meinen Rahmen im Mai geschrottet (Steuerrohr hatte Risse) und hatte in weniger als 2Wochen einen neuen vor Ort (Kompletter Rahmen mit Hinterbau,Mod.2010)!Da der 720er Rahmen aus 2010 nicht mehr verfügbar wahr hab ich nen 920er 2010 bekommen.Mein Händler hat das alles erledigt!Danke nochmal an die Jungs!


----------



## Norman. (26. Juli 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> den aktuellen, also den 2011er afaik




Verdammt! Ich hasse die Farbe! Gibts da auch 'ne Möglichkeit, den weißen zu bekommen?


----------



## enemy111 (31. Juli 2011)

Hat das 09er 920 eine ISCG05 aufnahme?


----------



## TG333 (1. August 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Hat das 09er 920 eine ISCG05 aufnahme?



Nein, ist alter Standard und eine gewöhnliche KeFü passt auch nicht. Wegen dem geteilten Unterrohr ist die Rückplatte der Führung ausgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TG333 (1. August 2011)

Achso und wenn Du eine suchst, ich hab noch eine passende weisse LG1, einfach PN


----------



## Lore (12. August 2011)

Tachchen, Ich hab zwar nicht den kompletten Fred durchgelesen, aber vlt würde mir doch jemand die Fahreigenschaften des 2011er Modells beschrieben? funktioniert die Pendbox? 
Hat schonmal jmd Probleme mit den Lagern der Pendbox gehabt?
Die Rahmen fallen offenbar eher klein aus. Wie kommt man mit 185cm damit zurecht, natürlich in long.
Die Geodaten auf der HP lassen zu wünschen übrig. Kennt jmd reach und wheelbase für den L rahmen, bzw könnte es jmd nachmessen?
Und wie ist das jetzt mit dem Hinterbau? Die scheinen ja oft defekt zu sein, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest...?!?!
Ich weiss, ein richtiger Rundumschlag.. Dankeschön


----------



## dh-noob (14. August 2011)

fährt jemand einen vivid 5.1 oder r2c2 im neuen 720/920? will meinen fox rc2 gerne eintauschen und hätte gerne erfahrungen und welchen "tune" ich brauche?

sind die federhärten zum fox 1 zu 1 übernehmbar? fahre eine 300er aktuell bei 66kilo (ohne ausrüstung)


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. August 2011)

Der R2C funktioniert prächtig. Nimm Mid Tune. Mit der 300er Feder solltest du gut bedient sein.


----------



## Mauricio (21. August 2011)

..............


----------



## Zerum (21. August 2011)

ja die 2012er sind haltbarer als die 2011er weil sie 1 jahr jünger sind, also da hat sich schon einiges getan


----------



## dh-noob (22. August 2011)

Hat mir jemand die Buchsenmaße fürs 2011er? Bin leider nicht bei meinem Bike


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Haben Modellinfos und Preise von der Eurobike mitgebracht...

  X-Flow 312     1999,-
   X-Flow 412     2699,-
   X-Flow 512     3199,-
   X-Flow 612     3899,-
   X-Flow 712     4899,-
   X-Flow 912     5999,-

   Zesty 214     1999,-
   Zesty 314     2499,-
   Zesty 514     3199,-
   Zesty 714     3999,-
   Zesty 914     4999,-

   Spicy 316     2299,-
   Spicy 516     3199-
   Spicy 916     5599,-

   Froggy 218     1999,-
   Froggy 318     2299,-
   Froggy 518     3499,-

   DH 720     3899,-
   DH Team  6499,-


----------



## Norman. (6. September 2011)

Ich hab' mal eben ein paar Fragen: 
Und zwar ist mein Rahmen (DH-920 von 2010) gerissen und ich bekomme auf Garantie einen neuen.
1.: Welchen Rahmen werde ich bekommen? Den 2010er, den 2011er oder sogar den 2012er. Letzteres ist aber eher ein Wunschtraum von mir^^
2.: Gesetzt dem Fall, dass ich den 2011er/12er bekomme, passt dann mein alter DHX RC 4.0 vom 2010er noch da rein, oder muss ich da was blechen?


----------



## Zerum (6. September 2011)

Zitate von der vorherigen Seite:



Norman. schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob ich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt den 2010er oder den 2011er für mein 920 bekomme, wenn es jetzt reißt.





TG333 schrieb:


> 2011er, ich warte aber jetzt schon seit dem Dirtmasters auf meins.





moto3 schrieb:


> Morgen, also ich kann nur sagen bei mir hat mit Lapierre alles top gepasst!Hab meinen Rahmen im Mai geschrottet (Steuerrohr hatte Risse) und hatte in weniger als 2Wochen einen neuen vor Ort (Kompletter Rahmen mit Hinterbau,Mod.2010)!Da der 720er Rahmen aus 2010 nicht mehr verfügbar wahr hab ich nen 920er 2010 bekommen.Mein Händler hat das alles erledigt!Danke nochmal an die Jungs!




zu deiner zweiten Frage weiß ich leider keine 100%ige Antwort, aber wenn du "Einbaulänge Lapierre DH 920" in google eingibst dürftest du die EBL vom 2010er sowie vom 2011/2012er Modell finden und dann siehst du ja obs die gleichen sind. Das googlen überlass ich mal dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (6. September 2011)

Jo, der eine bekommt das 2011er, der andere das 2010er. Das hilft mir wenig weiter.

Das 2010er hat 241mm, das 2011er 240mm. Da werd' ich meinen wohl behalten können!?


----------



## styler91 (8. September 2011)

servus verkaufe mein 920 und ein neues 720 in S. Falls jemand interesse hat.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/413886/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/404851/cat/500

bitte PN oder Nachricht über Bikemarkt. Danke Gruß Styler


----------



## Deleted 200775 (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

kann man ein Lapierre DH 2011 Rahmen bei Körpergröße 182cm noch in S fahren? Oder ist der doch zu kurz? 
Ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit probe zu sitzen 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## dh-noob (13. September 2011)

meiner meinung nach ist short bei deiner größe zu klein. das oberrohr ist zwar lang, aber der reach ist recht kurz. daher würde ich dir long empfehlen!


----------



## Mauricio (13. September 2011)

@dh noob

weißt du zufällig wie groß der reach beim S ist?


----------



## dh-noob (14. September 2011)

ich kann es dir nicht sagen und grob abmessen geht auch nicht, weil ich nicht beim bike bin. geschätzt vielleicht so 390mm... keine ahnung


----------



## Norman. (15. September 2011)

So.... 2010er Rahmen gebrocen. Habe jetzt einen 2011er bekommen und noch ein neues Casting plus Sticker gekauft.... Die investition hat sich gelohnt!





Davor sahs so aus:


----------



## dh-noob (16. September 2011)

passt die kettenlänge? ich hatte nach einem kettenriss und dem entfernen vor ein paar gliedern schon das problem, dass ich nichtmehr ganz einfedern konnte... die kette wird beim einfedern ein gutes stück länger... sehr schickes gerät


----------



## Norman. (16. September 2011)

Ja, passt! Die Kette ist auf dem Bild aber auch aufm größten Ritzel hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauricio (16. September 2011)

nicht vergessen die kefü einzustellen


----------



## Norman. (16. September 2011)

Ist schon alles gemacht... Ich hab' den Garantiequatsch ja über mein Händler geregelt... der hat's mir auch aufgebaut


----------



## Flo(w)rider (16. September 2011)

Hi!
Da bald die neuen 2012er Lapierres kommen, hätte ein DH 920 2011 (inkl. neuem Rahmen) abzugeben, entweder als Rahmenkit (2100,-) oder komplett (3800,-) mit Fox 40 Kashima, Deemax, Code 2011, etc. 

wenn interesse einfach PN an mich  preis ist denke ich mehr als fair


----------



## dirtmensch (19. September 2011)

frage an das lapierre dh 920 von 2010. 
welche dämpferbuchsen brauche ich denn dafür ?


----------



## moto3 (20. September 2011)

12,7mm Breit
12,7mm Innendurchmesser 
15,0mm Ausendurchmesser

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer-.html


----------



## andu__ (22. September 2011)

Ich habe einen neuen 720er 2011 Rahmen auf Garantie erhalten. Nun passt natürlich die Kettenführung des 920er von 2010 nicht mehr... Laut Lapierre CH ist beim neuen auch eine spezielle Kettenführung verbaut. Passt da keine normale ISCG 05 (e13 LG1, evtl mit Modifikation/Dremel). Weiss jemand was? Ich benötige dringend eine Führung, da ich für ein Rennen angemeldet bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (22. September 2011)

ich fahre eine e13 ls+ mit iscg05. sie war nicht beim rahmen dabei und ich musste keine anpassungen vornehmen. sie passt einfach!


----------



## half-devil333 (23. September 2011)

hab hier bald auch nen 720er rahmen liegen. dort soll mein vivid mit mid tune rein. hab grad festgestellt, dass ich 2kg zugenommen habe...  jetzt müsste doch eine 350er feder passen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## TG333 (27. September 2011)

Bei meinem 2011er Austausch lag eine neue passende KeFü dabei.


----------



## puschie (27. September 2011)

hi...der 2011 s rahmen ist etwa so groß wie der 2010 L rahmen (etwas kle
iner)...falls dir das hilft?!




Eesha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man ein Lapierre DH 2011 Rahmen bei Körpergröße 182cm noch in S fahren? Oder ist der doch zu kurz?
> Ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit probe zu sitzen
> ...


----------



## puschie (27. September 2011)

hi...sag mal, wie lange haste denn auf den rahmen gewartet???ich warte schon 5 wochen...









Norman. schrieb:


> So.... 2010er Rahmen gebrocen. Habe jetzt einen 2011er bekommen und noch ein neues Casting plus Sticker gekauft.... Die investition hat sich gelohnt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RealCurtis (28. September 2011)

Heut kam mein "neues"!  *like*


----------



## Norman. (28. September 2011)

puschie schrieb:


> hi...sag mal, wie lange haste denn auf den rahmen gewartet???ich warte schon 5 wochen...



Ich hab' 5 Tage gewartet! Montags den kaputten 2010er zum Händler gebracht und Freitags hab' ich den 2011er fertig aufgebaut abgeholt...


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. September 2011)

@realcurtis: Schöner Aufbau ! gefält mir.


----------



## puschie (29. September 2011)

hi. mein dh 920 rahmen wird über garantie ausgetauscht. jetzt hat man mir mitgezeilt, dass es statt des 920er rahmens den 720er gibt. wie war das bei euch?


----------



## Norman. (29. September 2011)

Welchen 920 hattest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puschie (29. September 2011)

den 2010er...


----------



## Norman. (30. September 2011)

Ich hab' den DH Team bekommen. Aber was anderes kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## dh-noob (2. Oktober 2011)

PROBLEM PROBLEM PROBLEM!

Bei meinem 720 von 2011 trat Spiel auf. Ich hatte erst keine Ahnung woher es kommt, aber jetzt habe ich es herausgefunden. Es ist das Lager auf dem Foto. Es hat seitliches Spiel, ca. 1mm. Das Spiel ist nicht im Lager, sondern zwischen Lager und dem Lagersitz. Gerissen ist nichts. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso das passierte... hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Norman. (2. Oktober 2011)

Möglicherweiße Lagerbuchsen ausgeschlagen... In dem Fall könntest du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. So wars bei nem Kumpel.


----------



## dh-noob (2. Oktober 2011)

Ohje das wäre sehr schlecht (bin Zweitbesitzer, aber habe den Rahmen neu abgekauft...)
Das Spiel ist wie hier im Bild eingezeichnet.


----------



## muzzLe123 (2. Oktober 2011)

das ist ganz normal ... die lager sind schließlich nur mit der achse verspannt und sind in der lagersitz "eingelegt" ......... ich nehm mal an, dass du das spiel nur hast, wenn du das hinterrad ausgebaut hast.

die beiden seiten des hinterbaus sind schließlich nur über die querstrebe verbunden, d.h. wenn du mit ausgebautem hinterrad die seiten zusammendrückst oder auseinander ziehst, flexen die alu teile mit den lagersitzen zusammen .... wenn das hinterrad eingebaut ist, kann es eig kaum flexen :/


----------



## dh-noob (2. Oktober 2011)

auch wenn ich das hinterrad drin habe und dagegen drücke, sind die 1mm spiel spür- und sichtbar!

es ändert auch nichts, wenn man alles so brutal anzieht... das spiel bleibt weiterhin

EDIT: es scheint, als ob das lager nicht plan anliegt. kann man das einfach auspressen, säubern und wieder einpressen?

EDIT2: Nachdem ich jetzt mit einem feinen schraubendreher die lücke mehr oder weniger etwas gesäubert und zusammengebaut habe, scheint das spiel wieder einigermaßen verschwunden zu sein...  keine ahnung, ob das problem jetzt gelöst ist. ich werde es weiterhin beobachten!


----------



## Remmy_Bleckner (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Freunde,


habe da einen bösen Verdacht. Und zwar fahre ich seit kurzem einen DH 920 '11 Rahmen... nun habe ich ihn mal richtig schön geputzt und mir das ding mal genau angesehen und dabei sind mir diese Stellen an der Verbinungsstrebe des Hinterbaus aufgefallen...


Nun die Preisfrage: Bruch oder nur Lackplatzer?!??!??


----------



## muzzLe123 (12. Oktober 2011)

das ist für die rahmen von anfang 2011 normal.

laut lapierre kommt das davon, dass das carbon mehr flext, als der lack aushält. entsprechen entstehen dort diese risse. ab und zu ist auch die oberste carbonschicht davon betroffen. seitens lapierre ist das zur gänze ein optischer mangel. sorge, dass etwas reißt oder bricht muss man sich nicht machen. lapierre tauscht einem den rahmen trotzdem gegen einen neuen aus (1-2 wochen dauerts meistens)

allgemein trau ich mich zu behaupten, dass man sich bei dem carbon hinterbau sowieso keine sorge machen muss, dass er beim fahren auseinander bricht. ich bin mal heftig in einem rockgarden aufgegangen .. das rad hats durch die luft gewirbelt und ist irgendwo weiter unten genau mim hinterbau seitlich auf einem scharfkantigem fels aufgeschlagen. der neoprenschutz der drauf war, war komplett durchgerissen, die untere strebe (dickere) war komplett durchgebrochen, die obere war fast ganz durch, ca. 1 cm carbon war noch zusammen, aber auch geknickt. ich hab mit dem rad noch 3 runs gemacht, und es hat mit nur einer intakten seite des hinterbaus trotzdem gehalten ... flex war halt sehr stark 

aber ich hab schon alurahmen auf stumpferen felsen schwächer aufschlagen gesehn, die danach ebenfalls kaputt waren .... also da wär wohl oder übel jeder hinterbau zerstört gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der M (13. Oktober 2011)

hey,

könnte jemand mal bitte stack, reach und radstand beim 2011er lapierre dh in L nachmessen? die maße find i nirgends...;(....danke


----------



## sud (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab das vor einiger Zeit mal nachgemessen, Reach war ziemlich genau 400mm, Radstand 1195mm (Mit Dorado und flacher Lenkwinkel). Stack hab ich nicht gemessen, mach ich vielleicht heute Abend mal (werd da auch noch mal die anderen Werte prüfen).


----------



## Der M (14. Oktober 2011)

sud schrieb:


> Hab das vor einiger Zeit mal nachgemessen, Reach war ziemlich genau 400mm, Radstand 1195mm (Mit Dorado und flacher Lenkwinkel). Stack hab ich nicht gemessen, mach ich vielleicht heute Abend mal (werd da auch noch mal die anderen Werte prüfen).



das wär echt fett...aber reach in gr L is ganz schön wenig beim Lapierre, mein demo hat in gr. M schon 430mm...danke


----------



## muzzLe123 (14. Oktober 2011)

stimmt schon, aber äpfel kann man nicht mit birnen vergleichen ^^ .... durch die kurze kettenstrebe vom demo können die so ein langes reach verwenden ... würde mans beim lapierre gleich groß machen, hätts null agilität .......... ich würd ab ca. 180 zum L greifen


----------



## Der M (15. Oktober 2011)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber äpfel kann man nicht mit birnen vergleichen ^^ .... durch die kurze kettenstrebe vom demo können die so ein langes reach verwenden ... würde mans beim lapierre gleich groß machen, hätts null agilität .......... ich würd ab ca. 180 zum L greifen



ja, hast recht....mein ja nur das es für gr. L trotzdem noch ganz schön klein wirkt und bei 63 grad lenkwinkel und radstand von unter 1200 is das ja auch so....hat evtl jmd eins in L nähe thüringen zum proberollen...lg


----------



## styler91 (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (16. Oktober 2011)

Ohh, das ist schön! Die blaue Sattelstütze gefällt mir sehr gut! Nur finde ich, dass die normalen Deemax einfach besser an das Bike passen. Aber dafür sind sie auch schwerer.


----------



## dh-noob (23. Oktober 2011)

So, neue Erfahrungen von mir. Hatte ja das Problem mit dem Spiel bei einem Lager (siehe die Seite davor). Gestern im Bikepark trat es wieder stark auf. Heute beim Schrauben dann das Problem herausgefunden und es gelöst. Die "Unterlegscheibe" die von innen an den Rahmen zwischen Umlenkung und Rahmen kommt hatte untermaß. Die Schraube passte mit dem Gewinde durch, aber der Schaft war zu groß. Deshalb konnte ich nie richtig die Umlenkung festschrauben. Jetzt habe ich den Innendurchmesser erweitert und nun hält der Hinterbau richtig. Es war ein brutal großer Unterschied festzustellen, wieviel das Gewinde durch die Mutter schaut. Ich hoffe jetzt passt es soweit. Leider kommt der Winter immer näher


----------



## Zerum (27. Oktober 2011)

..noch nie davon gehört, hast wohl mehrere schwarze Schafe auf einmal erwischt..


----------



## Norman. (1. November 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit 2012er DH's aus? Man sieht nix, man hört nix... Was isch da los?


----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2011)

Es gibt keine Änderungen, nur farblich. Werden schon noch kommen.


----------



## Norman. (1. November 2011)

Ich meine, warum man weder im Park, noch hier keine sieht. Die 2011er waren ja sofort nach der Eurobike zu sehen.


----------



## odenwald1 (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem "bezahlbaren" DH Bike für die nächste Saison. Habe ein LP 720 Baujahr 2010 in Größe S angeboten bekommen. Bin 1,70m, da müßte der Rahmen doch passen ?? Kann mir jemand bitte den Reach Wert für das Modell 720 Baujahr 2010 in Größe S nennen ?? Gab es bei diesem Modell, wirklich so viel Reklamationen wegen ausgerissenen Rahmenteilen bzw. Lagerbuchsen ??  Da ich ja dann zweit Besitzer bin und das Bike aus 2010 ist, wird wohl LP den Rahmen bei Problemen bestimmt nicht tauschen ?? Danke für Infos.


----------



## Norman. (3. November 2011)

Lass es lieber! Ein gebrauchtes DH von der alten Serie würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich kenne 5 Leute, mit mir 6, die das 720/920 hatten... Bei allen ist der Rahmen bis jetzt gebrochen. Die Wartezeit auf Ersatz kann man auch nicht vorhersagen... Bei mir hats 5 Tage gedauert, dann hatte ich den Team. Bei anderen hats 3 Monate gedauert und haben nochmal den alten bekommen.


----------



## Zerum (3. November 2011)

Hey Leutz,
Kann mir einer von euch sagen was für eine Art von Steuersatz ich für den '10er DH920 brauch? Ist das ein stinknormaler 1 1/8" oder semi?
Wenn ich mir den originalen bei meinem anschaue sieht man so gut wie nichts zwischen Steuerrohr und unterer Gabelbrücke.. Nur den Konus, und von der Schale die aus dem Steuerrohr schaut seh ich genauso viel - also semi? oder wie


----------



## gaudesven (4. November 2011)

jab, semi
habe bei mir einen blauen chris king inset montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (4. November 2011)

ok, danke 
der King sieht aber nicht nach sehr viel einpresstiefe aus.. gibts denn welche mit mehr? 
was fährt denn der rest hier so? ist vllt ein angle set dabei? das find ich zB total kuhl 
hm die kriegsköpfe von nukeproof sehen nach mehr einpresstiefe aus, hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. November 2011)

Hab bei mir einen Cane Creek 40 Semiintegriert verbaut.
Nicht so teuer, anständig gedichtet und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## half-devil333 (5. November 2011)

hat irgendwer grad mal die drehmomente für die hintere achse parat?

edit: am besten gleich ne ganze liste mir allen drehmomenten


----------



## der freed (6. November 2011)

benötige ich beim neuen rahmen auch semi oder hat sich da etwas geändert?! also modelljahr 2011? danke schoneinmal


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2011)

der freed schrieb:


> benötige ich beim neuen rahmen auch semi oder hat sich da etwas geändert?! also modelljahr 2011? danke schoneinmal


 
Auch Semi ZS44 oben und unten gleich.


----------



## half-devil333 (11. November 2011)

hat wer nen tipp zum verlegen des schaltzuges vorallem durch die kettensrebe?


----------



## der freed (11. November 2011)

haha, zwei dumme eingedanke...bin auch auf der suche nach einer lösung....


----------



## gaudesven (11. November 2011)

Du kannst ja wenn, du Zug und Hülle neu machst, den Zug auf der Seite des Schalthebels abschneiden, dann den Zug auf einer Seite fest halten und die Hülle rausziehen, sodass nur noch der Innenzug drin ist. Die neue Hülle dann über den Innenzug durch den Rahmen schieben. Am Ende dann den Innenlzug raus und den Neuen rein.
So hab ich das sogar mit der Bremsleitung gemacht.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. November 2011)

Schweissdraht vorher durchfädeln. Den dann in die Leitung b.z.w Zug stecken und mit Tape fixieren (vorher entfetten, damit das hält).
Dann den Zug durchschieben und den Draht als Führung benutzen.
Aber nicht die Gummipömmels zum Verschuss der Öffnungen vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (11. November 2011)

Habe die Schaltzughülle etwas reingefädelt, dann den Zug ganz durchgefummelt (was gerade noch so machbar war). Dann vom anderen Ende eine 2. Schaltzughülle durchgefädelt, bis diese mit der erste kollidierte. Dann immer weiter die 1. Hülle nach hinten geschoben. Ich hoffe mein Zug hält seeehhhrr lange


----------



## half-devil333 (11. November 2011)

also durch ist die ausenhülle jetzt... da die jagwire aber etwas widerspenstig war, haben die gummistopfen die prozedur aber nicht ganz unbeschadet überstanden. bekommt man die einzeln?


----------



## styler91 (20. November 2011)

Servus, 

ich hätte ein Ausfallende (Schaltwerkseite) gegen ein geringen Preis abzugeben. Die Nase für den Schaltwerkanschlag ist weg. Man muss nur einen Schweißpunkt drauf machen und es sich zurechtfeilen . 

Soweit schon alles vorbereitet, muss also nur noch geschweißt werden.

Wer interesse hat soll mir ne PN schreiben.


----------



## puschie (24. November 2011)

hi...kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange ich garantie aud den 2010er dh 720 hab?Dyana


----------



## puschie (24. November 2011)

die sind echt nicht ganz frisch da...warte schon seit august auf den austauschrahmen...jetzt gibts den 2012..wenn er denn endlich mal lieferbar ist...


----------



## puschie (24. November 2011)

also mir gehts um die garantie bei rahmenriss im steuerrohr...wird das besonders berücksichtigt? mein freund hat seinen rahmen zerlegt und uch hab jetzt schiss, dass meinem das selbe blüht...allerdings ist er im sommer schon 2 jahre alt...hat da einer erfahrungen oder hat was gehört???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (24. November 2011)

Hi Dyana,
Also ich denke nicht dass zwischen Rissen verschiedenster Art irgendwelche Unterschiede bzgl. der Garantie gemacht werden. Höchstens wenn der Riss nur dank einer Delle oder sonstigen Dingen entstehen konnte, die nicht "vorgesehen" sind 
Aber dass Lapierre sich Zeit mit Ersatzrahmen & -teilen lässt ist ja bekannt...
Ich hoffe er kommt bis Anfang nächster Saison bei dir an


----------



## half-devil333 (26. November 2011)

hier mal meins:


----------



## dh-noob (7. Dezember 2011)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten... leider schlechte! Das Spiel in einem Lager kommt immer wieder. Beschrieben habe ich es schon hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8782552&postcount=914

Die Frage ist, was ich jetzt machen soll. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem selbst beheben kann? Es scheint wohl wirklich der Lagersitzt ausgeschlagen zu sein. Kein anderes Lager hat so ein axiales Spiel!


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Dezember 2011)

Entweder Lager einkleben mit Loctite Lager- und Wellenkleber oder neue Schwinge kaufen. 
Warum bringst du es nicht zu deinem Händler?


----------



## dh-noob (7. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass ich den Rahmen jemand abgekauft habe, der ihn als Austauschrahmen für einen gebrochenen bekommen hat. Die Rechnung habe ich. Allerdings ist sie aus Dänemark. Ich dachte Lapierre ist zuverlässig und ich brauche mir keine Sorgen als Zweitbesitzer bei einem neuen Rahmen machen. Da habe ich eindeutig mehr erwartet!


----------



## Kalle232 (11. Dezember 2011)

Zu verkaufen!!!
Preis ist verhandelbar!!!
Das Fahrrad befindet sich wirklich in einem top Zustand!!!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/448216/cat/all


----------



## Norman. (12. Dezember 2011)

Wo sind die 2012er?????


----------



## der freed (12. Dezember 2011)

hoffe damit kann ich dich etwas milde stimmen


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist das nicht ein 2011er Rahmen ?


----------



## dh-noob (13. Dezember 2011)

smak schrieb:


> Vergiss' es einfach! Die Antworten ja nichtmal zuverlässig auf Mails. Es ist einfach eine Frechheit, was da abgeht! Ich warte seit über einem halben Jahr auf eine Lösung meines Problems. Zwei Austauschrahmen haben sie bereits geschickt, beide defekt (ovales Steuerrohr, wie meiner).
> 
> Wie lange bist du den Rahmen gefahren, bis der Defekt auftrat? Ich würde daruf bestehen, dass er bereits defekt geliefert wurde, oder zumindest nicht ordnungsgemäß verarbeitet wurde.
> 
> An wen hast du dich gewendet? Lapierre Deutschland?



Bisher hatte ich nie eine Antwort von Lapierre bekommen. Einmal antwortete jemand von Lapierre UK und es war auch sehr nett und alle Fragen wurden beantwortet.
Gefahren bin ich den Rahmen ca. 14 Bikeparktage

Ich glaube Händler haben den besseren, oder überhaupt einen Draht zu Lapierre... Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich Zweitbesitzer bin und daher auch keinen Händler habe... Ich dachte hier hat eventuell jemand Kontakte und könnte mir da liebenswerterweise helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (21. Dezember 2011)

hat grad wer die maße (vorallem einbaubreite) der dämpferbuchsen parat?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

@dh-noob: du könnest dich doch trotzdem an den Händler wenden, der den Rahmen mal verkauft hat.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Dezember 2011)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> hat grad wer die maße (vorallem einbaubreite) der dämpferbuchsen parat?


 
Beide 19x8

Kannst auch die Rock Shox einbauen, die taugen mehr....


----------



## half-devil333 (22. Dezember 2011)

danke 

ichw erd mal diese hier testen http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## dh-noob (2. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dh-noob: du könnest dich doch trotzdem an den Händler wenden, der den Rahmen mal verkauft hat.



Jetzt nach Weihnachten und Silvester kam auch die Antwort. Keine Kulanz! Daher wird jetzt ein maschinenbaubegabter Kumpel kontaktiert.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2012)

Das ist wahrscheinlich eh die bessere Lösung als wieder so ein Pfuschteil zu bekommen, was nach ein paar Fahrten wieder kaputt ist.


----------



## muzzLe123 (9. Januar 2012)

hi leute,

on topic:

die dämpferbuchsen die Lapierre verbaut sind allgemein sehr weich .. halten wirklich nur kurz. ich hab sie trotzdem noch nie gewechselt.
in regelmäßigen abständen dämpfer ausbaun, buchsen auseinandernehmen, mit bremsenreiniger sauber ausputzen, massig dickes teflon lagerfett auf buchsen, gleitlager usw. schmieren, und fertig. arbeitet dann sehr geschmeidig und die original teflonbeschichtung auf den gleitlagerbuchsen haltet sowieso keine 2 wochen.

off topic:

da bekannter weise jahreswechsel war, muss das teamrad der letzten saison platz machen fürs neue 

also falls jemand interesse an einem 2011er team dh hätte einfach melden! 

verkauft wirds mit einem NEUEN rahmen, da ich mir meinen ersatzrahmen extra aufgehoben hab . Größe ist S, meine ca. 178 cm und ich bin sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen.

was von der serienausstattung abweicht:

- NEUE avid codes 2012, mit gebrauchten 2011er scheiben.
- neues paar intense invader reifen
- neues paar hutchi reifen (serienreifen)
- auf wunsch recht neues paar Conti Kaiser und Wetscreams dazu
- 300er und 350er feder
- ein satz Fox 40 ersatzstandrohre (kein kashima) (NP ca. 200)
- Fox 40 wurde fürs team mit Kashima ausgestattet (NP ca. perverse 580 und normalerweise zum umrüsten einzeln nicht erhältlich)
- thomson sattelstütze
- selle italia slr xc sattel
- Straitline pedale
- Odi Ruffain MX griffe, fast neu.
- der Deemax laufradsatz hat die DH strecke am bischofsmais leider nicht überstanden. hinten und vorne totalschaden, war damit aber sowieso nicht zufrieden. daher ist mein ersatzlaufradsatz verbaut (DT Swiss 440 mit mavic 729er, vorne Lagerspiel, 729er typisch viele kleine dellen, hinten antriebsseitig ist auf speichen und felge die schwarze farbe stark abgenutzt, weil in einem rennlauf bei gerissenem schaltauge die kette recht wild herumgeschlagen hat ... optisch nicht der schönste laufradsatz, technisch aber absolut in ordnung, kein höhenschlag oder achter ... falls jemand einen eigenen LRS hat, verkauf ich das rad auch gern ohne LRS mit einem entsprechendem preisnachlass verbunden.

Gabelservice wird vor Verkauf durchgeführt, ebenso eine Komplettreinigung (Alle Teile werden komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und eingestellt, neue bowde, neues schaltseil usw.)

musste im sommer 2 monate wegen eines bruches pausieren, ansonsten wurde das rad entsprechend durch die saison bewegt und hat dementsprechende optische abnutzungserscheinungen an tauchrohren, kurbeln und co.

wie erwähnt, rahmen, bremsen und reifen sind absolut neu, daweil sogar noch original verpackt 


ich bin für alle vernünftigen Angebote offen 

lg stefan.


----------



## widdy75 (11. Januar 2012)

Wo hattet ihr denn so überall Risse an euren 2011er DH 720/920???

Danke.


----------



## muzzLe123 (11. Januar 2012)

bis jetzt nur hinten an der querstrebe vom hinterbau ... war laut lapierre allerdings ein lack problem von den ersten chargen. lackschicht war angeblich zu hart, wodurch sie nicht so viel flexen konnte wie das carbon.

dadurch sollen in den übergängen von querstrebe zu kettenstreben risse im lack entstanden sein. laut lapierre alles nur ein rein kosmetisches problem, man muss sich angeblich keine sorgen bzgl. haltbarkeit machen falls es auftritt.

wir haben fürs team anfang des jahres gleich welche von der ersten charge bekommen. diese lackrisse sind nach einer weile tatsächlich aufgetreten, bei 3 von 4 rädern. dadurch haben wir 3 ersatzrahmen bekommen. 2 waren sofort im einsatz und hatten keine probleme mehr, den 3ten hab ich jetzt daheim liegen ... bin mit meinem "riss" gut 5 monate gefahren (~7 rennen, 4 wochen roadtrip), ohne einen unterschied in der steifigkeit oderso feststellen zu können, knacken gabs auch nicht.
diese risse sind daher meiner meinung nach wirklich nur kosmetisch ... sehen kann man sie sowieso nur, wenn man das rad sauber putzt und genau danach sucht.

ansonsten kenn ich 2 lapierre bei denen was am rahmen gerissen war. einmal unten bei der pendbox ein riss bei einer schweißnaht, und einmal beim unterrohr, bei der dämpferaufnahme.
beide male beim billigeren modell, die interessanter weise keine verschliffenen schweißnähte hatten ... bei einem war sogar eine einfach-scheißnaht, wo beim dh-team eine doppelschweißnaht ist.
warn angeblich auch probleme aus den ersten chargen und wurde sofort "nachgerüstet"

ansonsten ist mir risstechnisch nichts bekannt, kenn aber sehr viele die lapierres fahren.

auf alle fälle den rahmen immer sorgfälltig abkleben (weil lack sehr hart, platzt leicht ab bei spitzen schlägen) ... bzgl. garantie/austausch war lapierre immer sehr schnell und angenehm, hat bei uns ~ 1 woche gedauert mit den ersatzrahmen, fragen haben sie auch keine gestellt.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moto3 (11. Januar 2012)

Das kann ich so auch bestätigen!War bei mir und meinem Rahmen auch so!1 Woche und der neue war da!


----------



## widdy75 (11. Januar 2012)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht,denn bei meinem 720er sieht die Schweißnaht an der pendbox nicht mehr wirklich gut aus! ;-(


----------



## half-devil333 (12. Januar 2012)

muzzLe123 schrieb:


> ansonsten kenn ich 2 lapierre bei denen was am rahmen gerissen war. einmal unten bei der pendbox ein riss bei einer schweißnaht, und einmal beim unterrohr, bei der dämpferaufnahme.
> beide male beim billigeren modell, die interessanter weise keine verschliffenen schweißnähte hatten ... bei einem war sogar eine einfach-scheißnaht, wo beim dh-team eine doppelschweißnaht ist.
> warn angeblich auch probleme aus den ersten chargen und wurde sofort "nachgerüstet"



wo genau sind die an der dämpferaufnahme gerissen? und welche schweißnaht war das an der pendbox? 
verschliffene schweißnähte? gibts da detailfotos zum vergleich?


----------



## muzzLe123 (13. Januar 2012)

schweißnaht bei der pendbox war die, wenn man auf der sattelrohr rückseite nach unten geht ... wo die hintere achse der pendbox durchgeht.

im unterrohr ist ja diese runde ausnehmung wo der dämpfer durchgeht ... dort auf der oberseite des unterrohres unterm dämpfer. dort ist eine fette doppelscheißnaht ... bei unseren rahmen sind die schweißnähte schön verschliffen, bei dem warn sies nicht.

in beidem fall warns daweil keine "brüche" sondern nur kleine haarrisse.


----------



## half-devil333 (20. Januar 2012)

weiß einer von euch welcher steuersatz ins lapierre kommt?

merke:

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 passt der dämpfer nicht in den rahmen. die shock bearings haben nen zu großen außendurchmesser.
der vivid passte ja sowieso nicht...


----------



## Zerum (20. Januar 2012)

welches baujahr meinst du?
2010 ist 1 1/8" semi integriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (20. Januar 2012)

ist nen 2011er


----------



## widdy75 (20. Januar 2012)

Dank einem sehr engagiertem Mitarbeiter der Firma HiBike wurde mein 2011er Rahmen ruckzuck gegen einen neuen 2012er getauscht!
Und natürlich durch für Kulanz von lapierre!
Von daher bin ich mit allem rundum zufrieden !


----------



## muzzLe123 (23. Januar 2012)

soda ... ich verkauf hier mal mein schatzi 

preis ohne LRS 3000â¬
preis scheint mir bei neuem rahmen, neuen bremsen, 2 satz neuen reifen und allgemein gutem zustand vernÃ¼nftig.

unten am ende des angebots ist ein link zu einem fotoordner, mit mehr fotos.

bei fragen einfach fragen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/464194/cat/42


----------



## half-devil333 (31. Januar 2012)

muss noch mal fragen... welcher steuersatz kommt oder steckt original im 2011er rahmen? (bräuchte nämlich eigentlich nur den gabelkonus...)


----------



## dh-noob (2. Februar 2012)

Zum Ãrgern die Firma. Null Kulanz und das nervt echt! Also kein Downhill 2012. 
So ein Dreck! Funktion topp, aber eben mit Defekt! Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal ein Giant - leicht, funktioniert auch super und guter Kundensupport!

Ãber 600â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Hinterbau ist nicht drin als Student!


----------



## widdy75 (2. Februar 2012)

Was war los???


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2012)

Sind halt Franzosen ! Ich darf das sagen, weil mein Onkel sich seit knapp 35 Jahren mit Citroen rumschlägt...freiwillig !


----------



## widdy75 (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann mich nicht über die Kulanz und den Service beklagen!
Haariss im Rahmen,und wurde sofort gegen ein 2012er Model inkl.schwinge getauscht!
Mit dem schwingen Tausch habe ich garnicht gerechnet,aber so passt es jetzt auch Farbmäßig!


----------



## dh-noob (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Rahmen kaufte ich NEU, vom Erstbesitzer, der ihn auf Garantie getauscht bekommen hat. Allerdings wurde er schon "defekt" ausgeliefert. Ich bemerkte das Problem erst, als es schon Folgeschäden (ausgeschlagener Lagersitz) gab.
Ein Distanzring (der obere) hatte einen zu kleinen Innendurchmesser, sodass er zwar übers Gewinde passte, aber am Übergang zum Schaft hängen blieb. Somit konnte ich zwar die Schraube so fest wie möglich anziehen, allerdings war es dann so, dass zwar zwischen Lager und Distanzring alles geklemmt war, aber zwischen dem Distanzring und der Gegenseite dies eben nicht so war. Daraus resultierend entstand das Ausweiten des Lagersitzes.

Nachdem ich das Distanzstück etwas gefeilt habe, passte es auch über den Schaft des Bolzens, so wie das 2. Distanzstück, welches keinerlei Probleme machte.


----------



## widdy75 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es sowieso ne Frechheit das nur der erstbesitzer Garantieansprüche hat!
Und ich frage mich auch des Öfteren ob das überhaupt rechtens ist!!!!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vossi007 (5. Februar 2012)

Servus,

fahre neuerdings ein Dh230, was von der Geo dem 920 ähnlich bzw. vom Hinterbau her so gut wie gleich ist. Ich bin nur mit dem orginal verbauten Luftdämpfer (Dhx air 5) nicht zufrieden, da er im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchrauscht und bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen.

Folgendes: 
welcher Dämpfer passt gut zu der Geometrie?
gibt es dämpfer, die sich auch ohne Tuning (einschicken etc...) gut im 920 bzw. 230 fahren lassen?

mfg


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Februar 2012)

Vivid R2C Tune M funtioniert sehr gut.


----------



## half-devil333 (6. Februar 2012)

meins mal wieder in der aktuellen ausbaustufe...


----------



## vossi007 (6. Februar 2012)

oh - es gibt eine neue variante des 920ger 

ist die hinterbau ähnlich mit dem vorherigen 920ger? sonst lässt es sich leider nicht mit dem dh 230 vergleichen und eure angaben zum dämpfer wären nutzlos.


----------



## widdy75 (6. Februar 2012)

Seit 2011 komplett neu!


----------



## half-devil333 (6. Februar 2012)

der vivid passt in die modelle ab 2011 mit der standard feder eh nicht mehr rein


----------



## der freed (9. Februar 2012)

Bike-Technisch bin ich für 2012 ready, wenn jetzt nur noch die Schulter mitmachen würde!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön ! Da hat meine Hone ein gutes Zuhause gefunden !


----------



## gigo (9. Februar 2012)

Gerade die Kombo mit der Travis finde ich super! Vielleicht noch eine passende Lackierung für die Gabel, dann ist es einfach nur perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (9. Februar 2012)

ich muss mal schauen wie sie sich macht! dann kommt eventuell noch ein anderes dämpfer mit es komplett wäre das manitou-fahrwerk! wäre halt mal was anderes! optisch ist es schon sehr geil! wenn die gabel bleibt dann wird an der farbe noch was gemacht! 
der blaue atlas ist auf dem bild leider nicht zusehen!


----------



## gigo (9. Februar 2012)

Kannst sie ja zum Tuning zu Akira schicken. Meine alte Dorado war nach der Behandlung durch Christophe die reinste Wundergabel! Von so einer Performance kann meine jetzige Boxxer nur träumen...


----------



## half-devil333 (9. Februar 2012)

sehr schick  son revox macht sich schon gut in dem rahmen ...  aber die standard manitou federn dürften nicht passen, da der umlenkhebel so schmal ist.


p.s: wer von euch bleibt auch andauernd mit seiner shorts an dem fender hängen?


----------



## merino (26. Februar 2012)

Wie bekommt man denn bitte sowas hin??


----------



## Zerum (26. Februar 2012)

hab ich beim 09/10er auch schon gesehen, und dort hat der gehirnamputierte Besitzer ganz einfach ne Feder mit viel zu kleiner EBL reingesteckt.
(wahrscheinlich um einen flacheren Lenkwinkel / ein niedrigeres Heck zu bekommen... frag mich nicht)
ist dort jedenfall auch locker 3 Finger breit vorm Steuerrohr gerissen - beide Rohre.

Depp muss man sein 

/edit: Achso, Anspruch auf Garantie hat man dann natürlich auch nicht mehr


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

weiß jemand, wann die neuen rahmen lieferbar sind??? ich warte.....warte...warte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2012)

Die 2012 er gibt es doch schon!!


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

hibike hat amgeblich keine...bekomme einen auf garantie...


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe meinen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen erhalten,auch Garantie!


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

wann hast du den garantiefall gemeldet und was für rahmen hast du bekommen???bei mir läuft der scheiß seit august...warte auf nen 920er...auch hibike???


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2012)

Irgendwann im Januar,und habe sofort mein 2011er 720 gegen ein 2012er 720 getauscht bekommen,innerhalb von 2 Wochen!


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, auch HiBike!


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss sagen d ich mit dem Einsatz von HiBike total zufrieden bin,ich habe denen paar Bilder gemailt und dann ging es ruckzuck,und sie haben auch den Umbau übernommen.morgens Rad hin abends fix und fertig wieder abgeholt!
Und die neuen Modelle 720 und 920 standen auchnschon zum Verkauf dort im Laden!


----------



## puschie (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (27. Februar 2012)

Und hat sich was getan???


----------



## Norman. (28. Februar 2012)

Moment! Gibt es schon die 2012er als Garantierahmen für die alten??? 
*böse Gedanken schmieden*


----------



## puschie (29. Februar 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> Bike-Technisch bin ich für 2012 ready, wenn jetzt nur noch die Schulter mitmachen würde!


ist das der 2012er....


----------



## widdy75 (1. März 2012)

Ich glaube das ist der 2011er rahmenkit!

Geh doch mal auf die lapierre oder hibike Seite,bei zweiterem stehen sie auch im Verkaufsraum!
920 mit viel Orange
720 mit hellblau.


----------



## der freed (1. März 2012)

jop ist ein 2011 rahmenkit! WILL ENDLICH FAHREN!!!!!!!!


----------



## widdy75 (1. März 2012)

Klar sollte es normal sein,aber die Realität sind teilweise etwas anders aus.
Ich bin so wie es in meinem fall gelaufen ist happy,hätte auch alles länger dauern können wenn die ein oder andere beteiligte Partei nicht so Lust gehabt hätte!


----------



## Norman. (1. März 2012)

Ich mach' gerade ein Praktikum bei meinem Händler für eine Woche und hatte heute die Ehre, das DH Team aufzubauen
Echt ein wahnsinns Design mit dem Orange! Nur der weiße Spritzschutz kommt in weiß billig rüber!
Bild ist mit dem Handy gemacht, habs leider erst gerade gemerkt, dass es verschwommen ist.


----------



## widdy75 (1. März 2012)

Ist zwar Geschmacksache,aber auch dieses Jahr finde ich das 720er schöner!
Wobei im Gegensatz zu dem Chrom 2011er ist das hier auch Mörder geil!


----------



## Norman. (1. März 2012)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Ist zwar Geschmacksache,aber auch dieses Jahr finde ich das 720er schöner!
> Wobei im Gegensatz zu dem Chrom 2011er ist das hier auch Mörder geil!



Hast recht, ist Geschmackssache.... Mir gefällt das 2012 720 garnicht.... Das chrom mag ich aber.... Aber auch erst seit ichs auf Garantie bekommen hab^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (5. März 2012)

Da Lapierre sich leider nicht um mein Anliegen kümmert, obwohl bei einer bereits fehlerhaften Auslieferung die Gewährleistung greifen muss (egal für welchen Besitzer), werde ich wohl handanlegen lassen müssen. 
Hat mir jemand die Lagerbezeichnungen? (Modell 2011 mit Pendbox)


----------



## puschie (5. März 2012)

warum wendest du dich nicht an den erstbesitzer...???


----------



## widdy75 (6. März 2012)

Das mit der "erstbesitzer"Kacke ist eh ein Witz,aber naja!
@puschie,wie ging es bei dir weiter?


----------



## dh-noob (6. März 2012)

puschie schrieb:


> warum wendest du dich nicht an den erstbesitzer...???



Der arbeitet sogar in einem Bikeshop und wehrt sich dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Ich werde heute noch einmal eine etwas "nettere! E-Email verfassen. Leider ist es schwer zu beweisen, dass der Innendurchmesser des Spacers wirklich von Anfang an zu klein war. Ich habe den ja schließlich geweitet und kann somit quasi nichts belegen...


----------



## puschie (6. März 2012)

nix konkretes:-(es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Zerum (6. März 2012)

dh noob warum streikt denn der erstbesitzer?

edit: achja das '10er chrome ist einfach nur epic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (6. März 2012)

Zerum schrieb:


> dh noob warum streikt denn der erstbesitzer?
> :



Er sagt,dass sein laden kein lapierre mehr führt und ich als zweitbesitzer keinen anspruch auf garantie habe. eigentlich geht es ja um die gewährleistung..


----------



## Zerum (6. März 2012)

naja ist zwar blöd aber du hängst halt an seinem haken, ist nunmal so.
ich würde da überfreundlich nachfragen und auch gleich klarstellen dass du die ganzen versandkosten etc die anfallen übernimmst (immerhin musst du das ding zu ihm schicken und er muss dann mit LP quatschen und den rahmen dann zu denen schicken) ein kleines/großes trinkgeld könntest ihm auch anbieten.. es gibt nunmal wenige menschen die sich mühe für leute machen die sie nicht kennen wenn sie nix davon haben 
lieber 50 eur + versandkosten für den aufwand bezahlen um als zweitbesitzer noch an nen garantierahmen zu kommen als nen neuen rahmen kaufen zu müssen


----------



## Zerum (8. März 2012)

gut aber drauf ankommen lassen und den erstbesitzer an*******n was zur hölle er mit dem rahmen angestellt hat, würde ich's auch nicht 

Mal was anderes, vielleicht sind ja ein paar Leute hier die sich mit Titanfedern auskennen 
Ich will mir für meinen RC4 ne Titanfeder holen, jetzt steig ich aber nicht dahinter welche Maße die haben muss von der Länge her.
Meine aktuelle Stahlfeder hat 350x3.25"
Brauch ich dann bei ner Titanfeder auch 3.25 ?
zB 450x3.25" ?


----------



## widdy75 (8. März 2012)

Dann brauchst du auch ne 350er!
Aber anstelle der 3,25 sollte es auch ne 3,00 tun,aber abklären ob es wirklich so ist!!!!


----------



## Zerum (8. März 2012)

OK korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege:
Die erste Zahl (in meinem Fall 350) gibt die Federhärte an, die zweite die Länge der Feder.


----------



## widdy75 (8. März 2012)

So isses!


----------



## widdy75 (8. März 2012)

Und die federrate bleibt gleich,egal welches Material,
So frei nach dem Motto , 1kg Eisen ist genau so schwer wie 1 kg ******** ! ;-)


----------



## Zerum (8. März 2012)

Ok und es ist nicht so, dass man im Vergleich zu einer Stahlfeder einen erhöhten Härtegrad bei Titanfedern fahren muss?

Also wenn man zB ne 400er Stahlfeder hat, dass man dann ne 500er TI braucht um ähnliches Federverhalten zu bekommen? Ich meine da hat mir mal jemand irgendwas in die Richtung erzählt...

/edit: ah, da war jmd schneller, ok vielen dank


----------



## widdy75 (8. März 2012)

Die 350 die auf der Feder draufstehen bedeutet du brauchst 350nm kraft um die um eine bestimmte Strecke zusammen zu Drucken.
D.h. Eine Titanfedern hat ne andere Windung und Materialstärke,aber wenn 350 draufsteht brauchst du auch 350nm um sie zusammen zudruecken,egal welches Material.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Oh Mann...diese Titanfeder-Legende hält sich aber penetrant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (8. März 2012)

Rein rechtlich müsste man aber auf den neuen Rahmen eine neue Garantie bekommen,und nach dem 3. Mal kann man sicher auch eine Wandlung anstreben!
Das sind Dinge das sollte man wirklich mal beim Verbraucherschutz Anfragen!!!


----------



## merino (8. März 2012)

@Zerum
Feder darf auf keinen Fall zu kurz sein, da sonst evtl. die Windungen sich berühren bevor der Dämpfer komplett eingefedert ist. Oder anders: bei komplett eingefedertem Dämpfer muss noch etwas Luft zwischen den Federwindungen sein.
Ob 3 anstelle von 3,25 reichen, kann ich bei deinem Dämpfer nicht sagen. 
Federhärte bleibt gleich.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Das kann man schon sagen.
Fox gibt immer an, wie weit die Feder insgesamt gestaucht werden kann, also inkl. Sicherheitsreserve. Das ist natürlich immer mehr als der notwendige Federweg.

Die anderen Hersteller geben an, für welchen Federweg die jeweilige Feder ist.

Kommt auf das gleiche raus.

@Zerum: du kannst also ohne Probleme eine 3,00" Feder von einem anderen Hersteller in deinen Fox Dämpfer einbauen.


----------



## Zerum (8. März 2012)

Ok Top, danke Jungs


----------



## Forcierer. (12. März 2012)

Hab eine Frage.
Fährt jemand einen Vivid im neuen DH Rahmen? Welchen tune würdet ihr empfehlen und passt der Vivid überhaupt rein? (wegen größerem Federumfang..)


----------



## half-devil333 (12. März 2012)

nein der passt nicht. die feder hat nen zu großen außendurchmesser. mit ner k9 feder dürfte es aber passen. fahre ich auch in meinem revox


----------



## Forcierer. (12. März 2012)

ok danke.
kannst du mir auch noch das buchsenmaß sagen?? danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. März 2012)

Buchsenmaß oben und unten 19x8


----------



## Tim777 (14. März 2012)

vllt. doofe Frage, aber ich weiß es nun mal nicht. Habe in meinem 2010er DH Rahmen ja das Lapierre Pressfit-Tretlager drin mit Saint-Kurbel. Nun will ich gerne auf eine 165 mm Kurbel umsteigen. Passt in mein Lager auch die Truvativ-Descendant-Kurbel?

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (14. März 2012)

pressfit hat auf jeden fall das gleiche achsmaß als sram (sofern nicht bb30) daher müsste das schon passen, ich kann dir jetzt nur nicht sagen wie gut oder eben schlecht die kurbelarme auf die lager "gepresst" werden! 
vielleicht hilft es dir ja trotzdem etwas! 
kurbel halt dann 68/73mm kaufen, allerdings ist dir das wahrscheinlich klar


----------



## Tim777 (14. März 2012)

danke. das zweite war mir nicht unbedingt klar, oh mann, ich hab ja wirklich gar keine Ahnung, na ja, wenn ich mal dran rumgeschraubt habe, werde ich es schon kappieren.
Danke dir auf jeden fall.


----------



## gaudesven (14. März 2012)

Passt nicht!
Die Sram/Truvativ Kurbeln haben ein anderes Achsmaß als die von Shimano.
Brauchst ein Truvativ GXP Pressfit Lager und eine Descendant für 73/68 mm gehäusebreite. So passt es dann, hatte auch einem umstieg von der Saint zur Descendant.


----------



## Zerum (14. März 2012)

Kleiner Tipp: wenn's um innenlager geht immer nen Blick auf rose bikes werfen ;-) sind richtig günstig


----------



## half-devil333 (15. März 2012)

hatte bis jetzt irgendwer probleme mit seinem austauschrahmen von 2011?

und... entlacken des hinterbaus dürfte nicht hinhauen oder?


----------



## widdy75 (15. März 2012)

Bis jetzt noch nicht,mal schauen wie es morgen nach Bad Wildbad aussieht! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I-Dog (24. März 2012)

Hey. 
Brauch ich fürs 2011er DH Team auch eine 68-73er mm Kurbel?


----------



## Zerum (24. März 2012)

Moin Leute,
Habe vor ein paar Tagen 2 Risse in meinem DH entdeckt (Schweißnaht Steuerrohr/Oberrohr und Schweißnaht Tretlagergehäuse/Sattelstützrohr)
Hauptrahmen ist so gesehen eigentlich ein Totalschaden.
Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich ihn schweißen lassen soll und ihn dann (natürlich unter der Angabe dass -und wo- er geschweißt wurde) verkaufe.
Die Frage ist: Wie viel ist denn der komplette Hinterbau noch wert? Wenn man's praktisch als Ersatzteillager verkauft? Und wann würde es sich denn eurer Meinung nach lohnen den Rahmen schweißen zu lassen?
Es handelt sich um einen 2010er Frame.


----------



## dh-noob (24. März 2012)

I-Dog schrieb:


> Hey.
> Brauch ich fürs 2011er DH Team auch eine 68-73er mm Kurbel?



richtig!


----------



## dh-noob (24. März 2012)

Zerum schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Habe vor ein paar Tagen 2 Risse in meinem DH entdeckt (Schweißnaht Steuerrohr/Oberrohr und Schweißnaht Tretlagergehäuse/Sattelstützrohr)
> Hauptrahmen ist so gesehen eigentlich ein Totalschaden.
> Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich ihn schweißen lassen soll und ihn dann (natürlich unter der Angabe dass -und wo- er geschweißt wurde) verkaufe.
> ...



Wenn du der Erstbesitzer bist, würde ich es mal beim Händler, bzw. Lapierre versuchen. Ein Versuch auf Kulanz, oder einen Austauschrahmen mit Aufpreis, wären eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings kann ich da von meiner Seite aus nichts positives berichten.


----------



## Zerum (24. März 2012)

Bin ich nicht 
Habe zwar die Rechnung aber das wird nicht viel bringen denke ich.


----------



## I-Dog (24. März 2012)

dh-noob schrieb:


> richtig!



danke


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. März 2012)

Oh man, traurig zu lesen, dass Lapierre nix dazu gelernt hat.
Die Bikes sehen top aus und fahren sich auch entsprechend, leider hat halt niemand was davon, wenn man 3 im Jahr davon braucht.

Nachdem mein Kollege und ich in ein einhalb Jahren den 5. 2009/10er 920er hatten, gabs verständlicher Weise ein nein zu Lapierre...

Ich drueck trotzdem allen die Daumen, schöne Bikes sinds ja allemal...


----------



## moto3 (24. März 2012)

Hach auch schon den zweiten Rahmen, der Ersatz war anstandslos in 10 Tagen vor Ort und auch der Umbau würde übernommen!Kein Problem von daher und ich war auch noch selbst schuld am Defekt des Rahmens!Trotzdem Problemlos!Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2012)

hallo,
mir ist mein Cannondale gerissen jetzt habe ich von einem bekannten einen neuen 720 von 2011 angeboten bekommen, ist der stabiler geworden als die 2010er modelle oder macht der auch Probleme?


----------



## Norman. (27. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hallo,
> mir ist mein Cannondale gerissen jetzt habe ich von einem bekannten einen neuen 720 von 2011 angeboten bekommen, ist der stabiler geworden als die 2010er modelle oder macht der auch Probleme?



Also der 2011er ist ja ein ganz anderer, aber das ist jetzt wurscht.
Ich hab' ein paar Freunde, die Lapierres beider Jahre gefahren sind, genau wie ich... Bei allen ist der 2010er gerissen, der 11er hat bis jetzt bei ALLEN gehalten. Ich denke also schon, dass der stabiler geworden ist. Ich hab' meinen 11er auch noch nicht kaputt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (27. März 2012)

Sry für Doppelpost, aber muss sein...
Ich hab jetzt den kompletten Mittag( ja, Schüler haben zu viel Zeit) mein DH auseinandergebaut, alles sauber gemacht, neu gefettet, wieder eingebaut usw..... Irgendwo hab' ich so ein verf****** Knacken! Ich meine es kommt vom Steuerlager... Aber gerade das hab' ich penibelst gereinigt( auch von den Ahaedkappen??? die Dichtungen runtergenommen und neu gefettet usw.).
Hattet ihr das auch schon? Kam plötzlich im Bikepark. Habt ihr 'ne Vermutung?


----------



## Zerum (27. März 2012)

Ja hab ich bei meinem auch, dachte auch zuerst dass es der Steuersatz ist.
Check mal die Schweißnähte


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2012)

Zerum, nach was soll ich schauen? Risse? Hast du bei dir auch Risse entdeckt?


----------



## Zerum (28. März 2012)

Ja, bei mir war / ist es ein ca. 3cm langer Riss an der Schweißnaht.
Fällt an sich gar nicht auf, erst wenn du wirklich nach Rissen suchst siehste die Dinger..


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2012)

An welcher Naht war er bei dir? Hast nen Ersatzrahmen schon bekommen?


----------



## Zerum (28. März 2012)

Ich hab einen Riss an der Naht Steuerrohr / Oberrohr. (obere Seite, also da wo es eigentlich sofort auffallen "sollte")
Warum er da reißt.. weiß ich auch nicht. Risse entstehen durch Zugkräfte, also muss dieser Riss von Hindernissen gekommen sein "gegen" die ich gefahren bin, aber genau dafür sind DH Frames eigentlich ausgelegt.

Der andere Riss ist an der Schweißnaht zwischen Sattelstützrohr und Tretlagergehäuse, ziemlich versteckt, entdeckt man wie gesagt auch nur wenn man wirklich nach sowas sucht. Ist mir genauso unerklärlich wie der andere. Enstanden durch ganz normale Zugkräfte durch die Umlenkung am Rahmen. Dürfte bzw *müsste* der Frame eigntl ohne Probleme wegstecken.

Nein, einen Ersatzframe hab ich noch nicht, dazu müssen die Bilder erstmal Lapierre erreichen, und das werden sie erst wenn ich dazu komme bei meinem Radshop vorbeizuschauen.. telefoniert habe ich schon.
Hoffentlich schaffe ich das diese Woche noch, liege im Moment mit einer dicken Grippe im Bett


----------



## widdy75 (28. März 2012)

Ich hatte auch 2 Risse unten an der Aufnahme der pendbox,
Der Rahmen wurde innerhalb einer Woche getauscht,2011er gegen 2012er 720er! ;-)


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2012)

Ja, noch ne andere Sache: Seit wann habt ihr den Rahmen? 
Ich hab' meinen glaub' seit September oder Oktober... Und da war die Saison schon fast rum.... 

Ich werd' heut Abend mal auf Rissuche gehen... Hoffentlich find' ich welche, dann gibts den '12er Rahmen


Edit:
So, hab' gerade mal nachgeschaut... Ich konnte aber leider keine Risse feststellen 
Jedoch hab' ich bemerkt, wie katastrophal die QualitÃ¤t von Lack und SchweiÃnÃ¤hten bei dem Rahmen ist.... In den NÃ¤hten sind lauter Kerben und Rillen, und der Klarlack auf den NÃ¤hten sieht aus wie Schutzfolie mit Luft und Dreck drunter.... Und das bei 'nem 6500â¬ teuren Bike.....
Was ich allerdings gefunden habe sind 2 Lackabplatzer an 2 Lagern. FÃ¤llt das auch unter Garantie?


----------



## puschie (28. März 2012)

smak schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinem 920er aus 2010. Da liegts am Steuerrohr. Das hat sich wohl minimal geweitet, dadurch hatte die Lagerschale Spiel und knackte bei Bewegungen. Habe es mit einer Lage Kupferklebeband zum Schweigen gebracht...




hattest du da keine garantie mehr drauf?
mein steuerrohr knackt nach gründlicher reinigung auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puschie (28. März 2012)

mein steurrohr meines 720 aus 2010 knackt nach gründlicher reinigung!!!! jemand ahnung was zu machen ist? risse sehe ich keine!!!das knacken ist ganz plötzlich aufgetreten!!


----------



## puschie (28. März 2012)

ich seh grad den post von norman. gleiches problem...


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2012)

So, dann sind wir ja insg. schonmal zu sechst 
Ist echt bedenklich.... Wenn das Teil nicht so abnormal geil fahren würde....


----------



## puschie (28. März 2012)

ne...2010er...


----------



## Norman. (28. März 2012)

Jo Lagerschalen kann ich bei mir auch rausnehmen.
Zum 2010er: Das hatte ich ja vor dem 2011er Rahmen.. Da hatte ich 2 risse an der oberen Naht am Steuerrohr und einen langen an der Naht am Steuerrohr eo iber und Ubterrohr aneinandertreffen.


----------



## DHjunkie (3. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen für welche Körpergrösse die Grösse L bei einem 2011/12 gedacht ist?
Ich bin nämlich 184cm und hab leider nicht die möglichkeit ein L auszuprobieren nur ein S. 

Hatte vorher ein Demo 2011 in M.

Danke
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (3. April 2012)

hi,
schau mal den dritten Post aus diesem Thread, vllt hilft dir das 
Mit 1,85 kann man denk ich beide Größen fahren, liegt genau in der Mitte.. kommt auch drauf an was du für nen Vorbau fährst bzw wie du ihn eingestellt hast, wie flach deine Front insgesamt ist und wie lang deine Arme sind


----------



## DHjunkie (4. April 2012)

den dritten post ab ich mir schon angeschaut. 
Da geht es aber um die ältere Version und die war komplet anders. Bei der wäre ich ganz sicher ich soll die L Grösse nehmen, jedoch bei den 2011 und neueren Rahemn bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


Ist hier vielleicht jemand der ungefähr so gross ist wie ich und ein 2011er oder 2012er Rahmen fährt? 

Ich habe recht lange Arme und muss zugeben ich mag´s ein bischen länger


----------



## widdy75 (4. April 2012)

Na dann nimm L,
Ich bin 173 und hab ein S Rahmen,und wenn er ein stuck länger wäre,also der Rahmen, könnte ich auch noch gut damit leben!


----------



## DHjunkie (4. April 2012)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Na dann nimm L,
> Ich bin 173 und hab ein S Rahmen,und wenn er ein stuck länger wäre,also der Rahmen, könnte ich auch noch gut damit leben!



ja also aus dieser sicht würde ich sagen L passt 
Jedoch 620mm Oberrohrlänge? WOOOOT  zumindest auf dem Papier sieht es fast unglaublich lang...


----------



## widdy75 (4. April 2012)

Länge läuft!!! ;-)


----------



## half-devil333 (4. April 2012)

nimm definitiv L! ich bin 1.80 und finds recht klein. klar, das oberrohr ist lang, allerdings ist der reach (eh viel wichtiger als die oberrohrlänge...) recht kurz


----------



## half-devil333 (6. April 2012)

scheinbar bin ich zu blöd... aber welchen steuersatzstandard hat der 2011er rahmen? ZS44? sprich 1 1/8" aber semi integriert?


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. April 2012)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> scheinbar bin ich zu blöd... aber welchen steuersatzstandard hat der 2011er rahmen? ZS44? sprich 1 1/8" aber semi integriert?


Richtig !


----------



## Mr_Kona (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe mir ein dh920 vouilloz über den Winter aufgebaut. Verbaut ist unter anderem ein BOS STOY. Jetz brauch ich ne neue Feder, aber bei BOS kann man ja leider nicht bestellen, da die nicht nach Deutschland liefern. Anfrage an Sportsnut ist schon raus. Dennoch würde mich interessieren welche Federn noch so passen beim STOY. Hatte mal was von Canecreek hier im Forum gelesen, aber die können keinen Liefertermin nennen.  Passen Federn von Nukeproof auch?


----------



## half-devil333 (19. April 2012)

versuchs mal mit den k9 federn. dazu fragst du am betsen mal den user haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (20. April 2012)

Mein ausgeschlagenes Lager wurde jetzt von einem Kollegen fachmännisch eingeklebt und es hält! Allerdings habe ich keine Lust, dass es weitere Probleme gibt. Die Gefahr eines Hinterbaubruchs ist mir eigentlich zu groß! Und ohne Anerkennung jeglicher Gewährleistung als Zweitbesitzer bin ich sofort bereit den Rahmen zu einem angemessenen und erträglichen Preis zu verkaufen!


----------



## puschie (27. April 2012)

hallo.kann mir jemand den größenunterschied zwisachen dem 2010 und 2011/2012 rahmen in Größe s sagen?


----------



## widdy75 (27. April 2012)

11&12 ist der Gleiche!


----------



## puschie (30. April 2012)

...das weiß ich, ich brauch den größenunterschied von größe s zwischen dem 2010 und dem 2011...oder 2012...die sind ja gleich...


----------



## puschie (1. Mai 2012)

cool....danke!!! hoffe es passt...


----------



## puschie (1. Mai 2012)

...ich auch...nur leider ist es kaputt...bin 170cm...hoffe,ich komm mit dem 2011 zurecht...


----------



## widdy75 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich bin 173 und das S passt wunderbar! ;-)


----------



## puschie (1. Mai 2012)

ok.gut zu hören...


----------



## Norman. (12. Mai 2012)

Gibt, es hier jemanden, der schon Risse im Pendbox-Rahmen hatte? Wo waren die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja bei mir!
In der Schweißnaht!


----------



## Norman. (12. Mai 2012)

Und in welcher?^^


----------



## widdy75 (13. Mai 2012)

Schick mir mal deine Emailadresse!


----------



## loam (16. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,

möchte mir am Freitag mal ein DH 720 anschauen, da ich es evtl. gegen meinen Freerider eintauschen möchte. Es ist ein 2011er...

Jetzt habe ich hier aber schon mehrfach von Rahmenbrüchen beim Überfliegen der Posts was gelesen. Bezieht sich das eher auf die Modelle vor 2011 oder auch auf die 2011/2012er?? Andererseits höre ich von vielen Seiten das das Bike echt sehr gut funktionieren soll...Bin da echt grad hin und hergerissen, und weiß nicht ob das das richtige ist mit dem Lapierre?

Das Nächste wäre halt: 
Das Bike was ich evtl. bekommen könnte wäre eins in Größe L...ich bin allerdings nur 1,75m groß und habe Bedenken ob das L passt?
Naja ich werde es mir mal am Freitag ausleihen und Probefahren...


----------



## widdy75 (17. Mai 2012)

Das Größte Problem bei den LaPierre Bikes ist das du als zweitbesitzer Riesen Probleme bei Garantie Sachen bekommst!
Und im grunde ist es ein geiles schönes Rad,und Größe L(ong)dürfte kein Problem darstellen,da der einzige unterschied zum S(hört) ,das oberrohr mit 2cm Differenz ist!
Und mit den probs am Rahmen,kann ich zum 2011er nur sagen ,das scheinbar das Glück oder Pech entscheidet ob er hier und da reißt oder auch nicht!


----------



## Zerum (17. Mai 2012)

Also die massiven Probleme gab es anscheinend nur mit den 2010er Modellen, (und früher) die neuen kriegt man auch kaputt aber das is ja bei jedem Rahmen so wenn mans drauf anlegt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (17. Mai 2012)

Mein 2011er ging kaputt ohne es drauf anzulegen,war einfach beschissen geschweißt!
Unten an der pendbox!


----------



## loam (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antworten schomma soweit.

Habs heute schonmal in Winterberg live gesehn und draufgesessen. Echt ein geiles Gerät. 

Naja, morgen dann mal auf Herz und Nieren am Track testen das Ding.


----------



## trek88 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo miteinander.
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein gebrauchtes DH 920 aus 2009 gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich einen Riß am Steuerrohr entdeckt.
Hat schonmal jemand als Zweitbesitzer Kontakt mit Lapierre gehabt, und dann auf Kulanz nen neuen Rahmen zumindest billiger bekommen, oder bleibe ich darauf jetzt sitzen?


----------



## half-devil333 (20. Mai 2012)

fals wer nen kaum gefahrenen 2011er rahmen (2. serie) haben möchte, ich verkaufe meins, da ich dieses jahr wohl nicht mehr aufs rad kommen werden


----------



## trek88 (21. Mai 2012)

@smak: Das die Gewährleistung vorbei ist war mir klar. Und das mit dem Crash Replacement ist ja meine große Hoffnung. Da wollt ich halt wissen, ob diesbezüglich schon jemand Erfahrung hat, oder ob ich mir die Anfrage gleich sparen kann.


----------



## widdy75 (21. Mai 2012)

Fragen kostet nichts,also auf jedenfall machen!


----------



## Zerum (22. Mai 2012)

trek88 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander.
> Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein gebrauchtes DH 920 aus 2009 gekauft.
> Jetzt habe ich einen Riß am Steuerrohr entdeckt.
> Hat schonmal jemand als Zweitbesitzer Kontakt mit Lapierre gehabt, und dann auf Kulanz nen neuen Rahmen zumindest billiger bekommen, oder bleibe ich darauf jetzt sitzen?



Habe im Prnzip das gleiche Problem, sitze auch noch dran.. keep me up2date


----------



## dh-noob (25. Mai 2012)

Andeutungen eines Risses? Könnte nur im Lack sein, oder auch im Metall...


----------



## loam (25. Mai 2012)

Jungs.Welches Innenlager brauche ich für dein DH 720 genau?


----------



## Norman. (25. Mai 2012)

Ich würds mal sauber machen, dann sieht man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRS88x (30. Mai 2012)

Bis zu welcher Körpergröße passt denn der 2012er "S" Rahmen ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Mai 2012)

Ist Abhängig von "Geschmack" und Körperproportion. Würde sagen bis c.a. 175-180


----------



## half-devil333 (31. Mai 2012)

ich bin knapp 1.80 und find den S rahmen schon echt winzig. L dagegen passt


----------



## loam (31. Mai 2012)

Und ich hab den L mit 1,73 Körpergröße zum Probefahren hier. Geht auf jeden Fall sehr schön zu fahren. Nur in extremen Situationen (ganz steil, ganz eng) finde ich den nen Ticken zu groß. Werde versuchen einen S zu bekommen...

Ist wie der Vorredner schon sagt Geschmackssache wie mans lieber hat.
Ich fand den, obwohl er mir leicht zu groß war auf jeden Fall in L sehr sehr laufruhig.


----------



## half-devil333 (31. Mai 2012)

hab den reach grad nicht mehr im kopf (müsste hier irgendwie im thread stehen), aber der ist vergleichsweise zur oberrohrlänge (die eigentlich nicht von bedeutung ist) recht kurz


----------



## puschie (3. Juni 2012)

ich hatte vor ein paar monaten mal gepostet, dass ich ein knacken im steuerrohr meines 2010 er 720er bikes hab...habs über meinen händler eingeschickt und im austausch ein neues 2011 bekommen...der händler meinte, dass es sicherlich nix sei, aber ich hab aufs einschicken bestanden... es wurden risse festgestellt, die ich nicht mal mit einer lupe gesehen hab...also jungs...räder einschicken, solange noch garantie drauf ist...knacken scheint ganz sicher durch kleinste risse zu entstehen...


----------



## puschie (3. Juni 2012)

ich fahr das bike in s und bin 170....größer dürfte es aber auch nicht sein....


----------



## bene96 (13. Juni 2012)

hi leute, wollte mir eventuell einen dh 920 rahmen von 2012 zulegen (black edition).
hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ob der rahmen anfällig zum brechen oder für risse ist?
bin nämlich hin und her gerissen tr450 oder dh 920

grüße


----------



## Norman. (13. Juni 2012)

Also seit sie den Pendboxrahmen überholt haen ist das Teil ziemlich stabil... Meiner lebt auch noch, trotz meherer Steinschläge im Carbon usw.... Also hält definitiv mehr aus als der alte von 2010^^ Der war ziemlich schnell kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene96 (13. Juni 2012)

ok gut danke für deine antwort. weil in sachen gewicht is mir der lapierre lieber als der tr450


----------



## Norman. (13. Juni 2012)

Ich würde ihn auch aus anderen Gründen bevorzugen


----------



## bene96 (14. Juni 2012)

Also in Sachen Gewicht habe ich hier eher nichts gelesen. Aber was Risse und Verarbeitung angeht gab es Mängel. Die Frage is, ob das bei den 2012 genauso ist?
@smak: kann dir nicht so folgen was du meinst.,


----------



## widdy75 (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir das Rad neu kaufst hast du eh Garantie!
Bei mir ist der 2011er Rahmen unten an der pendbox gerissen,aber an meinem 2012er , den ich jetzt schon genau so lange Fahr wie den letztjährigen ist noch gar nix.
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so,aber man steckt halt nie drin!
Egal bei was für nem Rahmen!
Also wenn es gefällt,kaufen! ;-)


----------



## bene96 (14. Juni 2012)

Ok werde ich wahrscheinlich 
Weil fahreigenschaften sind sau geil finde ich


----------



## moto3 (15. Juni 2012)

@smak

Fährst du selber Lapierre?Also ich kann deine Aussagen keinesfalls bestätigen!Habe meinen Rahmen selber geschrottet und auf Garantie innerhalb von 2Wochen einen neuen bekommen!Hatte hier noch nie Probleme mit Lapierre!Liegt wohl auch am Händler! 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (15. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat der Umtausch inkl.umbau genau 7 Tage gedauert!


----------



## nossiex (16. Juni 2012)

heyho 

jetzt muss ich auch mal mein anliegen vortragen. ich habe dazu zwar schon einige sachen gelesen aber jetzt umso mehr durcheinander.

vor einiger zeit habe ich hier im ibc forum einen gebrauchten Dh 720 2010er Rahmen gekauft.

im rahmen sitzt ein shimane pressfit lager dass meines wissens für hollowtech II ausgelegt ist. ! 

Kettenführung ist natürlich die originale dran.

soweit so gut. der nette mann der mir das teil verkauft hatte meinte dass eine 73er kurbel passt. also nichtsahnend kauft ich mir also ne 73er saint. 

kam mir beim dranbasteln etwas kurz vor hat aber gepasst und ich hab mir nichtsweiter dabei gedacht. allerdings passt das kettenblatt nur auf die innenseite. anders wars meinermeinung nach nicht machbar wegen der kettenführung.

als ich letztens in nem bikeshop war wegen ner kleinen reperatur wurde ich drauf hingewiesen dass ich ne 83er kurbel bräuchte. 

hab von nem bekannten mal die 83er saint demontiert und geschaut. damit komm ich aber garnich klar mit dem lager das drin sitzt.


meine frage ist also 
1 - welche kurbellänge ist denn nun richtig ? 73 oder 83 ?
2 - hab ich nen generellen fehler eingebaut und sehs einfach nicht?

hoffe mir kann wer helfen...

//EDIT:

Ich habe jetzt nochmal dran rumgebastelt und meinermeinung nach passt das mit der 73er gut!
Die Kettenlinie sieht etwas unschön aus aber es lässt sich sauber schalten seit ich den passenden schalhebel hab xD. 
Was noch ne frage wäre ist ob es schlimm ist dass auf der antriebsseite die kurbel ganz leicht am strebenschutz schleift. ist nicht dramatisch aber ist eben so.


----------



## nossiex (17. Juni 2012)

danke dir... da fährt man in nen bikeshop und wird fast schon ausgelacht weil man alles falsch gemacht hat.. dabei stimmts :O


----------



## Great Marvin (21. Juni 2012)

Moin,

kann mir jemand den Radstand vom aktuellen DH Modell sagen in Größe L. Finde im Internet nichts......möglichst mit Boxxer Gabel.

Fällt der Rahmen klein aus? bin 189cm und fahre gerne längere Bikes im Moment ein 2011er Demo hat jemand einen Vergleich?

Schon mal danke


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Juni 2012)

Hey Jungs, 
ich brauch ein wenig Hilfe. Habe mir gerade einen gebrauchten Lapierre DH Rahmen von 2010 gekauft, leider ohne die passende Kettenführung. Wo kann ich eine solche noch herbekommen?
Danke!

@marvin: Das Lapierre in L entspricht gefühlt dem Demo in M, der Radstand mit Boxxer ist 1184mm.


----------



## roberto.d (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Hat jemand von Euch eventuell noch einen Hinterbau von 2010 DH720 oder auch 920 rum liegen den er auch noch günstig abzugeben hat? Also von dem VPP System. Am besten wäre die Schwarz Rot Weiße Variante aber am Ende ist mir die Farbe egal. Hab meinen ein wenig zerbeult. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## puschie (1. Juli 2012)

...hab noch ne kettenführung fürs 2010er...bei interesse bitte melden...


----------



## trek88 (1. Juli 2012)

Jetzt bin ich mein DH 920 2009 noch ne Weile mit Riß im Steuerrohr gefahren. Heute in Leogang hab ich dann festgestellt, daß sich der Riß vergrößert (wer hätte das gedacht  ) So fahr ich jetzt nicht mehr. Jetzt würde ich gerne Kontakt mit Lapierre aufnehmen, find aber irgendwie keine E-Mail Adresse auf ihrer Seite. Hat da zufällig jemand eine?
Danke schonmal
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## RageDriver (1. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen ,

beim 2011 Model welche Dämpferbuchsen breiten sind da verbaut und welcher Bolzendurchmesser oder Schrauben haben sie. 
Und passt in den Rahmen ein Vivid Air?
LG


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Juli 2012)

trek88 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mein DH 920 2009 noch ne Weile mit Riß im Steuerrohr gefahren. Heute in Leogang hab ich dann festgestellt, daß sich der Riß vergrößert (wer hätte das gedacht  ) So fahr ich jetzt nicht mehr. Jetzt würde ich gerne Kontakt mit Lapierre aufnehmen, find aber irgendwie keine E-Mail Adresse auf ihrer Seite. Hat da zufällig jemand eine?
> Danke schonmal
> Gruß
> Dennis



Du musst dich an einen Händler in Deutschland wenden.
Lapierre wickelt das nicht mit Endkunden ab....

@ Ragedriver: 19x8mm. Vivid Air habe ich noch nie probiert oder gesehen. Glaube nicht dass der passt, da die Air Can Büchse wahrscheinlich zu dick ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2012)

@trek88:

Hast du was bei Lapierre erreicht?


----------



## trek88 (4. Juli 2012)

Servus,
von Lapierre habe ich als Antwort bekommen, daß Garantieabwicklungen nur über ihre Händler laufen, und ich soll mich doch an einen von diesen wenden. Dazu dann der Link zu ihrem Händlernetz.
Ich habe jetzt mal mit Hibike Kontakt aufgenommen, da dies der einzige Lapierre Händler ist, mit dem ich bis jetzt was zu tun hatte. Außerdem habe ich mit denen immer recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die fragen jetzt für mich mal bei Lapierre an, ob sie da was machen wollen.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## mschinke (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was meint ihr, ich möchte mein Lapierre DH 990 von 2009 verkaufen. Der Neupreis war mal 5500. Was kann man da noch verlangen wenn man es jetzt verkaufen möchte.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Norman. (5. Juli 2012)

Hm.. Da es ja jetzt schon 3, bald 4 neuere Rahmen gibt und die haltbarkeit der alten Rahmen ja immer sone Sache war, denke ich noch so 2000. Das ist aber die definitive Obergrenze. Auch wenn ne Fox 40 usw. dran. Sind.. Das Zeug ist immerhin 3-4 Jahre alt!


----------



## RageDriver (15. Juli 2012)

huhu,

könnt ihr mir ein dämpfer setup für den fox dhx RC4 mit einer 350 feder in etwa sagen? beim 2011 model...

ich wiege 70kg mit ausrüstung. 

LG


----------



## RageDriver (15. Juli 2012)

huhu,

könnt ihr mir ein dämpfer setup für den fox dhx RC4 mit einer 350 feder in etwa sagen? Beim 2011 model...

ich wiege 70kg mit ausrüstung. 

LG


----------



## Brummaman (17. Juli 2012)

kann mir jemand kurz sagen welchen reach das lapierre dh920 in large von 2011/12 genau hat?

brauche eine wirklich zuverlässige angabe und hab leider keins mehr an dem ich selbst messen könnte...


----------



## trek88 (18. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder. Ich habe heute von Hibike eine Antwort bekommen bezüglich meines Lapierre DH 920 von 2009 mit Riß. Ich bekomme auf Kulanz einen 2012 Rahmen zu nem Sonderpreis. Damit kann ich leben.
Allerdings ist kein Dämpfer dabei, da kommt erstmal der DHX 5.0 rein.
Von der Länge müsste der passen, aber kann mir jemand die Buchsenmaße sagen, daß ich die gleich besorgen kann.
Danke
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## der freed (18. Juli 2012)

meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Juli 2012)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## puschie (19. Juli 2012)

brauchst auch ne neue kettenführung...


----------



## trek88 (19. Juli 2012)

@puschie
falls ich gemeint bin, nee die bekomme ich mit.
nen steuersatz und ein innenlager werde ich brauchen.
kann mir da jemand was passendes sagen?

gruß
dennis


----------



## Brummaman (19. Juli 2012)

smak schrieb:


> S = 600mm
> L = 620mm
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1112250




Danke, aber das sind leider nicht die reach Werte.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2012)

@Brumma: zurück zum Lapierre (nachdem das Trek nie fertig wird) ?


----------



## Brummaman (19. Juli 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Brumma: zurück zum Lapierre (nachdem das Trek nie fertig wird) ?



Das Trek ist schon fertig. Hab nur noch kein Bild hochgeladen.
Die reach Werte Brauch ich weil ich was am Cockpit vom Trek ändern will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2012)

Ach so ! Dann laß irgendwann mal sehen. Finde den 9.9 Rahmen nämlich sooo gut.


----------



## Brummaman (20. Juli 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ach so ! Dann laß irgendwann mal sehen. Finde den 9.9 Rahmen nämlich sooo gut.



Kommt die Tage


----------



## der freed (20. Juli 2012)

Ich kann es die tage mal messen...! Muss nur nochmal schauen wie ich den wert genau bekomme!


----------



## Brummaman (20. Juli 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> Ich kann es die tage mal messen...! Muss nur nochmal schauen wie ich den wert genau bekomme!



Wäre nett.
R ist reach :
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/data/acms/tekst/geometry_389/images/pic_geo-mtb.jpg.v=1


----------



## trek88 (20. Juli 2012)

@ smak
danke für die infos, innenlager ist bestellt, den steuersatz verwende ich weiter, den hab ich vor kurzem erst gewechselt.


----------



## der freed (20. Juli 2012)

so ich hab mal gemessen und nachgelesen
FREERIDE 2/12 sagt 405mm
meine messeung liegt allerdings eher bei 415-420mm

leider nicht ganz so genau wie gewollt...!


----------



## Brummaman (20. Juli 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> so ich hab mal gemessen und nachgelesen
> FREERIDE 2/12 sagt 405mm
> meine messeung liegt allerdings eher bei 415-420mm
> 
> leider nicht ganz so genau wie gewollt...!




danke 
lapierre sollte sich mal ein bsp an trek nehmen was die maßangaben ihrer rahmen betreffen


----------



## Brummaman (23. Juli 2012)

smak schrieb:


> Das sollte aber passen, habe bei meinem "S" Rahmen 385mm gemessen!




was sollte passen? seine messung oder die der freeride?


----------



## Norman. (23. Juli 2012)

Was ist das für eine Kurbelgarnitur? 


der freed schrieb:


> meins


----------



## Brummaman (23. Juli 2012)

Norman. schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kurbelgarnitur?



bild anklicken, in der galerie auf original größe klicken, kurbelname ablesen, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2012)

Shimano Hone, 170mm.


----------



## der freed (24. Juli 2012)

Danke San Andreas!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2012)

Paßt super in dein Rad !


----------



## puschie (29. Juli 2012)

hallo...also ich habe die kettenführung nicht dazubekommen:-(egal...und die alte passte auch nicht!
andere frage...ich hab das 2011 dh720 (im austausch fürs 2010er, wegen rissen im steuerrohr)....und schon wieder ein fieses knacken im steuerrohr! lenker und gabel sind es definitiv nicht...hat da irgendwer mal was gehört? risse sehe ich, wie bereits bei meinem 2010er auch nicht...langsam nervts...!!!


----------



## gaudesven (29. Juli 2012)

Steuersatz?


----------



## puschie (29. Juli 2012)

ne...


----------



## der freed (31. Juli 2012)

ich weiss es ist eine galerie aber ich hab auch so mal noch eine frage...!
wer fährt denn hier mit einen RC4? und wenn ja wie hat er ihn abgestimmt? bin noch auf der suche nach dem richtigem setup...

wenn das nichts wird steig ich vielleicht auf ein elka um, bin in der boxxer absolut begeistert davon...wobei es da wohl noch kein neues tuning gibt für die 2011 jahrgänge!


----------



## Zerum (31. Juli 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> bin in der boxxer absolut begeistert davon...



hä?


----------



## der freed (31. Juli 2012)

elka kartusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (31. Juli 2012)

Ui, aus dem thread wird man ja richtig schlau, es gibt doch tatsächlich kartuschen von elka für boxxer gabeln  hab so auf die schnelle über google aber keinen preis ausmachen können und auch nicht, wann die kartusche für die forty kommt, weiß da eventuell jemand was?

Aber, um auf die frage zurückzukommen... Leider wird dir da niemand so schnell helfen können @der freed..
die einstellung der high/lowspeed compression und der zugstufe ist abhängig von der strecke, vom fahrergewicht und vom fahrkönnen..
bis man die beste einstellung raus hat braucht man halt einfach ein weilchen.. ist leider so.

ich würde dir generell aber raten lieber eine weichere feder und mehr dämpfung zu fahren als einer harte feder mit wenig / garkeiner dämpfung


----------



## der freed (6. August 2012)

also denn original preis kenne ich auch nicht, hab das gute stück gebraucht gekauft! bin allerdings super begeistert von der performence! 

ja wahrscheinlich hast du recht damit! muss mich halt doch mal eine weile mit testen auseinandersetzten, auch wenn es eher nervig ist aber anderst geht es nunmal nicht! das mit der weicheren feder ist geschmacksache würde ich sagen! hatte erst eine 400er drin und fahre jetzt mit 450 was mir deutlich besser gefällt, passt besser zur gabel und ich hab es gerne etwas straffer, will das nicht über die dämpfungen machen!


----------



## roberto.d (22. August 2012)

Hi kann mir einer von Euch mal kurz ein paar Sachen bestätigen für das DH Team 2012? Will vom 2010 Modell hochrüsten.
- Kettenführung ist im Gegensatz zum 2010 Modell (da war die Back Plate ja speziell für Lapierre) jetzt eine Standard Kettenfürhung mit ISCG 05?
- Kurbel bleibt 68/73?
- Pressfit bleibt damit auch?
- Steuersatz bleibt auch ein 1.1/8  weil dieser in die exzenter Lagerschalen eingepresst wird?
Irgendwas was ich noch beachten sollte?

Und noch eine Frage der allgemeineren Art: Shimano Saint oder Truvativ Descendant, hat jemand schon mal nachgewogen mit 36er Kettenblatt? Kaputt bekommt man ja wohl beide nicht.


----------



## der freed (22. August 2012)

Alles richtig soweit!  
Steuersatz ein ganz normalen semi-intigrierten...!

Saint! Gewicht hin oder her! Die 2013er ist ja nochmal deutlich leichter geworden....! Oder schwarze XT kurbel in 165mm!


----------



## roberto.d (22. August 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> Alles richtig soweit!
> Steuersatz ein ganz normalen semi-intigrierten...!
> 
> Saint! Gewicht hin oder her! Die 2013er ist ja nochmal deutlich leichter geworden....! Oder schwarze XT kurbel in 165mm!



Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## publicenemy (26. August 2012)

hello jungs 


was haltet ihr davon ein gebrauchtes/ neues dh920 (rahmen) von einer privatperson zu kaufen? wie hoch ist das risiko eines rahmenbruches etc. und wie quer stellt sich lapierre bei garantiefragen? 
wo gibt es die rahmen sonst halbwegs billig? und wer ist der Importeur?


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (26. August 2012)

Welches Jahr?


----------



## Zerum (26. August 2012)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Kaputt bekommt man ja wohl beide nicht.



Man bekommt alles kaputt wenn man will^^
Und Kurbeln verbiegen sich auch ganz gerne mal....
Saint is halt schwerer und stabiler, Descendant leichter..
Wenn du wesentlich schwerer als 80 Kilo bist und rel. schnell unterwegs würd ich dir auch eher zur Saint raten.




publicenemy schrieb:


> hello jungs
> 
> 
> was haltet ihr davon ein gebrauchtes/ neues dh920 (rahmen) von einer privatperson zu kaufen? wie hoch ist das risiko eines rahmenbruches etc. und wie quer stellt sich lapierre bei garantiefragen?
> ...



Wenn's ein 2010er (oder früher) ist: lass die Finger davon!
Wenns ein 2011er oder neuer ist: würde sagen kommt auf den Preis an. Lapierre ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht sonderlich kulant bei Zweitbesitzern, aber die neuen Rahmen machen auch wenig Probleme. Allerdings könntest du mit demjenigen ja einen Deal aushandeln dass, falls du jemals Probleme mit dem Rahmen haben solltest, er die Garantieabwicklung über seinen Namen laufen lässt etc.
Wenn du das hinbekommst...


----------



## publicenemy (26. August 2012)

und was ist so ein angemessener preis für ein leicht gebrauchtes in gutem zustand?

passt ein vivid air in den lapierre rahmen?


----------



## Norman. (26. August 2012)

also ab 2011er Baujahr kann er schon 3000â¬ verlangen... Bei sehr edlem aufbau auch 3500â¬.
Edit: Sry war ja bloÃ Rahmen... Dann so 1500â¬ bis 2000â¬


----------



## Zerum (26. August 2012)

Was denn jetzt, neu oder gebraucht^^
in eBay ist zB einer drin, der den Frame schon seit.. 2 oder 3 Monaten inseriert (sprich: geht für das Geld nicht weg)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lapierre-DH-...rradteile&hash=item1c2aa59e2a#ht_12616wt_1026


----------



## Norman. (26. August 2012)

Ist aber auch ein RC2 drin...


----------



## publicenemy (26. August 2012)

nene ohne dämpfer 1650, würde den dämpfer eh nicht nehmen. 
nunja, passt ein vivid air eigentlich rein?


----------



## Norman. (26. August 2012)

Dann hängts echt vom Zustand ab. Wenn der Rahmen wirklich kaum benutzt und so gut wie neu ist kann er da schon 1500 verlangen. 1650 ist zu viel.


----------



## Zerum (26. August 2012)

Versteh zwar nicht wieso du da nen Luftdämpfer drin fahren willst, aber prinzipiell schon, wenn der Vivid ne 240mm EBL hat.


----------



## publicenemy (26. August 2012)

gewicht ? mal was anderes. denke wenn man den rahmen gut aufbaut müsste man doch ne 15 vorm komma bekommen? alle schwärmen vom vivid air, und wenn ich eh ein neuen dämpfer kaufen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (26. August 2012)

joa gut, leicht isser... gut musst du wissen, aber auf 15,xx kommt man auch ohne Luftdämpfer ohne an den falschen Enden zu sparen. Ich hätte in nem Downhiller nur Angst dass ich den spätestens nach der zehnten Abfahrt (sorry) durchfotz....


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. August 2012)

Finde 1650,- für den 2012er Team Rahmen ein guter Kurs.
Aufbau unter 16 kg wird  schwierig ohne pannenanfällige Freeridegummis und Luftdämpfer.

Das auf dem Bild wiegt ohne Pedale 16,9 kg.

Sparen könnte man noch:
X0 Kurbel : c.a. 100g
Easton Carbonlenker: 100g
vorne noch ne Flow EX Felge: 60g
leichterer Sattel und Stütze: 150g
Boxxer Luft statt Coil: 300g
X0 Bremsen und Schaltung: 120g

Man käme dann rechnerisch auf 16,07 kg. Mit ner Titanfeder oder Luftfämpfer hätte man dann die 15,xx erreicht.


----------



## Norman. (27. August 2012)

So, ich bräuchte auch eine preisliche Beratung:
Will mein DH auch loswerden.. Habs immer super gepflegt und gewartet. Technisch also 1a. Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremsen haben noch nie Probleme gemacht.. Deemax hat hinten 4 frische SKF-Lager bekommen. Zwei Macken hats leider, wie ihr auf den Bildern seht. Hauptrahmen ist fast Makellos, da abgeklebt  Wie viel kann ich dafür noch verlangen? 
Gruß Norman













http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/lapierre1.jpg/


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2012)

1650 eur. ich nehms dann ! danke


----------



## Norman. (27. August 2012)




----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2012)

besseres angebot hast du bis jetzt nicth


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2012)

Also, der Lapierre Rahmen gefällt mir ja auch gut, aber nach den häufigen Rahmenschäden würde ich mir keinen antun.


----------



## Zerum (29. August 2012)

die Probleme hatten die alten bis 2010, die neuen machen keine Probleme


----------



## Norman. (29. August 2012)

Jop.. Hatte 4 Bekannte, denen der alte gebrochen ist, wie mir auch... Der neue hält bei allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2012)

so nun da ich mich jetzt durch den halben Fred gelesen hab....ich kann nur sagen das ich begeistert bin vom Pendbox!
mein Aufbau kommt mit Pedalen auf 17,5 Kg....

.mtb-news.de


----------



## Norman. (14. September 2012)

Wow
Das rot kommt extrem gut...


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2012)

jo Danke...ist nicht so langweilig schwarz grau 
hatte mein Glory 01 so schon aufgebaut


----------



## Norman. (14. September 2012)

So ähnlic wird mein neues Intense auch. Allerdings mit roten DT-Felgen und Saintnaben. Bin mal gesapnnt, wie das aussieht
Den FR 2300-Laufradsatz gibts ja leider nicht mehr


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2012)

So toll war der auch nicht und Ersatzteile waren sauteuer.


----------



## Forstking (14. September 2012)

klasse aufgebaut 


Black-Down schrieb:


> so nun da ich mich jetzt durch den halben Fred gelesen hab....ich kann nur sagen das ich begeistert bin vom Pendbox!
> mein Aufbau kommt mit Pedalen auf 17,5 Kg....
> 
> .mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (14. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So toll war der auch nicht und Ersatzteile waren sauteuer.


Na, dann kann ich hoffen, dass die FR600 besser sind.... Die sind neu dieses Jahr, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2012)

Denke ja. Ist ja alles eine Frage des Fahrstil. Ein Kumpel fährt seit Jahren DT 5.1er und 6.1er und hat keine Probleme. Und er ist nicht langsam unterwegs.


----------



## Norman. (14. September 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Nochmal Lob an das Team


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2012)

mein Bruder hatte sich mal nen Satz mit Alexrims supra D und Bor Naben machen lassen
1880g und die Felgen waren sehr haltbar
leider aber nicht für Tubless geeignet und den Satz den ich da hab der war schon in meinem Glory verbaut
die Felgen sind Sau teuer aber so richtig was ab können die nicht....


----------



## Norman. (14. September 2012)

Black-Down schrieb:


> mein Bruder hatte sich mal nen Satz mit Alexrims supra D und Bor Naben machen lassen
> 1880g und die Felgen waren sehr haltbar
> leider aber nicht für Tubless geeignet und den Satz den ich da hab der war schon in meinem Glory verbaut
> die Felgen sind Sau teuer aber so richtig was ab können die nicht....


Die 600er? Bin mal gespannt.. Wildbad wirds rausfinden


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2012)

ich erst auf´s Bike...bin erst einen Tag damit in Braunlage gefahren....sehr geil und ein absolut geniales Gefühl...fühlte sich an wie "Angekommen" auf dem Bike

fahre am 29.09. damit nach Finale Ligure und freu mich schon auf die Trails hier


----------



## Norman. (15. September 2012)

Ist auch ein extrem geiles Bike
War das geil, als ich den 2011er Rahmen als Garantierahmen bekommen hab und das erste Mal damit in Wildbad gefahren bin


----------



## puschie (15. September 2012)

hallo...jemand probleme mit dem 2011er rahmen...mein steuerrohr knackt schon wieder...


----------



## Norman. (15. September 2012)

puschie schrieb:


> hallo...jemand probleme mit dem 2011er rahmen...mein steuerrohr knackt schon wieder...


Hey, hat ich auch schonmal... Bei mir hats geholfen, die Gabel auszubauen und alles, wirklich alles mit Bremsenreiniger zu entfetten und anschliesend neu zu fetten... Also auch die ganzen Dichtungsgummis aus der Lagerabdeckkappe raus


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2012)

@norman: was kommt für ein neues Bike bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (15. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @_norman_: was kommt für ein neues Bike bei dir ?


Intense M9. Dauert allerdings noch 2-3 Wochen.. 
Lapierre bleibt vermutlich auch noch da.. Werd es gerade nicht zum vorgestellten Preis los.. Vllt. im Frühjahr


----------



## Zerum (16. September 2012)

smak schrieb:


> Soll der Händler halt mal nen neuen Steuersatz verbauen....



Geil  Wenn man Probleme so angeht heißt man Mr. Sorglos


----------



## der freed (16. September 2012)

Ich hab bei mir die schalen der winkelverstellung ausgebaut, gereinigt und dann mit mittelfester schraubsicherung wieder eingebaut! Seit dem macht die karre kein Geräusch mehr vorne! Das die Kiste nach jedem regen knackt, bei den ganzen kleinen lagern ist aber auch kein wunder...! Nach jedem zweiten Park Besuch kann man das teil zerlegen und säubern! Zumindest ist es bei mir so!

Der nächste Rahmen wird wohl was einfacheres vom serviert her...außer mir fällt ein neuer wilson in die Hände! 

hier mal meins, neu sind der ranthal lenker 20mm rise und die push on griff, bin begeistert von den griffen. halbbarkeit und wirklicher parktest stehen noch aus! 





sorry handy bild + schlechter rumspielerrei!


----------



## dh-noob (24. September 2012)

Auch wenn es mir recht schwer fällt den gut funktionierenden Rahmen abzugeben, wird sich das in den kommenden Wochen entscheiden. Falls jemand jemand kennt, der dafür in Frage käme...


----------



## Zerum (24. September 2012)

Jetzt ist dafür eher ne schlechte Zeit, würds an deiner Stelle nächstes Fühjahr im Bikemarkt und/oder eBay weghauen.
Hab meinen, an zwei Stellen gerissenen 2010er auch verkaufen können


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Zerum schrieb:


> Jetzt ist dafür eher ne schlechte Zeit, würds an deiner Stelle nächstes Fühjahr im Bikemarkt und/oder eBay weghauen.
> Hab meinen, an zwei Stellen gerissenen 2010er auch verkaufen können


 
Wie viel hast´n für den Rahmen noch bekommen?


----------



## Zerum (24. September 2012)

400, aber der Hauptrahmen war komplett im Ar*** 
4cm langer Riss im Oberrohr und ein ca 2cm langer Riss in der Tretlagergegend.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Da ist doch 400â¬ ein echt guter Preis


----------



## Norman. (24. September 2012)

Wer kauft denn bitte nen gerissenen Rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (24. September 2012)

Naja.. stell dir vor dir bricht ne Strebe oder ein Gelenk oder sonst was.. der komplette Hinterbau meines Rahmens war ja noch 1A intakt.
Weißte was so ein Hinterbau neu vom Hersteller kostet? 
Kannste dir ausrechnen.. dafür bekommste den gleichen Frame komplett als gebraucht 
In meinem Fall hat er ihn schweißen lassen, mit Verstärkungen usw.. weiß nicht ob das so ne gute Idee ist, hab gesagt er soll mir die Bilder schicken wenn's fertig ist


----------



## Norman. (24. September 2012)

Okay


----------



## Zerum (24. September 2012)

Es melden sich auch übrigens erstaunlich viele Leute, die dann meinen "Dir is schon klar dass des Teil Schrott is... aber ich geb dir 50 dafür"
Ja, wenn ich dann gefragt hab wozu derjenige den Rahmen dann braucht, wenn er denn so Schrott ist, kam entweder garkeine Antwort mehr oder "Wanddeko" 
Naja so kommt man als Jugendlicher sicher auch an seinen Downhiller, man muss nur den richtigen finden


----------



## 3ride (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe zum Saisonabschluss auch noch Mal Zeit gefunden die Karre etwas zu säubern und zu fotografieren 

This was 2012:





Greez
3ride


----------



## der freed (4. Oktober 2012)

Krasses Pony!


----------



## njoerd (5. Oktober 2012)

Brutal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

@3ride:

Geiles Fahrwerk


----------



## Zerum (5. Oktober 2012)

Hammer


----------



## Monster666 (5. Oktober 2012)

@3ride: schönes gerät!
aber warum so ein kurzer Vorbau und den Sattel dermassen weit vorne?


----------



## Zerum (5. Oktober 2012)

is wohl ein kleiner Mensch


----------



## 3ride (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke @all!

Sattel hab ich nur so montiert gehabt nach dem Putzen, hab beim Fahren eh gemerkt dass da was nicht passt haha  - fahr ihn weiter vorne.
Vorbau ist echt kurz, passt für meine Größe aber super - Rahmen ist ein Large - und ich mags lieber kompakt .


Greez
3ride


----------



## roberto.d (7. Oktober 2012)

Na dann hier mal mein Baby:
Race Ready und nach dem ersten beiden Einsätzen für absolut Genial befunden. 







(Größe L, 16,5 kg inklusive Pedale)


----------



## Black-Down (8. Oktober 2012)

hach was soll ich sagen...das DH Pendbox ist fast immer eine Augenweide 
ich bin grad aus Finale zurück und hatte VIEL Spass mit meinem dort


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2012)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Na dann hier mal mein Baby:
> Race Ready und nach dem ersten beiden Einsätzen für absolut Genial befunden.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geiles Gerät


----------



## der freed (11. Oktober 2012)

warum sind eure den so leicht  meins ist bei 17,4 oder so! wird wohl an DX und Conti liegen?!


----------



## Black-Down (14. Oktober 2012)

17,4 sind gut und viel leichter muss auch nicht sein...es soll ja auch halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (16. Oktober 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> warum sind eure den so leicht  meins ist bei 17,4 oder so! wird wohl an DX und Conti liegen?!



Die Contis sind auch nicht schwerer als andere Reifen.. Meine Kaiser mit BlackChilli wiegen glaube ich auch 1,2kg...


----------



## 3ride (16. Oktober 2012)

Yup - hatte Mal Kaiser (gewogen 1280g) und Baron (gewogen 1360g). Leider bieten die ihre Reifen ja nicht als Tubeless-Versionen an und die normalen sind anscheinend (hab ich nicht ausprobiert) schwer dicht zu bekommen.
Ich denke roberto.d wird seine Minions auch Tubeless fahren, sonst kommt man nicht auf das Gewicht  (spart insgesamt 400g für Schläuche).
Abgesehen davon bin ich ein Tubeless-Fan und mach das nicht vorrangig wegen dem Gewicht...


Greez
3ride


----------



## Black-Down (16. Oktober 2012)

also ich bin auch tubless-fan und fahre die normalen Minions tubless mit Milch 
mein Bike bringt 17,5 auf die Waage aber meine Räder wiegen leider schon 2280g
17,5 sind ausreichend und noch leichter um jeden Preis ist nix für mich


----------



## 3ride (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja geb ich dir eh recht - Funktion muss auf alle Fälle im Vordergrund stehen! Titanfeder würd Dir evtl. noch 200g bringen, aber um mehr als 1.- Euro pro Gramm...
Mein LRS ist ein Custom-Aufbau und wiegt 2020g und zusammen mit Luftgabel und Dämpfer machts dann schon einen Unterschied. Ich hätt mir die Federelemente aber nicht behalten wenn ich nicht absolut davon überzeugt wäre - wie gesagt - ein paar Gramm auf oder ab sind echt egal wenn etwas dafür viel besser funktioniert oder haltbarer ist!


Greez
3ride
 @Black-Down - finde Deine Rot-Schwarz Kombi übrigens stark!


----------



## Black-Down (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke ;-)
ich bin auch sehr begeistert vom Bike


----------



## Black-Down (17. Oktober 2012)

@3ride

dein Bike ist auch sehr schick !
was mich mal interessieren würde wie der Luftdämpfer so geht...ich mag den Fox sehr und in dem Bike ist das Zusammenspiel RC4 und der geniale Hinterbau echt traumhaft
ich könnte mir noch einen neuen LRS zusammenstellen der dann nur 1850g wiegt mit Alexrims SupraD Felgen...diese sind aber leider nicht Tublessfähig und darauf lege ich mittlerweile viel Wert


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Oktober 2012)

Fahre seit 2 Monaten ZTR Flow Ex, die ist schön breit, leicht und Tubelessfähig. Mit denen, Hopenaben und Sapim Race Speichen kommt man auf c.a. 1860g.
Bisher 2 Rennen damit gefahren und ein paar Trainings .... hält.


----------



## roberto.d (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hier kurz noch eine antwort zu meinem bike. Ja, ich fahr die minions tubeless, geht super und in kombination mit den deemax hab ich auch noch nie probleme gehabt. Ich hab bei dem bike auch keine kompromisse gemacht, haltbarkeit stand ganz klar vor gewicht, aber ich hab halt in ne titanfeder investiert und zum beispiel den 130g (gewogen 142g) sattel drauf. Ich hab also bei allen teilen aufs gewicht geschaut aber immer erst nach der funktion. Alleine bei den Pedalen kann man da ja richtig daneben greifen. Hab auch noch kein einziges carbonteil (abgesehen von der orginalen dämpferabdeckung  ) verbaut oder luftfederelemente. War am ende selber überrascht als es an der waage hing. hab aber auch auf details geachte und den kleinen fender nicht verbaut, züge innen verlegt und damit die kleinen ösen abmontiert etc. (ich weiß das sind nur ein paar gramm, aber am ende eben vielleicht der unterschied zwischen 17,0 und 16,9 und das ohne einbußen)  alles in allen bin ich sehr zufrieden und bisher ist alles gut.
Und ich find das lapierre insgesamt echt schön, obwohl es am anfang (2011) etwas gewöhnung bedurfte.  deshalb gefallen mir eure bike eben auch und alles was unter 18kg ist finde ich für DH auch heute noch voll akzeptabel.


----------



## Black-Down (17. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut 
ich hab eine total geniale selvmade Kefü mit nur 152 g drann
diese hat den Test in Finale trotz einiger steinkontakte sehr gut überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ride (18. Oktober 2012)

Tubeless ist die e13 auch nicht - funktioniert aber sehr gut mit Felgenband + Milch. Dafür hält sie aber so wirklich was aus. Auch ein Teil bei dem es mir drauf ankam, dass es über längere Zeit problemlos hält. Und zusammen mit den Acros-Naben und CX-Ray ist es leichter, billiger und besser aufgebaut als der original e13-LRS.
Bzgl. Dämpfer - für mich hat der RC4 in diesem Bike wirklich sehr gut funktioniert. Ich hatte gar keinen Grund einen DB auszuprobieren, weil der Fox nach etwas Abstimmungsarbeit fast perfekt war. Ich kann jetzt mangels Vergleich nicht objektiv sagen, dass der BOS das beste ist das es gibt, aber ich denke es ist Kompliment genug zu sagen, dass er für mich zumindest gleich gut funktioniert wie der RC4 vorher 


Greez
3ride


----------



## biker20 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich habe nun ein 2010er Lapierre DH und wollte mir jetzt eine neue Kurbel holen weil die jetztige völlig eingegammelt ist, weiß aber nicht welches Innenlager ich z.B. für eine Truvativ Descendant benötige weil ich mich mit den Presslagern nicht so auskenne. Schön währs wenn jemand gleich auch einen Link zu einem Lager hätte. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Oktober 2012)

Du brauchst das hier:

http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-pressfit-gxp-innenlager#/path/term-id/42


----------



## Zerum (22. Oktober 2012)

Das verlinkte Innenlager ist natürlich auf deine genannte Descendant Kurbel bezogen.
Für eine Shimano Kurbel brauchst du ein Shimano Pressfit.


----------



## kevinprice (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
bin seit 4 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines DH 920 Mod. 2012.
Bin rundum zufrieden und bereue nix.
Natürlich probiere ich jetzt einige Einstellungen an Dämpfer und Gabel aus.
Mittlerweile hab ich mein Setup gefunden und komme supi zurecht.
Nächstes We probiere ich mal eine hohe Gabelbrücke aus da ich den Eindruck habe dass ich mit 1,84 m und 95 Kg damit besser klar komme.
Ferner würde ich gern mal den Lenkwinkel ändern aber ich weiß net wie???
Kann mir mal jemand vertellen wie ich datt anstelle??
Würd mich außerdem mal interessieren wie ihr mit ähnlichem Körpergewicht und Größe klar kommt.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
Gruß Kevin


----------



## Norman. (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi, also du musst die Gabel ausbauen.. und dann die beiden Lagerschalen vorsichtig iwie rausbekommen und mit der Kerbe so rum wieder reinmachen, wie du es möchtest 
Ich hab das damals mit nem mit Tempo umwickelten Schraubenzieher und nem Gimmihammer gemacht... Ging super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (26. Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch....ich hab eine ähnliche Körperkonfiguration wie Du und auch ich komme bestens mit dem Bike klar 
versuche doch mal erst mit ner Klinge vom Cuttermesser zwischen Schale und Steuerrohr einen Spalt zu schaffen...dann könnten Beschädigungen sehr klein ausfallen.


----------



## Tim777 (27. Oktober 2012)

@ 3ride:

welchen Vorbau hast Du denn auf deinem Lapierre?


----------



## 3ride (27. Oktober 2012)

Fahre seit 3 Monaten den Straitline Ultra DM 28mm Vorbau - passt mir ganz gut, nur zum Luftdruck einstellen an der Gabel muss ich die obere Gabelbrücke immer lösen weil zu wenig Platz zum Lenker ist.
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/index.php/products/stems/ultra-dm-28mm


Greez
3ride


----------



## F-R-W (29. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Leute,
fahre seit 2 Jahren ein HD 920 (2009er)
Leider muss das gute Stück jetzt verkauft werden da ich vorerst nicht mehr DH fahren kann/darf.
Jetzt fragen alle auf die Anzeige "Größe M/L??"
Ich weis es aber leider nicht mehr *schäm* und drauf stehen tut es auch nirgends ODER???
Kann mir jemand mal die Maße seines M/L Rahmens posten dass ich vergleichen kann?
Danke für die Hilfe =)


----------



## FreerideDD (29. Oktober 2012)

frage ! lapierre 720 DH 2011 größe L 

bin 1,78 ... passt das ?

hab ein verlockendes angebot bekommen


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Theoretisch wäre ne M besser.


----------



## FreerideDD (29. Oktober 2012)

2011er da gibs nur s und L 

die S is zu klein


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> 2011er da gibs nur s und L
> 
> die S is zu klein


 
Mit 1,78m könnte ne L aber auch deutlich zu groß sein.


----------



## FreerideDD (29. Oktober 2012)

aber rein von den werten her .... der reach nur 400mm ... das ist nicht viel 

das oberrohr ist trotzdem relativ lang das ist aber auch alles  ....


----------



## der freed (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich komm mit dem L Rahmen super zurecht...bin auch nur 1,76 oder 1,77m! Mag allerdings das etwas länger auch einfach und der L Rahmen wird 2013 ja auch zum M wenn mich nicht alles täuscht? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das passt,kurzer Vorbau und fertig!


----------



## kevinprice (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leutz,
aaalso hab jetzt mal auf meine Boxxer ne hohe Gabelbrücke geschraubt und den Lenkwinkel verstellt.
War zwar noch nicht im Park aber bei der Probefahrt wars schon ein geiles Gefühl.
Glaube ich hab mein Set up gefunden.

Im übrigen @FreerideDD
der Rahmen fällt ohnehin ziemlich klein aus.
L ist scho echt in Ordnung


----------



## kevinprice (30. Oktober 2012)

der freed schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit dem L Rahmen super zurecht...bin auch nur 1,76 oder 1,77m! Mag allerdings das etwas länger auch einfach und der L Rahmen wird 2013 ja auch zum M wenn mich nicht alles täuscht? !


 


Thats right.
Ist auch meine Info


----------



## lowpeda (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin mit meinen 1,80m das DH920 2012 ein paar mal in S und L gefahren. S hat mir besser gefallen.


----------



## kevinprice (30. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## lowpeda (31. Oktober 2012)

Interessant das du es besser weisst als ich.
Was ist meine Lieblingspizza?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2012)

Salami


----------



## Black-Down (2. November 2012)

wer nen Bike mag was sehr agil ist sollte mit unter 1,80 ne S fahren...
ich hab ne L und bin 1,82...passt wie Sau aber auch weil ich es eben mag denn die Länge läuft


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. November 2012)

Mit euren ganzen Grössen- Angaben:
Passt auf dass ihr das nicht zu sehr pauschalisiert. Das Verhältnis zwischen Schritt- und Oberköper- Länge  spielt eine grosse Rolle. 
Ich hab kurze Beine und einem langen Oberkörper. 
Ein Bekannter von mit ist 8 cm kleiner als ich. Sattelhöhe auf dem Bike ist bei Ihm 2 cm höher als bei mir. 
Auf meinem Bike schreit er dann aber, er läge ja waagerecht um an den Lenker zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moto3 (2. November 2012)

@Freizeit-biker   
Bei einem DH Bike ist das eine etwas eigene Sache und richtet sich sehr stark nach den eigenen Vorlieben!


----------



## lowpeda (2. November 2012)

Leider falsch. Ist ne Dönerpizza^^, es sei denn Kevinprice sagt, dass er sich das auch nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## kevinprice (7. November 2012)

Für mich bist du´n Schwachkopf.
Statt sich hier vernünftig hier zu unterhalten haust du hier so´ne ******* rein.
Erzähl das deiner Großmutter und nicht mir.


----------



## Black-Down (8. November 2012)

man man könnt Ihr bitte mal alle kurz drüber nachdenken um was es hier geht?
dim..dim..dim...dim..dim..dim...dim.....Ja richtig...Fahrräder und zwar geniale...
also bleibt sachlich

Danke


----------



## Black-Down (8. November 2012)

ich hab wie schonmal geschrieben eine "L" und bin mit meinen 1,82m sehr zufrieden...
ich kenne aber auch einige die mit der ähnlichen Körpergröße lieber was kleineres "kompaktes" fahren...dann ist die "S" sicherlich auch wählbar...
vergleiche doch einfach mal den Reach deines alten Bikes mit dem neuen Rahmen und sollte der ähnlich sein könnte es passen...oder irre ich mich?
Reach beim 2012 Pendbox "S" 38,5cm , 40 bei "L"

mein letztes Bike war ein 2010er Glory in "M" und was andere als super empfanden war gefühlt für mich zu kurz....Reach beträgt bei größe M 38cm(Glory)


----------



## half-devil333 (21. November 2012)

habe gerade mal den keller aufgeräumt und den fender für's unterrohr gefunden. kann einer von euch den gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (21. November 2012)

Als Weihnachtsgeschenk gerne!!! ;-)


----------



## kevinprice (25. November 2012)

Hey was willst denn für das Ding haben?
LG


----------



## trek88 (28. November 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hab in meinem 2012 Lapierre DH 920 noch einen alten DHX5.0 drin, möchte diesen jetzt aber gegen was neueres und besseres tauschen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel in dem Bike?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. November 2012)

Die Einstellmöglichkeiten am DB sind so groß, dass der mit jedem Rahmen harmoniert...


----------



## Forcierer. (14. Dezember 2012)

kurze Frage: Past ein Vivid Air in einen 2012er Rahmen problemlos rein? Hat den schon wer verbaut?


----------



## Deadmau5 (13. Januar 2013)

leute,ne ganz blöde frage,obwohl ich mir die antwort schön fast selber denken kann...bei 1,72/1,73m körpergröße nen L-rahmen....too much,oder?hab nen angebot bekommen welches FAST unschlagbar is,nur an der größe würde es wohl scheitern!!!


----------



## der freed (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 1,76cm (Schrittlänge: 82cm) und da ist L schon grenzwertig! Also wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich eher zu S greifen. Wobei aus L ab 2013 ja M geworden ist, wobei selbst dann würde ich eher zu S greifen! Ist einfach gut lang das Teil! Am Schluss liegt es aber natürlich auch am persönlichen Geschmack! 

Ich würde dir allerdings davon abraten!


----------



## Deadmau5 (13. Januar 2013)

gute antwort,danke dir!!!!  fahre momentan nen session in m und das ding is ja eh schon sehr klein,passt aber und dann auf nen riesiges umsteigen is bestimmt nich so pralle!


----------



## Black-Down (13. Januar 2013)

sicher ne "S" die "L" wird Dir zu groß sein

übrigens falls jemand einen Lapierre Spicy Rahmen hat und schon mit dem Gedanken spielte diesen zu veräußern...ich such einen in "M" und würde einen Covert in "M" verkaufen wollen


----------



## Black-Down (13. Januar 2013)

falls auch noch jemand Lapierre Aufkleber hat oder weiß wo ich sowas bekomme wäre ich dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Januar 2013)

@Black-Down

Wenn es dir um Decals geht, dann kannst du mal User schneidwerk anschreiben, der fertigt dir Sticker nach Wunsch.


----------



## 5zylinder (14. Januar 2013)

trek88 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich hab in meinem 2012 Lapierre DH 920 noch einen alten DHX5.0 drin, möchte diesen jetzt aber gegen was neueres und besseres tauschen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel in dem Bike?
> ...




Hallo Dennis,

ich fahre den DB im 2011er Rahmen, und bin super zufrieden!
Die richtige einstellung zu finden, ist am Anfang nicht einfach, da musst Du Dir Zeit nehmen.
Aber irgendwann entmystifizieren sich die ganzen knöpfchen, und Du kannst Dein perfektes Wunschsetup einstellen!
Da reichen auch schon viertel oder halbe Umdrehungen an den einstellknöpfen. Am besten Zettel und Kuli in die Hose, und aufschreiben!
Und immer wieder Hausstrecke ballern, dann klappt das recht schnell!

Ich hatte noch nie so ein schnelles DH-Bike! (fahre seit 1996 DH)

Grüsse
Marcel


----------



## Black-Down (15. Januar 2013)

@Freerider

danke werde ich mal nachfragen


----------



## careless-mau (15. Januar 2013)

Hi,
bin neulich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzschaltauge für mein 2011er DH auf der Homepage von Primussports gelandet. Dort wird von Ausfallenden berichtet, die das Innenlager um 6mm absenken. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen? Und wie viel flacher wird der Lenkwinkel dann?
Grüße
Maui


----------



## 3ride (15. Januar 2013)

@ careless-mau:

Ich bin die Ausfallenden mit -6mm schon die ganze 2012er Saison gefahren - hab auch hin und wieder zum Vergleich auf die originalen zurückgewechselt. Lenkwinkel wird geschätzt ca. 0,5° flacher - für mich fühlt sich das Bike damit viel besser an, ist aber wie alles natürlich Geschmackssache 
Der Unterschied ist aber deutlich spürbar - ich würd nur empfehlen keine 170er Kurbel mehr damit zu fahren, sonder ausschließlich 165er.


Greez
3ride


----------



## careless-mau (15. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Sind die Teile ein original Lapierre Ersatzteil u somit über den Vertragshändler beziehbar? Oder gibts die Ausfallenden auch irgendwo im Netz? Hab bisher in den gängigen Onlinshops nichts gefunden.


----------



## 3ride (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Händler hat sie für mich bei Lapierre bestellt.


Greez
3ride


----------



## trek88 (15. Januar 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe715a2a6ef37228ee4280df6ef250f0e/s/Lapierre-Schaltauge-Typ.html
 und da dann des für 57 euro


----------



## trek88 (15. Januar 2013)

Nicht vernünftig gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

@trek88

Was hast´n du jetzt eigentlich für ne Gabel drin? Die Boxxer oder ist die schon verkauft?


----------



## trek88 (15. Januar 2013)

@5zylinder: Danke für die Antwort, hab den CCDB mittlerweile auch zuhause liegen. Ich hatte den auch schonmal in einem Propain Rage.
Das mit dem weiten Verstellbereich war mir soweit schon klar.
Mir gings mehr um so Sachen wie Progression, da mir der beim Propain mit 30% Sag doch sehr häufig durchgeschlagen ist, und auch das komplette zudrehen der HSC keine wirkliche Verbesserung gebracht hat.


----------



## trek88 (15. Januar 2013)

@Freerider1504
Ich hab aktuell noch die Boxxer drin, aber da an der schon soviel kaputt war (nach 3 oder 4 Fahrtagen) wird die evtl. ersetzt.


----------



## 3ride (15. Januar 2013)

2011 und 2012 waren sie nicht Serie und die 2013er sind sowieso anders.

Es gibt einen ganz kleinen weißen Schriftzug "-6" auf jedem der beiden Ausfallenden.

Wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel alleine würd ich sie mir nicht kaufen - wie gesagt, macht schätzungsweise ca. 0,5° aus - aber das tiefere Tretlager fühlt sich definitiv anders (für mich besser) an.


Greez
3ride


----------



## 3ride (21. Januar 2013)

Mein Händler ist hier in Österreich, ich denke aber dass jeder Lapierre-Vertragshändler die Teile bestellen kann und hier im Forum gibts ja auch welche aus Deutschland - frag sonst mal Bikedude001 oder Papa Midnight.


Greez
3ride


----------



## dh-noob (22. Januar 2013)

Es ist leider wieder so weit. Heute der große Check für 2013. Und schon wieder trifft es mich. Nach dem einen ausgeschlagenen Lagersitz vor genau einem Jahr, musste ich heute erneut 2!! ausgeschlagene Lagersitze finden. Diesmal hat es beide Seiten des Hauptlagers erwischt!
Ich habe nach dem Vorfall im letzten Jahr, vor JEDER Fahrt die Bolzen überprüft und trotzdem sind die Lager so krass ausgeschlagen, dass man die kaputte Oberfläche brutalst mit dem Finger spürt. Ich könnte kotzen. So viel Ärger hat mir noch kein Rahmen beschert.   

Hier ein schlechtes Handyfoto, aber man kann alles auch so deutlich erkennen:







Wie hält denn bei euch der Rahmen? Dazu bin ich ja noch ein Leichtgewicht mit 66 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (22. Januar 2013)

Puh, krasse Nummer! Ich hab auch nur 72-74kg,
bei mir hält bis jetzt alles, mein Rahmen ist Baujahr 2011 und wurde von mir das
komplette Jahr 2012 gefahren.
Habe nach dem ersten Parkbesuch die Kiste komplett zerlegt, mit Motorex gefettet,
seitdem habe ich Ruhe im System...die Schrauben waren bei mir auch mal locker,
wobei sich das nach einem einmaligen anziehen erledigt hatte...

Sind ja leider recht viele die mit der Kiste ärger haben


----------



## dh-noob (22. Januar 2013)

Danke! Wie schon damals, war da kein Durchkommen bei Lapierre. Wie es auch smak feststellen musste, ist Lapierre da leider sehr unkooperativ. Eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust mehr auf den Stress. Gibts da vielleicht einen neuen Vertrieb oder Ansprechpartner? Gerne per PM!
Ich bin zwar nur Zweitbesitzer und der Rahmen ist nicht aus Deutschland, aber laut EU Gesetz gilt ja die Gewährleistung auf das Produkt und europaweit.


----------



## roberto.d (22. Januar 2013)

Hi, also mein Rahmen (2011) macht auch keine Probleme bisher und ich schone das Bike nicht.  Schön, dass sich das bei der großen Mehrheit auch so gestaltet.
Wünsch Dir aber Glück bei der Reklamation. Ich konnte mich in der Vergangenheit eigentlich nicht beschweren (hatte mit den 2010 Rahmen, also noch das VPP System zwei mal Probleme), allerdings als Erstbesitzer.


----------



## Giant-Glory (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Hoffe mir kann hier schnell geholfen werden!
Habe mir ein DH 920 2012 Gekauft und der Verkäufer sagte mir
93 Pressfit!! Nur ich finde mit google nix leider :-(
Kann ich jedes Pressfit Lager von meínen Kurbel Hersteller nehmen?
Denke nicht oder?
Habe eine e13 by the hive Kurbel und finde nur deiese Angabe:
E-13 Innenlager Pressfit 30
Bitte Helft mir ....
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2013)

Gehe mal zu einem Händler, wenn er cosmic Sport Händler ist kann er direkt mal bei e.13 anrufen! Wird das einfachste sein! 
Ich kann aber gleich im Shop mal schauen nach der Pause!


----------



## Giant-Glory (28. Januar 2013)

Hi ja mein Händler hat kontakt zu Cosmic Sports, wäre aber trotzdem super wenn du auch schon etwas sagen könntest.


----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2013)

Alsooo, bei 92er GehÃ¤use brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Kurbel mit Achse fÃ¼r 68/73mm! Wenn du also die Kurbel Ã¼bernommen hast vom alten Rad mit 83er GehÃ¤use hat sich die Sache schon erledigt! 
Falls nicht gibt es das passende pressfit Lager auf jeden Fall bei cosmic
Artikelnummet dort ist bb.xc.92.n nennt sich auch e.13 innenlager, bb89,5/bb92 uvp betrÃ¤gt: 53,90â¬
Hoffe das dir das etwas bringt! Kann jetzt grad leider nicht im Netz nach angeboten schauen!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2013)

Hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66389


----------



## 3ride (28. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung welche Kurbel Du hast, musst nur aufpassen denn die neuen - wie LG1r - passen nicht in den Rahmen! (BB30 ist zu breit!)


Greez
3ride


----------



## widdy75 (28. Januar 2013)

Das Lager wird original von LaPierre verbaut,

Shimano MTB Press-Fit Innenlager 41mm SM-BB91-41A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2013)

passt bei der e.13 kurbel aber nicht 
die Kurbel hat eine dickere welle, daher brauch man schon das extra e.13 lager! da wird beim cosmic alles aufgelistet...! san_andreas hat ja auch schon ein passenden link gezeigt!


----------



## Giant-Glory (29. Januar 2013)

Danke Schonmal aber nur einmal zum Verständnis noch ;-)
Das Lager von Crc das Richtige für die E13?
Aber meine 83er E13 ist eh zu Breit?
Ich bestelle mir das Shimano Prsssfit Lager besorge mir eine Saint Kurbel mit 68/73mm und alles ist gut?
Schonmal danke wieder für die Antwort im Voraus ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2013)

So wie du es zusammengefasst hast, passt es.


----------



## smithi80 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
bekomme diese Woche einen 2012er DH Rahmen, weiss einer von euch wlecher tune für Vivid Dämpfer am besten past, hab noch einen Vivid Air in M zuhause und die Buchsengröße bräuchte ich auch noch, danke!


----------



## der freed (14. Februar 2013)

So endlich aktuelle Bilder, großes dank geht da an meine Schwester! 
Neu sind: Saint Shadow+, 7fach Kassette, Saint Shifter, XTR Bremssättel und die KeFü
Dazu kommt das die Elka Kartusche wieder verbaut ist! Still in Love!  
Schönen Valentinstag euch allen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Februar 2013)

Geiler Aufbau


----------



## widdy75 (14. Februar 2013)

Schöner Anblick!!!


----------



## smithi80 (14. Februar 2013)

ja nettes bike...


----------



## der freed (14. Februar 2013)

Sorry zum vivid kann ich dir nichts sagen...bei mir war der fox ab Werk drin! 
Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (14. Februar 2013)

Werde es einfach mal mit M testen, find den schwarz grauen Rahmen den schönsten von allen bau mir selber grad den 720 von 2012 auf


----------



## smithi80 (14. Februar 2013)

die Größe der Buchsen beläuft sich auf 19x8mm meinte ich mal gelesen zu haben, stimmt das?


----------



## Black-Down (15. Februar 2013)

@Smithi

ja das ist richtig
ich habe mir bei Huber-Bushings die Gleitlager und Buchsen geholt...zusammen mit Werkzeug und Ersatzlager fÃ¼r 44â¬
eine sehr gute Investition

hier der Link: http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## smithi80 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Black, 
genau das habe ich auch vor Gleitlager und Werkzeug habe ich noch von Huber, sie sind schnell und gut, heute bestellt morgen da echt zu empfehlen und gute Quallität


----------



## dh-noob (15. Februar 2013)

Nach viel Stress und E-Mails zeigt sich Lapierre nun endlich einsichtig und ich bekomme einen neuen Hinterbau.
Meine Defekte waren mehrere kaputte Lagersitze, die total ausgeschlagen waren.

Den Hauptrahmen (in sehr gutem Zustand - keine Kratzer) mit dem nagelneuen und ungefahrenen Hinterbau will ich verkaufen. Falls jemand jemanden kennt - man wird sich schon einig!


----------



## ReeN! (16. Februar 2013)

Hab jetz auch eins. Hab mir das 720 komplett geholt weil ich gemessen am Preis das Rahmenset im Vergleich zum Komplettrad ganz schön happig finde. Optisch sah das 2012er auch noch besser aus als das neue. 
Bin bisher einmal gefahren, fuhr vorher ein Richi, da liegen natürlich Welten dazwischen. Aber die Umstellung viel nicht schwer. 





Bisher hab ich die Bremse umgebaut. XT 4-Kolben mit den XT Servo-Wave hebeln.
Descendat mit Sixpack KB und Atlas Lenker.
Thomson Stütze ist auf dem Weg.
Ach ja, die gräßlichen 2,5er Marys sind auch runtergeflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (20. Februar 2013)

An alle die vorhaben nen Vivid Air einabuen zu wohlen er ist zu groß oder hat ihn einer von euch drin und ich bin zu blöd ihn einzubauen?


----------



## dh-noob (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin am Verkauf meines 720 Pendbox dran. Allerdings gab es ja bei mir Probleme mit den Lagersitzen des Hinterbaus. Habt ihr denn Probleme? Ich bekomme einen neuen Hinterbau und hoffe er hält. Die Käufer haben deswegen Bedenken und fragen mich, ob denn der "neuere" (2012) Hinterbau halten wird.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

(Das hier ist kein Verkaufspost, sondern ich brauche eine kleine Statistik für meine Interessenten)


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

@smithi80

Hast du beide Stellungen probiert?


----------



## smithi80 (20. Februar 2013)

ja hab ich past auch nur knapp nicht auf beiden seiten


----------



## der freed (20. Februar 2013)

@dh-noob zum 12er kann ich dir nichts sagen, meins ist Baujahr 2011, ich hatte anfangs probleme mit knackgeräuschen, aber das hat sich mit viel fett erledigt! Ausgeschlagen ist bei mir jetzt nichts! Allerdings ist es eben auch erst ein Jahr im Einsatz


----------



## kyrildesign (21. Februar 2013)

So,bin jetzt auch im Besitz eines DH920.Ich mach mal Bilder wenn's a bissl hergerichtet ist


----------



## DH_is_FUN (23. Februar 2013)

Hi,
wer Interesse an nagelneuen ovp Lapierre dh920 von 2011 s/m hat wir kommen da zur zeit ziemlich günstig im vergleich zum np dran wer interesse hat soll sich mal bei mir melden oder e-mail an [email protected] bei mehreren Bikes also wenn sich mehr finden können wirs noch billiger machen muss mal schaun.
Ride On


----------



## Giant-Glory (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Möchte hier auch mal mein gutes stück zeigen jetzt wo es fertig ist!
Und Danke nochmal für die Freundliche Hilfe.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil mit den Deemax Ultimate


----------



## der freed (24. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus  hat auf jeden fall ein besseres Bild verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant-Glory (25. Februar 2013)

Besseres Bild kommt das war gestern mal fix im Wohnzimmer gemacht ;-)
Maf frage hier in die Runde jemand ne ahnung wo ich die Schwarze X0 Kurbel Neu
her bekomme? Nicht die mit dem Roten X!


----------



## gaudesven (25. Februar 2013)

Gibt die X.0 Dh Kurbel glaube nur mit rotem X oder in silber. 
So stehts zu mindest bei Sram.com


----------



## Black-Down (25. Februar 2013)

auch von mir ein "like" für die schwarz gelb kombi


----------



## kyrildesign (25. Februar 2013)

Hier mein neues Restaurationsobjekt:


----------



## Norman. (25. Februar 2013)

Ahhh der alte Rahmen war auch einfach ne Augenweide


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2013)

Kann hier noch irgendwer ein Satz ausfallenden/schaltauge für das 720/920er brauchen,
Oder ne Achse samt Mutter???
Alles gebraucht und nicht verbogen!


----------



## DH_is_FUN (26. Februar 2013)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen wie lang das oberrohr beim dh 920 team 2011 in s warß
danke schon mal


----------



## widdy75 (26. Februar 2013)

S=600
l=620


----------



## DH_is_FUN (26. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2013)

was habt ihr den für federn verbaut, wiege sowas um die 92kg ohne Matterial, hatt einer zufällig ein ähnliches Gewicht?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Februar 2013)

Hey ich wieg mit Material so 100
hab ne cane creek 400x3 verbaut
Sag ca 40%


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2013)

das ist schon mal gut, danke so müsste es bei mir auch sein ungefähr


----------



## Black-Down (28. Februar 2013)

hab sogar extra die Feder von Cane Creek genommen da die nur 400x3 is und nicht wie die Fox 400x3,25...Gewichtstechnisch sind da schon ein paar Gramm weniger 
gibt sogar für eine bessere Passung Adapterscheiben aus Alu aber es geht auch ohne und die Feder klappert nicht sowie auch kein Kontakt mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Black-Down (28. Februar 2013)

Fox   =  587.00 g
Cane =  573.05 g

das sind die Herstellerangaben...hab es zwar irgendwann mal selber nachgewogen aber daran kann ich nicht erinnern


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2013)

Vorest kommt mal eine Stahlfeder rein wenn es dan gut past irgendwann mal eine Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (6. März 2013)

hat einer von Euch erfahrungen mit nem DHX AIR 5.0 im Pendbox ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2013)

Ich hab nur Erfahrung mit dem DHX Air allgemein, falls dir das etwas hilft.


----------



## Black-Down (6. März 2013)

Nee leider nicht hab ihn ja selbst im Spicy
würde aber eben gern wissen wie er im Pendbox geht


----------



## smithi80 (8. März 2013)

weiss einer von euch woher man ein Adapter für die Bremse bekommt und was für ein Steuersatz brauch man für das 2012er?


----------



## smithi80 (8. März 2013)

eigendlich müsste dieser doch passen oder täusche ich mich da?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=94992


----------



## DH_is_FUN (10. März 2013)

Hi
hab ein Dh 920 von 2011 kann mir einer sagen was für ne feder ich für hinten brauche wiege 55kg ohne montur mit ca. 60 is der orginale dhx rc4 mit ner 300x3.25 drin
danke schon mal


----------



## Norman. (10. März 2013)

DH_is_FUN schrieb:


> Hi
> hab ein Dh 920 von 2011 kann mir einer sagen was für ne feder ich für hinten brauche wiege 55kg ohne montur mit ca. 60 is der orginale dhx rc4 mit ner 300x3.25 drin
> danke schon mal



Ehm also die 300er sollte eigentlich passen... Wenns dir zu hart ist, eine kleiner.. Ich hab' zu meinen Lapierrezeiten 65kg gewogen und hatte auch ne 300er drinne... Allerdings wars dann schon seeeehr weich


----------



## DH_is_FUN (10. März 2013)

ok danke weil kollegen meinten ne 200 oder max 250 aber ich mein des passt eig so ganz gut noch weng luft un dann passts eigentlich
danke


----------



## gaudesven (10. März 2013)

mit ner 200er wird ne Schwabbelkuh


----------



## DH_is_FUN (10. März 2013)

ja hatte ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

300er müsste passen, hinten etwas straffer ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Norman. (11. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> 300er müsste passen, hinten etwas straffer ist nie verkehrt.



Wobei ichs Lapierre von Natur aus hinten schon straffer ist, wie ich find.. Was allerdings kein Nachteil ist


----------



## kevinprice (13. März 2013)

Hey Leutz,
ich fahre ein DH 920 aus 2012 und bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer einer BOS Idylle RaRe Air.
Sobald die Kleinteile da sind,
wird die eingepflanzt.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Gabel?
Würd mir gern ne neue Kettenführung zulegen.
Kann mir einer sagen welche ich brauche?
Lese immer was von iscg 05...iscg alt..???
Werd da jetzt so gar nicht schlau raus


----------



## smithi80 (13. März 2013)

Hallo,
die Gabel möchte ich auch soll ganz gut funktionieren, habe die Idylle SC am Freerider, die macht echt schon Spass, du brauchst iscg05 nicht alt


----------



## kevinprice (13. März 2013)

Hey super 
Danke für die Info.
Bin echt mal gespannt wie die geht.
Ich denke ich werd zu ner Boxxer RC nen riesen Unterschied merken.
Hab unter anderem vor drei Wochen Hope V4 Anker montiert.
Wird Zeit dass der Frühling kommt


----------



## 3ride (14. März 2013)

@kevinprice:

Grautliere zur Gabel! Wirst begeistert sein - ich fahr in meinem DH920 auch seit letztem Juli die Idylle RaRe Air.
Ist natürlich wie alles Geschmackssache, aber ich bin bis jetzt noch nix (für mich) besseres gefahren (hatte vorher Dorado, Fox40 und BoxxerWC - aber alle aus verschiedenen Jahren, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar... )

Gib Mal erste Berichte, sobald Du das Teil bewegt hast!


Greez
3ride


----------



## DH_is_FUN (14. März 2013)

Hi
kann mir jemand die einbaubreite der descend sagen die im 2011 dh 920team ist? oder wie ich die selbst messen kann
Danke schon mal


----------



## smithi80 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,
du brauchst die 68-73mm Kurbel, zumindest ist es am 2012er so, dan wird es beim 2011er wohl auch so sein


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2013)

Es ist sogar beim Vorgänger genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. März 2013)

DH_is_FUN schrieb:


> Hi
> kann mir jemand die einbaubreite der descend sagen die im 2011 dh 920team ist? oder wie ich die selbst messen kann
> Danke schon mal


 
Wie meine Vorredner bereits mitgeteilt haben, brauchst du 68/73mm. Messen ist ganz einfach, einfach mit nem Messschieber das Kurbelgehäuse vermessen.


----------



## DH_is_FUN (15. März 2013)

cool danke


----------



## kevinprice (22. März 2013)

Hast du zufällig ne Drucktabelle?
Hatte die irgendwo in einem Thread schon mal gefunden.
Mein Sag liegt jetzt bei 20 %
Wollt mal kontrollieren obs passt.
Wenns Wetter mitspielt werd ich mal am Sonntag auf die Halde bisl testen.
Hast noch Tips zu Einstellungen?


Grautliere zur Gabel! Wirst begeistert sein - ich fahr in meinem DH920 auch seit letztem Juli die Idylle RaRe Air.
Ist natürlich wie alles Geschmackssache, aber ich bin bis jetzt noch nix (für mich) besseres gefahren (hatte vorher Dorado, Fox40 und BoxxerWC - aber alle aus verschiedenen Jahren, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar... )

Gib Mal erste Berichte, sobald Du das Teil bewegt hast!


Greez
3ride[/quote]


----------



## smithi80 (23. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611604&highlight=yt&page=22

Post 542 wenn du die Gabel meinst


----------



## 3ride (23. März 2013)

Jup haha  hab den Jungs aus dem YT-Forum da eine Tabelle entlockt, BOS hat ja bis jetzt nichts auf der website veröffentlicht.

Einstellungen sind natürlich alles Geschmackssache, und die Anleitung dürfte auch eher nicht 100%ig genau sein - ich sag nur "60-80mm Sag"? Das wären ja 40%! Und bei mir würde das auch nicht mit dem angegebenen Luftdruck übereinstimmen....

Also mein Tip - einfach rumprobieren und die eigenen Werte "erfahren" - ich bin z.B. mit etwas weniger Druck als für mein Gewicht angegeben, dafür mehr Compression und schnellerer Zugstufe besser zurecht gekommen - wie gesagt, jeder hat andere Vorlieben.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Tobijjahh (26. März 2013)

Hi, 

wie schauts aus, bei euren 2012er Modellen? Alles Stabil oder alles schrott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyrildesign (26. März 2013)

Meins haelt seit 4Jahren artgerechter Behandlung+ Renneinsätze


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

kyrildesign schrieb:


> Meins haelt seit 4Jahren artgerechter Behandlung+ Renneinsätze


 
Seit 4 Jahren ein 2012er Modell?


----------



## kyrildesign (26. März 2013)

Ne natürlich ein 2009er, hab's aber trotzdem mal drunter geschrieben ;-)


----------



## widdy75 (26. März 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/139321-lapierre-fox-lapierre-dh-720-2011-l-fox-rc-4

Jemand Interesse???


----------



## kyrildesign (26. März 2013)

mein Lapierre steht auch zum verkauf
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...20-*maengelfrei/106744798-217-7048?ref=search


----------



## Giant-Glory (13. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Jemand ne ahnung wo ich das Untere Schutzblech (Fender) fürs Dh 920 herbekomme!?
Gerne auch in Carbon wenn es sowas gibt.
Meine mit Herbekomme schnell iwo online was ordern ;-)


----------



## Norman. (14. April 2013)

Glaube so garnich... Frag dein Händler, die können dir alles besorgen, was es von Lapierre zum Nachkaufen gibt... Und das auch sehr zügig i.d.R.


----------



## roberto.d (14. April 2013)

Ich hätte da noch dieses schwarze abzugeben:







[/url][/IMG]

Sollte Interesse bestehen schick mir ne PN


----------



## Giant-Glory (15. April 2013)

Solltest PN haben ;-)


----------



## puschie (21. April 2013)

hallo.hab wieder probleme mit meinem rahmen...knacken im steuerrohr...altes lied...wie war das nochmal mit austauschrahmen? ist da regulär wieder garantie drauf...?hab den austauschrahmen jetzt ein jahr...buh!ist ein 2011er dh720...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (21. April 2013)

Bei mir kam das knacken von den Lagerschalen, bzw den +-0.5° Schalen. Habe sie dann ausgebaut und mit mittelfester Schraubsicherung wieder eingepresst. Seitdem habe ich komplette ruhe in der Kiste.
Achso und die Lagerschalen dann natürlich auch mit extrem viel fett eingepresst....! 

Hast du sowas in der Art mal schon probiert?!


----------



## puschie (21. April 2013)

ne...was war denn das fürn knacken...es knackt, wenn ich den lenker rechts oder links drehe...letztes mal 82010er rahmen) war es eher unter belastung..
ist doch zum kotzen...


----------



## der freed (21. April 2013)

So in der Art war es bei mir auch, beim Bremsen und allem. Für mich klingt das nach einem trockenen Zusammenbau?! 
Versuch es mal, wenn es dann weg ist dann läuft die Sache...


----------



## N00bi (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Jungs, hat der 2011er 920 Rahmen die Probleme, dass der Hinterbau reißt oder i-andere Mängel am Rad?


----------



## der freed (1. Mai 2013)

@puschie konntest du das Problem lösen?


----------



## puschie (7. Mai 2013)

@der freed nein, bisher nicht...


----------



## Giant-Glory (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Geminde ich mal wieder ;-)
Kann mir jemand sagen welcher steuersatz im DH 920 Orginal verbaut ist?
Habe links und Rechts ja im Rahmen so ne Komische Einkerbung!
Nur was beim Neukauf verbaut war sah mir nicht nach Steursatz aus


----------



## smithi80 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
was im original verbaut ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich habe in meinem einen Cane Creek ZS44 verbaut, der past auf jeden Fall ist auch nicht al zu teuer. Falls du einen passenden suchst


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Mai 2013)

Giant-Glory schrieb:


> Hallo Geminde ich mal wieder ;-)
> Kann mir jemand sagen welcher steuersatz im DH 920 Orginal verbaut ist?
> Habe links und Rechts ja im Rahmen so ne Komische Einkerbung!
> Nur was beim Neukauf verbaut war sah mir nicht nach Steursatz aus


Die Kerben im Rahmen sind da um die Schalen der Lenkwinkelverstellung zu arretieren.
Die Teile gehören nicht zum eigentlichen Steuersatz sondern sind Bestandteil des Rahmens.
In diese Schalen kommt der Steuersatz (ZS 44). Wie smithi80 schon geschrieben hat... Cane Creek 40 ZS 44 ist nicht zu teuer und ein richtig gutes Teil. Wir verkaufen den für 57,90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant-Glory (22. Mai 2013)

Ok Danke jetzt habe ich es auch gerafft ;-)
Anders gefragt wenn ich die Orginalen Schalen mit der Kerbe ausbaue und dafür nen kompletten Zs49 Fahre macht das was!?
Hatte einen Cane Creek 40 nur halt in Zs 49 welcher jetzt defekt ist!

Eine andere frage gibt es ersatz für das Orginal verbaute Shimano Pressfit Lager?
Sprich anderer Hersteller?
Meins hat leider nach 2 Monaten den geist aufgegeben oder ich habe es geschafft das die Pendbox knackt ;-)

Schonmal Danke wieder für die Hilfe


----------



## widdy75 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte noch ne Ersatz pendbox,also falls se hin ist,weißt du Bescheid! ;-)


----------



## Rainerstoff (22. Mai 2013)

servus werte community,

komme an ein 2011er team sehr billig ran. habe bisweilen alle seiten studiert und nur einer, dessen beitrag ich nicht mehr finde, meinte der 2011er teamrahmen unterscheidet sich hinsichtlich seiner verarbeitung der schweißnähte zu den anderen modellen.

zweiteres, die gewährleistungs/garantie-->kulanzfrage ist ja leider unstrittig! 

einzige frage ist jetzt, hat jmd schlechte erfahrungen mit dem 2011er teamrahmen?
(würde es zu einem so guten preis bekommen, wodurch sollte er reissen, ich das teil entweder wegschmeisse oder an die wand hänge)
...hab nur keine lust mich zu verletzen!!!

also pfoten weg davon oder kaufen???

vielen dank euch


----------



## Black-Down (22. Mai 2013)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> servus werte community,
> 
> komme an ein 2011er team sehr billig ran. habe bisweilen alle seiten studiert und nur einer, dessen beitrag ich nicht mehr finde, meinte der 2011er teamrahmen unterscheidet sich hinsichtlich seiner verarbeitung der schweißnähte zu den anderen modellen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen 2011er Teamrahmen gekauft und mußte Ihn im selben Jahr umtauschen lassen weil Risse im Hinterbau zu sehen waren....dauerte knapp 2 Wochen und seither ist das 2011er Modell Rissfrei und ich bin zufrieden
damals waren bei den ersten Teamrahmen die Nähte einfach...dannach wurden diese wohl überarbeitet und größer gestaltet 
wenn der Verkäufer die Möglichkeit zum Garantietausch besitzt kannst Du doch über ihn im Fall des Falles alles gut regeln


----------



## Rainerstoff (22. Mai 2013)

merci für die schnelle antwort!

naja, der verkäufer kommt leider nicht aus deutschland und spricht auch nur mäßig englisch...zudem wurde lt seiner aussage das bike im jan.2011 gekauft, somit fällt garantie also flach. wäre dann wohl eine kulanzfrage und nach den bisher geschilderten fällen bzgl kulanz, werde ich mir wohl einen anderen hersteller suchen...

dank dir!


----------



## Black-Down (22. Mai 2013)

Hm da solltest du dich mal schlau machen wie lange Garantie bei Lappi is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainerstoff (22. Mai 2013)

lebenslang oder wie?...


----------



## dh-noob (22. Mai 2013)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Hm da solltest du dich mal schlau machen wie lange Garantie bei Lappi is



Vergiss es! Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. 2. Besitzer und die Garantie war genau um die 2 Jahres Grenze. Erst haben sie sich geweigert und nur mit viel Drohen haben sie mir aus Kulanz! (nicht Garantie/Gewährleistung) einen neuen Hinterbau geschickt. Den Rahmen habe ich dann aber verkauft.


----------



## Black-Down (22. Mai 2013)

Tja dann is es eben ein Glücksspiel


----------



## gaudesven (22. Mai 2013)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Hm da solltest du dich mal schlau machen wie lange Garantie bei Lappi is



Das wird oft verwechselt:
Garantie hat man nicht automatisch beim Kauf eines Produkts.
Sondern ist freiwillig vom Hersteller ob er eine Garantie gibt oder nicht und auf was er sie gibt (nur auf Rahmen oder auf das ganze Rad).
Die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung ist das was viele Als Garantie bezeichnen.
Die ist nähmlich vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben und gilt für den Erstbesitzer und auf nur, wenn das Produkt beim Kauf einen Mangel hatte.


----------



## justus.E (13. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meine schlampe


----------



## smithi80 (13. Juni 2013)

nicht schlecht....


----------



## Shamrock291 (20. Juni 2013)

Komme ich mit 1,79m wohl mit einem 2011er S/M klar?
Hab mal gelesen, dass sich die Oberrohrlängen bei den beiden Rahmengrößen nicht unterscheiden...
Stimmt das so?


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juni 2013)

Bei 1,79 würde ich an deiner stelle eher den Großen nehmen.
Die Oberrohrlängen unterscheiden sich. Der Große ist natürlich länger.


----------



## widdy75 (20. Juni 2013)

Das S zum L unterscheidet sich ausschließlich im oberrohr, und zwar um 2cm!
Und ich denke mit deiner Größe könntest du beide fahren!
Bissel anpassen mit nem Vorbau und fertig!


----------



## Bademaista (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ein 2012er Frameset aufgebaut und bis jetzt hälts. ich bin mir einfach nicht so schlüssig mit der feder.
den rahmen hab ich mit ner 300er bekommen. die war zwar super weich aber bin nie durchgeschlagen  nun hab ich doch meine 400er drin, aber hab ein wenig bedenken, dass ich mit der den federweg nicht nutze.

dämpfer fox rc2 
gewicht ca. 80kg

was habt ihr denn so für federn drin bzw. wie viel sag?

kanns sein dass der federweg ziemlich progressiv ist?

thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Juli 2013)

Fahre bei 70kg trockengewicht eine 350er . 300 bei 80 kg ist sicher zu weich. 
Mach die 400er rein.
Verkaufe übrigens meinen Rahmen, gibt bald einen Neuen...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/190296-lapierre-dh-920-teamrahmen

Ohne Dämpfer für 980,- mit einem Fox RC2 für 1180,-.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2013)

200 Euro für einen RC 2 ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 200 Euro für einen RC 2 ?



Gut gerechnet...mit 350er Feder.
Wobei ich eben im Bikemarkt geschaut habe und feststellen musste, dass die für weniger weggehen. Denke dann wären 160,- eher angebracht.


----------



## Bademaista (20. Juli 2013)

hat jemand von euch einen LuftdÃ¤mpfer drin? Wie funktionieren die mit der Pendbox? 

Und wie siehts aus mit dem Bos S**toy?
OOOder, da ich den Cane Creek vom Kollegen sehr gÃ¼nstig haben kÃ¶nnte, hat jemand mit dem Erfahrungen gemacht? (Stahlfeder)

- Ich muss wohl noch erwÃ¤hnen dass ich zur Zeit den RC2 drin habe, aber nicht ganz zufrieden bin. Ich habe einen 240mm BOS Stoy und einen RC4 welche ich verbauen kÃ¶nnte (der Stoy mÃ¼sst aber zuerst zu Sportsnut zum umbauen gehen, was dann aber auch wieder 200â¬ kostet - inetwa soviel wie ich fÃ¼r den Cane Creek zahlen wÃ¼rde..)


----------



## smithi80 (20. Juli 2013)

Hast mal geschaut ob die Daempfer in den Rahmen passen, wollte einen vivid air verbauen der hatt leider nicht gepasst


----------



## 3ride (20. Juli 2013)

Habe einen BOS Void. Links und rechts ca. 1mm Platz  - fahr den jetzt schon über 1 Jahr ohne Probleme.


Greez
3ride


----------



## Black-Down (26. Juli 2013)

Hey,

ich habe nen RC4 mit einer 400x3.0 Nukeproof Titanfeder
passt !

nun noch eine kleine Frage....hatte schonmal jemand eine gerissene Schraube am Ausfallende ?
mir is das vorige Woche in Portes Du Soleil passiert....gottseidank is der Bikeshop dort unter unserer Ferienwohnung nen Lapierrehändler.....aber wo bekommt man denn diese Schrauben falls es nochmal passiert ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Juli 2013)

Die Reissen öfter mal. Sollte man in der Erstatzteilkiste dabei haben.
Kannst du beim freundlichem Lapierrehändler bestellen.


----------



## widdy75 (26. Juli 2013)

Das hatte ich sooft,das ich mir irgendwann ein herkömmliches Gewinde eingeschnitten und vernünftige Schrauben reingemacht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (5. August 2013)

Hi Black Down,
die Junhgsvon Hibike haben mir ganz gut geholfen wegen Steuersatz usw für mein Lapierre, würde da mal anfragen


----------



## Black-Down (5. August 2013)

ok danke Jungs ich werd mal fragen 
scheint mir ja doch sinnvoll sowas mit dabei zu haben....vorallem wenns wieder weiter weg geht


----------



## Maxey (25. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs, 

könnt ihr mir vil ein Grundsetup für ein RC4 geben?

Fahre zur zeit ne 450er Feder und in der Boxxer ne blaue bei
Ca. 85kg fahrgewicht. 

Danke


----------



## Black-Down (26. August 2013)

schau mal ich fahre dieses Set Up

Low Speed: 9 clicks
High Speed: 7 clicks
Rebound: 5 clicks

allerdings mit fast 100 kg hab ich ne 400er Titanfeder drin (Sag 40%)


----------



## Black-Down (19. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

für mich beginnt jetzt die Zeit wo ich überlege mein DH Pendbox demontiere und mal alle Lager nachschaue...hat schon jemand damit erfahrung oder sollte man den Rahmen zu nem Lapierre-Händler schicken der Hand anlegt ?
ich muß aber auch gleich dazu sagen das meine Lager keinerlei Spiel haben...und absolut keine Geräusche...noch ist alles Top und das sogar noch nach der 2. Saison


----------



## Black-Down (27. Oktober 2013)

Au Backe hier ist wohl garnix mehr los was?

ok dann eben das hier :

ich mache grad Wartung an meinem 2011er 







die Lager vom Rahmen sind nach 2 Jahren tiptop ohne Geräusche...kratzen oder Spiel
meiner Meinung nach absolut Top wenn ich da so an meine bisherigen Bikes denke
einzig eines der Kurbellager ist rau...hab aber mal die Dichtung entfernt und neues Fett einmassiert...hilft ungemein...
die Steuerlager sind auch nicht mehr ganz so toll....
gibt´s die irgendwo ???

ansonsten der Rahmen ist ohne Beulen und Risse sowie auch der Carbonhintern 

alles in allem ein wie schon lange gedachtes sehr zuverlässiges Rad mit grandiosen Eigenschaften (für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_is_FUN (28. Oktober 2013)

ja hier is echt nichts mehr los 
muss ich auch mal machen im Winter aber habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme glaube steuersatz müsste mal neu gefettet werden da in der vorderen region was knacks oder klacker

finde auch das das teil richtig gu geht hab ein lp dh920 2011 einfach nur geil
Gruß


----------



## schwarz1000 (6. November 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich wollt mal tach sagen und bescheit geben das ich jetzt auch im Lapierre Dh club bin ;-)
ich hab mir grad nen schwarzen dh920 rahmen zugelegt was im winter aufgebaut wird.
ich bin aber noch unschlüßig ob es ein 2011er oder ein 2012er ist..... bei hibike steht genau mein rahmen als 2012er drin... aber mansche hier die den fahren sagen das es ein 2011er sei?!?!?! komsich.... :-/

ich hab übriegens vor einen vivid air einzubauen was viele vor haben aber noch keienr so richtig geschaft hat.

anfang nächster woche kommt er an und ich werd versuchen ihn mit 2 ansätzen in den rahmen zu kriegen:

1. die wippe mittels hauch dünner unterleg scheiben an allen 6 auflage punkten an den 3 drehpunkten ein klein wenig breiter zu gestalten.... die gewinde geben ca. 1 mm her, ich hoffe das reicht......


2. ich dreh den dämpfer um und pack die dicke seite in den rahmen....an dieser stelle stöhren die schaltzugführungen. um genau zu sein die meeeega fetten schweißpunkte der kleinen führungen.... vieleicht schleif ich die einfach weg, mal gucken ob das reichen wird. ps: der ausgleichbehälter kommt NICHT ans oberrohr! kaum zu glauben aber wahr, dank des steilen einbauwinkels......

ich wärd nächste woche mal gucken ob es klapt....

was sagt ihr zu diesen ideen?

gruß


----------



## schwarz1000 (6. November 2013)

ich hab übriegens da sgleiche wie black-down.... das scheint dan wohl das 2011er sein....
hab jetzt rigendwie angst das mein hinterbau flöten geht :-/ 
was mach ich eigentlich wen der hinterbau kaput geht? ich bin ja nicht erstbesitzer! ich wüste nicht mal inw elchen laden ich gehen müsste..... die sagen mir dan doch sicher das die nix machen weil ich das bike da nicht gekauft habe oder?! garantie/kulanz bei zweitbesitzern?! gibts da erfahrungen?!

danke schonmal für antworten!


----------



## smithi80 (6. November 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob das klappt mit dem vivid, bei mir ging es nicht, allerdings habe ich es ganz normal versucht


----------



## schwarz1000 (6. November 2013)

ja wens klapt mach ich fotos.
was haste dan jetzt als alternative fürn dämpfer eingebaut?


----------



## smithi80 (6. November 2013)

Fahr grad momentan einen elka stage,die standart tune, werde ihn aber über den Winter mal auf den Rahmen einstellen lassen


----------



## schwarz1000 (6. November 2013)

Sehr fies find ich ja auch das im WC alle Lapierre mit nem vivid air rum fahren :-D 
die haben irgendwie ne spezielle wippe.... ob man die direckt bei lapierre bestellen kann?!  

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...line-Ragots-World-Champs-Bike,62187/sspomer,2


----------



## smithi80 (6. November 2013)

Was für ein tune brauch den der vivid?


----------



## schwarz1000 (6. November 2013)

also laut meiner rechnung + grober messung tune m


----------



## janh88 (7. November 2013)

Also ich habe den Vivid Air eingebaut. Etwa so wie es oben beschrieben steht: 4 dünne Unterlegscheiben und dementsprechend breitere Buchsen. Die Buchsen habe ich dann selber gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

oh cool... was für unterlegscheiben hast du genommen?! ich such grad welche raus... bin grad auf passscheiben din988 gestoßen, ich glaub da gibt es passende.
wie dick waren deine scheiben damit es gereicht hat?


----------



## janh88 (7. November 2013)

Naja es sind M 12 Bolzen. Von der Dicke reichen 0,5mm auf jeder Seite. Allerdings musste an zwei kleinen Stellen die Eloxalschicht vom Vivid leiden. Besser wären. 1mm Scheiben wären besser, aber dann hat die Mutter der Bolzen meiner Meinung nach zu wenige Gewindefänge.


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

ok mein plan sind 3 oder 4 x 0,2 scheiben auf beiden seiten nach DIN 988 auf beiden seiten.... und am dämpfer las ich mir entweder neue huba buchsen machen oder mach auch scheiben zwichen.... ich will meine eloxialschicht behalten ;-)


----------



## Maxey (7. November 2013)

Mal ohne Witz... 

Warum wollt ihr eig undbedingt einen Vivid Air in die Kiste bauen?

Gibt genügend andere Dämpfer die man da rein bauen kann ohne hockus pokus :-D


----------



## janh88 (7. November 2013)

Der Dämpfer Life schon frei, aber Dreck etc. reibt dann eben doch irgendwann und du hast Schleifspuren auf dem Dämpfer. Trotzdem viel Glück und lass mal hören ob es besser klappt.


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

@janh88: jo mach ichauf jedenfall! wens klapt mach ich auch nene umbauplan und ne teile liste auch für andere die das vor haben....
 @Maxey: na weil der dämpfer bei extrem geringen gewicht einfach mal nur richtig geile performance bietet.... alternative gäbs für mich nur bei bos und 799 euro is mir einfach zu teuer! allein schon wegen dem sercive würd ich sowieso zum vivid greifen..... naja und fox geht halt garnicht.... ( sorry fox-fans ;-) )


----------



## janh88 (7. November 2013)

Weil ich 358,746 g an Gewicht spare... 
Nee Spaß bei Seite, ich hatte keinen anderen Dämpfer und wollte nicht wieder einen neuen kaufen


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

hahaha sehr geil


----------



## smithi80 (7. November 2013)

Habe noch einen zuhause rumliegen, genau das ist der Grund, glücklicherweise auch im m tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (7. November 2013)

:-D ich fahre en RC4, wobei es mir eigentlich egal ist. 

Letztens bin ich ein Last Gefahren mit Vivid war auch gut...


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

naja der rc4 funktioniert definitiv im dh920 , aber der service ist halt teurer und einstellbarkeit ist nicht so prall, was viele ja nicht so stöhrt, aber ich bin ein fahrwerkjunky und da gefallen mir die tuning möglichkeiten bei RS einfach besser, naja und das gewicht is halt auch ein faktor ;-)


----------



## Maxey (7. November 2013)

Find ich gut, dass du eine Fahrwerksjunkie bist. 
Ich kenn mich in sachen Dämpfer überhaupt nicht aus. 

Dreh meine Druckstufe zu und stell den Rebount ein wie er mir gut passt. Viel mehr hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Service auch nicht.

Wann sollte man einen Service machen? Wie merkt man des?


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

naja bei däpfern is das sone sache.... man merkt es nicht so schnell wie bei gabeln find ich.... wen du dein bike vorderst fährt ne gabel nach 2 jahren one service schon komplett sch****! Beim Dämpfer kommts drauf an wo er sitzt... wen er im Schußfeld vom Hinterrad liegt gilt hier das gleiche! aber wen er "IM" rahmen ist hält er länger aus! sollte man aber totzdem nicht ausreizen! machst du es 1 mal im jahr bist du auf der sicheren seite und unterbindest auch sämtlichen verschleiß erscheinungen.... also wen du sehr sehr sehr lange konstante performance von deinem dämpfer erwartest dan solltest du es 1 mal im jahr machen......

mit den einstellungen solltest du dich umbedingt mal befassen! es lohnt sich definitiv.... weil ich kauf mir ja auch nicht für 300.000 euro nene ferrari umd damit nur durch die spielstraßen zu fahren und ohne zu wissen wie viel ps er hat ;-)

war letztens mit unseren jungs in braunlage wo es ja teils brutal ruppig zu geht.
hab letztens bei 2 meiner kumples die Fahrwerke mit ein par handgriffen komplett neu eingestellt, die haben mich für den rest des tages fast vergöttert :-D 
macht schon nen unterschied ob du über die steinfelder hoppelst oder gleitest ;-)


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. November 2013)

sorry für die verschreiber.... finger sind schneller als die tastatur und ich hab leserechtschreibschwäche....


----------



## Maxey (10. November 2013)

Hey,

hab ein Problem. Bin grad dabei alles auseinander zu nehmen und zu reinigen, fetten etc.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Anschlag vom Schaltwerk zu 2/3 durch. 
Sieht aus als wär das Material einfach eingedrückt ist.

Habt ihr schon mal so ein Problem gehabt? Und wo habt ihr günstig Ersatzteile gekauft? 

In dem Fall brauch ich ja für hinten komplett neue Ausgallenden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarz1000 (10. November 2013)

würd emich auch interessieren wo man ersatzteile für lapierre bekommt..... hab noch keinen importeur für deutschland findne können, aber es muss ja ienen geben, weil es ja auch lapierre händler gibt....


----------



## Maxey (11. November 2013)

Ja diese Seite habe ich auch schon gefunden. 
Naja mit so einem hohen Preis habe ich leider schon gerechnet :-( 

Gruß


----------



## schwarz1000 (11. November 2013)

jo hab gerade bei meinem händler alles bestellt was ich so haben wollte, mal gucken, wird bestimmt so teuer wie das halbe fahrrad :-D 
viel mehr sorgen mach ich mri darum ob die bei lapierre auch alles da liegen haben was ich haben wollte .....


----------



## Maxey (11. November 2013)

Was hast alles bestellt?

Ausfallenden und die Schrauben zu Befestigung? 
Viel mehr sollte da ja eig nicht Kaputt gehen?

Ich bin ganz neben bei so mit Hintergedanken am überlegen, ob ich nicht meinen 2011 Rahmen gegen den 2013 tauschen soll?

Meint ihr das lohnt sich?


----------



## schwarz1000 (11. November 2013)

ne also bei mir war garnix kaput, auser die carbon-dämpferabdeckung, aber die hatten sie durch zufall gleich auf lager.
aber ich hab halt alle lagerschrauben, die ausfallendenschrauben,die steuerrohr lagerschalen und die steckackse vom 2011 dh team bestellt, weil ich sie in diesem orange-gold haben wollte.... kommt sicher geil in meinem komplet schwarzen rahmen 
ich weis schicki mickie aber so die komplett schwarzen bikes wie mansche das dh fahren gefält mir nicht so.


----------



## Maxey (13. November 2013)

Hey Jungs,

ich bins mal wieder :-D 
Montag hab ich ja wie beschrieben mein ganzes Bike auseinander genommen und alles neu gefettet usw. dabei ist mir ein Riss im Hinterbau aufgefallen :-( vermutlich "nur" ein Lackriss aber halt ein Riss. 

Wisst ihr wie es mit der Kulanz von Lapierre aussieht? Der Rahmen ist jetzt leider schon über 2 Jahre alt. 
Hab ich chancen auf einen neuen Hinterbau oder geht da gar nichts mehr?

Gruß


----------



## DerohneName (13. November 2013)

Weiß einer, welche Lutdämpfer reinpassen ins Lapierre Dh von 2013?
Vivid Air eher nicht, wie siehts mitn XFusion Vector Air aus, passt der?

Könntet ihr sonst noch einen Dämpfer empfehlen (kein Fox bitte) der gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert?


----------



## schwarz1000 (13. November 2013)

vivid air bau ich grad ein mit speziellen scheiben. die scheiben gibts nur in sehr hohen stückzahlen bei industrieliferanten zu bestellen! ich habs gemacht und hab jetzt nen haufen von diesen scheiben! nächste woche mach ich dazu ne kleine einbauanleitung und biete die scheiben dan auch in kleinen umrüst-sets zum verkauf an! 

ansonsten kannste noch bos void rein bauen, funktioniert auch, kostet allerdings 799 euro! :-/ 

alle anderen sind ne beleidigung für den rahmen ;-)


----------



## schwarz1000 (13. November 2013)

das mit der kulanz angelegenheit würde mich auch mal interessieren! hoffe das da mal noch wer was zu sagen kann...


----------



## DerohneName (15. November 2013)

schwarz1000 schrieb:


> vivid air bau ich grad ein mit speziellen scheiben. die scheiben gibts nur in sehr hohen stückzahlen bei industrieliferanten zu bestellen! ich habs gemacht und hab jetzt nen haufen von diesen scheiben! nächste woche mach ich dazu ne kleine einbauanleitung und biete die scheiben dan auch in kleinen umrüst-sets zum verkauf an!
> 
> ansonsten kannste noch bos void rein bauen, funktioniert auch, kostet allerdings 799 euro! :-/
> 
> alle anderen sind ne beleidigung für den rahmen ;-)



Danke-Vivid Air würde mich eh interessieren, die Einbauscheiben von dir sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxey (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jungs,

wo finde ich die Rahmennummer beim DH 720 ?? 

Also bei dem ganz grauen Rahmen von 2011?

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde,ohne es zu wissen, auf Tretlager Unterseite tippen.


----------



## Maxey (3. Dezember 2013)

Hab's gefunden ;-) 

Ist unter der Pendbox im Rahmen...


----------



## nl1912 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi, sind wirklich so viele Lapierre DH Rahmen von 2011/12 gerissen oder ist das nur dummquatscherei?
Lg


----------



## schwarz1000 (17. Dezember 2013)

mein 2011er ist noch ganz!


----------



## Black-Down (17. Dezember 2013)

Die aller ersten 2011er hatten Probleme aber ab Mitte 2011 waren die behoben....meiner ist aus Mitte 2011 und hält und hält und hält.....


----------



## nl1912 (17. Dezember 2013)

Und was ist mit den 2012ern?


----------



## smithi80 (17. Dezember 2013)

Mein 2012er läuft bis jetzt


----------



## schwarz1000 (17. Dezember 2013)

meiner ist übriegens such ende 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (20. Dezember 2013)

das ist also das neue Forum...hmmm wenn wir uns dran gewöhnt haben wirds gut sein


----------



## Giant-Glory (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde
Hat hier evtl jemand das kleine Plastik über was den Dämpfer Schütz!?
Frage hier da mein Händler etwas weiter weg ist und habe mein normales Schutzblech hier auch nachbekommen!
Schonmal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## schwarz1000 (25. Dezember 2013)

das "kleine plastikteil" ist aus ud-carbon und ist leider brutal teuer. (kostet 37 euro + 15 porto aus frankreich)
hab noch eins über aber das hat einen fetten riß.


----------



## Helmu (7. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eine Größenempfehlung bei S oder L?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2014)

S - für kleiner gewachsene Menschen
L - für größer gewachsene Menschen

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Helmu (7. Januar 2014)

1,86
Generell reicht mir ja ein 600mm Oberrohr, bin mir da aber doch etwas unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (7. Januar 2014)

auf jeden Fall L bei 186cm


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2014)

smithi80 schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall L bei 186cm


----------



## schwarz1000 (7. Januar 2014)

hängt ja auch immer etwas vom fahrstiel und vorlieben ab. ich bin 1.79 und komm mit der s besser klar. bei 1.86 wird ich aber auch l empfelen


----------



## Suechtiger (24. Februar 2014)

schwarz1000 schrieb:


> vivid air bau ich grad ein mit speziellen scheiben. die scheiben gibts nur in sehr hohen stückzahlen bei industrieliferanten zu bestellen! ich habs gemacht und hab jetzt nen haufen von diesen scheiben! nächste woche mach ich dazu ne kleine einbauanleitung und biete die scheiben dan auch in kleinen umrüst-sets zum verkauf an!
> 
> ansonsten kannste noch bos void rein bauen, funktioniert auch, kostet allerdings 799 euro! :-/
> 
> alle anderen sind ne beleidigung für den rahmen ;-)



was is aus deinen verkaufsets gewurden?
hats geklappt mit dem vivid air?
ich würd gern nen ccdb air einbauen... der hat im vergleich zum vivid (58mm) eine 57mm luftkammer (bos void 54mm) 
den einen mm würde ich mit huberbuchsen ausgleichen, bin mir nur unschlüssig ob das alles passt zwecks AGB am anderen ende

naja erstmal muss der frame eintrudeln, dann kann ich mal anhalten was wie passt ^^°


----------



## schwarz1000 (25. Februar 2014)

Hey. sorry das ich mich so lang nicht gemeldet habe. Ja der VIVID AIR ist drin  Aber es hat mich arm gemacht! :-D 
Ich lad gerade Fotos hoch die ich hier dan mal poste.
Also der Einbau ist wirklich viel viel knapper gewesen als ich dache, aber es funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei! 
Ich werd aber nochmal 1 oder 2 Scheiben austauschen damit jegliche Spannung ausgeschlossen ist. 
Und die Scheiben an der Dämpferaufnahme sind dicker geworden wie ich anfangs dachte. ( ca. 1,5 mm auf beiden seiten). Da werd ich warscheinlich auf unerlegscheinen umsteigen mit größerer fläche um auszuschließen das die schraube mit schärkräften beansprucht wird und nur über die pressung der scheiben auf zug beansprucht wird so wie es original auch der fall ist. wen ich das beides gemacht habe sind die Kräfteverhältnisse genau so wie beim original und ich werd ich die optimale scheiben kombinationen mit einbauanleitung als set anbieten.
Über den ausgleichsbehälter braucht ihr euch absolut keine Gedanken machen! Dachte auch erst das das knapp wird,
aber da ist massig Platz!

Zum Vivid im Lapierre:
Wie es scheint ist der Rahmen etwas weniger progressiv als ich dachte (Hab Wertetabellen Federweg/Dämpferhub aufgestellt), 
was aber meinen einsatzt des vivid mit M/M Tune nur bestätigt hatte. Der L/M Tune wär hier definitiv fehl am platz.
Ich hatte relativ schnell eine Einstellung die mich total begeistert hat! 
Unendlich großer softer Federweg war mein erster Gedanke :-D
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das natürlich die einstellung des Vivid mit seinem großen Einstellbereich wesentlich mehr Zeit 
in Anspruch nimmt als der sehrienmässige Fox RC4. Aber das Ergebniss ist MEGA und hätt ich so nicht erwartet.
Fühlt sich absolut nicht wie ein Luftfederelement an, was ich von meiner Gabel mit Solo-Air Einheit leider so nicht behaupten kann.
Aber die Luftgabel war schon fast Pflicht bei dem Setup, weil das Heck mit dem Dämpfer sowas von Krass leicht war das ich das irgendwie ausgleichen musste, damit der Schwerpunkt nicht zu weit vorn liegt! 
(Schwerpunkt liegt jetzt genau unter dem Körperschwerpunkt)

Letztlich kann ich sagen das sich das Teil unglaublich geil fährt!  Brutal leicht, agiel (Größe S), 
und schlückfreutig bis zum geht nicht mehr! Naja und über die Beschleunigungsqualitäten des Hinterbausystems brauch ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen! Rennrad halt ;-)

Wie gesagt, Fotos folgen.

Beste grüße


----------



## schwarz1000 (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## schwarz1000 (25. Februar 2014)

Man kann zwichen Dämpfer und Schwinge ca. 2 Blatt Pappier zwichen Wippe, aber auch bei harten Einsatzt kommt der Dämpfer nicht gegen die Wippe ( keine Abschrabungen) weil die SWippe wirklich sehr gut vom Hinterbau entkoppelt ist.


----------



## Suechtiger (25. Februar 2014)

klasse 
ich wäre glaub dein erster kunde für so ein set ^^
dann könnt ich den ccdb air ausm scalp ins lapierre einbauen und müsste somit keine neue ti-feder für den coil ordern


----------



## schwarz1000 (25. Februar 2014)

klar von mir aus ;-)


----------



## DH_is_FUN (5. März 2014)

Hi
mir ist aufgefalen dass mein Tretlager hin ist welches könnt ihr empfehlen dh 920 2011 
oder wisst ihr welches ich brauche? kenn mich mit dem pressfit nicht aus 
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2014)

Entweder einfach ersetzen oder ein gutes (teures) von Reset einbauen.


----------



## widdy75 (5. März 2014)

Braucht hier noch jemand ne Achse , ausfallenden paar???
Für DH720/920 ab 2011!


----------



## schwarz1000 (5. März 2014)

vieleicht ja! farbe der achse und der schrauben? falche oder normale ausfallenden?


----------



## schwarz1000 (5. März 2014)

flache


----------



## schwarz1000 (5. März 2014)

wollte ich schreiben ;-)


----------



## DH_is_FUN (6. März 2014)

Hast du mal ein genaues von reset?
also artikel name oder einen link


----------



## Suechtiger (12. März 2014)

an die shimano kurbelfraktion:
benötigt man irgendeinen spacer auf der achsen zum linken kurbelarm oder sollte das ohne passen?
hab ca. 1,5mm luft zur lagerschale.. will aber nicht mit gewalt etwas überdrehen, deshalb die frage


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (12. März 2014)

Hallo leute wollte mal fragen wie es mit der garantie aussieht zählt das kauf oder herstellungsdatum? mir sind risse an meinem 12. 2011 hersgestellten lapierre dh 920 aufgefallen wurde aber erst 8.2012 gekauft

ps. könnte das starke knaxen am steuerrohr auch risse sein?


----------



## smithi80 (12. März 2014)

Kaufdatum zählt so lange es auf deinen namen läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suechtiger (12. April 2014)

fertig ists:


----------



## Black-Down (13. April 2014)

DH-BXKobolt schrieb:


> Hallo leute wollte mal fragen wie es mit der garantie aussieht zählt das kauf oder herstellungsdatum? mir sind risse an meinem 12. 2011 hersgestellten lapierre dh 920 aufgefallen wurde aber erst 8.2012 gekauft
> 
> ps. könnte das starke knaxen am steuerrohr auch risse sein?




wo sind Dir Risse aufgefallen und wenn dann poste doch mal nen Bild davon bitte...
das knacken am Steuersatz sind eher die Lagerschalen...ist oft beschrieben im Forum


----------



## smithi80 (14. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre seit einem Jahr nun mein Lapierre habe auch auf DH Strecken wir Todtnau mein Spaß damit läuft echt gut, das einzigste was mich stört ist wenn es ans springen geht seien es doubles tables usw komme da nicht richtig raus und wenn fühle ich mich in der Luft auch nicht so richtig wohl da bin ich mit meinen anderen DH Bikes (Canyon Flashzone YT tues) zuvor echt besser klar gekommen, wie ergeht es euch so mit euren Bikes?


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (21. April 2014)

Hallo war lange nicht online die risse waren an den unteren hinterbaustreben dort wo die züge in die streben gehen.

habe nach langem warten den rahmen vom händler wieder und muß sagen bin von lappier echt enttäuscht.
neue hinterbau hatte keinerlei teile dabei und das schlimste er hat auch noch die falsche fahrbe  

Benötige noch ein neues ausfallende da mir dort der knispel für das schaltwerk abgebrochen ist weiß jemand zufällig wo man die tieferlegungsausfallenden ( http://www.primussports.com/spip.php?article518 ) herbekommt?


----------



## Black-Down (24. April 2014)

DH-BXKobolt schrieb:


> Hallo war lange nicht online die risse waren an den unteren hinterbaustreben dort wo die züge in die streben gehen.
> 
> habe nach langem warten den rahmen vom händler wieder und muß sagen bin von lappier echt enttäuscht.
> neue hinterbau hatte keinerlei teile dabei und das schlimste er hat auch noch die falsche fahrbe
> ...




Du hast ja den Link zu den Ausfallenden selbst gepostet...da steht Du kannst die Ausfallenden über einen Lapierre-Händler bestellen...


----------



## James1998 (25. April 2014)

Hallo, weiß jemand wo ich einen Lapierre DH Rahmen von 2013 her bekomme? (egal ob 722 oder Team) Neu oder gebraucht, es muss nur der Steuersatz dabei sein. Ich finde nirgends einen Rahmen... 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek88 (4. Mai 2014)

Servus miteinander. Ich hab nach meinem Maribor Wochenende ein Knarzen im Hinterbau meines Lapierre DH 920 festgestellt. Und beim Sauber machen dann auch einen Riss im Carbon entdeckt.Jetzt habe ich eine Frage an die, die das schon hatten. Auf was für eine Wartezeit kann ich mich da jetzt einstellen? In der Gewährleistung bin ich noch drin. 
Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## 920er (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe eine Lapierre 920 Team DH BJ 2012. Würde mir jetzt gerne die neue Boxxer World Cup 2015 einbauen. Geht das problemlos oder brauch ich noch irgendwas dazu? Bin in der Hinsicht ein totaler Laie, also freue mich über Hilfe


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Klar kannst du die einbauen, muss halt nur den Gabelschaft kürzen.


----------



## 920er (24. Juli 2014)

Okay danke 

Wo kann man das Kürzen vornehmen lassen? Schlosser?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Das kannst du selber machen, brauchst nur ne Metallsäge und ne Feile zum Entgraten.


----------



## smithi80 (24. Juli 2014)

Das einzigste was evtl ein bisschen schwierig werden könnte ist die Kralle in den Schaft zu schlagen, das kannst dann aber im Bikeladen machen lassen und wenn du kein Bock hast auf kürzen und einbauen ebenfalls


----------



## 920er (24. Juli 2014)

Ok danke erstmal soweit  Kennt ihr noch eine gute Anleitung fürs Einbauen online? Möchte da nichts falsch machen, aber meinen örtlichen Bikeläden vertraue ich ehrlich gesat nicht so und mein Dealer ist 70km weit weg...


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Schau dir das mal an

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Workshop%3A-Federgabel-montieren/8268a18dd5045ab3800ab8064bc80532


----------



## 920er (26. Juli 2014)

Hat mir geholfen 
Mir sind dummerweise beim ausbauen der alten Gabel 3 Ringe aus dem Rahmen beim Vorbau rausgefallen. Und ich hab kein Plan in welcher Reihenfolge die wieder reingehören  In der Betriebsanleitung die Lapierre Standartmässig mitliefert habe ich auch keine Info dazu gefunden. Hat zufällig jeman einen Link wohin, wo das steht? Oder vllt. ein Foto oder weiß jemand in welcher Reihe die Ringe gehören? Ich mein die 2 Ringe die nach dem dicken silbernen kommen. Das ist also ein ganz dünner und etwa 6x so dicker.


----------



## smithi80 (26. Juli 2014)

Kannst du ein Bild Schicken? Dann kann ich es dir sicher sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 920er (26. Juli 2014)

Ja klar.

Also der Stapel links sollte soweit stimmen richtig? Also der silberne Ring wäre da der erste den ich aufsetz.

Die auf der rechten Seite sind die mir unbekannten die aus dem Rahmen gefallen sind. Die kommen vor dem silbernen auf der linken Seite, bloß in welcher Reihenfolge? Desweiteren geht der dicke Ring konisch zu (sieht man schlecht, konische Seite liegt Richtung grünen Kasten). Wie rum wäre also auch der Dicke zu verbauen?

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## smithi80 (26. Juli 2014)

Zuerst müsste das Lager eingesetzt werden und dann der dünne Ring, musst nur schauen das die abgerundeten Seite vom Lager oben ist


----------



## 920er (26. Juli 2014)

Boah irgendwie hab ich es total verkackt 

Wenn ich jetzt die Gabel einbaue, ist alles total wackelig und instabil. Kann mir bitte jemand ein Foto von dem Steuersatz oben machen? Ich hab kein Plan mehr wie was wohin gehört. Also oben habe ich jetzt als erstes diesen silbernen Ring aufgesetzt. 

Ist der richtig rum?

Dann habe ich noch jetzt 4 schwarze Ringe hier, davon weiß ich nur, dass der mit dem Carbonzeugs ganz oben hingehört.

In welcher Reihenfolge gehören die anderen Ringe? Oh man hätte ich nur mal vorher nen Foto gemacht und nicht wild drauf rumgeschraubt -_-


----------



## smithi80 (27. Juli 2014)

Also die 2 spacer rechts kommen ganz zum Schluss, das silberne (Lager) musst du ins Steuerrohr einsetzen können dann alles andere drauf, hab den Rahmen leider nicht mehr, kann dir kein pic Schicken


----------



## 920er (27. Juli 2014)

Ok ich glaub ich habs hinbekommen, es fährt sich ohne zu klappern 

Vielen dank euch nochmal!


----------



## bjoernsen (9. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich suche ein Konusring für den Steuersatz „Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered“.
Er ist Serienmäßig im Lapierre 720 DH von 2012 verbaut. Der Gabelschaft ist normal 1 1/8“.

Wer hat so ein Konusring noch rumliegen und kann ich ihn mir verkaufen. Vielen Dank schon mal eure Mühe.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Black-Down (28. August 2014)

Hey Männer,

hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung wo ich für das 920 Pendbox nen neuen Hinterbau bekomme und was der kostet ?
mir ist da ein ganz komischer Riss aufgefallen und weiß noch nicht so recht ob es nur Oberflächlich der Lack auf dem Carbon ist oder die Struktur selber


----------



## JensDr. (2. September 2014)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen aus welcher Legierung das Alte DH 720 von 2010 ist.
Ich müsste eine Schweißnaht reparieren und kann im Netz leider nix finden...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. September 2014)

Ich würde Lapierre direkt anschreiben und um die chemische Zusammenstellung des Metalls, bzw. des Alu´s bitten. Kann unter Umständen bei Schweißen schwierig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (14. September 2014)

Welche Federhärte (FOX DHX2) würdet ihr bei etwa 85-90 Kg fahrfertig empfehlen?


----------



## Black-Down (18. September 2014)

moin moin,

ich fahre 400er wiege 100


----------



## Black-Down (1. November 2014)

Hey,

Ich frage noch einmal :

Weiß jemand wo ich fürs DH Pendbox einen neuen Hinterbau bekomme und was der kostet ?


----------



## trek88 (1. November 2014)

Bei deinem Lapierre Händler. Oder bei Hibike.de mal anfragen. Ich hab da als Zweitbesitzer eines alten DH 920 für den halben Neupreis ein Pendbox 920 bekommen. Die sind schon halbwegs kulant. Und den Hinterbau des neuen hab ich a auch schon ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Giant-Glory (9. November 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde
Beim heutigen ausritt ist mir aufgefallen das mein Hinterbau ein knarzen hat (auch beim schieben).
Habe alles am Hinterbau schon entspannt (Dämpfer raus alle und alle schrauben los)
Wenn ich den Hinterbau zum einfedern bringe ohne Feder ist das knacken immer noch da!
Frage:
Kann das knacken normal sein?
Mit welchen Drehmoment drehe ich die Schrauben wieder fest?
Vernehme im Kommentar über mir das ich mal Hibike anschreiben sollte!?
Schonmal danke für die Antworten ;-)


----------



## Black-Down (12. November 2014)

Giant-Glory schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Beim heutigen ausritt ist mir aufgefallen das mein Hinterbau ein knarzen hat (auch beim schieben).
> Habe alles am Hinterbau schon entspannt (Dämpfer raus alle und alle schrauben los)
> Wenn ich den Hinterbau zum einfedern bringe ohne Feder ist das knacken immer noch da!
> ...



klingt nach Lagergeräuschen aber kontrolliere mal den gesamten Hinterbau ob nicht irgendwo nen Riss im Carbon ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (18. November 2014)

ich brauche Hilfe !
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger von meinem 920 DH und vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch auch schon umgestiegen.
Ich suche ein Bike was dem 920 sehr nahe kommt aber es scheint schwierig zu sein da die GeoDaten vom Lapierre nicht vollständig zu finden sind (Stack/Reach/Oberrohrlänge)

Danke schonmal im Voraus falls mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## qwertzui1998 (25. Januar 2015)

Hey,
wollte mal blöd fragen da ich vor der Überlegung stehe ein dh 720 von 2012 zu holen und ich hier viel über Risse im Carbon gelesen hab, ob dies schon sehr häufig vorgekommen ist man vielleicht besser die Finger davon lassen sollte..... ?
Danke im voraus.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## DH_is_FUN (25. Februar 2015)

Hi 
kurze frage an euch und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Innenlager muss das BB92 sein oder BB73?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
Ride on


----------



## smak (25. Februar 2015)

DH_is_FUN schrieb:


> Hi
> kurze frage an euch und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Innenlager muss das BB92 sein oder BB73?
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
> Ride on


BB92, z.B. dieses hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/524686-acros-a-bb-press-fit-innenlager-neu

VG


----------



## DH_is_FUN (25. Februar 2015)

smak schrieb:


> BB92, z.B. dieses hier:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/524686-acros-a-bb-press-fit-innenlager-neu
> 
> VG


Vielen Dank


----------



## Ozzi (28. Juni 2015)

mahlzeit,
kann mir jemand helfen in bezug steuersatz und lagerschalen vom dh920 bj 2012? 
ich will einen neuen steuersatz verbauen, nur sind die von lapierre verbauten lagerschalen ja keine standard kreisrunden schalen, sondern haben zur lenkwinkeloptimierung kleine auswuchtungen mit kerbe...

kann ich die lagerschalen einfach mit anderen semi integrierten steuersatz-innereien nutzen?

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## Giant-Glory (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
kann mir jemand die Drehmomente vom DH 920 sagen!?
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## DerohneName (2. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch die Buchsen-Maße fürs Dh722? Bin zu dumm ums zu finden


----------



## Ozzi (13. Juli 2015)

bekommt man irgendwo lagerschalen für die geometrieverstellung her?
fürs 2012er 920 team dh oO?


----------



## vossi007 (18. September 2015)

Hi Leute,

habe die selbe Frage wie Tim. Bin schon die 62 Seiten hier durch gegangen...Vom Eindruck her machen anscheinend nur die Modelle vor 2012 Probleme, was Stabilität angeht. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Großartig geändert hat sich doch nichts zw. den modellen 2011/2012...

Im englischsprachigen Raum sinds vor allem die 2011er, von den 2012ern liest man nicht so viel.

Zudem scheint die Geo relativ kurz zu sein, da 2013 das L zu M wurde etc...Fährt wer nen 920 mit 190?

Fahre selbst schon länger ein Spicy und ein dh230 - von Stabilitätsproblemen keine Spur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donleon (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo passt ein cc air in ein DH 920 Rahmen von 2012 ?


----------



## teddy_ (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich habe ein Problem und möchte kein extra Thread eröffnen.
Mir ist in Champery mein Lager kaputt gegangen und ich finde ums verrecken keine Ersatzteile.
Ich weiß mein Rahmen ist alt aber könnt ihr mir verraten wo man was herbekommt?
Neue Lager hab ich schon nur diese Schraube finde ich nicht.
Bitte um Hilfe =)
Und guten Rutsch euch^^


----------



## Sunreeey (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
habe noch ein neues Ausfallende für ein 2013er DH920 rumliegen, welches ich nicht mehr brauchen kann.
Falls jemand Interesse hat PN.

Gruß


----------



## oelschleich (21. März 2016)

Moin Moin, 

Keine Ahnung ob es hier hin gehört oder erlaubt ist. (Falls nicht, bitte löschen) ;-)
Ich habe noch einen Hinterbau vom DH 920 hier rumliegen. Mein Rahmen hat sich letztes Jahr verabschiedet. :-(

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen.
Bei Fragen, fragen


----------



## Der Nachkomme (19. Mai 2016)

Kann mir einer mal sagen, was das 09er DH920 für ein Innenlager hat, bzw. welche Kurbel ich nehmen kann? Normale 83er mit Hollowtech II, quasi?


----------



## smak (6. Juni 2016)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal sagen, was das 09er DH920 für ein Innenlager hat, bzw. welche Kurbel ich nehmen kann? Normale 83er mit Hollowtech II, quasi?



Innenlager ist Pressfit, Kurbel ist KEINE 83er, sondern 68/73!


----------



## smak (14. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Gitzegnitze (12. August 2016)

Hi...
Ich glaube hier komme ich besser weiter.

Ich habe ein lapierre dh 920 Team von 2012.
Ich habe meine schrauben verbasselt für die pendbox.. hat wer welche über? Das Internet auch schon duchgesucht weiß aber nicht welche. 
Hoffe finde hier Hilfe. 
Danke


----------



## Der Nachkomme (19. November 2016)

Gibts vom 2010er DH 920 Empfehlungen bzgl. Federhärte seitens der Herstellers?

Hab momentan ne 350er drin, das kommt mir etwas arg weich vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smak (23. November 2016)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Gibts vom 2010er DH 920 Empfehlungen bzgl. Federhärte seitens der Herstellers?
> 
> Hab momentan ne 350er drin, das kommt mir etwas arg weich vor.



S Rahmen wurden mit 300er, L Rahmen mit 350er Feder ausgeliefert.


----------



## Thombom (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo brauche für ein Pendbox DH920 Bj 2011 ein Ausfallende mit Schaltauge, hat hier noch jemand Teile liegen?


----------



## hundertklar (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemanden eine Anleitung für den 720/920 rahmen? Müsste wissen wir man den Lenkwinkel verstellt

mfG
Daniel


----------



## smak (5. April 2019)

hundertklar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemanden eine Anleitung für den 720/920 rahmen? Müsste wissen wir man den Lenkwinkel verstellt
> 
> mfG
> Daniel



Ist das Thema noch aktuell?


----------



## hundertklar (8. April 2019)

smak schrieb:


> Ist das Thema noch aktuell?



Ja das Thema ist noch aktuell  Freut mich das jemand antwortet!


----------



## Kussione (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Hat jemand ein bike manual für das dh 720 ? Ich bräuchte die Nm Angaben.
Der Kundendienst von lapierre hat sich bis jetzt nicht gemeldet... 

MfG
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (15. Mai 2019)

Was willst du festziehen?


----------



## hundertklar (17. Mai 2019)

Auweh schrieb:


> Was willst du festziehen?


Ich glaube es geht um die Schrauben vom Hinterbau.


----------



## Kussione (17. Mai 2019)

Ja, hab beim Carbon hinterbau etwas Angst das was kaputt geht.. 
Hab hier schon paar mal was von rissen im Carbon gelesen, deshalb wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## MaxSMCR (5. Februar 2021)

Hi, weiß jemand ob überhaupt noch Ersatzteile von den Modellen ab BJ2011 aufwärts produziert werden? Finde noch nicht mal ein Schaltauge für mein Dh920. Die Links sind oft abgelaufen und die Händler gehen nicht ans Telefon oder können nicht helfen. 

Gruß Max


----------



## MaxSMCR (2. September 2021)

Hi ich suche Gummimuffen für ein Dh920 Pendbox 2012

Wie nennt man

 sowas also wie finde ich das kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## DerohneName (2. September 2021)

MaxSMCR schrieb:


> Hi ich suche Gummimuffen für ein Dh920 Pendbox 2012
> 
> Wie nennt manAnhang anzeigen 1332485 sowas also wie finde ich das kann mir jemand helfen?
> Anhang anzeigen 1332484


Vlt passt das : https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ov_TEheIGWipzFpm4MJxJjf_XPjNvGooaAuusEALw_wcB

Einfach einen Gummisopfen für innenverlegte Züge- passt sicher auch von anderen Bikes nehme ich an


----------

